# NARS Lovers Thread: Post questions/Chit Chat, Purchase and Codes...



## Iluvbags

Hope its ok to start this. I didnt see one anywhere


I've been a NARS user for sometime now. When I first got into NARS there was not much chatter via blogs/forums and YouTube. I learned about it mostly from swatching at Sephora and Nordstrom. LOL! 

Now NARS talk is everywhere! Love it

*WHATS ON YOUR NARS HOLIDAY WISHLIST??*

Mine?

Mekong Eyeshaow
Bad Influence nail polish

I have a few more but these are the top items that I want from NARS right now.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I'd love the Douceurs de Paris palette


----------



## kenseysimone

Just purchased bad influence nail polish -- I have it on right now and I am in love.

Wishlist:
Fathom eyeshadow
Orgasm nail polish


----------



## Iluvbags

Trolley-Dolly said:


> I'd love the Douceurs de Paris palette


 
What does this look like?  Do you have a link?


----------



## Iluvbags

kenseysimone said:


> Just purchased bad influence nail polish -- I have it on right now and I am in love.
> 
> Wishlist:
> Fathom eyeshadow
> Orgasm nail polish


 
I've swatched Bad Influence on several occasions and even though I havw 157,445 versions of taupe polish I still want it.  Also the formula is creamy!


----------



## J`adore LV

I NARS!!!!

I recently bought Melusine eyeshadow duo and Etrusque eyeshadow.

Wishlist:
Bougainville lipgloss
Little Darling lipstick
Red Lizard lipstick
Wild at Heart Palette
Kalahari eyeshadow duo
Paris eyeshadow duo


----------



## J`adore LV

Iluvbags said:


> What does this look like?  Do you have a link?



http://www.narscosmetics.com/prod_pop.aspx?n=Doucers+de+Paris&s=9951

I have this palette, and the colors are gorgeous!!!!!!  The colors are versatile and you can do so many looks!!!!
Sadly, on the NARS website, it's unavailable


----------



## Iluvbags

J`adore LV said:


> http://www.narscosmetics.com/prod_pop.aspx?n=Doucers+de+Paris&s=9951
> 
> I have this palette, and the colors are gorgeous!!!!!! The colors are versatile and you can do so many looks!!!!
> Sadly, on the NARS website, it's unavailable


 

Oooh I love it!  I already have Cordura but all the other shades too great!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OMG I was late to discovering NARS but am so glad I did!!

My favorites 
Laguna bronzer (for contour)
Lipgloss in Supervixen
Blush in Douceur...I could put this on in the dark and it would look great - perfect with my skin tone!!

XXXOO PG


----------



## krazydaisy

I love NARS! It's one of my favorite lines for eyeshadows, my recent haul consists of the eyeshadow primer, earth angel quad, and the NARS in a box.


----------



## Designer_Love

I love the NARS orgasm blush, i got it last christmas, this Christmas i want Super Orgasm.


----------



## Vinyl

I only own 2 NARS items, but I'll share what I think!

NARS Orgasm nail polish: LOVE this!  I know there are a lot of reviews/dissenting opinions on how it doesn't look like the blush or whatever, but I find that I like it even better.  It has coral/peach going on & it is a great color for those who are tanned. 

NARS lipstick in Barbarella: this was a pricey purchase... considering the amount you get too, I think it's smaller than the average lipstick product.  Tries my lips out if I don't wear lip balm underneath, but that might just be the fact that I tend to get dry lips anyways.  Wasn't sure if the color was really noticeable, but I've come to love it.  Really nice shade of coral.

Wishlist:
NARS Orgasm blush
NARS lipstick in Dolce Vita


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Pursegrrl said:


> OMG I was late to discovering NARS but am so glad I did!!
> 
> My favorites
> Laguna bronzer (for contour)
> Lipgloss in Supervixen
> Blush in Douceur...I could put this on in the dark and it would look great - perfect with my skin tone!!
> 
> XXXOO PG



LOVE the Laguna Bronzer!!!

Orgasm (sp?) blush doesn't seem to work for me


----------



## gga

I'm totally loving NARS right now!  In the last few months I've ended up getting all three Multiple tints, and I use Beverly Hills constantly.  I also use Exhibit A with some frequency, which always surprises me because it's so loud in the pan.  I love the Pure Matte lipsticks, and I think I've got all the colors at this point.  

My current fave NARS luxury is the Bento Box.  I ended up with two, since I bought an extra for a friend but decided against giving it.  Kept it as a backup, and the rate at which I'm using the red, I think I'll run through it fairly quickly and be glad for the extra.  And I adore the brush that comes with it.  The brush is a beautiful object itself.  As is the box and the cups, come to think on it.

And I'm in love with the Yachiyo and Botan brushes, which are in the same aesthetic as the Bento Box.


----------



## Iluvbags

^^It's good to hear that you like the Bento Box. I have not heard any reviews from those who used it. Only those who have bought it.


----------



## gga

Iluvbags said:


> ^^It's good to hear that you like the Bento Box. I have not heard any reviews from those who used it. Only those who have bought it.



It is so pretty that I had a real difficulty being talked into using it.  A dear tPF friend finally pointed out that it was ridiculous to have it to only look at, not use, so I finally jumped in.  I love everything about it-color, texture, presentation.  I can't touch it up during the day, which is my only complaint.  It's not the kind of thing I can toss in my purse and forget about until I want it, you know?  Otherwise I really like it.


----------



## J`adore LV

I went to a shopping event at Murale and bought:

NARS Red Lizard lipstick
NARS Little Darling lipstick
NARS Easy Lover lipgloss
NARS Jungle Red lipliner


----------



## bag_krazy

Iluvbags- Thank you for taking the time to start this thread! I got my first NARS purchase- the NARS Torrid! I am loving it so far


----------



## girlygirl3

Another NARS lover here, but it took a couple of tries!  Orgasm blush doesn't work for me.

My collection:
Brumes e/s duo
Tzarine e/s duo
Rajasthan e/s duo
Kuala Lumpur e/s duo
Silk Road e/s duo
Key Largo e/s duo
Smudgeproof e/s base
Sin blush
Oasis blush
Supervixen l/g
Oasis l/g
Petit Monstre l/s
Yachiyo blush brush

Wishlist:
A face palette


----------



## Beenie

I bought the NARS laguna/orgasm duo but before I even touch it can anyone who has tan skin tell me if these colors work for them I am a MAC NW 35 or a MUFE 153 if that helps and would rather return without trying it if it isn't going to work from the get-go. I have a feeling it may be to light for me and I was dragged into the orgasm frenzy w/o knowing if it is even going to work.


----------



## Iluvbags

gga said:


> It is so pretty that I had a real difficulty being talked into using it. A dear tPF friend finally pointed out that it was ridiculous to have it to only look at, not use, so I finally jumped in. I love everything about it-color, texture, presentation. I can't touch it up during the day, which is my only complaint. It's not the kind of thing I can toss in my purse and forget about until I want it, you know? Otherwise I really like it.


 
Thats great.  Maybe if you have some time to waste one day you can take a pic for us.
It would be nice to have some reference photos as this thread grows

SO GLAD TO SEE ALL THE NARS LOVERS POSTING


----------



## Iluvbags

bag_krazy said:


> Iluvbags- Thank you for taking the time to start this thread! I got my first NARS purchase- the NARS Torrid! I am loving it so far


 
My pleasure!!   NARS blushes are the greatest.  I like them better than any brand that I've tried because of their pigmentation.  I own more MAC blushes than NARS only because NARS does not come out with new colors every 10 seconds like MAC.  LOL.

But NARS wins hands down.


----------



## Iluvbags

girlygirl3 said:


> Another NARS lover here, but it took a couple of tries! Orgasm blush doesn't work for me.
> 
> My collection:
> Brumes e/s duo
> Tzarine e/s duo
> Rajasthan e/s duo
> Kuala Lumpur e/s duo
> Silk Road e/s duo
> Key Largo e/s duo
> Smudgeproof e/s base
> Sin blush
> Oasis blush
> Supervixen l/g
> Oasis l/g
> Petit Monstre l/s
> Yachiyo blush brush
> 
> Wishlist:
> A face palette


 

Orgasm blush does not work for me either.  I recevied a sample of the cream Orgasm version.  I forgot the name.  We'll see how that pans out

Great collection by the way.  I'm scared to post mine....too much.  I'm in denial.  LOL


----------



## girlygirl3

Iluvbags said:


> Orgasm blush does not work for me either. I recevied a sample of the cream Orgasm version. I forgot the name. We'll see how that pans out
> 
> Great collection by the way. I'm scared to post mine....too much. I'm in denial. LOL


 
I was a bit surprised to see my list as well!  I really love the e/s duos but, again, not all work for me.

I had a sample of the Orgasm Illuminator too but I gave it to a friend of mine.  Let me know what you think!

I also have a sample of Laguna.  I'm NC30 and while it does show up on me, I don't see the big deal about it.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I'm really fair...NW15 or MUFE 115, so Laguna is probably the one and only bronzer that doesn't make my face look dirty


----------



## Lola

I just ordered NARS Sex Appeal Blush.  Yea!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

ATM, I'm about an NC37 but when I'm paler I can be a NC30/35, I say buy Casino bronzer, I find it to be a less "dirty" looking color


----------



## nicci404

Someone told me before once I buy one blush from NARS it wouldn't be my last. I didn't believe her at first but she was correct. In late 2009, I bought blush for the first time. It was Orgasm. I wasn't crazy about it though after awhile -- too much glitter for me. I thought I would be done w/NARS but instead I bought some more, all within the past few months...

I have - 

Penny Lane
Sin
Sex Appeal

Lipgloss - 
Chihuahua
Female Trouble

I'm thinking about getting Albatross next but a little worried about the color....?


----------



## pquiles

I Love NARS!!!  I used to be a MACahollic, but I've never had the need to purchase on a continuos basis like I do w/NARS. 

My collection so far:
Brushes:
Yachiyo blush (favorite blush brush)
Eye shade
Eye contour small
Wide (Hoof shaped) contour

Blushes:
Taos
Mata Hari
Taj Mahal
Exhibit A
Albatross

Eye Shadows:
Blade runner duo
Caravaggio duo
Persepolis duo
Isolde duo
Mediteranee duo
Rated R duo
9947 e/s compact
Goldfinger e/s single

Foundation-- Sheer Matte (New Guinea)

I still want Sheer Glow (New Guinea) and waiting for NARS to debut a stunning purple colored blush.


----------



## dee

I just bought Hungry Hearts blush combo.  The reviews are not that good, but it's such a pretty highlighter set.  It looks wonderful over regular Nars blush.  Does anyone else have Hungry Hearts?


----------



## girlygirl3

Trolley-Dolly said:


> ATM, I'm about an NC37 but when I'm paler I can be a NC30/35, I say buy Casino bronzer, I find it to be a less "dirty" looking color


 
Good to know!  I'll have to try that next time!


----------



## girlygirl3

I do love the Sheer Matte foundation in Barcelona. I forgot about it because I'm not using it right now. I do want to move on to Sheer Glow next!


----------



## Iluvbags

Trolley-Dolly said:


> ATM, I'm about an NC37 but when I'm paler I can be a NC30/35, I say buy Casino bronzer, I find it to be a less "dirty" looking color


 
I'm quite a bit darker but I love Casino bronzer as well.


----------



## Iluvbags

pquiles said:


> I Love NARS!!! I used to be a MACahollic, but I've never had the need to purchase on a continuos basis like I do w/NARS.
> 
> My collection so far:
> Brushes:
> Yachiyo blush (favorite blush brush)
> Eye shade
> Eye contour small
> Wide (Hoof shaped) contour
> 
> Blushes:
> Taos
> Mata Hari
> Taj Mahal
> Exhibit A
> Albatross
> 
> Eye Shadows:
> Blade runner duo
> Caravaggio duo
> Persepolis duo
> Isolde duo
> Mediteranee duo
> Rated R duo
> 9947 e/s compact
> Goldfinger e/s single
> 
> Foundation-- Sheer Matte (New Guinea)
> 
> I still want Sheer Glow (New Guinea) and waiting for NARS to debut a stunning purple colored blush.


 

I've heard great things about that Yachiyo brush but have not taken the plunge.  I have just about every MAC brush ever made plus some other brands so its so hard to justify new brushes.  LOL


----------



## Iluvbags

nicci404 said:


> Someone told me before once I buy one blush from NARS it wouldn't be my last. I didn't believe her at first but she was correct. In late 2009, I bought blush for the first time. It was Orgasm. I wasn't crazy about it though after awhile -- too much glitter for me. I thought I would be done w/NARS but instead I bought some more, all within the past few months...
> 
> I have -
> 
> Penny Lane
> Sin
> Sex Appeal
> 
> Lipgloss -
> Chihuahua
> Female Trouble
> 
> *I'm thinking about getting Albatross next but a little worried about the color*....?


 
OMG Albatross is my most favorite highlighter EVER! I have quite a few brands that I use and am fond of but Albatross is still my fave. It gives the most amazing lit from within glow on my skintone.

I'm not quite sure if its universally flattering for all skin tones but on me it's the bomb! LOL
You should totally go into the store and try it. Seriously. Don't use it as a blush because its gold and shimmery. Just try it on the top of your cheekbones.


----------



## *Jem*

Yay! A NARS thread!

 I am in love with NARS blushes. I just bought Albatross yesterday! 

Also I'm a fan of Casino bronzer too and I'm fairly fair with yellow undertones.


----------



## Iluvbags

Some of my latest NARS purchases

Cheyenne eye shadow duo
Coconut Grove eye shadow single
Rajasthan eye shadow duo


----------



## girlygirl3

From karlasugar.net:

_Got another NARS sale code tip for you, readers. Take 18% off your purchase of $70 or more at NARScosmetics.com, now through Wednesday, December 15. The promo code is 12731CP._


----------



## gre8dane

I recently purchased this set - LOVE it!  I had a multiple years ago but rarely used it.  I really like the Orgasm mini-Multiple!

So Famous set:


----------



## Beenie

*Iluvbags* I have a feeling you are "around" the same color as me, how do you like the Cheyenne duo? I bought an extra when I got one as a gift and I am not sure about the bronze by my eyes.


----------



## Iluvbags

Beenie said:


> *Iluvbags* I have a feeling you are "around" the same color as me, how do you like the Cheyenne duo? I bought an extra when I got one as a gift and I am not sure about the bronze by my eyes.


 

Cheyenne looks nice in the pan...especially for $10.  I was afraid about the reddish color but I think that it can be deepened with a bit of brown shadow to offset if the red does not agree with your skintone

The bronze would make a good lower lash liner for a pop if you are afraid to use it on your eyes.  Or else you could just use it on the inner rim instead of the whole lid


----------



## NoSnowHere

I recently bought the super orgasm gloss. Is it me, or do the glosses have a nasty taste?


----------



## Beenie

Iluvbags said:


> Cheyenne looks nice in the pan...especially for $10. I was afraid about the reddish color but I think that it can be deepened with a bit of brown shadow to offset if the red does not agree with your skintone
> 
> The bronze would make a good lower lash liner for a pop if you are afraid to use it on your eyes. Or else you could just use it on the inner rim instead of the whole lid


 
You basically answered what I was asking that I never asked: about the red :kiss:. Thanks!


----------



## krazydaisy

does anyone know what the bento box exactly is and why it's pricey?. i'm very curious


----------



## Vinyl

krazydaisy said:


> does anyone know what the bento box exactly is and why it's pricey?. i'm very curious



Here is some detailed information on the Bento Box: http://www.temptalia.com/nars-bento-box-for-holiday-2010


----------



## Bagaday

I use mostly Nars for eyeshadow and lipstick/lipgloss......my new obsession is with the limited edition dual eyeshadow called Rajasthan.  Picked it up in Las Vegas in Oct. when Nars national beauty guy was there and just ordered another from Saks since I love it so much.  Only thing I've been putting on my eyes since Oct., don't want to run out


----------



## krazydaisy

Vinyl said:


> Here is some detailed information on the Bento Box: http://www.temptalia.com/nars-bento-box-for-holiday-2010


thanks! i will read up on it


----------



## krazydaisy

Bagaday said:


> I use mostly Nars for eyeshadow and lipstick/lipgloss......my new obsession is with the limited edition dual eyeshadow called Rajasthan.  Picked it up in Las Vegas in Oct. when Nars national beauty guy was there and just ordered another from Saks since I love it so much.  Only thing I've been putting on my eyes since Oct., don't want to run out


  i just bought rajasthan too so gorgeous


----------



## Iluvbags

Bagaday said:


> I use mostly Nars for eyeshadow and lipstick/lipgloss......my new obsession is with the limited edition dual eyeshadow called Rajasthan. Picked it up in Las Vegas in Oct. when Nars national beauty guy was there and just ordered another from Saks since I love it so much. Only thing I've been putting on my eyes since Oct., don't want to run out


 
I'd love to know how you are wearing it and placing the colors.  Do you wear it alone or with other shadows.  Please share!


----------



## gga

Iluvbags said:


> I'd love to know how you are wearing it and placing the colors.  Do you wear it alone or with other shadows.  Please share!



Over the weekend I saw a YouTube video shown how to use rajasthan eye duo.  It was by makeupbyeman.  I had just ordered the duo, so I watched it.  She did an amazing job with it.  I think she just used the two colors and black eyeliner, but no other eyeshadows with it.  I was really happy I got the duo after seeing her video.


----------



## pquiles

Iluvbags said:


> I've heard great things about that Yachiyo brush but have not taken the plunge. I have just about every MAC brush ever made plus some other brands so its so hard to justify new brushes. LOL


 
I so totally understand about buying new brushes... I have a Trish McEvoy blush brush which I like a lot too, but I reach for my Yachiyo much more.  I use it to apply sheer and deeper colors and my favorite highlighter... Albatross.  Hands down it's my favorite blush brush thus far.


----------



## Iluvbags

gga said:


> Over the weekend I saw a YouTube video shown how to use rajasthan eye duo. It was by makeupbyeman. I had just ordered the duo, so I watched it. She did an amazing job with it. I think she just used the two colors and black eyeliner, but no other eyeshadows with it. I was really happy I got the duo after seeing her video.


 
oh good.  I'll have to look it up.  thanks


----------



## Iluvbags

pquiles said:


> I so totally understand about buying new brushes... I have a Trish McEvoy blush brush which I like a lot too, but I reach for my Yachiyo much more. I use it to apply sheer and deeper colors and my favorite highlighter... Albatross. Hands down it's my favorite blush brush thus far.


 
Wow.  maybe I should really look into it.  Whats the retail on it?


----------



## Bagaday

OP:  Sounds like I'm wearing Rajasthan as shown on the Youtube video.  I just put the lighter taupe color all over the lid, line my eyes with a black eyeliner and then go over that line with the peacock blue color.  It's so pretty.  My eyes are dark brown and these colors are very nice with my coloring.  I mixed the two once and put all over the lid but didn't like that too much.


----------



## pquiles

Iluvbags said:


> Wow. maybe I should really look into it. Whats the retail on it?


 

It's $50 on NARS website but I paid about $43 for it at our local PX.


----------



## Couture Zoe

Just purchased bad influence nail polish, very similar alomst identical to chanel particuliere in colour except the Chanel lasted longer without chipping.


----------



## Iluvbags

Couture Zoe said:


> Just purchased bad influence nail polish, very similar alomst identical to chanel particuliere in colour except the Chanel lasted longer without chipping.


 

I REALLY want this color.  I have looked at it over and over in Sephora and swatched it on a nail several times (using the tester).  But I something keeps me from taking the plunge.

Maybe its the fact that I have 100 million taupey colors already.  But this one looks so wonferful and seems to apply well


*DEAR SANTA*-
I have been a very good girl.  I have been mean to my husband a few times but he really deserved it at the time.  Other than that I have been so very perfect.  Please bring me NARS Bad Influence

Love,
Iluvbags


----------



## gina1023

Nars Sheer Glow and Sheer Matte in Siberia are neary the ONLY shade of foundation that is a near match on my MAC doesn't go that pale skin, I have both formulations (with backups!) and love them though SM gets more use.  The loose powder is another good one from Nars, sets foundations and tones down bronzers/blushes applied with too heavy a hand fabulously.  I keep a pressed powder in Snow in my makup bag in my purse 24/7.   Nars Nico blush is what I use as my base color for my eyes every day.  It's almost my skin tone, but a bit darker.  Earth Angel e/s duo is my all time favorite from them as far as duos go.  I have several of the e/s palettes (I'm too lazy to go see which 4 I have) and use them all the time.  Ondine, Alhambra, Nepal, Habanera and Fez get alot of love out of the palettes I have.  

No one can buy just one Nars blush....it's a universal law.  Like most, I bought Orgasm first and religiously used it until I hit pan.  On a trip to Sephora to replace it I bought Luster too.  Then came Madly and Sex Appeal.  Sadly, I rarely use Orgasm anymore as it's just not suitable for me so much as the other three I have.  Luster is a gorgeous peachy apricot shade, Madly is a brownish pink and Sex Appeal is a very light pinkish peachish matte shade, slightly more pink.  For all the glow in the dark pale girls, Sex Appeal is your new best friend; it's not too pigmented, so you have to build color to get a great natural look, which is very hard to do as most blushes look clownish on us.  

Someone asked about the Hungry Heart "blush" duo earlier, I have it but I would never in a million years call it a blush or a bronzer.  It's most definitely a sparkly highlighter.  Most of the reviews for it on MUA say the same.  Don't expect any real color payoff with HH, just a subtle shimmery glow.  Personally, it's my favorite highlighter in my arsenal. 

Oh God, just found another palette or two I have to have after looking at the Nars site....


----------



## girlygirl3

Picked up a holiday lipgloss in Downtown!  It's so pigmented that it applies beautifully mauve-y!  (Usually when it's more sheer, it applies red on me.)


----------



## fashiongirl26

I've become a NARS-aholic in a short amount of time!   It started with the the Douceurs de Paris palette and the Orgasm blush.  It has now snowballed into:

Sheer Glow foundation
Nars loose powder
Ashes to Ashes e/s
Turkish Delight lipgloss
Crusing lipstick
Dolce Vita lipstick
Papua lipliner
Tonga lipliner

I think I'm getting the Bridal palette and the Albatross highlighter for Christmas from my husband.  I'm so out of control.


----------



## gga

Has anyone bought Petit Monstre lipstick or the Melusine eye shadow duo?  Any opinions or reviews here?


----------



## girlygirl3

gga said:


> Has anyone bought Petit Monstre lipstick or the Melusine eye shadow duo? Any opinions or reviews here?


 
I purchased Petit Monstre based on Sabrina's review of both the l/s and the e/s:
http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2010/11/nars-melusine-eyeshadow-duo-petit.html

On me, I don't see as much of the gold on my lips and it appears more red/pink than red/coral as it does on her.  For me, it is a very comfortable berry red that's pretty for everyday wear.  I'm not a big fan of the NARS lipsticks but I like this one!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I was looking for a barely there/nude cheek and lip. I saw Chelsea Girls in a magazine and decided to give it a try. Also got the creme blush in Penny Lane. I ordered from the nars website and received some cute samples too!


----------



## pond23

^ Penny Lane is a fabulous color! Very flattering on most skin tones in my opinion.

I just ordered a pump for my formerly messy bottle of Sheer Glow foundation.


----------



## krazydaisy

i can't stop raving how much i love nars shadows, imo they beat mac! i tried to use my mac shadows recently but didn't love them as much as i did before


----------



## Play w Polish

I am a fan of NARS nail polishes. I recently got Pokerface, and Midnight Express.


----------



## LovesYSL

dee said:


> I just bought Hungry Hearts blush combo.  The reviews are not that good, but it's such a pretty highlighter set.  It looks wonderful over regular Nars blush.  Does anyone else have Hungry Hearts?



I have the Hungry Heart duo and I like it. I have pretty rosy cheeks to start out with and I normally wear Orgasm as well but when I don't feel like putting on a ton of make up I bust out the Hungry Hearts duo.

I am so obsessed with Nars I have a huge wish list right now. I believe I'm getting the Only You palette for Christmas which I'm super excited about. I wish there were more discount codes available right now though.

My collection so far is-
Orgasm blush
Super Orgasm blush
Orgasm Illuminator
Orgasm lip gloss
Orgasm nail polish
Scandal lip gloss
Schiap nail polish
Bridal palette
Hungry Hearts blush duo

I'm lusting after-
Only You palette
The Multiple in Copacabana
The red lip set
Night Breed shadow 
Turkish Delight gloss
Penny Lane blush
Chelsea Girl lip pot
Alhambra eyeshadow duo
All About Eve eyeshadow duo 

I LOVE Nars!


----------



## ilvoelv

^ I love my hungry hearts duo I just need to learn how to use it...


----------



## LovesYSL

Sometimes I mix the 2 and apply to the apples of my cheeks so when the light hits it looks like subtle shimmer. Personally I like the lighter color along the top of my cheekbone and the darker just underneath the lighter one. The lighter one is also good for the brow bone, the tear duct area, and the cupid's bow. They both go on so sheer it's fun to play around with them!


----------



## nwhite

My first Nars shadow is on the way!  Ordered Etrusque from the holiday collection.  Looks like such a gorgeous gold!


----------



## Noegirl05

I too have fallen hard after ordering a few things from Neiman Marcus!!! I am normally a MAC 30 int he warm... I find that the orgasm works well on my cheek as well and the multiple in copacobana... I love that it gives me just a bit of frost on the cheek.. I need a good bronzer to go under it though... 

i faithfully use MAC lipglass in Cthru... is NARS thick like MAC? I have a $200 nordstrom gift card I am itching to spend on NARS lol


----------



## juliecouture

Noegirl05 said:


> I too have fallen hard after ordering a few things from Neiman Marcus!!! I am normally a MAC 30 int he warm... I find that the orgasm works well on my cheek as well and the multiple in copacobana... I love that it gives me just a bit of frost on the cheek.. I need a good bronzer to go under it though...
> 
> i faithfully use MAC lipglass in Cthru... is NARS thick like MAC? I have a $200 nordstrom gift card I am itching to spend on NARS lol


 
from what i remember, no. My Turkish Delight lipgloss was really "thin" i guess (lol). It wasn't gloppy. I had Orgasm too but I can't remember if taht was a different texture. But I loved the way that they slide on.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Has anyone tried the Nars smudge proof eyeshadow base? Interested in buying but didn't know if it's worth the money.


----------



## pquiles

I use NARS eye primer as well as the make up primer (w/o sunscreen) and love both.


----------



## pquiles

MrsTGreen said:


> Has anyone tried the Nars smudge proof eyeshadow base? Interested in buying but didn't know if it's worth the money.


 
It depends... UDPP is more for the buck, but the packaging creates waste.  I prefer my NARS eye primer... just wish it had just a little bit more in the packaging.


----------



## MrsTGreen

^Thanks


----------



## MrsTGreen

pquiles said:


> It depends... UDPP is more for the buck, but the packaging creates waste.  I prefer my NARS eye primer... just wish it had just a little bit more in the packaging.



I've tried UDPP & TFSI but both gave me an allergic reaction.


----------



## pquiles

MrsTGreen said:


> I've tried UDPP & TFSI but both gave me an allergic reaction.


 

NARS products just seems to work really well with my skin.  I recommend you try the eye primer.


----------



## MrsTGreen

^Can't wait to try it!! When I ordered from Sephora the other day I choose a sample of the Nars makeup remover. I hope I like it. I've never purchased from Nars before but I have a funny feeling that when I start I won't be able to stop!!!


----------



## Iluvbags

Anyone have any thoughts on the NARS Trouble Maker set?  I've had my eye on it


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

it'sanaddiction said:


> I was looking for a barely there/nude cheek and lip. I saw Chelsea Girls in a magazine and decided to give it a try. Also got the creme blush in Penny Lane. I ordered from the nars website and received some cute samples too!



I'm looking for the same!  Have you tried Chelsea Girls or Penny Lane yet?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Yes, I absolutely love them both! I just got back from a short weekend trip and took both products with me. Penny Lane has just the right amount of pink in it to give me the natural glow I was looking for. Chelsea Girls lightens my lips just slightly and gives them a glossy fuller look. 

Actually I was skeptical that I would like either product, Sorry Nars lovers! I have tried 2 different powder blushes, Orgasm and Angelika, didn't like either. Also a lipstick and an eyehshadow duo, didn't find anything special about those either. But I would recommend Penny Lane and Chelsea Girls! I think they would work on a fair to medium skintone, either cool or warm.


----------



## keodi

pquiles said:


> NARS products just seems to work really well with my skin. I recommend you try the eye primer.


 
I love NARS eye primer! it works much better than udpp.


----------



## keodi

Iluvbags said:


> I've heard great things about that Yachiyo brush but have not taken the plunge. *I have just about every MAC brush ever made plus some other brands so its so hard to justify new brushes.* LOL


 same here!


----------



## LaVieBoheme

Has any fair skinned person tried the Cruising lipstick?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^That's the one I tried (couldn't remember the name). It was the exact color of my lips and didn't add anything to them (like shine). 


I forgot to mention I use the NARS eyeshadow primer, love it!


----------



## CoachDivaNC

I love NARS lipstick. I havent tried the eye primer yet. Someone had told me about UDPP but I havent tried it yet neither. I am kinda picky about makeup since I have had some allergic reactions in the past


----------



## Noegirl05

I am so in love... I seriously have gotten soo many compliments on my make up in the last two days... I don't religiously wear foundation... if I do I mix it with my moisturizer so its not flakey or cakey... 

I have grey eyes so I do black eye liner(MAC) on entire eye I do mascara(georgio armani) I do the frosty copacobana on the cheek first then creamy orgasm then blush(still using georgio armani) although I think I would rather do a bronzer for contrast and MAC c thru lip glass on the lips... I LOVE IT


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Noegirl05 said:


> I am so in love... I seriously have gotten soo many compliments on my make up in the last two days... I don't religiously wear foundation... if I do I mix it with my moisturizer so its not flakey or cakey...
> 
> I have grey eyes so I do black eye liner(MAC) on entire eye I do mascara(georgio armani) I do the frosty copacobana on the cheek first then creamy orgasm then blush(still using georgio armani) although I think I would rather do a bronzer for contrast and MAC c thru lip glass on the lips... I LOVE IT


 

Sounds Amazing


----------



## Noegirl05

Coach- Thanks! I think I need to go and just experiement on blushes and bronzers... and see what I love


----------



## Iluvbags

Iluvbags said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the NARS Trouble Maker set? I've had my eye on it


 
No one huh?


----------



## LovesYSL

I received the Nars Only You Eye and Cheek set for Christmas. It's a little smaller than I anticipated but the colors are really pretty and the case is nice and hard so it won't get smushed in my purse. Overall I'm very happy!


----------



## girlygirl3

Iluvbags said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the NARS Trouble Maker set? I've had my eye on it


 
The only item in the set that I've tried is the primer, but I might try the stylo soon!


----------



## fabchick1987

I just purchased my very first NARS product today.  I bought blush in orgasm!!! I cant wait to try it.  I have heard a lot of good things about it.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I got a Sephora gift card for Christmas  and ordered a refill of Supervixen (one of my all time fave lipglosses) and also going to try the shade in Female Trouble.

XXXOO PG

I am a longtime fan of Laguna bronzer for contour but am now rediscovering Irresistiblement as well. It's a little more golden-y but works GREAT for contouring for evenings out/holiday parties on me (I'm super fair).

XXXOO PG


----------



## pond23

My Nars Eye Shadow Base / Primer arrived several days ago. I can't wait to try it! I hope it lives up to the hype. I now have my eye on Albatross. I have been on a highlighter kick lately.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Made my first Nars purchase today!! I got the Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base


----------



## krazydaisy

^love it


----------



## mcb100

Iluvbags said:


> No one huh?



I got this set for christmas. it's a pretty decent set. i think its a pretty good deal for the money. however, i'm not sure how much use i'll actually get out of it because (the eye primer & mascara it comes with) I always use Urban Decay's primer potion and I wear false lashes everyday so I don't wear mascara ever. But the makeup remover and the eyeliner pen are really good. for days when i've overslept and don't have as much time to get ready in the morning, the eyeliner pen makes liner application a lot quicker than the UD liquid eyeliner i've been wearing before i got this, and it does just a good as a job too.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Pursegrrl said:


> I got a Sephora gift card for Christmas  and ordered a refill of Supervixen (one of my all time fave lipglosses) and also going to try the shade in Female Trouble.
> 
> XXXOO PG
> 
> I am a longtime fan of *Laguna* bronzer for contour but am now rediscovering *Irresistiblement* as well. It's a little more golden-y but works GREAT for contouring for evenings out/holiday parties on me (I'm super fair).
> 
> XXXOO PG



i had full intentions of buying Laguna today, then stumbled upon Casino AND Irrestiblement. i wound up walking away more confused. it wouldn't be so hard if i could find a money tree.


----------



## Iluvbags

mcb100 said:


> I got this set for christmas. it's a pretty decent set. i think its a pretty good deal for the money. however, i'm not sure how much use i'll actually get out of it because (the eye primer & mascara it comes with) I always use Urban Decay's primer potion and I wear false lashes everyday so I don't wear mascara ever. But the makeup remover and the eyeliner pen are really good. for days when i've overslept and don't have as much time to get ready in the morning, the eyeliner pen makes liner application a lot quicker than the UD liquid eyeliner i've been wearing before i got this, and it does just a good as a job too.


 
thanks.


----------



## skydive nikki

I got my first Nars products!! I got Habanera, melusine, misfit, and sugarland.  I love the quality!


----------



## ilvoelv

I love NARS blushes. I need to remind myself that they are extremely pigmented and I need to start off with little and build.. sometimes I pick up too much and look like a clown LOL My favorites are casino, laguna, hungry heart set something like that and madly


----------



## MrsTGreen

OMG,OMG....I used the eyeshadow base today I put my eye makeup on around noon and I just checked my eyes and it looks like how I put it on around noon time. No creasing at all!!! This stuff is amazing!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

I just took my eye makeup off and no irritation!!


----------



## mcb100

i know that i'm addicted to their lipgloss in Striptease. I'll try others, but it's pretty much the only lipgloss or even lip product that I use now. I just think it's the perfect nude, I've been using & re-buying it for three or four years. I literally started buying two or three tubes at a time. (I used to use Turkish Delight lipgloss once and a while too. Also, every once and a while I'll use a MAC lipglass, but that's about it, mostly it's Nars lipgloss in Striptease.) I'm going to start wearing lip primer so that it stays on longer.


----------



## krazydaisy

I tried their lipglosses and didn't care for them bc of the scent i do like the pigmentation though


----------



## sweetart

They have great blushes, eyeshadows, foundation, eye primer, and i LOVE the aqua gel hydrator. I'm almost out so I'll need to stock up before the promo ends! It's a winter must have!


----------



## alison_elle

I love NARS lipglosses. Giza and Turkish Delight are my favourites. I also love the blushes (who doesn't?) and The Multiple is great for highlighting.


----------



## explorer27

I am a NARS junkie! I swear by their blush (Torrid and Madly are my favorites) and lipstick (Napoli and Cruising). 

With that said, they really need to improve the concealer! More shades please!


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> They have great blushes, eyeshadows, foundation, eye primer, *and i LOVE the aqua gel hydrator*. I'm almost out so I'll need to stock up before the promo ends! It's a winter must have!


 
I just read the description on this and it sounds beautiful!  Is it for dry skin or combination?  Whenever I see 'gel' in the name of the product, it's usually for normal/oily skin.  I like the sound of the moisturizing cream, too!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

mcb100 said:


> i know that i'm addicted to their lipgloss in Striptease. I'll try others, but it's pretty much the only lipgloss or even lip product that I use now. I just think it's the perfect nude, I've been using & re-buying it for three or four years. I literally started buying two or three tubes at a time. (I used to use Turkish Delight lipgloss once and a while too. Also, every once and a while I'll use a MAC lipglass, but that's about it, mostly it's Nars lipgloss in Striptease.) I'm going to start wearing lip primer so that it stays on longer.



i agree. i always go back to Striptease. i am on my 6th one i believe, but have only been wearing it for a little over a year. i hate that it runs out or dries out so quickly. my only complaint. other than that...it is my perfect choice for my lips.


----------



## sweetart

girlygirl3 said:


> I just read the description on this and it sounds beautiful!  Is it for dry skin or combination?  Whenever I see 'gel' in the name of the product, it's usually for normal/oily skin.  I like the sound of the moisturizing cream, too!



I have combo skin and havent had any problems. I started using it after a SA at Saks gave me a HUGE sample (almost a full 1 oz jar) and told me she was sure I'd come back to buy it and I did...when I _finally_ used up the sample. 

I only use it once or twice a week as a night treatment (definitely not something I'd recommend as a regular daytime moisturizer) and love the results in the morning! 

If you're interested in trying it, there's also a 20% promo going on!


----------



## meela188

krazydaisy said:


> I tried their lipglosses and didn't care for them bc of the scent i do like the pigmentation though


 
I HATE their glosses because of it's waxy scent, just horrible. It's a shame because they have such awesome colors. Nars glosses also tend to seperapte a settle into the creases in my lips. I also dislike their glitter shadows because they look matte on me when I appl them, I do love their sheer glow foundation though.


----------



## declaredbeauty

explorer27 said:


> I am a NARS junkie! I swear by their blush (Torrid and Madly are my favorites) and lipstick (Napoli and Cruising).
> 
> With that said, *they really need to improve the concealer*! More shades please!



Agreed! Hopefully that's coming up in 2011..


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> I have combo skin and havent had any problems. I started using it after a SA at Saks gave me a HUGE sample (almost a full 1 oz jar) and told me she was sure I'd come back to buy it and I did...when I _finally_ used up the sample.
> 
> I only use it once or twice a week as a night treatment (definitely not something I'd recommend as a regular daytime moisturizer) and love the results in the morning!
> 
> If you're interested in trying it, there's also a 20% promo going on!


 
Is there a code?  When does the promo end?


----------



## sweetart

girlygirl3 said:


> Is there a code?  When does the promo end?



yes, i'll pm pr post after i log back into the corporate perks site It's 20% off $70 or more and ends sometime early Jan I think.


----------



## sweetart

the code is CP121016 (20% off $70+) and it's supposed to be good until 1/4


----------



## snoozepig

a newbie to this brand, but loving it so far! First started with nail polishes (I now have 3 colors). But over the break I got blush and the sheer lipstick. Love the quality of the products. 

Any other recommendation on blush colors for pale skin? The super popular orgasm doesn't work for me.


----------



## krazydaisy

this is a stupid question, maybe i don't see it yet but what's the difference between the nars smudge proof primer, tfsi, and ud pp? i've used nars smudge pp on one eye the other day and ud pp on the other and didn't see a differences. but i only tried that once


----------



## declaredbeauty

sweetart said:


> the code is CP121016 (20% off $70+) and it's supposed to be good until 1/4



Thanks for posting!


----------



## Lilacgal

I'm thinking of buying the NARS best of lips palette, and I haven't used the multiples before. My understanding is that the palette comes with 2 multiples, 2 laquers and 2 lipsticks. If anyone owns one, please tell me if the palette is worth buying, and also how do you use the multiple. TIA.


----------



## krazydaisy

i played with my best of sephora nars set/box today and i love all the shadows that are in it. i can say wowee the shadows are so pigmented which i love


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Thanks, sweetart!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

snoozepig said:


> a newbie to this brand, but loving it so far! First started with nail polishes (I now have 3 colors). But over the break I got blush and the sheer lipstick. Love the quality of the products.
> 
> Any other recommendation on blush colors for pale skin? The super popular orgasm doesn't work for me.


 
I'm pale too, and didn't like orgasm either. If you like cream blushes try Penny Lane.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I LOVE Nars!   I used to own literally every lipgloss years ago, multiple multiples (haha) and several blushes!  Picked up Dolce Vita l/s, Turkish Delight and Orgasm l/g's and the Portofino multiple the other day... have a few blushes too (Deep Throat, Torrid, etc.)!


----------



## Stephie_Sweet

snoozepig said:


> a newbie to this brand, but loving it so far! First started with nail polishes (I now have 3 colors). But over the break I got blush and the sheer lipstick. Love the quality of the products.
> 
> Any other recommendation on blush colors for pale skin? The super popular orgasm doesn't work for me.




I'm very fair also, (I use Nars Sheer Matte foundation in Siberia, which is the only foundation I've found that's light enough for me, I LOVE it!!), but because of my coloring Orgasm doesn't look good on me either...nor do any peachy colored blushes really. 

I've found that Nars Desire and even Exhibit A can look really beautiful on fair skin. Both of these colors look quite intimidating in the pan, and they are extremely pigmented, (but that's why we love Nars blushes right?  ), however both of these shades applied with a VERY light hand can look gorgeous!! You can search for both colors on youtube.com and see people swatching them and applying them so you can get a really good idea of what they look like. I haven't tried it yet but I think Mata Hari would look beautiful too...think that's what I'm getting next!


----------



## another day

I am in love with NARS products!!! I have just recently discovered this brand (I am a Lancome and Chanel fun) - but ABSOLUTELY love what I have now from NARS:

(I have a very fair skin, dark blond hair and blue-green eyes)
 - eye shadows Ondine - fantastic for every day
 - blush Amour - it seems to be quite dark in box but once applied it is perfect
 - lipstick Sexual healing - I wear it with grey "smokey" - just to the point
Love love love Nars


----------



## snoozepig

thanks everyone for sharing!! gonna go spend another 2 hours at sephora now...


----------



## mcb100

does anyone have a favorite multiple? I'm planning on buying my first. (I have the blushes but not the multiples for some reason.)


----------



## krazydaisy

^i would like to know too i think i have a little [sephora's from nars in a box]multiple in orgasm that i haven't used yet. i don't know how to use to multiples


----------



## gga

I don't know if it's much help, krazydaisy, or even what you're looking for, but the three multiples I use constantly are the Multiples Tints. I have all three, but tend to use Cadaque the most, then Turks and Caicos, and then Beverly Hills.  I use them sometimes as a base for powder blush, because my skin eats blush by lunch.  Sometimes I end up using them wherever my face would have been slightly sunburned, if I'd been tanning.  I use them as lip stains, sometimes, too.

But these are different than the standard multiples, like Luxor, Orgasm, etc.  I'm not great at using those myself.  Can't quite get the hang of it, even with YouTube tutorials and blog descriptions.


----------



## krazydaisy

i don't know much about multiple tints but will look it up thanx =]


----------



## darlinga

I recently (well about 3 months ago) discovered NARS.  I have been hooked!

I love love love orgasm!  I bought the blush, nail polish, and lip gloss.  It complements my medium skin and dark hair very nicely!

Yesterday I snagged the albatross gloss....it's amazing!

So here's my NARS stash so far:

Orgasm blush
Orgasm multiple (did not like the application of it..will be returning)
Orgasm nail polish
Orgasm lip gloss
Albatross blush (I use as a highlighter)
Laguna bronzer (for my contour)
Albatross lip gloss

I have samples of the foundation but my skin is pretty oily in the t-zone so I'm not sure if it's gonna work out.  What have your experiences been with the foundation?  Long lasting?  Full coverage?


----------



## medicbean

darlinga - i have an oily-ish t zone and have been using the sheer glow for like, 2years now and its really good, i find the sheer matte makes my skin look a bit dull.. you can get really good coverage with it too..
i also heart orgasm - just have the blush though and it really compliments asian skin - well i guess they say it compliments all skin tones!
im sure its the longest ive ever stuck with a make up brand before!


----------



## Iluvbags

Anything new come out lately?


----------



## girlygirl3

Here's a look at the Spring 2011 collection!
http://www.temptalia.com/nars-spring-2011-collection

I'm not particularly craving anything here, but I may change my mind when I see these in person!


----------



## girlygirl3

My recent purchases:

Hydrating Moisture Cream - This is soooo moisturizing
Brousse e/s duo


----------



## Iluvbags

girlygirl3 said:


> Here's a look at the Spring 2011 collection!
> http://www.temptalia.com/nars-spring-2011-collection
> 
> I'm not particularly craving anything here, but I may change my mind when I see these in person!


 
I agree!  Not craving anything yet but real life could change that. Or if someoen does real life swatches.  The stock photos dont do anything for me


----------



## declaredbeauty

They discontinued Mounia blush  I should have grabbed it!


----------



## sweetart

I rec'd a nice little gift from Nars today! Did anyone else get one? 






I've always thought Nars CS was great (when I can get a hold of someone) and this just makes me love shopping with them even more!


----------



## girlygirl3

^ cute!  what is it?


----------



## sweetart

girlygirl3 said:


> ^ cute!  what is it?



its the 15 year everlasting love palette


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> its the 15 year everlasting love palette


 
beautiful!  congratulations!  how nice of nars!  

i clearly don't spend enough with them!


----------



## Iluvbags

declaredbeauty said:


> They discontinued Mounia blush  I should have grabbed it!


 
Its a lovely blush but very deep.  I own it and I think it will last me atleast 2 million years because one swipe is enough for both cheeks.  LOL.  Its so pigmented


----------



## ilvoelv

sweetart said:


> its the 15 year everlasting love palette



So cute! I buy from them quite regularly I didn't get one


----------



## LovesYSL

I just saw on the Nars Facebook page that the Illuminator is coming out in Copacabana, Laguna and Super Orgasm on February 15th! I definitely want the Copacabana at the very least!


----------



## gre8dane

LovesYSL said:


> I just saw on the Nars Facebook page that the *Illuminator is coming out in Copacabana, Laguna and Super Orgasm* on February 15th! I definitely want the Copacabana at the very least!


 
 

I just got the Copacabana Multiple. I might try Laguna.


----------



## LovesYSL

I wish they'd bring out more palettes! I have the Bridal Palette and the Only You palette and they are beautiful colors! I want more!


----------



## sweetart

If anyone was looking for the Nars Calanque Trio from the spring collection, I just got a call from CS saying that it's delayed and may take another 2 weeks before they receive their shipment.


----------



## J`adore LV

LovesYSL said:


> I wish they'd bring out more palettes! I have the Bridal Palette and the Only You palette and they are beautiful colors! I want more!



I agree!


----------



## sweetart

declaredbeauty said:


> They discontinued Mounia blush  I should have grabbed it!



Mounia will be back according to Nars!

From NARS Cosmetics fb page:

"Hi Katrell - We've just been informed that a large shipment of the blush shade in Mounia will be shipped to the online division only. Please check www.NARScosmetics.com by the end of this week or next week for availability and purchase.
January 10 at 1:03pm · Like ·"


----------



## pquiles

sweetart said:


> Mounia will be back according to Nars!
> 
> From NARS Cosmetics fb page:
> 
> "Hi Katrell - We've just been informed that a large shipment of the blush shade in Mounia will be shipped to the online division only. Please check www.NARScosmetics.com by the end of this week or next week for availability and purchase.
> January 10 at 1:03pm · Like ·"


 
^^^ Currently unavailable.... already.


----------



## girlygirl3

I'm really loving the hydrating cream.  It feels so luxurious.  I can't wait to try other skincare products!


----------



## declaredbeauty

sweetart said:


> Mounia will be back according to Nars!
> 
> From NARS Cosmetics fb page:
> 
> "Hi Katrell - We've just been informed that a large shipment of the blush shade in Mounia will be shipped to the online division only. Please check www.NARScosmetics.com by the end of this week or next week for availability and purchase.
> January 10 at 1:03pm · Like ·"



Yay! It's unavailable now but hopefully they will be getting more! Another product on the list that I'll be religiously stalking


----------



## Pursegrrl

I'm really enjoying the Lab Shine metal finish lip glosses


----------



## sweetart

sweetart said:


> If anyone was looking for the Nars Calanque Trio from the spring collection, I just got a call from CS saying that it's delayed and may take another 2 weeks before they receive their shipment.



update! the shipment is now in the country so I'm guess it will be available within the next few days.



pquiles said:


> ^^^ Currently unavailable.... already.





declaredbeauty said:


> Yay! It's unavailable now but hopefully they will be getting more! Another product on the list that I'll be religiously stalking



Don't worry, CS (Erica) said they have a "substantial amount" left so it will be back in stock


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i FINALLY got the Laguna bronzer and wound up getting the Irresistablemente too!!!!!  i am SOOOOOOOO HAPPY!!! i was set on Casino until i got to the store. i love the 2 i got!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i wound up buying Laguna and Irresistablemente. I am sure I'll wind up getting Casino eventually. Damnit NARS! lol


----------



## girlygirl3

New Spring 2011 sets!

http://www.product-girl.com/archives/nars-gift-sets/


----------



## Iluvbags

girlygirl3 said:


> New Spring 2011 sets!
> 
> http://www.product-girl.com/archives/nars-gift-sets/


 
Oh my I love those!


----------



## declaredbeauty

I love those sets. Especially the Fashion Forward And Front Row Sets


----------



## LovesYSL

I love the Fashion Forward, Fashion Icon, and Tainted Love! Almost as good as new palettes! The last ones they released were Only You and Beautiful Life, right? No new big ones since the 15x15 ones? I wish they'd make more of those sized palettes!


----------



## nicci404

Does anyone have any info on the Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer coming out next month? I can only find pics of the model wearing it but not the actual product itself.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Just bought Orgasm blush for the first time. I hope it looks good! Sephora SA kept raving on about it, and that coupled with all the rave reviews online and here, made me buy it.


----------



## mcb100

I was disappointed with Sex Appeal blush...I wanted it because it was Limited Ed, but the shade didn't show up on me at all and I have pretty light skin. Maybe I should try it over Penny Lane cream blush?


----------



## girlygirl3

LovesYSL said:


> I love the Fashion Forward, Fashion Icon, and Tainted Love! Almost as good as new palettes! The last ones they released were Only You and Beautiful Life, right? No new big ones since the 15x15 ones? I wish they'd make more of those sized palettes!


 
I'm still waiting for the right palette to come along - I'd like to see more also!


----------



## CoachDivaNC

nicci404 said:


> Does anyone have any info on the Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer coming out next month? I can only find pics of the model wearing it but not the actual product itself.


 

I didnt even know they was coming out with a tinted moisturizer  thanks for mentioning this


----------



## declaredbeauty

They brought back Crazed blush on the NARS website!


----------



## Beenie

I like the new spring kits they have at Sephora. I don't own a lot of NARS though and think it may be time to take the plunge once I am off my ban. i like the purples.


----------



## sweetart

*declaredbeauty* - mounia is back! 

17% of $65+ with 132011CP


----------



## krazydaisy

i still love nars and use it a lot i wore deep throat blush todday an d didn't realize howw pretty it looked on


----------



## BlackApple

I love Nars and have the torrid, exhibit A, and taos blush. Beautiful colors on dark african american skin. I get the most compliments wearing exhibit A. Gotta blend that one well unless you really want to look like a clown. I love their lipstick colors but can't bring myself to buy over their odd smell.


----------



## devoted7

I've recently been using my NARS Cosmetics a lot lately and I must say I really love them. The shadows are very pigmented, easy to apply, and blend. I also have been using the primer which is another product I love and the blushes are amazinggg. I am slowly building my NARS collection....loving and using every single NARS product


----------



## declaredbeauty

sweetart said:


> *declaredbeauty* - mounia is back!
> 
> 17% of $65+ with 132011CP



 Thank you!


----------



## girlygirl3

devoted7 said:


> I've recently been using my NARS Cosmetics a lot lately and I must say I really love them. The shadows are very pigmented, easy to apply, and blend. I also have been using the primer which is another product I love and the blushes are amazinggg. I am slowly building my NARS collection....loving and using every single NARS product


 
Hi devoted!  

I've slowly been building my NARS collection also.  I feel the same as you about the eye shadows and primer.  And now, I'm discovering the skin care!


----------



## sweetart

girlygirl3 said:


> Hi devoted!
> 
> I've slowly been building my NARS collection also.  I feel the same as you about the eye shadows and primer.  And now, I'm discovering the skin care!



 me 3! I've been loving nars for the past 2 years. What skincare items did you get, *girlygirl*?


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> me 3! I've been loving nars for the past 2 years. What skincare items did you get, *girlygirl*?


 
I decided on the hydrating moisture cream!  It is heavy so I only use it at night.  It feels really good, especially during this harsh winter season!

For the day cream, I'm still using Bobbi Brown's, but when I'm low again, I'll check out NARS' line!


----------



## devoted7

I haven't checked out their skincare products yet...kind of scared since I'm *trying* to use up all my current skincare products...which I'm so far doing good 

sweetart did you accumulate a lot during the 2 years? I'm scared to go overboard on their products. LOL!


----------



## sweetart

devoted7 said:


> I haven't checked out their skincare products yet...kind of scared since I'm *trying* to use up all my current skincare products...which I'm so far doing good
> 
> sweetart did you accumulate a lot during the 2 years? I'm scared to go overboard on their products. LOL!



um... a bit.  I think I met some sort of quota last year because they sent me one of their big palettes as a gift. lol

I have a lot of their blushes, eyeshadow duos, multiple tints, foundation, primer, some skincare and i have been loving their brushes. If anyone has little lid space to work with, their small domed brush is PERFECT for blending. I took a comparison photo for someone on LJ:






4th down


----------



## sweetart

girlygirl3 said:


> I decided on the hydrating moisture cream!  It is heavy so I only use it at night.  It feels really good, especially during this harsh winter season!
> 
> For the day cream, I'm still using Bobbi Brown's, but when I'm low again, I'll check out NARS' line!




which bobbi brown one? I've been reading really good review about the new gel cream!


----------



## pquiles

sweetart said:


> um... a bit.  I think I met some sort of quota last year because they sent me one of their big palettes as a gift. lol
> 
> I have a lot of their blushes, eyeshadow duos, multiple tints, foundation, primer, some skincare and i have been loving their brushes. If anyone has little lid space to work with, their small domed brush is PERFECT for blending. I took a comparison photo for someone on LJ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th down


 

^^^ I love my NARS brushes-- I use all of them more often than any other brand.  
On the collection note, I started buying in early Mar 2010 and am a straight up ADDICT!!  I know I went overboard b/c I don't really need so many e/s duos or blushes... but I just can't help myself.  Can you believe this? I had to put myself on a darn NARS diet, Lmbo!
I truly believe in this brand.  Not everything is the greatest-- but almost all of my purchases (with the exception of my Stylo pen), I happen to love.  
Right now i want Mounia and Crazed blushes; but, I've got Taos which I think may look very similar on my skin so I dunno what to do.  Also want to get one of those new Spring sets-- but ... I gotta stick to my self imposed ban.


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> which bobbi brown one? I've been reading really good review about the new gel cream!


 
As my day cream, I'm using the moisturizer from BB's hydrating line.  It's creamy but fluffy and it hydrates beautifully!  I have not heard about the gel cream, but I'll go look it up as well.

Back to NARS!  I have more e/s duos than I need and with two blushes (sin and oasis), I should be all set but I keep there's always something I want!


----------



## Iluvbags

pquiles said:


> ^^^ I love my NARS brushes-- I use all of them more often than any other brand.
> On the collection note, I started buying in early Mar 2010 and am a straight up ADDICT!! I know I went overboard b/c I don't really need so many e/s duos or blushes... but I just can't help myself. Can you believe this? I had to put myself on a darn NARS diet, Lmbo!
> I truly believe in this brand. Not everything is the greatest-- but almost all of my purchases (with the exception of my Stylo pen), I happen to love.
> Right now i want Mounia and Crazed blushes; but, I've got Taos which I think may look very similar on my skin so I dunno what to do. Also want to get one of those new Spring sets-- but ... I gotta stick to my self imposed ban.


 

Mounia and Crazed are totally different than Taos.  Definitely worth hunting down if you can get it.  Mounia is deeper than Crazed but still in the same color family.


----------



## declaredbeauty

pquiles said:


> ^^^ I love my NARS brushes-- I use all of them more often than any other brand.
> On the collection note, I started buying in early Mar 2010 and am a straight up ADDICT!!  I know I went overboard b/c I don't really need so many e/s duos or blushes... but I just can't help myself.  Can you believe this? I had to put myself on a darn NARS diet, Lmbo!
> I truly believe in this brand.  Not everything is the greatest-- but almost all of my purchases (with the exception of my Stylo pen), I happen to love.
> *Right now i want Mounia and Crazed blushes*; but, I've got Taos which I think may look very similar on my skin so I dunno what to do.  Also want to get one of those new Spring sets-- but ... I gotta stick to my self imposed ban.



Definitely get them now if you are. Crazed is a discontinued shade.. and they say Mounia is discontinued but now NARS lists it as a Seasonal shade.


----------



## sweetart

pquiles said:


> ^^^ I love my NARS brushes-- I use all of them more often than any other brand.
> On the collection note, I started buying in early Mar 2010 and am a straight up ADDICT!!  I know I went overboard b/c I don't really need so many e/s duos or blushes... but I just can't help myself.  Can you believe this? I had to put myself on a darn NARS diet, Lmbo!
> I truly believe in this brand.  Not everything is the greatest-- but almost all of my purchases (with the exception of my Stylo pen), I happen to love.
> Right now i want Mounia and Crazed blushes; but, I've got Taos which I think may look very similar on my skin so I dunno what to do.  Also want to get one of those new Spring sets-- but ... I gotta stick to my self imposed ban.



I think the yachiyo is the BEST ever! Which ones are your faves?

i think Nars is a great brand. i've love their eyeshadows and blushes, aqua gel hydrator, the hydrating freshening lotion, brushes, and nars cruising is one of my most used lipsticks.

Good for you for sticking to your ban! I should be on one but it's pretty hard and I'm waiting for the new items to pop up in the next few week!   I'm also waiting for Mounia and the new Calanque trio to get here. I really hate that they use smart post shipping now. My package left Ohio yesterday...and now it's back in Ohio again! :weird:


----------



## pquiles

Iluvbags said:


> Mounia and Crazed are totally different than Taos. Definitely worth hunting down if you can get it. Mounia is deeper than Crazed but still in the same color family.


 

The color swatch pics on the NARS site makes Mounia look lighter than Crazed and very similar in color to Taos.. that's why I thought they were.  
I was actually lurking the NARS site and then my SO asked me.. "you getting more makeup"?  I answered... "uh, uh.. I'm just looking".  Then I sneakily put both colors in my basket.  Hopefully guilt will set in and I'll just get one-- or, hold on to my ban... Lol.


----------



## pquiles

sweetart said:


> I think the yachiyo is the BEST ever! Which ones are your faves?
> 
> i think Nars is a great brand. i've love their eyeshadows and blushes, aqua gel hydrator, the hydrating freshening lotion, brushes, and nars cruising is one of my most used lipsticks.
> 
> Good for you for sticking to your ban! I should be on one but it's pretty hard and I'm waiting for the new items to pop up in the next few week!  I'm also waiting for Mounia and the new Calanque trio to get here. I really hate that they use smart post shipping now. My package left Ohio yesterday...and now it's back in Ohio again! :weird:


 
Sorry about your package, hopefully you'll get it soon b/c I know how excited you will be to have your goodies in your hand.  

I haven't tried the skincare yet-- primarily due to the price + my current skin regiment is working for now.  
As for the brushes, I have the Yachiyo blush brush (fave blusher), eye shader, wide contour, small dome and smudge brush.


----------



## Stephie_Sweet

I absolutely LOVE Nars skincare!! I have really annoying combo skin that's simultaneously dry, oily, and prone to breakouts.

I only happened to try the skincare stuff because I stopped by the Nars counter one day to get a bottle of foundation, and the super nice sales lady noticed some of my dry flakies and made me samples of the balancing cleanser, hydrating freshening lotion (toner), and the balancing moisture lotion to try. 

After using them for a week I couldn't believe how much better my skin was, and I went back to the Nars counter and purchased all three.  Since I've been using them my dryness has completely disappeared and I haven't had any major breakouts like I used to!

I found the hydrating freshening lotion too moisturizing for my oily skin to use during the day under makeup however, but love it for nighttime. I went back again and got the balancing toning lotion to use before makeup. Most recently I got the nourishing eye cream also so my skin routine is complete...loooove it!!! 

It is pretty pricey stuff, but I waited until they had a 20% off promo code a few weeks ago and saved about $50 off my order and got free shipping!  Still, I definitely recommend getting some samples like I did to try out before plunking down that much cash


----------



## pquiles

sweetart said:


> *declaredbeauty* - mounia is back!
> 
> 17% of $65+ with 132011CP


 

Is this discount code from NARS site?


----------



## Couture_Girl

I love love love the sheer glow foundation
oh and their shadows :]


----------



## declaredbeauty

pquiles said:


> Is this discount code from NARS site?



yup!


----------



## girlygirl3

Stephie_Sweet said:


> I absolutely LOVE Nars skincare!! I have really annoying combo skin that's simultaneously dry, oily, and prone to breakouts.
> 
> I only happened to try the skincare stuff because I stopped by the Nars counter one day to get a bottle of foundation, and the super nice sales lady noticed some of my dry flakies and made me samples of the balancing cleanser, hydrating freshening lotion (toner), and the balancing moisture lotion to try.
> 
> After using them for a week I couldn't believe how much better my skin was, and I went back to the Nars counter and purchased all three. Since I've been using them my dryness has completely disappeared and I haven't had any major breakouts like I used to!
> 
> I found the hydrating freshening lotion too moisturizing for my oily skin to use during the day under makeup however, but love it for nighttime. I went back again and got the balancing toning lotion to use before makeup. Most recently I got the nourishing eye cream also so my skin routine is complete...loooove it!!!
> 
> It is pretty pricey stuff, but I waited until they had a 20% off promo code a few weeks ago and saved about $50 off my order and got free shipping! Still, I definitely recommend getting some samples like I did to try out before plunking down that much cash


 
Thanks for the glowing review!


----------



## pupeluv

I just ordered Fez and Penny Lane yesterday, should be here in a couple of days. I have all the brushes and blushes that I'm interested in right now. I only have a few of his eyeshadows...so I'm kinda focused on those for now.


----------



## hyacinthus

Couture_Girl said:


> I love love love the sheer glow foundation
> oh and their shadows :]



Ditto. I'm in love with Sheer Glow as my shade is almost a perfect match for my skin.

I ordered Mounia, Crazed and a lipstick in Casablanca today. I have been pining over Mounia for months so I was really excited when it popped up again. Crazed was a welcome surprise as well. I ordered Casablanca because--as embarrassing as this is to say--I truly detest lipstick and hope that, as NARS makes my favourite products, it will help cure my phobia. One of the few lip products I'm able to wear on a regular basis is Dolce Vita, so I figured that I'd try a few more and see how things go.


----------



## J`adore LV

Any idea as to when the Fashion Forward Set and the Front Row Set will be available in stores at Sephora?  TIA!


----------



## pquiles

I would love to see a pic of somone darker wearing crazed or mounia.  Most of the searches on I did women using this color (not many) had lighter skin tones doing the review.


----------



## sweetart

so...is anyone getting the new velvet gloss pencils?


----------



## pquiles

I would love to try one... lipstick too.

I have the worst luck w/anything solid... my lip pencils and lipsticks always ends up melting and breaking off.  Doesn't matter what brand it is... and I'd hate to buy my beloved NARS and then it melts on me.


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> so...is anyone getting the new velvet gloss pencils?


 
I'd like to try one too.  I hope they're not drying, though I haven't read that they are.


----------



## skydive nikki

J`adore LV said:


> Any idea as to when the Fashion Forward Set and the Front Row Set will be available in stores at Sephora?  TIA!



I saw at least one of the sets  yesterday at Sephora.  I only noticed the forever yours eye, but did not really look.  I saw the monde eyeshadow and it was so pretty I had to get it!


----------



## ilvoelv

Currently I am LOVING portofino, south beach and orgasm in the cream blush. I love how much longer it lasts on my skin as opposed to the powder one


----------



## CoachDivaNC

If anyone tries the Velvet Gloss Pencils, can you please let me know how they are  Thanks!!!


----------



## LovesYSL

Nars boutique opening on Bleecker Street on February 10th! YAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Has anyone tried the NARS eyeshadow primer?


----------



## keodi

LovesYSL said:


> Nars boutique opening on Bleecker Street on February 10th! YAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!


 
great news!


----------



## pupeluv

I ordered the deal this a.m. for the $50 G.C. for $25 to beauty.com. So I've been looking at swatches...til I'm on swatch burn out, anyhow I was going to get a couple of Nars e/s but decided since I only have one of their lippies (Dolce Vita) perhaps I should get a couple of those instead. Anyone have any recommendations for someone NC 15-20ish. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## J`adore LV

skydive nikki said:


> I saw at least one of the sets  yesterday at Sephora.  I only noticed the forever yours eye, but did not really look.  I saw the monde eyeshadow and it was so pretty I had to get it!



Thanks skydive nikki!  Gotta go to Sephora!  Wonder if I'll get there....the snow storm is coming


----------



## hyacinthus

pquiles said:


> I would love to see a pic of somone darker wearing crazed or mounia.  Most of the searches on I did women using this color (not many) had lighter skin tones doing the review.



Would you like to see a swatch or two once I receive them next week? I wear Sheer Glow in Macao (MUFE F&B in #18) which is about a NC45-NC50 I think.


----------



## skydive nikki

J`adore LV said:


> Thanks skydive nikki!  Gotta go to Sephora!  Wonder if I'll get there....the snow storm is coming



I hope they have it where you are.  Maybe call first. We are expecting a ton of snow too.  First they said 15-20 inches, but now it might be less.  Either way I will probably be snowed in tomorrow.


----------



## pquiles

hyacinthus said:


> Would you like to see a swatch or two once I receive them next week? I wear Sheer Glow in Macao (MUFE F&B in #18) which is about a NC45-NC50 I think.


 

Thank you, that would be great!  I think you're a bit warmer than I am b/c I wear Sheer Matte/Glow in New Guinea, but I'd love to see the swatches.


----------



## pquiles

CoachDivaNC said:


> Has anyone tried the NARS eyeshadow primer?


 
Everyday.  I prefer it more than UDPP.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

pquiles said:


> Everyday. I prefer it more than UDPP.


 

Thanks  I am gonna try it!


----------



## pupeluv

Just got NARS Penny Lane with a single eyeshadow in Fez


----------



## viba424

Who makes better blush, Nars or Mac? Im just about ready to pull the trigger on my first Nars in deep throat but have heard compelling things about Mac too. I love nars lip but haven ventured into powders yet.


----------



## pupeluv

I think some may depend on weather your looking for a matte or satin, etc. and your skin color, I'm around a MAC NC 20ish and I like Deep Throat. I would usually have said NARS because of their pigmentation but then again they came out with Sex Appeal which is'nt pigmented at all.


----------



## Bethc

For anyone who likes lip gloss pencils, these are get really good reviews...

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/02/nars-velvet-gloss-lip-pencils.html


----------



## pquiles

Checked out swatches done by Accidentalbeauty and saw the shade differences of Taos, Mounia and Crazed.  Crazed looks like more of a red/pink/berry.  I'm still on the fence in purchasing.  That darn ban...


----------



## krazydaisy

I didn't know nars had lipgloss pencils do they have a smell like the regular nars lipgloss?


----------



## Bethc

pquiles said:


> Checked out swatches done by Accidentalbeauty and saw the shade differences of Taos, Mounia and Crazed.  Crazed looks like more of a red/pink/berry.  I'm still on the fence in purchasing.  That darn ban...



I think these are different, they're glossy?  They have names like New Lover...here's another write-up...

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/02/nars-velvet-gloss-pencils.html


----------



## pquiles

Bethc said:


> I think these are different, they're glossy? They have names like New Lover...here's another write-up...
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2011/02/nars-velvet-gloss-pencils.html


 

^^^ I was referring to the blushes, since I'm still jonesing for them but am kind of on a ban-- Thanks for the link though, I've been wondering what the pencils looked like.  Have you tried one yet?


----------



## Bethc

Oops! I got confused...sorry.  I tried them at Sephora yesterday and I liked them, I ordered 2 on-line, I'll post when I get them.


----------



## pquiles

Beth what colors did you get?


----------



## Bethc

Baroque and New lover, I had to stop myself from buying them all.


----------



## pquiles

Lol... That must've been tough.


----------



## declaredbeauty

viba424 said:


> *Who makes better blush, Nars or Mac? *Im just about ready to pull the trigger on my first Nars in deep throat but have heard compelling things about Mac too. I love nars lip but haven ventured into powders yet.



Honestly, I love both. They both last awhile in the pan and also on my skin and are both pigmented. I wouldn't pick one brand over another.. I would pick the shade(s) that I love.


----------



## pquiles

I only have 1 MAC blush, the rest are NARS. Although I'm sure MAC's blushes are ok too, I'd have to side w/NARS b/c it's what I have most and I love them.


----------



## girlygirl3

Oooh, here are reviews on the Calanque trio
http://cafemakeup.com/2011/02/nars-calanque-trio-first-review-and-swatches/

and the Tainted Love Set
http://cafemakeup.com/2011/02/nars-tainted-love-set-first-look-and-swatches/

I love the look of Calanque but I think I have dups of it!


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Has anyone tried the NARS Pro-Prime Multi-Protect SPF 30?


----------



## Stilettolife

I just got NARS lip gloss - All night long from sephora yesterday.  Love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hyacinthus

I just noticed the slight price increase on blush and eyeshadow duos.  Was wondering why my cart total changed. Still, totally worth it!


----------



## pquiles

^^^ Yep, I noticed the increase in prices... Could it be that the brand is gaining more popularity hence the increase?


----------



## FasionDiva

I just recently switched over to their face wash/toner/cream.. primer/shine cream.  I am very happy.  I am a big NARS make-up fan so I was pleased with the other products they offer


----------



## sweetart

girlygirl3 said:


> Oooh, here are reviews on the Calanque trio
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/02/nars-calanque-trio-first-review-and-swatches/
> 
> and the Tainted Love Set
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/02/nars-tainted-love-set-first-look-and-swatches/
> 
> I love the look of Calanque but I think I have dups of it!



The calanque trip is so pretty but that first shade makes me want to chuck in into the trash!!! 

I have no idea how cafemakeup gets hers to look nice with no base/water at all. It's a glittery mess for me unless i use pixie epoxy or wet the brush and pack it on.  


Even though Nars increased their prices, they do offer % discounts a lot more often than any other company I've seen.


----------



## pquiles

FasionDiva said:


> I just recently switched over to their face wash/toner/cream.. primer/shine cream. I am very happy. I am a big NARS make-up fan so I was pleased with the other products they offer


 

Reading the rave reviews of the skin care, I'm tempted to give it a go.  I will probably try once I've used up my current skin care products.


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> The calanque trip is so pretty but that first shade makes me want to chuck in into the trash!!!
> 
> I have no idea how cafemakeup gets hers to look nice with no base/water at all. It's a glittery mess for me unless i use pixie epoxy or wet the brush and pack it on.
> 
> 
> Even though Nars increased their prices, they do offer % discounts a lot more often than any other company I've seen.


 
I haven't seen calanque in person and though the pics look nice, I'm not sure I must have this one.  It certainly doesn't look like it's that glittery!  Sorry to hear it doesn't work for you!


----------



## girlygirl3

There was a NARS event at Columbus Circle today and I picked up New Lover Velvet Gloss pencil (so pretty) and Habanera e/s duo (I always wanted to try this one)!


----------



## Iluvbags

pquiles said:


> The color swatch pics on the NARS site makes Mounia look lighter than Crazed and very similar in color to Taos.. that's why I thought they were.
> I was actually lurking the NARS site and then my SO asked me.. "you getting more makeup"? I answered... "uh, uh.. I'm just looking". Then I sneakily put both colors in my basket. Hopefully guilt will set in and I'll just get one-- or, hold on to my ban... Lol.


 
Hmm.  I have all three and I really think Mounia is darker.   I can talke a snapshot of them this weekend if you want.


----------



## pquiles

Thanks Iluvbags... that would be great.  I've seen swatches from different sources, Nars site, Sephora, Accidentalbeauty and I'm uncertain which gives the best depiction.  More confusing b/c the Sephora 1/2 hr away doesn't have those colors.


----------



## hyacinthus

pquiles said:


> Thank you, that would be great!  I think you're a bit warmer than I am b/c I wear Sheer Matte/Glow in New Guinea, but I'd love to see the swatches.



Okay, I saw that you were curious about similarities between Mounia and Taos, so I swatched that as well. Sorry, the skin on my arm is a bit blotchy...I just came in from the cold. I hope the images aren't too large.

















IMHO, accidentalbeauty's swatches are the most accurate. Mounia is significantly darker than Taos and much warmer than Crazed. I'm actually thinking of doing a photo comparison between Mounia and MAC's Merrily, as they seem vaguely similar. Out of the three shades above, Mounia is my favourite, hands-down. I think I'll order a back-up come payday.

Hope that helps!


----------



## SugarDaisy

Thank you for the swatches! Now I want all three!


----------



## pquiles

Thank you for the swatches Hyacinthus.  I can so see the differences and my lust to own Mounia has intensified.


----------



## sweetart

girlygirl3 said:


> There was a NARS event at Columbus Circle today and I picked up New Lover Velvet Gloss pencil (so pretty) and Habanera e/s duo (I always wanted to try this one)!



I swatched all of them at sephora so i could order the ones i wanted online. I love the 4 lighter shades! 



hyacinthus said:


> Okay, I saw that you were curious about similarities between Mounia and Taos, so I swatched that as well. Sorry, the skin on my arm is a bit blotchy...I just came in from the cold. I hope the images aren't too large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, accidentalbeauty's swatches are the most accurate. Mounia is significantly darker than Taos and much warmer than Crazed. I'm actually thinking of doing a photo comparison between Mounia and MAC's Merrily, as they seem vaguely similar. Out of the three shades above, Mounia is my favourite, hands-down. I think I'll order a back-up come payday.
> 
> Hope that helps!




great swatches!!! crazed looks really pretty! is is a glitterbomb?


----------



## nicci404

I am excited to try this pore primer!


----------



## Samia

Some recent NARS, I love the creme blushers and eyeshadows


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> I swatched all of them at sephora so i could order the ones i wanted online. *I love the 4 lighter shades!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great swatches!!! crazed looks really pretty! is is a glitterbomb?


 
Frivolous is too subtle on me, but it's really pretty.
I wore New Lover all day yesterday and I love how it feels!  I need to go back and swatch the rest!


----------



## hyacinthus

SugarDaisy said:


> Thank you for the swatches! Now I want all three!



You're welcome! I love them all as well!



pquiles said:


> Thank you for the swatches Hyacinthus.  I can so see the differences and my lust to own Mounia has intensified.



You're very welcome. And Mounia is gorgeous...go for it while it's still available! I'm afraid that it will disappear again so I'm planning to order another soon.



sweetart said:


> great swatches!!! crazed looks really pretty! is is a glitterbomb?



Thanks! Crazed is shimmery in the pan but it shows up very nicely on the skin--pink with a lovely sheen. It isn't a glitterbomb but, as with most NARS blushers, it takes a light hand or you may come out looking a bit off.


----------



## ilvoelv

Has anyone purchased the anniversary palettes?


----------



## pquiles

^^ I've got a lot of e/s that can sub for what's in the palette and the shades of the blush won't work for me.


----------



## girlygirl3

ilvoelv said:


> Has anyone purchased the anniversary palettes?


 
I like these palettes but I have yet to come across one that I really want.  I know as soon as the right one comes along, I snapping it up!


----------



## tatianna904

Does the Nars site offer gifts with purchases? I noticed that Saks and Beauty.com do if you spend a certain amount but since neither site has the colors I want, I would be ordering directly from Nars.


----------



## indiie

i have quite a few NARS items, im a fan. 

blushes; dolce vita, oasis, orgasm, taj mahal, angelika
mutliples; palm springs, portfoino, lamu


----------



## indiie

krazydaisy said:


> I didn't know nars had lipgloss pencils do they have a smell like the regular nars lipgloss?



i bought one today in "new lover" and im going back for more on thursday. they glide on lovely and the color is just enough. was highly surprise.


----------



## sweetart

tatianna904 said:


> Does the Nars site offer gifts with purchases? I noticed that Saks and Beauty.com do if you spend a certain amount but since neither site has the colors I want, I would be ordering directly from Nars.



sometimes they provide samples but you can get 17% off until midnight tonight with code: 132011CP


----------



## pquiles

sweetart said:


> sometimes they provide samples but you can get 17% off until midnight tonight with code: 132011CP


 

i tried the code but it said it's expired.


----------



## Jahpson

hyacinthus said:


> Okay, I saw that you were curious about similarities between Mounia and Taos, so I swatched that as well. Sorry, the skin on my arm is a bit blotchy...I just came in from the cold. I hope the images aren't too large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, accidentalbeauty's swatches are the most accurate. Mounia is significantly darker than Taos and much warmer than Crazed. I'm actually thinking of doing a photo comparison between Mounia and MAC's Merrily, as they seem vaguely similar. Out of the three shades above, Mounia is my favourite, hands-down. I think I'll order a back-up come payday.
> 
> Hope that helps!



omg! I love that Taos color. I am a bit darker then you so it would probably come out more coral on me. Thanks for the swatches


----------



## sweetart

pquiles said:


> i tried the code but it said it's expired.



$65 minimum


----------



## hyacinthus

pquiles said:


> i tried the code but it said it's expired.



The code definitely still works; I just placed an order with it. As *sweetart* stated, there's a $65 minimum purchase.

I ordered a backup of Mounia as well as the Constantinople cream blush and Talitha lip gloss.  I just couldn't help myself.



Jahpson said:


> omg! I love that Taos color. I am a bit darker then you so it would probably come out more coral on me. Thanks for the swatches



You're welcome! Glad I could help!


----------



## chaussurewhore

i just got a great suprise gift, the new nars lip gloss pencil in club mix. a sheer grape, and roman holiday lipstick.
purple and pink, what a great pick me up!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Jahpson said:


> omg! I love that Taos color. I am a bit darker then you so it would probably come out more coral on me. Thanks for the swatches



Taos looks great on darker skin. Definitely one of my favorite blushes for myself. Buy it!


----------



## pquiles

sweetart said:


> $65 minimum


 
Ah hah!!  Missed that important detail.


----------



## girlygirl3

chaussurewhore said:


> i just got a great suprise gift, the new nars lip gloss pencil in club mix. a sheer grape, and roman holiday lipstick.
> purple and pink, what a great pick me up!


 
Beautiful! 

I'm going to check out Club Mix!


----------



## Bethc

I just tried the gloss pencil in New Lover... very pretty and seem to stay on better on me.  I'm just trying to figure out how to sharpen it?


----------



## chaussurewhore

Bethc said:


> I just tried the gloss pencil in New Lover... very pretty and seem to stay on better on me. I'm just trying to figure out how to sharpen it?


 
with an oversized sharpener.


----------



## chaussurewhore

girlygirl3 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I'm going to check out Club Mix!


 
super fun color!
i really like the gloss stick formula. i wear the nars matte crayon sticks under regular lipstick all the time.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I just got the Velvet Lip Gloss Pencil in Frivolous. Seems to last pretty well on me. I really like the formula of this, I wouldn't mind another color too. Just wish they were a little cheaper. Here's a swatch of Frivolous:


----------



## keodi

pquiles said:


> Everyday. I prefer it more than UDPP.


 
I agree definitely worth the cash if you ask me..


viba424 said:


> *Who makes better blush, Nars or Mac?* Im just about ready to pull the trigger on my first Nars in deep throat but have heard compelling things about Mac too. I love nars lip but haven ventured into powders yet.


 from someone who own a number of both I'd say NARS hands down much more pigmented, it lasts all day on, and you don't have to use a lot..



pquiles said:


> I only have 1 MAC blush, the rest are NARS. Although I'm sure *MAC's blushes are ok too,* I'd have to side w/NARS b/c it's what I have most and *I love them*.


agreed!


----------



## keodi

hyacinthus said:


> You're welcome! I love them all as well!
> 
> 
> 
> You're very welcome. And Mounia is gorgeous...*go for it while it's still available! I'm afraid that it will disappear again so I'm planning to order another soon.*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Crazed is shimmery in the pan but it shows up very nicely on the skin--pink with a lovely sheen. It isn't a glitterbomb but, as with most NARS blushers, it takes a light hand or you may come out looking a bit off.


I ordered a back up of Mounia, crazed, and cassandre since they'll be discontinued eventually..


----------



## chaussurewhore

it'sanaddiction said:


> I just got the Velvet Lip Gloss Pencil in Frivolous. Seems to last pretty well on me. I really like the formula of this, I wouldn't mind another color too. Just wish they were a little cheaper. Here's a swatch of Frivolous:


agreed about the price! and i use nars pencil lip sticks 4x faster than those in a tube. but totally fun to have.


----------



## sweetart

it'sanaddiction said:


> I just got the Velvet Lip Gloss Pencil in Frivolous. Seems to last pretty well on me. I really like the formula of this, I wouldn't mind another color too. *Just wish they were a little cheaper.* Here's a swatch of Frivolous:



me too! i love glosses in pencil/crayon form but they def go fast. The clinique chubby sticks just twist up. Wish the nars ones did too!


----------



## pquiles

keodi said:


> I ordered a back up of Mounia, crazed, and cassandre since they'll be discontinued eventually..


 

Cassandre?  Is that a LE blush?


----------



## sweetart

i finally found nars passion blush! hope it was worth the search 

also there's a new code for 18% off $65+: desirecp


----------



## pquiles

pquiles said:


> Cassandre? Is that a LE blush?


 

Nevermind , saw that it's one of the cream blushes.


----------



## pquiles

sweetart said:


> i finally found nars passion blush! hope it was worth the search
> 
> also there's a new code for 18% off $65+: desirecp


 
Sweetart-- Hope it passion meets your expectations. 
Thanks for posting the new code.


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> i finally found nars passion blush! hope it was worth the search
> 
> also there's a new code for 18% off $65+: desirecp


 
Thanks for the code!


----------



## keodi

pquiles said:


> Nevermind , saw that it's one of the cream blushes.



yes, it was discontinued for a while, and they got the last stock from the UK..


----------



## hyacinthus

keodi said:


> yes, it was discontinued for a while, and they got the last stock from the UK..



Thanks for the info! I ordered Cassandre, Tempest lip gloss and loose powder in Mountain. I have been dying to try the powder as none of the ones I own seem to work well with Sheer Glow.


----------



## girlygirl3

I tried Club Mix today and, for me, it did not apply as nicely as the New Lover.  It applied quite dry, in fact.  The color then was too dark and it did not sheer out evenly.  Bummer.


----------



## sasha2687

Just to let everyone know, BlueMercury still has the old prices for NARS, where Sephora and NARS have the increased price.


----------



## lovehgss1

I love my Nars powder foundation. I'm a dark-skinned AA woman and have always had difficulty matching foundation to my skin-tone. This one matches exactly.


----------



## LovesYSL

If anyone goes to the new Bleecker Street store let us know how it is! Nars posted pictures of the opening this morning on their Facebook!


----------



## keodi

hyacinthus said:


> Thanks for the info! I ordered Cassandre, Tempest lip gloss and *loose powder in Mountain*. I have been dying to try the powder as none of the ones I own seem to work well with Sheer Glow.


 
I have the pressed powder in Mountain love it! it definitely does what it's supposed to do.


----------



## kenseysimone

highlighting blush/albatross
velvet gloss lip pencil/happy days


----------



## LovesYSL

A look inside the new boutique! 

http://nymag.com/daily/fashion/2011/02/nars_boutique.html?mid=fashion-alert--20110210


----------



## Bethc

So, I bought 4 of the 6 new gloss pencils... Love New Lover and Baroque, not so much Frivolous, it seemed like a different consistency and didn't stay on as long... I have 1 more left to try, Club mix.


----------



## dollysweet

I just received Deep Throat and Gina blushes through a swap and I'm hooked on these blushes! I can't decide on my next purchase... any suggestions? 

For reference I'm MAC NC20-25/ Dior 020. I have my eye on Torrid, Sin, Oasis, Angelika, and Dolce Vita. I have a dupe of Orgasm so I'm gonna pass on it.


----------



## BagloverBurr

got my sephora orgasm set today, I am in LOVE!


----------



## pquiles

So I went to use my Blade Runner e/s duo and imagine my horror when I found it cracked and broken--- Not a little, but almost the entire side of shimmering mahogany almost fell completely out of the pan!
I am very careful w/ my make-up and how I handle it, not to mention I haven't used this duo in about a month or so... So so I don't understand what happened.  I'm so peeved right now.


----------



## pquiles

lovehgss1 said:


> I love my Nars powder foundation. I'm a dark-skinned AA woman and have always had difficulty matching foundation to my skin-tone. This one matches exactly.


 
Which shade of powder foundation do you use?


----------



## NoSnowHere

I love nars sheer glow! It's my absolute favorite. I like that it has skin benefits too. I'm NC25 and wear Santa fe.


----------



## sweetart

Bethc said:


> So, I bought 4 of the 6 new gloss pencils... Love New Lover and Baroque, not so much Frivolous, it seemed like a different consistency and didn't stay on as long... I have 1 more left to try, Club mix.



i got the 4 lightest shades and love them all!




pquiles said:


> So I went to use my Blade Runner e/s duo and imagine my horror when I found it cracked and broken--- Not a little, but almost the entire side of shimmering mahogany almost fell completely out of the pan!
> I am very careful w/ my make-up and how I handle it, not to mention I haven't used this duo in about a month or so... So so I don't understand what happened.  I'm so peeved right now.





eek! that's really odd :weird:


----------



## Stephid

So I've known about Nars for awhile but I never really tried any of their makeup. Well I have to say their matte/glossy lip pencils caught my eye and definitely had me intrigued. I wanted to get the shades that were more pinkish/red like baroque and new lover. So I went to Nordstrom yesterday and went to the Nars makeup counter to check them out. The glossy lip pencils weren't out so i could swatch on my hand so I checked out the matte lip pencil in the dragon girl color. I liked it a lot. But I wanted to see the glossy ones first to which i did when I talked to the SA. Both seemed like different colors when I swatched them too. One was lighter and the other was more brownish. 

And instead I ended up buying the matte lip pencil in the dragon girl color. I also ended up buying the sharpener as well. I love the lip pencil so much! I like that this crayon is more like a lipstick which I think is so cool. I guess you can say I'm addicted. lol.  I also bought the sharpener as well. 

Now I wanna get more colors. Just wish it wasn't that expensive tho. But thank goodness for Nordstrom Notes. lol. I just hope the SA that helped me tho doesn't help me again cause I had such a bad customer experience with her. But that didn't stop me from getting my lip pencil. lol. And yeah here's my pics.


----------



## skydive nikki

BagloverBurr said:


> got my sephora orgasm set today, I am in LOVE!



me too!  LOVE this set!  I also got the new gloss pencil.  I was going to order more, but changed my mind after getting it.  The color is pretty, but it is going to be annoying to sharpen this thing.  The  colors are not unique so I think I will just stick to regular gloss.


----------



## pupeluv

Got this today, NARS single eyeshadows in Nepal and Cairo.


----------



## kenseysimone

little darling
my new favorite l/s, i might have to get a backup.


----------



## pquiles

sweetart said:


> eek! that's really odd :weird:


 

I know... I am babying it right now.


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> Got this today, NARS single eyeshadows in Nepal and Cairo.



wow, those are so pretty! I've  never tried NARS shadows - I usually stick w/Chanel or some other brand but those 2 shades are gorgeous!


----------



## gre8dane

Stephid said:


> So I've known about Nars for awhile but I never really tried any of their makeup. Well I have to say their matte/glossy lip pencils caught my eye and definitely had me intrigued. I wanted to get the shades that were more pinkish/red like baroque and new lover. So I went to Nordstrom yesterday and went to the Nars makeup counter to check them out. The glossy lip pencils weren't out so i could swatch on my hand so I checked out the matte lip pencil in the dragon girl color. I liked it a lot. But I wanted to see the glossy ones first to which i did when I talked to the SA. Both seemed like different colors when I swatched them too. One was lighter and the other was more brownish.
> 
> And instead I ended up buying the matte lip pencil in the dragon girl color. I also ended up buying the sharpener as well. *I love the lip pencil so much! I like that this crayon is more like a lipstick which I think is so cool. I guess you can say I'm addicted. lol. I also bought the sharpener as well. *


 
I have the Cruella & Bettina lip pencils.  Love them.  Matte & not drying to the lips.  Be careful with the pencil when you sharpen.  The tip can be soft and crumble off. It has only happened once for me and it was a little messy.


----------



## gina1023

pquiles said:


> So I went to use my Blade Runner e/s duo and imagine my horror when I found it cracked and broken--- Not a little, but almost the entire side of shimmering mahogany almost fell completely out of the pan!
> I am very careful w/ my make-up and how I handle it, not to mention I haven't used this duo in about a month or so... So so I don't understand what happened. I'm so peeved right now.


 

My Blade Runner duo's mahogany shade broke as well a few months ago.  I think it must be very fagile because like yours mine hadn't been used in a while and wasn't mistreated.  It made a lovely colored mess on my rug too!


----------



## Stephid

gre8dane said:


> I have the Cruella & Bettina lip pencils.  Love them.  Matte & not drying to the lips.  Be careful with the pencil when you sharpen.  The tip can be soft and crumble off. It has only happened once for me and it was a little messy.



Oh I know! I love that their matte and not drying to the lips either. I thought it would be dry but it's not which is great. I've actually read so many good reviews about the Cruella color. I'm such a big fan of the berry/reddish colors and the Cruella color looks like it fits that category. Think that may be the next color I get. 

And thanks for the tip on sharpening the lip pencil! I'll try to be careful with it. lol.


----------



## pquiles

gina1023 said:


> My Blade Runner duo's mahogany shade broke as well a few months ago. I think it must be very fagile because like yours mine hadn't been used in a while and wasn't mistreated. It made a lovely colored mess on my rug too!


 
Oh wow... broken sisters.  Now I store it in a small ziploc b/c it makes a mess each time I open it up.  Trying to use it up so I've used it everyday.


----------



## mistikat

I bought quite a few things from the spring summer collection: the Calanque trio, the Front Row kit from Sephora with Nouveau Monde in it, the Hollywoodland pencil and a couple of the gloss sticks in Club Mix and Baroque. Also bought Daphne separately. My only quibble is with the Hollywoodland eye pencil and since I didn't love the consistency of Goddess, I probably should have known better. I find it doesn't go on smoothly and you'd probably get a better result with a MUFE aqua or another cream shadow...

Both eye shadows are really pretty. There's a lot of sparkle in the largest swatch of the Calanque without being too chunky/glittery. It's soft and quite pretty. I think the two eye shadows could actually work well together as the darkest shade in Calanque and the olive green in Nouveau Monde would made a pretty but subtle smoky eye.


----------



## pquiles

^^^ Mistikat-- That's quite a nice spring haul there.


----------



## mistikat

I was bad bad bad. And contrary to the reviews I've read of Calanque, I didn't find it hard to apply, or that the shimmery bits migrated. Now, the eyeshadow pencil will just be good for the inner corner of the eye. They really need to reformulate those.


----------



## pquiles

I'm not planning on getting the e/s pencil.  Considering the lip gloss pencils, however, I'm worried about the melt factor.  
I have not owned one lipstick that has lasted me throughout... they all break b/c they soften esp during the spring/summer timeframes.  Hopefully the pencils can fare better, but I'm not so sure.


----------



## mistikat

The gloss pencils feel pretty solid, actually. They are just more emollient/shinier than lipstick. It won't be warm enough here for a long time to know if carrying them in a bag will cause them to soften too much.


----------



## LovesYSL

There's a new eye shadow palette on Nars.com- it's called the Day and Night eye palette and has 6 shadows- Abyssinia, Sugarland, Fathom, Cleo, Underworld, and Night Breed. It's $50. I also noticed they have hand wipes on the website which I've never noticed before. Has anyone tried them?


----------



## pquiles

I think this palette has been available since the fall.  Nice colors.


----------



## girlygirl3

LovesYSL said:


> There's a new eye shadow palette on Nars.com- it's called the Day and Night eye palette and has 6 shadows- Abyssinia, Sugarland, Fathom, Cleo, Underworld, and Night Breed. It's $50. I also noticed they have hand wipes on the website which I've never noticed before. Has anyone tried them?


 
Yes, I believe the palette has been there a while.

I haven't seen the handwipes.  Isn't it unusual for such an item to be offered by a cosmetics line?


----------



## LovesYSL

Wow I must have just missed it! 
I don't understand the point of handiwipes, I personally have had horrible experiences with any sort of wipe, hand or facial because they dry out my skin but these say they hydrate aside from cleanse which is interesting although I fail to see how they would work in that manner.


----------



## Jahpson

Stephid said:


> So I've known about Nars for awhile but I never really tried any of their makeup. Well I have to say their matte/glossy lip pencils caught my eye and definitely had me intrigued. I wanted to get the shades that were more pinkish/red like baroque and new lover. So I went to Nordstrom yesterday and went to the Nars makeup counter to check them out. The glossy lip pencils weren't out so i could swatch on my hand so I checked out the matte lip pencil in the dragon girl color. I liked it a lot. But I wanted to see the glossy ones first to which i did when I talked to the SA. Both seemed like different colors when I swatched them too. One was lighter and the other was more brownish.
> 
> And instead I ended up buying the matte lip pencil in the dragon girl color. I also ended up buying the sharpener as well. I love the lip pencil so much! I like that this crayon is more like a lipstick which I think is so cool. I guess you can say I'm addicted. lol.  I also bought the sharpener as well.
> 
> Now I wanna get more colors. Just wish it wasn't that expensive tho. But thank goodness for Nordstrom Notes. lol. I just hope the SA that helped me tho doesn't help me again cause I had such a bad customer experience with her. But that didn't stop me from getting my lip pencil. lol. And yeah here's my pics.



I have this in sex machine. 

I love it. Color lasts and putting a dab of lipgloss gives it a flawless effect.

I have the sharpener and it does a great job although it doesn't sharpen where I can see alot of color but I guess it works because the product is kind of soft!


----------



## gina1023

pquiles said:


> Oh wow... broken sisters. Now I store it in a small ziploc b/c it makes a mess each time I open it up. Trying to use it up so I've used it everyday.


 
Sadly, there was little of mine to salvage.  I saw that it had broken, yelped, the dog came running, ran into me, and one broken mahogany nars e/s landed on the floor.  He then proceeded in his excitement to step in said broken eyeshadow.  If I didn't love that dog.....


----------



## jenn1234

nars the brand is just too perfect.  I've never been disappointed with anything.  Blushes, eyeshadows, lipsticks, etc.  Even their nail polish colors are beautiful.  Also i love the sleek minimalist packaging.  

Loving Douceur blush.


----------



## bluejinx

posted this on another thread, but ill post a picture here too! my new bento box


----------



## bluejinx

if you live in canada go to sephora and ask for a free deluxe sample of nars primer. no purchase necessary


http://www.canadiandailydeals.com/2011/02/sephora-free-nars-primer-sample.html


----------



## declaredbeauty

^Lucky Canadians!


----------



## pquiles

dollysweet said:


> I just received Deep Throat and Gina blushes through a swap and I'm hooked on these blushes! I can't decide on my next purchase... any suggestions?
> 
> For reference I'm MAC NC20-25/ Dior 020. I have my eye on Torrid, Sin, Oasis, Angelika, and Dolce Vita. I have a dupe of Orgasm so I'm gonna pass on it.


 

How do you do swaps?


----------



## pquiles

Stephid said:


> Oh I know! I love that their matte and not drying to the lips either. I thought it would be dry but it's not which is great. I've actually read so many good reviews about the Cruella color. I'm such a big fan of the berry/reddish colors and the Cruella color looks like it fits that category. Think that may be the next color I get.
> 
> And thanks for the tip on sharpening the lip pencil! I'll try to be careful with it. lol.


 


Do you prefer the matte pencils over the lipsticks?


----------



## girlygirl3

bluejinx said:


> posted this on another thread, but ill post a picture here too! my new bento box


 
Very pretty!  I've never seen this in person so I'm quite at a loss as to how you should use it.


----------



## pquiles

hyacinthus said:


> Ditto. I'm in love with Sheer Glow as my shade is almost a perfect match for my skin.
> 
> I ordered Mounia, Crazed and a lipstick in Casablanca today. I have been pining over Mounia for months so I was really excited when it popped up again. Crazed was a welcome surprise as well. I ordered Casablanca because--as embarrassing as this is to say--I truly detest lipstick and hope that, as NARS makes my favourite products, it will help cure my phobia. One of the few lip products I'm able to wear on a regular basis is Dolce Vita, so I figured that I'd try a few more and see how things go.


 

So ... Is has NARS lipsticks helped you get over your phobia?


----------



## pquiles

it'sanaddiction said:


> I just got the Velvet Lip Gloss Pencil in Frivolous. Seems to last pretty well on me. I really like the formula of this, I wouldn't mind another color too. Just wish they were a little cheaper. Here's a swatch of Frivolous:


 

Looks like a very nice spring/summer color for your complexion.  Are you liking it?


----------



## loci

pquiles said:


> How do you do swaps?


 
I'm guessing its through http://www.makeupalley.com/


----------



## pquiles

Crazed is sold out!!


----------



## hyacinthus

pquiles said:


> So ... Is has NARS lipsticks helped you get over your phobia?



YES. As a matter of fact, I'm already planning my next order...and at least half of the items will be lipsticks.


----------



## Bethc

I bought Nana l/g today, it's so pretty!


----------



## nusbaum

Anyone know of any new dicount codes?  I sadly missed the last one!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

pquiles said:


> Looks like a very nice spring/summer color for your complexion. Are you liking it?


 
I have to say I am in love with these velvet gloss pencils! I just received another one in Happy Days. It looks orangy but on that dissappears and it's a nice coral. I ordered from beauty.com and rec'd a free GWP Orgasm Polish.


----------



## ilvoelv

I heard a song today on the radio and he goes "your orgasm blush"


----------



## pupeluv

Has anyone purchased the Illuminator in Copa yet? I'm thinking about getting that one.


----------



## keodi

pquiles said:


> Crazed is sold out!!


 
not suprised, crazed is considered a WOC staple..


----------



## ShkBass

bento box


----------



## pquiles

it'sanaddiction said:


> I have to say I am in love with these velvet gloss pencils! I just received another one in Happy Days. It looks orangy but on that dissappears and it's a nice coral. I ordered from beauty.com and rec'd a free GWP Orgasm Polish.


 

Now that's a wonderful GWP!


----------



## pquiles

keodi said:


> not suprised, crazed is considered a WOC staple..


 

I hope it comes back!


----------



## hyacinthus

I went to the new boutique on Bleecker today. It's small but quite lovely! The manager gave me a few samples of Sheer Glow in New Guinea to try (I wear Macao but New Guinea will probably be my summer shade). The boutique exclusive matte lipstick--413 Bleecker--is gorgeous. I may go back for it sometime this week.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

*Albatross* blush, *Penny Lane* cream blush (thank you itsanaddiction!), *Kyoto* eyeliner, *Super Orgasm* lipgloss, *Pokerface* np, and *Orgasm *np:


----------



## pquiles

hyacinthus said:


> I went to the new boutique on Bleecker today. It's small but quite lovely! The manager gave me a few samples of Sheer Glow in New Guinea to try (I wear Macao but New Guinea will probably be my summer shade). The boutique exclusive matte lipstick--413 Bleecker--is gorgeous. I may go back for it sometime this week.


 
Wow!  Sounds so exciting... I wish I had the opportunity to be able to visit the boutique on Bleecker.


----------



## Bethc

I keep forgetting it's there... I have to check it out!


----------



## bluejinx

Question. I have no nars near me asside from sephora. I'm so useless with most blushes but have always been intrigued by nars orgasm blush. Is there any way while in nyc or minneapolis I can find a place that has sample ones? I just need to go to the hotel or condo, play with it for 20-30 minutes and see if I can make it work!

TIA!!!


----------



## ilvoelv

So I went to sephora and had a fabulous SA finally find me the correct sheer glow foundation color and I am hooked! 4+ hours with primer and I looked fresh faced! I love the smell, application, the glowy look  !! I love it more than MAC's prolong wear.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

bluejinx said:


> Question. I have no nars near me asside from sephora. I'm so useless with most blushes but have always been intrigued by nars orgasm blush. Is there any way while in nyc or minneapolis I can find a place that has sample ones? I just need to go to the hotel or condo, play with it for 20-30 minutes and see if I can make it work!
> 
> TIA!!!


 
Most of the mid tohigher end dept stores have NARS counters (Nordies, Macy's, Saks, etc.). I would try one of those places. Also, if you order it from Sephora and don't like it, they will allow you to return it with no questions asked.


----------



## mcb100

I love NARS. They're my favorite brand, I may even like them more than Bobbi Brown and MAC. With the Sheer Glow foundation, is it long lasting? I have long school and work days, so I need it to last at least six hours without having to reapply it to my face. Do you think it would last that long if I used Smashbox primer underneath it? Or no? 

 Also, I'm definitely gonna try the new velvet gloss pencils! Are they similar to lipsticks? I am so intrigued by them.


----------



## marlengr

I just ordered some duo eye shadows but I'm not sure if I'm going to like them.... I ordered bellissima taiga and habanera


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i have bellissima and it doesn't really show up on me. i have to blend the crap out of it and pack it on.


----------



## hyacinthus

I headed back down to the boutique for the exclusive matte lipstick. I've included a quick swatch below.






So, this is 413 Bleecker Pure Matte Lipstick. I saw it described as a 'muted brick red' and that seems pretty accurate.






Shopping tote. Very cute! I also picked up Barbarella lipstick and bronzer in Casino. Unfortunately, NARS concealer is just too red for my skin.


----------



## pquiles

I like that new color. 413 Bleecker looks like a nice neutral red I can use for work too.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Just picked up Angelika Lip gloss.  I love her!


----------



## Beenie

I am kind of embarassed to ask this question but I got a sample of NARS' cleansing oil and was wondering how exactly it is used...


----------



## pupeluv

hyacinthus said:


> I headed back down to the boutique for the exclusive matte lipstick. I've included a quick swatch below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, this is 413 Bleecker Pure Matte Lipstick. I saw it described as a 'muted brick red' and that seems pretty accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping tote. Very cute! I also picked up Barbarella lipstick and bronzer in Casino. Unfortunately, NARS concealer is just too red for my skin.


 
How did ya get the tote? Is it something from a past purchase or a recent one?, It's Cute!


----------



## pupeluv

marlengr said:


> I just ordered some duo eye shadows but I'm not sure if I'm going to like them.... I ordered bellissima taiga and habanera


 

I have bellissima and it shows up on me though I'm fair (around on NC 20ish). I did'nt like it at first but my sister commented on how good my eyeshadow looked one day and asked what it was and I've had a few other postitive comments on it, soo I decided it keep it. If you purchased them from Sephora you can return the ones you don't like easily.


----------



## hyacinthus

pquiles said:


> I like that new color. 413 Bleecker looks like a nice neutral red I can use for work too.



That's one of the reasons I picked it up. I'm a coward when it comes to bold lip colours but this is just enough for me.



Beenie said:


> I am kind of embarassed to ask this question but I got a sample of NARS' cleansing oil and was wondering how exactly it is used...



Massage the oil into the skin and then rinse off. At least that's how I use it.



pupeluv said:


> How did ya get the tote? Is it something from a past purchase or a recent one?, It's Cute!



When I purchased items at the boutique, the SA packed them all up in the tote. And it's very cute! Relatively sturdy as well.


----------



## LovesYSL

Beenie said:


> I am kind of embarassed to ask this question but I got a sample of NARS' cleansing oil and was wondering how exactly it is used...



Massage into your dry skin and then splash warm water to lather it up and then rinse. Cleansing oil is awesome for dry skin because it doesn't dehydrate your skin and it's good for oily skin because oil sticks to oil so it balances skin without adding more oil or drying.
I've never tried Nars oil cleanser but I used to work for Origins and use their oil cleanser. I might have a sample too so thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Beenie

Thanks *hyacinthus* and *LovesYSL*. So do I use an eye MU remover first or skip that completely? Sorry, I am just trying to figure the stuff out. I was so excited for this sample since I had been wanting to try out a cleansing oil.


----------



## LovesYSL

I would say do that first, but that's just my opinion. ^^^^^^^


----------



## hyacinthus

Beenie said:


> Thanks *hyacinthus* and *LovesYSL*. So do I use an eye MU remover first or skip that completely? Sorry, I am just trying to figure the stuff out. I was so excited for this sample since I had been wanting to try out a cleansing oil.



You're welcome! I agree with *LovesYSL*...definitely use the eye makeup remover beforehand. The cleansing oil will take care of any left behind.


----------



## girlygirl3

*beenie* - I agree with everyone about removing your eye make up with a separate remover first. The NARS cleansing oil says you can use it either wet or dry (wet face first or not), but I feel better using it dry because I used to use Shu's cleansing oil that way. It also doesn't lather up for me, but it still cleans well!


----------



## Beenie

Thanks so much *LovesYSL*,* hyacinthus* and *girlygirl3*. And one last question: so that covers all of the cleaning (after eye MU remover) and then just use moisturizer on top? Sorry if I sound silly, I am just so confused since it seems so different, you know?


----------



## girlygirl3

^ I also use a regular gentle cleanser and then toner (can't seem to stop) and then serum (not necessary) and finally moisturizer and eye cream!


----------



## pquiles

^^ Questions aren't silly Beenie, I want to know the answers too so thank you for asking.


----------



## LovesYSL

Beenie said:


> Thanks so much *LovesYSL*,* hyacinthus* and *girlygirl3*. And one last question: so that covers all of the cleaning (after eye MU remover) and then just use moisturizer on top? Sorry if I sound silly, I am just so confused since it seems so different, you know?



It's not silly at all!
I only know about cleansing oil because I worked for a skincare company! You can use anything afterwards- I use moisturizer and La Mer serum after cleansing with my cleansing oil. I don't know if you have normal/oily/dry skin but the oil isn't going to make your face oily whatsoever so don't worry about it! The oil won't lather when you're spreading it over your face dry but once you splash water on top it should lather nicely. Oil is much better than a foaming face wash for dry skin so if your skin is dry you should see great results. Let us know how you like it!


----------



## pquiles

I can't wait to hear your update Beenie.


----------



## Beenie

Alright, I am going to try this tonight. I am going to test it first with no other face wash after and just straight to my moisturizer and then tomorrow I think I am going to try my normal routine after wards to see what works for me. I tend to be more on the oily side, so I will post after my experiment. 

Thank you all so much for the tips!


----------



## karester

So I bought the Sheer Glow foundation in Ceylan, and I find it funny how NARS' website describes it, that it's for Asian skin.  Well...it matches me and I'm not Asian.  I also find it funny that Ceylan is lighter than Deauville and Fiji. 

I also tried the new Copacabana Illuminator with the foundation.  It's nice, but I'm not sure I'd use it that often so I didn't get it.


----------



## pquiles

Ok.. small 

I had a Dr's appt that made me upset so I went to NARS counter @ PX hoping that there would be something new there for me to splurge on and make me smile again. Plus I've been really thinking about a new l/s. So as I'm coming in, I see the NARS MUA heading out to lunch (I assumed). I smiled, said hello and asked if the new products came in, to which she said "no, nothing yet". Well, that's fine right? 

So I look around anyways anxious to buy new NARS.  Swatching l/s colors etc ... I see her come back to her counter. I thought it was odd, but didn't think too much of it. I continued swatching, tried to make conversation, telling her I was excited for the new stuff to get to the PX, but it seemed like my presence was a bother. She smiled, but it wasn't genuine, I kind of felt like I was intruding. How do I know? Well, someone else started talking to her and her demeanor changed... it was much more genuine.
I guess she and I don't connect, or maybe she thought I was going to steal the products. Her smile/attitude was one of "Ok, I'll answer your questions and patronize you b/c I have to, but I dont' really want to deal w/you". She kept cleaning/wiping down the same area I was at... didn't wait for me to move or finish shopping either.
So I finally picked 2 reds -*Red Lizard and Flamenco* to purchase and got out of her way. On my way back to work I started wondering, is the small discount really worth feeling like I felt today? 
Now I'm feeling like it's not--


----------



## Stephid

pquiles said:


> Do you prefer the matte pencils over the lipsticks?



Well I can't really answer that question since I've never tried Nars lipsticks before.  I'm actually gonna try out the lipsticks but I have so many from other brands right now that I still need to use so I may hold off on buying one until way later. But I will buy a lipstick definitely. 

The lip pencil is my first Nars product ever and I can definitely say that I'm a fan. Don't know why I holded off so long to buy something from Nars. lol. But I like the pencils a lot tho!


----------



## Beenie

pquiles said:


> Ok.. small
> 
> I had a Dr's appt that made me upset so I went to NARS counter @ PX hoping that there would be something new there for me to splurge on and make me smile again. Plus I've been really thinking about a new l/s. So as I'm coming in, I see the NARS MUA heading out to lunch (I assumed). I smiled, said hello and asked if the new products came in, to which she said "no, nothing yet". Well, that's fine right?
> 
> So I look around anyways anxious to buy new NARS. Swatching l/s colors etc ... I see her come back to her counter. I thought it was odd, but didn't think too much of it. I continued swatching, tried to make conversation, telling her I was excited for the new stuff to get to the PX, but it seemed like my presence was a bother. She smiled, but it wasn't genuine, I kind of felt like I was intruding. How do I know? Well, someone else started talking to her and her demeanor changed... it was much more genuine.
> I guess she and I don't connect, or maybe she thought I was going to steal the products. Her smile/attitude was one of "Ok, I'll answer your questions and patronize you b/c I have to, but I dont' really want to deal w/you". She kept cleaning/wiping down the same area I was at... didn't wait for me to move or finish shopping either.
> So I finally picked 2 reds -*Red Lizard and Flamenco* to purchase and got out of her way. On my way back to work I started wondering, is the small discount really worth feeling like I felt today?
> Now I'm feeling like it's not--


 
Ew, not cool at all. I am so sorry you were treated that way. And while I married and ARMY boy, we married after he got out so I don't know what the discount is like whether it is worth it or not. But I am especially sad since you didn't necessarily go for a product itself, as much as a lil something for a pick me up. I hope your day got better with your new goodies, at least.


----------



## pquiles

Beenie said:


> Ew, not cool at all. I am so sorry you were treated that way. And while I married and ARMY boy, we married after he got out so I don't know what the discount is like whether it is worth it or not. But I am especially sad since you didn't necessarily go for a product itself, as much as a lil something for a pick me up. I hope your day got better with your new goodies, at least.


 

Thanks for your kind words Beenie.  The discount is small for MU products, but these days every little bit helps.


----------



## Beenie

pquiles said:


> Thanks for your kind words Beenie. The discount is small for MU products, but these days every little bit helps.


 
Very true. I am shocked a PX would carry NARS. I have not been to one in a long time. Is that SA someone you deal with a lot?


----------



## bluejinx

Stupid question, but what is PX?


----------



## Beenie

bluejinx said:


> Stupid question, but what is PX?


 
Not stupid at all. It is a military store, almost like a big ole' amazing Wal Mart for military families. (is that an OK interpretation, *pquiles*?) Stuff is discounted and is it tax free?


----------



## bluejinx

Beenie said:


> Not stupid at all. It is a military store, almost like a big ole' amazing Wal Mart for military families. (is that an OK interpretation, *pquiles*?) Stuff is discounted and is it tax free?



Ooh! I need to find me a military guy! 

On second thought, a non military guy could work too.... Lol!!


----------



## gre8dane

pquiles said:


> Ok.. small
> 
> So I finally picked 2 reds -*Red Lizard and Flamenco* *to purchase* and got out of her way. On my way back to work I started wondering, is the small discount really worth feeling like I felt today?
> Now I'm feeling like it's not--


 
Did you purchase directly from her or go to the cash register elsewhere to pay? When confronted with SAs like that I try not to let them ruin my shopping so depending on my mood I'll either try to understand & realize that person may be having a bad day which we all experience, ignore them as they are me, kill them with over-kindness whilst making them work or let them know exactly what is on my mind. The discount is worth it to me, but if I had to pay her directly, I would have bought the items another day. Rude SAs do not get my $$$. 

Love the colors you chose, swatches please!



bluejinx said:


> Stupid question, but what is PX?


 
PX is Post Exchange (Army), store for Soldiers & their families. Items are tax-free & the discount is nice. If stationed in the US, the discount is sometimes not worth it since you can probably get a better deal elsewhere depending on what you are purchasing. For makeup & perfume, I like the discount. Along with NARS, you can find Origins, Body Shop, BBW, Philosophy, Carol's Daughter, Too Faced, Smashbox in certain PXs; it varies.


----------



## pmburk

I don't post in this thread but I do read it occasionally, and I had to post when I read this:



Beenie said:


> Very true. I am shocked a PX would carry NARS. I have not been to one in a long time. Is that SA someone you deal with a lot?


 
because I'm shocked too! I definitely don't remember seeing NARS in the PX here. Heck, I don't remember Origins or anything either. Guess I need to take a better look around next time.

What I do remember is booze... we've bought a lot of that at the PX.


----------



## gre8dane

pmburk said:


> I don't post in this thread but I do read it occasionally, and I had to post when I read this:
> 
> 
> 
> because I'm shocked too! I definitely don't remember seeing NARS in the PX here. Heck, I don't remember Origins or anything either. Guess I need to take a better look around next time.
> 
> What I do remember is booze... we've bought a lot of that at the PX.


 
Next time you see a beauty flier from the PX, they will list the larger beauty brands & the PX that carry them on the back in fine print.


----------



## pquiles

Beenie said:


> Very true. I am shocked a PX would carry NARS. I have not been to one in a long time. Is that SA someone you deal with a lot?


Here is the hx on this SA and I.
She's the only one that works the NARS counter, she used to work @ one of the other MU counters.  On her 1st day I was shopping and she admitted that she knew nothing about the brand and was very excited to start trying it.   I told her I was the 1st NARS customer as I was in the PX when they were setting it up and how excited I was.  Told her she can learn a lot from YT, MUA and PF.  I was just so excited to talk about the NARS line.  
So anyhoos, I informed her that the last girl started a card/book on me b/c I purchased a lot already (well, for me it was a lot) and I even brought in my friends to buy.  She was kinda sheisty b/c she bad mouthed the previous SA saying she up and quit and how she was stealing...
Yes.. she sure did.  I was thinking "Wow"!  
Few secs later a customer asked about the foundation and the SA couldn't answer the question.  I hyped up the SG/SM, 9947 palette e/s and blushes.  Lady bought S/M, 9947 and a brush.
SA was really happy and thanked me, but the next week she acted like I was bothering her when I was playing w/the blush shades.  I know I'm not imagining b/c I've observed her w/others and I can tell the difference.  I really think she is thinking I'm going to steal something.


----------



## pquiles

gre8dane said:


> Did you purchase directly from her or go to the cash register elsewhere to pay? When confronted with SAs like that I try not to let them ruin my shopping so depending on my mood I'll either try to understand & realize that person may be having a bad day which we all experience, ignore them as they are me, kill them with over-kindness whilst making them work or let them know exactly what is on my mind. The discount is worth it to me, but if I had to pay her directly, I would have bought the items another day. Rude SAs do not get my $$$.
> 
> Love the colors you chose, swatches please!
> 
> 
> 
> PX is Post Exchange (Army), store for Soldiers & their families. Items are tax-free & the discount is nice. If stationed in the US, the discount is sometimes not worth it since you can probably get a better deal elsewhere depending on what you are purchasing. For makeup & perfume, I like the discount. Along with NARS, you can find Origins, Body Shop, BBW, Philosophy, Carol's Daughter, Too Faced, Smashbox in certain PXs; it varies.


 
I agree w/the poor discount in US. PX doesn't carry the perfumes I currently use. I purchase most of my MU and skincare items from the PX too.

I think I'm going to say something to her next week. I will tell her that I was actually feeling like I am in her way and that I don't get a positive vibe when I am shopping at her counter. Or I may just speak to the manager of the store. 
I love the colors too, but I'm torn -- I'm thinking I should take them back just to prove a point. If I don't, I'll figure out how to re-size pics.
Funny thing is I have a great relationship w/1 of the Estee Lauder SA. She's so sweet, even though I started using another brand, she always says hello to me, my kids, gives me a hug etc. That's what I'm used to... got the same gr8 treatment at the PX when I was at Fort Leavenworth.


----------



## Beenie

What a strange lady, I am sorry she is being crazy *pquiles*. I was an SA at Saks years ago (and still am somewhere else) and I would have LOVED a customer like you! Good luck if you do decide to say something to her.


----------



## pquiles

pmburk said:


> I don't post in this thread but I do read it occasionally, and I had to post when I read this:
> 
> 
> 
> because I'm shocked too! I definitely don't remember seeing NARS in the PX here. Heck, I don't remember Origins or anything either. Guess I need to take a better look around next time.
> 
> What I do remember is booze... we've bought a lot of that at the PX.


 

The Class Six is where most of the liquor is sold here.


----------



## pquiles

Beenie said:


> What a strange lady, I am sorry she is being crazy *pquiles*. I was an SA at Saks years ago (and still am somewhere else) and I would have LOVED a customer like you! Good luck if you do decide to say something to her.


 
Thanks Beenie.  I love shopping at SAKS... my favorite is the one in San Antonio.  I almost always buy something from there when I visit, especially if it's marked down really, really well


----------



## krazydaisy

I didn't know NARS was carried on the bx/px i need to check it out there sometime


----------



## Beenie

So I wanted to thank you again all for answering all of my cleansing oil questions.  Last night I started my experiment.  I started with MU remover on my eyes and then I put some of the oil in my hands and started rubbing it into my face.  It felt nice but I do have oily skin and just knew my face would be all greasy after having that stuff on my face.  Then I jumped into the shower, got some water on my face and continued to rub to get it off.  That was ALL I did and I was amazed that my face felt squeaky clean and no oily residue was left behind.  I think tonight I may try to use my Purpose face wash after wards with my Clarisonic but I haven't completely decided. 

So far I want to say I may very well be buying this product, so good job NARS and Saks for giving me this freebie since I WILL buy it from them.


----------



## LovesYSL

^^^^ I was so apprehensive to try cleansing oil as well but when your boss kind of forces you too you do! It has definitely changed my skin a lot, I'm the opposite of yours Beenie, my skins is super dry and cleansing oil is much better for me than foaming wash. I think the word oil really throws people but it's seriously the best!

If I were you I'd do the Clarasonic before the oil- the company I worked for had a spotlight product that was an exfoliator to be used before everything else. If you exfoliate first then you remove dead skin debris etc. and whatever product follows will soak in and work better.


----------



## Beenie

^^ ahh, good to know, thanks for that tidbit!


----------



## LovesYSL

Of course! The reasoning is that you don't want to cleanse skin that's just going to get exfoliated off!
Anyway, back to Nars!

Does anyone have the Penny Lane cream blush? I am interested in switching from Orgasm powder to the cream but I want to know what people think first.


----------



## hyacinthus

LovesYSL said:


> Does anyone have the Penny Lane cream blush? I am interested in switching from Orgasm powder to the cream but I want to know what people think first.



I don't own Penny Lane but I have two other cream blushes, Cassandre and Constantinople. I love them! They're very silky, highly pigmented as usual, and both seem to last quite a while even on my somewhat oily skin. I have swatched Penny Lane but it didn't really show up on me...I've heard that it's better suited for people with fairer skin as it's not very pigmented and has to be built up.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I have Penny Lane and it's NOTHING like Orgasm.  It's a barely there peachy nude on me, whereas Orgasm is highly pigmented and sparkly.  Like hyacinthus said, the quality is superb, but if you don't have fair skin, it's not going to be worth your while.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I have Penny Lane and bought it to be a barely there blush. I am fair skinned with pink undertones. I'm really not fond of Nars Powder blushes, but love the cream ones.


----------



## LovesYSL

Penny Lane will probably work for me then, as I'm very fair and have pinkish undertones in my skin. I LOVE Nars but sometimes I just need a hint of color. I may just have to take the plunge!

One more question to those of you who use the cream blush- do you think it's better over foundation and concealer than powder? I spent forever the other day trying to get my skin as perfect as possible and once I swept powder blush over it my work was ruined. I would assume cream blush allows you to be more localized and careful of things like that?


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

I wear it over tinted moisturizer and it blends and looks so much better and more natural than the powder blushes.


----------



## pquiles

krazydaisy said:


> I didn't know NARS was carried on the bx/px i need to check it out there sometime


 

They started carrying NARS, Philosophy, Smashbox, Carols Daughter, Dermablend and Murad last year.  PX is graded at different levels, depends on the size of your post/AFB as to the products they have.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I've read different things about cream blush. Like, if you have oily skin it may not be good. Also hot and humid weather may affect it too. I have dry/combo skin and haven't have any problems. I apply over my foundation with finger. I tried using a brush but using my finger helped me to blend it better. I also find that cream blush lasts longer. Sometimes I layer a powder blush on top of the cream for longer lasting color!


----------



## Beenie

I think I need albatross. Any codes out there?


----------



## hyacinthus

Beenie said:


> I think I need albatross. Any codes out there?



The code for 17% off on orders $75 or more still stands.

*14162011CP

*It's good until March 2nd.


----------



## LovesYSL

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^I've read different things about cream blush. Like, if you have oily skin it may not be good. Also hot and humid weather may affect it too. I have dry/combo skin and haven't have any problems. I apply over my foundation with finger. I tried using a brush but using my finger helped me to blend it better. I also find that cream blush lasts longer. Sometimes I layer a powder blush on top of the cream for longer lasting color!



I have dry skin so I think cream blush might be a good idea for me. I love Orgasm and I have the illuminator which I love too, but it's so liquidy that I only use it if I'm not wearing concealer. Cream sounds like it would be good to layer over those days when heavy duty base is required.


----------



## Beenie

hyacinthus said:


> The code for 17% off on orders $75 or more still stands.
> 
> *14162011CP*
> 
> It's good until March 2nd.


 
Says not valid


----------



## bluejinx

Beenie said:


> Says not valid



Aren't you BANNED????????


----------



## hyacinthus

Beenie said:


> Says not valid



Yeah...I just tried it and got the same message. Sorry about that.  

What's really weird though is that I had a few items sitting in my cart--I was mulling over what I wanted to order--and had applied the code a few days ago to see my total. The discount automatically applies itself to any items there even when I move them around or clear it completely...I just can't re-enter it for some reason. It looks like it works all the way through check-out too as I just did a test run.


----------



## sweetart

try 14202011CP


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^I've read different things about cream blush. Like, if you have oily skin it may not be good. Also hot and humid weather may affect it too. I have dry/combo skin and haven't have any problems. I apply over my foundation with finger. I tried using a brush but using my finger helped me to blend it better. I also find that cream blush lasts longer. Sometimes I layer a powder blush on top of the cream for longer lasting color!



I have Penny Lane and since my skin is somewhat oily it didn't last long on me at all  I was so disappointed since I really loved the color. I wish there was some kind of solution I could find to make it work.


----------



## pquiles

bluejinx said:


> Aren't you BANNED????????


 

Funny.


----------



## Beenie

*bluejinx* is good at keeping me on track! 

Thanks *sweetart*! I'll see if that one works.


----------



## bluejinx

Beenie said:


> *bluejinx* is good at keeping me on track!
> 
> Thanks *sweetart*! I'll see if that one works.



Just don't ask me how my ban is going!!


----------



## Nieners

I ordered the blush and Illuminator in Orgasm, can't wait!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Calling Nars Experts:

I'm looking to find a powder version of my Smashbox Intrigue Creamy Cheek Color & Brush (from the Fall 2010 masquerade collection). It's described as a warm pink. I don't love the blending brush/process (brush feels kind of rough!), so I'm looking to Nars as a replacement.

I already own Orgasm, right now looking for something more in the pink range.

Any ideas for a dupe? Thanks!


----------



## keodi

I found out yesterday that NARS is discontinuing my favourite bronzing stick in Napa rui..sucks..the formula is wonderful!


----------



## pquiles

GingerSnap527 said:


> Calling Nars Experts:
> 
> I'm looking to find a powder version of my Smashbox Intrigue Creamy Cheek Color & Brush (from the Fall 2010 masquerade collection). It's described as a warm pink. I don't love the blending brush/process (brush feels kind of rough!), so I'm looking to Nars as a replacement.
> 
> I already own Orgasm, right now looking for something more in the pink range.
> 
> Any ideas for a dupe? Thanks!


 
Ginger, have you swatched Desire (shimmer) or Mata Hari (matte)?


----------



## GingerSnap527

pquiles said:


> Ginger, have you swatched Desire (shimmer) or Mata Hari (matte)?


 
Didn't even know where to start, so thanks for the tips! I'll hopefully go soon to play at Sephora.


----------



## pquiles

GingerSnap527 said:


> Didn't even know where to start, so thanks for the tips! I'll hopefully go soon to play at Sephora.


 

Not sure if you like cream blushes, but you swatch those too... I have been thinking of investing in one for the summer.  It's cheaper than buying a new bag!  Hee hee.


----------



## sweetart

GingerSnap527 said:


> Calling Nars Experts:
> 
> I'm looking to find a powder version of my Smashbox Intrigue Creamy Cheek Color & Brush (from the Fall 2010 masquerade collection). It's described as a warm pink. I don't love the blending brush/process (brush feels kind of rough!), so I'm looking to Nars as a replacement.
> 
> I already own Orgasm, right now looking for something more in the pink range.
> 
> Any ideas for a dupe? Thanks!



Have you tried nars amour? here's a comparison or it next to orgasm: http://heatheretteblogs.wordpress.com/2010/12/23/review-nars-amour-blush/


----------



## keodi

pquiles said:


> Ginger, have you swatched Desire (shimmer) or Mata Hari (matte)?


 
desire is matte..both colours are beautiful


----------



## keodi

pquiles said:


> Not sure if you like cream blushes, but you swatch those too... I have been thinking of investing in one for the summer. It's cheaper than buying a new bag! Hee hee.


 
nars catus flower is really pretty!


----------



## marlengr

I got my package from sephora today and I didn't like any of the duo eye shadows that I ordered (bellissima taiga and habanera) they look pretty but I didn't like them on I think I'm going to return them this weekend hopefully ill look a little better I don't want to scare anyone lol also the madly blush I'm not sure how its going to look on me and I can't really try it on I think I'm just going to get some of the single eye shadows and maybe another blush 
Which eye shadows would you guys suggest


----------



## sweetdelight

^ Marlengr, instead of returning it and the gorgeous product being thrown in the bin (such a waste) how about you sell it to a friend or online.


----------



## karester

So I know you can buy a pump on Nars' website, but as I am on a ban at the moment, I don't want to be tempted.  But does anyone know of another pump that fits the Sheer Glow?


----------



## marlengr

I know my friends wouldn't buy them and I've never sold anything online before. 
And as far as the pump thing I wish the foundation already came with one can you purchase it at the nars counter or online only


----------



## jellybebe

I just bought the Super Orgasm lip gloss, I love it! It's remarkably similar to my natural lip colour.


----------



## pquiles

marlengr said:


> I know my friends wouldn't buy them and I've never sold anything online before.
> And as far as the pump thing I wish the foundation already came with one can you purchase it at the nars counter or online only


 

Online


----------



## Mette

jellybebe said:


> I just bought the Super Orgasm lip gloss, I love it! It's remarkably similar to my natural lip colour.


I got Super Orgasm lip gloss a couple of weeks ago and I love it.  It's probably my current favourite lip gloss - a definite winner from NARS!


----------



## another day

I have found a perfect combo with red lipstick
I had an appointment yesterday at Sephora for  trying a new make up - i wanted to try a look with a red lipstick. I must say i have tried it couple of times myself but my attempts just failed I looked very vulgar. So this time wanted a professional help

The result was FANTASTIC!!!!! I have a very fair skin, green-blue eyes and dark blond hair. I think the secret was that she has accenturated lips and on eyes used only mascara no shadows, plus pencil for eyebrows

The lipstick was Chanel rouge coco 25 Vendome
Blush - NARS Torrid (it looks very dark in box but once applied it just highlights)
Foundation - Lancome Teint Miracle 010
Mascara - Lancome Hypnose black

Hope it can help someone


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Another fan of the Super Orgasm lipgloss.  I thought the glitter would be a lot more flashy & gaudy (like the blush), but I was pleasantly surprised at how fine and shimmery it is.


----------



## krazydaisy

i love the color of their lipglosses but hate the smell, if they made it fragrance free I would be all over them. but i had one and it was so bad i couldn't wear it anymore


----------



## gracekelly

I have been using the blush for years:  Orgasm, Deep Throat and Oasis.

Sat. I sat myself down at the NM counter during the beauty event and the Nars make-up artist was there. 

Purchased:  Laguna bronzer
Nouveau Monde lilac and khaki green)
Celebrate   crayon (lime)
Beautiful Liar lip color
Missbehave lip gloss 
Yachiyo brush

Love all of it, especially the brush.  I have a small face and it is perfect for me and just tapping it on the color brings up the right amount of product.  Laguna is a great color for a fair skinned person.

There was a sample of the Lid Base and I have used it the last 3 days and am so impressed with it.  The staying power of the lid color, without creasing, is amazing.


----------



## mcb100

is the yachiyo brush much different than using a regular MAC powder brush? I really wanna try it but it is quite expensive just for a brush.


----------



## gracekelly

mcb100 said:


> is the yachiyo brush much different than using a regular MAC powder brush? I really wanna try it but it is quite expensive just for a brush.




This brush is very soft against your skin.  The head is not too large and it picks up product easily.  Try one out at the store before purchasing.  The make-up artist was using it and it caught my attention and that is why I bought it.


----------



## pquiles

gracekelly said:


> I have been using the blush for years: Orgasm, Deep Throat and Oasis.
> 
> Sat. I sat myself down at the NM counter during the beauty event and the Nars make-up artist was there.
> 
> Purchased: Laguna bronzer
> Nouveau Monde lilac and khaki green)
> Celebrate crayon (lime)
> Beautiful Liar lip color
> Missbehave lip gloss
> Yachiyo brush
> 
> Love all of it, especially the brush. I have a small face and it is perfect for me and just tapping it on the color brings up the right amount of product. Laguna is a great color for a fair skinned person.
> 
> There was a sample of the Lid Base and I have used it the last 3 days and am so impressed with it. The staying power of the lid color, without creasing, is amazing.


 

What a wonderful haul.  I love my Yachiyo too.   And of course ditto on the lid primer as well.. it's a great product!


----------



## gracekelly

I had resisted the concept of a lid primer for years.  I was just tired of the one more product they try to sell you, but this really works and I am buying it!

I haven't been this pleased with a major make-up purchase in a long time!  I love this brand!


----------



## NoSnowHere

I picked up turkish delight today. I plan to use it with lipstick since it's so light.


----------



## mcb100

^I love their lip gloss colors (mainly Striptease, Turkish Delight, and Moon Fleet) but you really have to like pile them on if you don't want them to appear sheer, you know what I mean? Sometimes it takes me a few more coats of lip gloss so that it's so sheer you barely know it's there. But it's okay, because I love all their lip gloss colors, they're all gorgeous.


----------



## gracekelly

mcb100 said:


> ^I love their lip gloss colors (mainly Striptease, Turkish Delight, and Moon Fleet) but you really have to like pile them on if you don't want them to appear sheer, you know what I mean? Sometimes it takes me a few more coats of lip gloss so that it's so sheer you barely know it's there. But it's okay, because I love all their lip gloss colors, they're all gorgeous.



Try the gloss on top of pencil or lipstick.  More depth of color that way.


----------



## pond23

^ I love the Nars Yachiyo blush brush too! I prefer it over my other blush brushes because of its precise and light application. My blushes don't look overdone, and I can apply the blush exactly where I want to. I use it with my bronzing powders too for a nice and sheer application. You can build up the color to your desired intensity.


----------



## gracekelly

pond23 said:


> ^ I love the Nars Yachiyo blush brush too! I prefer it over my other blush brushes because of its precise and light application. My blushes don't look overdone, and I can apply the blush exactly where I want to. I use it with my bronzing powders too for a nice and sheer application. You can build up the color to your desired intensity.




TIA!  This is the first time I can say that about any brush ever.  You don't look like a circus clown when you are finished.


----------



## pquiles

gracekelly said:


> I had resisted the concept of a lid primer for years. I was just tired of the one more product they try to sell you, but this really works and I am buying it!
> 
> I haven't been this pleased with a major make-up purchase in a long time! I love this brand!


 

I know exactly how you feel.  I've never had a brand where I am pleased w/so much of the products.


----------



## marlengr

I just tried on my madly blush and I love it I didn't think it was going to show up on me I was really regretting it


----------



## gina1023

^ Madly is one of my all time favorite Nars blushes.  Madly, Sex Appeal and Luster are the ones I reach for the most...also possibly because when I depotted them I put all 3 in their own Unii palette too


----------



## bluejinx

Just purchased my first ever nars blush. The creme one in penny lane. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## nicci404

bluejinx said:


> Just purchased my first ever nars blush. The creme one in penny lane. Can't wait to try it out.



please tell me how it works for you...I have it but stopped using it even though I love the color...since my skin is somewhat oily, it doesn't last very long on me


----------



## bluejinx

nicci404 said:


> please tell me how it works for you...I have it but stopped using it even though I love the color...since my skin is somewhat oily, it doesn't last very long on me



I will! I also have an appointment on friday to get my makeup done. They are having a makeup artist come in on thurs, fri, sat to do makeovers. I'm not sure if there is an event or promo at the same time but I'm hoping so!


----------



## pond23

bluejinx said:


> Just purchased my first ever nars blush. The creme one in penny lane. Can't wait to try it out.


 
^ Great choice bluejinx! I have been wearing Penny Lane layered with MAC's Tickle Me Pink CCB on the apples of the cheek.


----------



## marlengr

gina1023 said:


> ^ Madly is one of my all time favorite Nars blushes.  Madly, Sex Appeal and Luster are the ones I reach for the most...also possibly because when I depotted them I put all 3 in their own Unii palette too


I want sex appeal but I think its too light for me I'm going tomorrow to see how it looks
How did you depot them?


----------



## pquiles

gina1023 said:


> ^ Madly is one of my all time favorite Nars blushes. Madly, Sex Appeal and Luster are the ones I reach for the most...also possibly because when I depotted them I put all 3 in their own Unii palette too


 
I'm very interested in how you depotted them... Was it difficult to do?


----------



## krazydaisy

i didn't know you can depot them, i would like to know how too pleaase show pictures


----------



## gre8dane

^ I'd like to know your method also *gina1023*!

I've been on youtube checking out the various methods of depotting the different brands since I'm going to depot all my MAC, NARS & Bobbi Brown.  Once you have access to the metal pan, it seems to be easy with alcohol or use the heat of a flat iron.


----------



## gracekelly

Just goes to show that the people working the brand make all the difference...yesterday went to local Bloomies to use up a credit by purchasing the lid primer.  Whilst there was trying lip pencils and glosses.  The SA was totally clueless and could care less and they were out of stock on the primer! No sale!  So unlike my experience last week at NM BH.


----------



## mcb100

Does anyone know a cream blush that I could layer underneath Sex Appeal so that Sex Appeal will show up on my skin? I guess I need to find a cream blush that pretty much matches the shade of the powder blush Sex Appeal. It's such a pretty color but it's way too sheer.


----------



## gina1023

I depotted using the heat method: flat iron, wax paper and a sharp but easy to manuever kitchen knife.  I put the flat iron on 450 degrees, laid a double layer (folded) of wax paper over the plates, placed my Nars blushes/eyeshadows over the wax paper, applied a bit of pressure and slowly moved them over the hot flat iron plates for 45-60 seconds each.  While the item was warm I worked my knife between the packaging and the actual pan (gently so as no to produce any cracks or hairline cracks in the product - I did get rather good at eyeballing what I thought the best spot to begin prying would be) and popped the pan out.  Lastly I'd label the pan and put it in the proper palette.  If cracking or the product began to break up, I did have some 90% Isopropyl Alcohol on hand to re-press the product before I put it in a palette.

Depotting does take some trial and error I think.  I started with some eyeshadows that if I goofed or they broke I wouldn't be horribly upset over.  It also takes time to do properly... and it IS messy.  I ended up depotting my Nars blushes, duo and single e/s, and my palettes.  I depotted all 50+ UD e/s and some Bobbi Brown e/s too.  I filled 9 Unii palettes and could probably pick a couple more up just so I have some room to move products around and for travel.  I did burn a couple of fingers and say a few uglies.  For the UD e/s, I watched a few videos on YouTube because you do have to dismantle the subway token to get to the actual plastic that holds the pan.  As far as the palettes go, I much prefer the Unii over the Z palette and others similar to it.  True the Uniis are a bit costly, but the construction and solidness is very much worth the money spent.  

marlengr- I'm super super pale (MAC doesn't go that pale), wear Siberia in SG and SM from Nars, Alabaster shade from Bobbi Brown Skin and Natural I forget the rest of the really long name.  Sex Appeal works wonderfully for me, but if you're anything above MAC NC/NW 20 I wouldn't recommend IMHO without some serious testing on your skin.  It's very light and given what I've read on MUA and from Temptalia's review on SA, not the greatest on any but the very fair.  I think Francoise Nars filled a huge hole in the blush range he produces with Sex Appeal as some shades pack far too much punch for us PPPs.


----------



## pupeluv

I've never thought about depotted any Nars stuff, Thanks for the info. I just depotted some Mac shadows tonight, first without heat...and I killed my Sable so I used the with heat method by using a candle and I found that to be easier for me. I may try the flat iron method next. My poor Sable I was going to take her chunks and chips and put it in a sample container, but now I may check out how to possibly to her back together with the Alcohol.


----------



## marlengr

I tried it today at sephora and it didn't show up on me at all I ended up getting sin its so pretty I'm going to order some of the palettes and try to depot my nars stuff let's see how it goes


----------



## gre8dane

gina1023 said:


> I depotted using the heat method: flat iron, wax paper and a sharp but easy to manuever kitchen knife. I put the flat iron on 450 degrees, laid a double layer (folded) of wax paper over the plates, placed my Nars blushes/eyeshadows over the wax paper, applied a bit of pressure and slowly moved them over the hot flat iron plates for 45-60 seconds each. While the item was warm I worked my knife between the packaging and the actual pan (gently so as no to produce any cracks or hairline cracks in the product - I did get rather good at eyeballing what I thought the best spot to begin prying would be) and popped the pan out. Lastly I'd label the pan and put it in the proper palette. If cracking or the product began to break up, I did have some 90% Isopropyl Alcohol on hand to re-press the product before I put it in a palette.


 
Thanks.  I depotted many items earlier today.  I used my candle warmer and pushed the pans up & out from the bottom.  I also popped out my MAC Wonder Woman quads to depot the shadows so I can use the WW cases elsewhere.  Cleaning the glue off was the hardest for me.  I got no cracks while depotting, but cracked a blush & shadow while cleaning the glue off.  I held them instead of placing them down to clean the glue, lesson learned!


----------



## keodi

gina1023 said:


> ^ Madly is one of my all time favorite Nars blushes. Madly, Sex Appeal and Luster are the ones I reach for the most...also possibly because when I depotted them I put all 3 in their own Unii palette too


 
I love Luster! absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## tanya t

L & T is having a Nars event in a few weeks and are giving out train cases among other things....does anyone have one? just curious...

I have been on a make up kick lately...mostly mac but made the appointment for free train case and other freebies....

I am a light skinned italian, long dirty blonde hair brown eyes....any recommendations????
Thanks!


----------



## pquiles

tanya t said:


> L & T is having a Nars event in a few weeks and are giving out train cases among other things....does anyone have one? just curious...
> 
> I have been on a make up kick lately...mostly mac but made the appointment for free train case and other freebies....
> 
> I am a light skinned italian, long dirty blonde hair brown eyes....any recommendations????
> Thanks!


 

Wish there was a L and T in my area.


----------



## pond23

pquiles said:


> Wish there was a L and T in my area.


 
^ Me too!


----------



## gina1023

pupeluv said:


> I've never thought about depotted any Nars stuff, Thanks for the info. I just depotted some Mac shadows tonight, first without heat...and I killed my Sable so I used the with heat method by using a candle and I found that to be easier for me. I may try the flat iron method next. My poor Sable I was going to take her chunks and chips and put it in a sample container, but now I may check out how to possibly to her back together with the Alcohol.


 
There's a ton of good videos on YouTube about how to repress broken e/s.  If you saved your Sable, I'd check them out!


----------



## nprotundo

What's an L and T?


----------



## pquiles

nprotundo said:


> What's an L and T?


 
Lord and Taylor's


----------



## girlygirl3

What are the dates of the NARS event at L&T?


----------



## krazydaisy

i didn't know L&T still existed, maybe there's not many stores left?


----------



## Beenie

tanya t said:


> L & T is having a Nars event in a few weeks and are giving out train cases among other things....does anyone have one? just curious...


 
Wow, JEALOUS. L&T closed here a few years back . Please post pics when you get the train case. For recs, I just tried a sample of NARS cleansing oil and I am for sure buying that. And I just started wearing Albatross and it is SUCH an awesome highlighter. All the blushes are excellent too. HAVE FUN!


----------



## tanya t

Beenie said:


> Wow, JEALOUS. L&T closed here a few years back . Please post pics when you get the train case. For recs, I just tried a sample of NARS cleansing oil and I am for sure buying that. And I just started wearing Albatross and it is SUCH an awesome highlighter. All the blushes are excellent too. HAVE FUN!



Thanks! Lord and Taylor Nars event is March 18th and 19th!


----------



## bluejinx

What do you have to buy to get the train case?


----------



## bluejinx

Beenie said:


> Wow, JEALOUS. L&T closed here a few years back . Please post pics when you get the train case. For recs, I just tried a sample of NARS cleansing oil and I am for sure buying that. And I just started wearing Albatross and it is SUCH an awesome highlighter. All the blushes are excellent too. HAVE FUN!



For all you who don't live near an l+t I just got off the phone with the nars counter at lord and taylors in nyc and he said the event is the 16th. With a 75.00 purchase you get the train case, and with a 100.00 presale purchase you get the traincase and a free albatross blush duo. 

Spoke to Marco - (212) 391-3344 he was super nice on the phone and said if I wanted he could hold the purchase till I got there on the 14th of april or he would figure out how to ship it to canada!!  When you press the button for cosmetics, nars is then #9


----------



## pond23

^ That sounds so tempting! I have a couple of items on my Nars wish list - Nana lip gloss, Albatross highlighter, Madere matte lipstick, New Lover gloss pencil, ...


----------



## Beenie

bluejinx said:


> For all you who don't live near an l+t I just got off the phone with the nars counter at lord and taylors in nyc and he said the event is the 16th. With a 75.00 purchase you get the train case, and with a 100.00 presale purchase you get the traincase and a free albatross blush duo.
> 
> Spoke to Marco - (212) 391-3344 he was super nice on the phone and said if I wanted he could hold the purchase till I got there on the 14th of april or he would figure out how to ship it to canada!! When you press the button for cosmetics, nars is then #9


 
You are not nice...


----------



## bluejinx

Beenie said:


> You are not nice...



I'm trying to talk myself out of ordering. I doeally want the albatross and its free with 100.00. But it means I have 100.00 less for shopping in nyc. And my budget is fast deteriorating. Only have 1100.00 now for the 2 weeks. I think I'll wait til friday and my free makeover at nars to decide. Don't think there is a promotion other than the free makeover. So see if I fall in love with any other items. I do want a few polishes. And a multiple...

Help! Talk me out of this!


----------



## pond23

bluejinx said:


> I'm trying to talk myself out of ordering. I doeally want the albatross and its free with 100.00. But it means I have 100.00 less for shopping in nyc. And my budget is fast deteriorating. Only have 1100.00 now for the 2 weeks. I think I'll wait til friday and my free makeover at nars to decide. Don't think there is a promotion other than the free makeover. So see if I fall in love with any other items. I do want a few polishes. And a multiple...
> 
> *Help! Talk me out of this*!


 
^ Shopping in NYC is an incredible unparalleled experience IMO! Resist temptation!


----------



## tanya t

bluejinx said:


> I'm trying to talk myself out of ordering. I doeally want the albatross and its free with 100.00. But it means I have 100.00 less for shopping in nyc. And my budget is fast deteriorating. Only have 1100.00 now for the 2 weeks. I think I'll wait til friday and my free makeover at nars to decide. Don't think there is a promotion other than the free makeover. So see if I fall in love with any other items. I do want a few polishes. And a multiple...
> 
> Help! Talk me out of this!



My L & T is also giving out a free gift, there is going to be people there doing hair and lots of desserts!!! I am excited!!! I have two little ones and never get to go to these events! Hubbie promised to get home from work early!!!


----------



## tanya t

Blujinx....enjoy your trip and free make over!!!


----------



## bluejinx

tanya t said:


> Blujinx....enjoy your trip and free make over!!!



Thanx!! I'm totally hoping I hate the makeover!! Lol! Will make the temptation less!!!


----------



## girlygirl3

bluejinx said:


> For all you who don't live near an l+t I just got off the phone with the nars counter at lord and taylors in nyc and he said the event is the 16th. With a 75.00 purchase you get the train case, and with a 100.00 presale purchase you get the traincase and a free albatross blush duo.
> 
> Spoke to Marco - (212) 391-3344 he was super nice on the phone and said if I wanted he could hold the purchase till I got there on the 14th of april or he would figure out how to ship it to canada!! When you press the button for cosmetics, nars is then #9


 
O my goodness, now I'll have to go!  Thanks, bluejinx!


----------



## bluejinx

^^ now if only I could get a comission I could guilt-less-ly (a new word in my world!!) buy it without all the debate!!!


----------



## pquiles

bluejinx said:


> ^^ now if only I could get a comission I could guilt-less-ly (a new word in my world!!) buy it without all the debate!!!


 
^^^ Too funny, including the new word-- guilt-less-ly---


----------



## sweetart

bluejinx said:


> For all you who don't live near an l+t I just got off the phone with the nars counter at lord and taylors in nyc and he said the event is the 16th. With a 75.00 purchase you get the train case, and with a 100.00 presale purchase you get the traincase and a free albatross blush duo.
> 
> Spoke to Marco - (212) 391-3344 he was super nice on the phone and said if I wanted he could hold the purchase till I got there on the 14th of april or he would figure out how to ship it to canada!!  When you press the button for cosmetics, nars is then #9



 i'm really curious about the traincase even though i dont need one. I hope someone can get a pic!


----------



## girlygirl3

sweetart said:


> i'm really curious about the traincase even though i dont need one. I hope someone can get a pic!


 
oh, i don't need one either!


----------



## bluejinx

girlygirl3 said:


> oh, i don't need one either!



Feel free to go call marco, spend 100.00 to get your free albatross duo and send me the train case!!!!

Muwhahaha!!!!! :lolots:


----------



## girlygirl3

bluejinx said:


> Feel free to go call marco, spend 100.00 to get your free albatross duo and send me the train case!!!!
> 
> Muwhahaha!!!!! :lolots:


 

Ok, spoke too soon!


----------



## apple.chic

bluejinx said:


> posted this on another thread, but ill post a picture here too! my new bento box



i am quite jealous of this. 
nice buy.


----------



## tanya t

girlygirl3 said:


> oh, i don't need one either!




I will be sure to post pics!!!!


----------



## apple.chic

has anyone tried any of the other illuminators?
i was waiting for sephora to get them, but i believe they are a NARS exclusie right now.


----------



## nicci404

apple.chic said:


> has anyone tried any of the other illuminators?
> i was waiting for sephora to get them, but i believe they are a NARS exclusie right now.


 
The Sephora I go to got them in a couple weeks ago. I got a sample of Copacabana and so far I really like it. I mix it w/my foundation and it gives me a nice glow. I also tried Orgasm but I didn't like it - I didn't even notice any color at all.


----------



## apple.chic

nicci404 said:


> The Sephora I go to got them in a couple weeks ago. I got a sample of Copacabana and so far I really like it. I mix it w/my foundation and it gives me a nice glow. I also tried Orgasm but I didn't like it - I didn't even notice any color at all.



the orgasm color is a pretty bad one. i can barely see the shimmer and the color is barely there also. i tried very hard to like it. 
lucky you! both sephoras im near hasnt gotten them yet.


----------



## gre8dane

nicci404 said:


> The Sephora I go to got them in a couple weeks ago. I got a sample of Copacabana and so far I really like it. I mix it w/my foundation and it gives me a nice glow. I also tried Orgasm but I didn't like it - I didn't even notice any color at all.


 
Good to hear about Copacabana.  I finally got acceptable results with the Orgasm Illuminator when I began using it with MAC #109.  Very happy with it now.


----------



## apple.chic

gre8dane said:


> Good to hear about Copacabana.  I finally got acceptable results with the Orgasm Illuminator when I began using it with MAC #109.  Very happy with it now.



where do you usually apply it?


----------



## bellapsyd

anyone try the velvet lip pencils?


----------



## bluejinx

bellapsyd said:


> anyone try the velvet lip pencils?



I think that's what I tried. A matte one in sex machine. It was fairly drying but it stayed on for 4+ hours!


----------



## LovesYSL

apple.chic said:


> has anyone tried any of the other illuminators?
> i was waiting for sephora to get them, but i believe they are a NARS exclusie right now.



I picked up Copacabana tonight at the Sephora near me. I am planning on mixing it with my foundation but someone gave me the good idea of putting it on my legs when it gets warmer out so that my legs have a sheen to them which I thought was smart. I've only tested it on the back of my hand but I love it and it appears a little goes a LONG way.


----------



## apple.chic

LovesYSL said:


> I picked up Copacabana tonight at the Sephora near me. I am planning on mixing it with my foundation but someone gave me the good idea of putting it on my legs when it gets warmer out so that my legs have a sheen to them which I thought was smart. I've only tested it on the back of my hand but I love it and it appears a little goes a LONG way.



that is actually a really good idea. thanks.


----------



## apple.chic

bellapsyd said:


> anyone try the velvet lip pencils?



i have the velvet lip gloss pencil in New Lover. i like it, but not enough to where i remember i have one.


----------



## gre8dane

apple.chic said:


> where do you usually apply it?


 
I apply it on the cheeks to highlight, as a cream blush base, to use as a blush & on my eyes.  I did not see much difference when mixed with my moisturizer & lotions, but I think I just need to add more.  

So far, I prefer the Illuminator since it is easy to build. I feel like I have to try harder with the Orgasm Multiple.  The Copacabana Multiple is very easy, but it seems the liquid Illuminator will be easier for me to play with.


----------



## LovesYSL

I have the Orgasm Illuminator and I typically tap it onto the apples of my cheeks with a foundation sponge. It's subtle and I use it when I don't want a heavy make up look. It catches the light really beautifully and it is much more sheer the Copacabana. I have the original Illuminator so I don't know if it's been reformulated to be more pigmented like the other new ones but that is just my experience.


----------



## kokolaroo

i love the multiple in copacabana and their pressed foundations are nice too. not a huge fan on their liners tho.


----------



## pquiles

kokolaroo said:


> i love the multiple in copacabana and their pressed foundations are nice too. not a huge fan on their liners tho.


 
Koko-- Welcome to tPF!
I have the Stylo e/l and I don't like it as it dried up on me very very quickly.  It was one of my 1st NARS purchases, wish I could take it back.


----------



## marlengr

I love my stylo I hope it doesn't dry out on me I've read so many bad reviews about it


----------



## bluejinx

So I just got back from my nars makeover and I ended up buying the sheer glow foundation AND sheer matte foundation. 


Question though. Sould they come with a pump of some sort? Its a tiny screw off cap and opening. How are you supposed to use it???


----------



## hyacinthus

bluejinx said:


> Question though. Sould they come with a pump of some sort? Its a tiny screw off cap and opening. How are you supposed to use it???



Nope, doesn't come with the pump. That can be purchased separately via the website and it makes a HUGE difference. I hated tipping the bottle to pour a bit on the back of my hand as I always ended up spilling more product than I needed.


----------



## bluejinx

hyacinthus said:


> Nope, doesn't come with the pump. That can be purchased separately via the website and it makes a HUGE difference. I hated tipping the bottle to pour a bit on the back of my hand as I always ended up spilling more product than I needed.



The pumps aren't available anywhere in canada! 

I absolutly LOVE LOVE LOVE the foundations but I know I won't use them without the pumps. Too frustrating. 

I'm serioously debating returning them. Can I get them at the nars boutique I wonder...  Does anyone know?


----------



## declaredbeauty

bluejinx said:


> So I just got back from my nars makeover and I ended up buying the sheer glow foundation AND sheer matte foundation.
> 
> 
> Question though. Sould they come with a pump of some sort? Its a tiny screw off cap and opening. How are you supposed to use it???



It doesn't come with a pump but it can be bought at the nars website.


----------



## hyacinthus

bluejinx said:


> I'm serioously debating returning them. Can I get them at the nars boutique I wonder...  Does anyone know?



Yes, you can! I asked when I stopped by a few weeks ago.


----------



## pquiles

marlengr said:


> I love my stylo I hope it doesn't dry out on me I've read so many bad reviews about it


 
I wanted to love it, gave it a fair chance too... 
I thought maybe I got a bad one but that's not the case.


----------



## bluejinx

hyacinthus said:


> Yes, you can! I asked when I stopped by a few weeks ago.



Oh yay! So I just have to wait 5 weeks. 

I'm very annoyed though. If you display and show a product with a pump, I think you should warn the customer it comes without one. To me its very misleading. And if I wasn't on my way to nyc I would not have bought them.


----------



## pquiles

bluejinx said:


> Oh yay! So I just have to wait 5 weeks.
> 
> I'm very annoyed though. If you display and show a product with a pump, I think you should warn the customer it comes without one. To me its very misleading. And if I wasn't on my way to nyc I would not have bought them.


 
I'm on my 2nd bottle and I wish I had a pump.   So I'll be ordering one for my 3rd to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## pquiles

bluejinx said:


> Oh yay! So I just have to wait 5 weeks.
> 
> I'm very annoyed though. If you display and show a product with a pump, I think you should warn the customer it comes without one. To me its very misleading. And if I wasn't on my way to nyc I would not have bought them.


 
Just had a thought-- Can you order the pump and have it delivered to where you're staying in NYC?


----------



## bluejinx

I actually have an american address where I live in canada too. (Live half an hour drive from the border, and 45 minutes from an american town). The issue seems to be most places won't ship to an american address with a canadian credit card. No idea why. But as long as I can buy two pumps on bleecker street I'm good. 




pquiles said:


> Just had a thought-- Can you order the pump and have it delivered to where you're staying in NYC?


----------



## Bethc

I'm going to head down to the store today, I haven't been yet.  I'll let you know what I get!


----------



## Bethc

I'm back... It's a nice store, but aside from the exclusive lipstick, there wasn't anything else special.  There were only 2 people working when i was there and there were enough people that I couldn't ask any questions.  Now, I know I was there on a Sunday, so maybe that's it...  Otherwise, I get better service at Saks, but that's just my opinion.

I didn't expect to love the l/s, because I'm fair and it looked pretty dark, but I love it!!  I may need to go back at some point and get a 2nd!!


----------



## hyacinthus

Bethc said:


> I'm back... It's a nice store, but aside from the exclusive lipstick, there wasn't anything else special.  There were only 2 people working when i was there and there were enough people that I couldn't ask any questions.  Now, I know I was there on a Sunday, so maybe that's it...  Otherwise, I get better service at Saks, but that's just my opinion.
> 
> I didn't expect to love the l/s, because I'm fair and it looked pretty dark, but I love it!!  I may need to go back at some point and get a 2nd!!



My second visit was on a Sunday, and the scene was exactly as you described. I've stopped by as soon as the store opened on Saturday--twice now, I think--and it was much better in terms of service...the manager helped me out and answered all of my questions.

And I love 413 Bleecker! I picked up a back-up and seriously am considering a third. It's gorgeous.


----------



## pquiles

Bethc said:


> I'm back... It's a nice store, but aside from the exclusive lipstick, there wasn't anything else special. There were only 2 people working when i was there and there were enough people that I couldn't ask any questions. Now, I know I was there on a Sunday, so maybe that's it... Otherwise, I get better service at Saks, but that's just my opinion.
> 
> I didn't expect to love the l/s, because I'm fair and it looked pretty dark, but I love it!! I may need to go back at some point and get a 2nd!!


 
Sounds like my visit to MAC stores.


----------



## tanya t

silly question....as many of you read I am going to L&T on fri for a nars event...the regional guy is doing my make up....do I go with a clean face or do I show up like i am shopping so they can get a feel for how I normally wear make up(which is very minimal)?
thanks!


----------



## Iluvbags

Any NARS codes out right now?  I went back about 4 pages and didnt see any

thanks ladies


----------



## girlygirl3

tanya t said:


> silly question....as many of you read I am going to L&T on fri for a nars event...the regional guy is doing my make up....do I go with a clean face or do I show up like i am shopping so they can get a feel for how I normally wear make up(which is very minimal)?
> thanks!


 
not silly!
my one experience at a nars counter was when I decided to go and try an e/s duo for the first time.  I already had makeup on for work, which wasn't much, but it didn't matter.  the ma sat me down and prepped my face by taking off all my make up!  she wanted to use not just make up but also skincare products, which are nice, but I didn't purchase at the time.  She did a really nice job at the end and i did end up with the e/s duo (brumes), lip pencil and lip gloss!


----------



## tanya t

girlygirl3 said:


> not silly!
> my one experience at a nars counter was when I decided to go and try an e/s duo for the first time.  I already had makeup on for work, which wasn't much, but it didn't matter.  the ma sat me down and prepped my face by taking off all my make up!  she wanted to use not just make up but also skincare products, which are nice, but I didn't purchase at the time.  She did a really nice job at the end and i did end up with the e/s duo (brumes), lip pencil and lip gloss!



Great! I feel more comfortable going with a little make up on! Thanks!


----------



## girlygirl3

tanya t said:


> Great! I feel more comfortable going with a little make up on! Thanks!


 
have fun!  i'm not sure i'll be able to make it to L&T as I don't work in the area.


----------



## sweetart

can someone post pics of the traincase  from L&T if they get it tomo?


----------



## tanya t

sweetart said:


> can someone post pics of the traincase  from L&T if they get it tomo?



I definitely will!!!!!


----------



## tanya t

girlygirl3 said:


> have fun!  i'm not sure i'll be able to make it to L&T as I don't work in the area.



U should try..... Supposedly there are a ton of giveaways!!!! This is my first event so i am excited.....it's the little things.....


----------



## J`adore LV

question for y'all who own/use the Velvet Matte Lip Pencil.....do you find that when you sharpen it, the lip pencil breaks on you?  I was at Sephora yesterday, and I really like the Bettina color, and I am debating whether or not to buy it.  Thanks!


----------



## hyacinthus

I called Lord & Taylor and reserved a few items so that I could get the traincase. I rushed downtown after work to pick everything up. The case isn't by NARS (I was under the impression that it was) but I'm glad I got it anyway. The Albatross/Torrid duo was a pretty sweet deal though!


----------



## bluejinx

hyacinthus said:


> I called Lord & Taylor and reserved a few items so that I could get the traincase. I rushed downtown after work to pick everything up. The case isn't by NARS (I was under the impression that it was) but I'm glad I got it anyway. The Albatross/Torrid duo was a pretty sweet deal though!



oh? who makes the traincase? where is it from?


----------



## bluejinx

so i was walking through the makeup dept last night when i complimented a sales associate on her eyeshadow. she offered to do it to me and i said not to bother cause no way id ever be able to recreate it. im terrible at makeup and thats why im always so borring. she insisted and made me do one eye as she did the other step by step. Best sales associate i have ever dealt wtih bar none! I even called this morning to speak to her manager and tell her how amazing she was. im actually fairly confidant i can recreate the look! if only she didnt use over 140.00 worth of eyeshadow to do it! 
so now i NEED the nars duo in Méditerranée, the single in goldfinger and the lancome single in makeover and a dior qint! GRRR!!! at least the dior quint i have comprable colours too. 
will have to wait until im in nyc


----------



## hyacinthus

bluejinx said:


> oh? who makes the traincase? where is it from?



The tag says "Urban Attitudes". It's not a hard case and the exterior is imprinted with roses.


----------



## bluejinx

hyacinthus said:


> The tag says "Urban Attitudes". It's not a hard case and the exterior is imprinted with roses.



oh! totally not for me then. I feel slightly better! i decided to be good and not order, then spent 120.00 here on nars foundation! but i returned the sheer matte foundation. 

thank you!


----------



## gre8dane

J`adore LV said:


> question for y'all who own/use the Velvet Matte Lip Pencil.....do you find that when you sharpen it, the lip pencil breaks on you? I was at Sephora yesterday, and I really like the Bettina color, and I am debating whether or not to buy it. Thanks!


 
I have Bettina & LOVE it.  The first time I sharpened it, I sharpened it too pointy and the tip broke off.  Now I make sure I don't sharpen it to much.


----------



## pquiles

bluejinx said:


> so i was walking through the makeup dept last night when i complimented a sales associate on her eyeshadow. she offered to do it to me and i said not to bother cause no way id ever be able to recreate it. im terrible at makeup and thats why im always so borring. she insisted and made me do one eye as she did the other step by step. Best sales associate i have ever dealt wtih bar none! I even called this morning to speak to her manager and tell her how amazing she was. im actually fairly confidant i can recreate the look! if only she didnt use over 140.00 worth of eyeshadow to do it!
> so now i NEED the nars duo in Méditerranée, the single in goldfinger and the lancome single in makeover and a dior qint! GRRR!!! at least the dior quint i have comprable colours too.
> will have to wait until im in nyc


 
I've got Mediterranee and goldfinger too.  I haven't worn them lately though...


----------



## bluejinx

If you had told me I'd be buying orange eyeshadow a week ago I would have kindly pointed the way to an asylum. I hate orange and pink! But the combo was stunning and so gorgeous even on me!!! So I guess I'm buying both nars. But 23.00 and 33.00 in the states and 30 and 40 here. And I hit vib yesterday so I'll have a 10% off as well. So they must be mine. I'm terrified of how much I'm going to buy!!



pquiles said:


> I've got Mediterranee and goldfinger too.  I haven't worn them lately though...


----------



## pquiles

bluejinx said:


> If you had told me I'd be buying orange eyeshadow a week ago I would have kindly pointed the way to an asylum. I hate orange and pink! But the combo was stunning and so gorgeous even on me!!! So I guess I'm buying both nars. But 23.00 and 33.00 in the states and 30 and 40 here. And I hit vib yesterday so I'll have a 10% off as well. So they must be mine. I'm terrified of how much I'm going to buy!!


 
Make a list and stick to it to curb your spending.  I went crazy when I started buying NARS.  Got shadows I hardly wear as I can't wear the colors in uniform.

Another duo that's similar to Mediterranee is Scorching Sun.  That duo may be more wearable depending on your skin tone.


----------



## bluejinx

My problem is my list!! Its the list that scares me.  




pquiles said:


> Make a list and stick to it to curb your spending.  I went crazy when I started buying NARS.  Got shadows I hardly wear as I can't wear the colors in uniform.
> 
> Another duo that's similar to Mediterranee is Scorching Sun.  That duo may be more wearable depending on your skin tone.


----------



## pquiles

bluejinx said:


> My problem is my list!! Its the list that scares me.


 
 You're too funny..


----------



## tanya t

hyacinthus said:


> The tag says "Urban Attitudes". It's not a hard case and the exterior is imprinted with roses.



So u recieved a soft train case and a blush? Anything else???? Can u post pic of case? Did they do your hair and serve desserts? My rep keeps talking this event up!!! She just called to confirm an hour ago.....

In all honesty, i am just excited to be without little ones for a few hours


----------



## hyacinthus

tanya t said:


> So u recieved a soft train case and a blush? Anything else???? Can u post pic of case? Did they do your hair and serve desserts? My rep keeps talking this event up!!! She just called to confirm an hour ago.....
> 
> In all honesty, i am just excited to be without little ones for a few hours



I was in a bit of a hurry so I didn't stick around for any of the perks. I did see someone getting a hand massage and facial (?). There were numerous SAs walking around with trays of what I assumed to be champagne.

Here are some quick pics of the traincase.











This is yesterday's haul, including the highlighter and blush duo. I actually restrained myself and didn't pick up much. My SA threw in a few samples of primer and such.


----------



## tanya t

hyacinthus said:


> i was in a bit of a hurry so i didn't stick around for any of the perks. I did see someone getting a hand massage and facial (?). There were numerous sas walking around with trays of what i assumed to be champagne.
> 
> Here are some quick pics of the traincase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is yesterday's haul, including the highlighter and blush duo. I actually restrained myself and didn't pick up much. My sa threw in a few samples of primer and such.




thanks for posting!!! The case is pretty....not what i imagined when they said train case...but very pretty! Congrats....great haul!


----------



## pquiles

tanya t said:


> thanks for posting!!! The case is pretty....not what i imagined when they said train case...but very pretty! Congrats....great haul!


 
I wasn't expecting that either, I think it's quite lovely.  

Hyacinth--- What a great haul.


----------



## girlygirl3

hyacinthus said:


> I was in a bit of a hurry so I didn't stick around for any of the perks. I did see someone getting a hand massage and facial (?). There were numerous SAs walking around with trays of what I assumed to be champagne.
> 
> Here are some quick pics of the traincase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is yesterday's haul, including the highlighter and blush duo. I actually restrained myself and didn't pick up much. My SA threw in a few samples of primer and such.


 
Nice photos!
I was also a bit disappointed that it's not a NARS case, but it is still a nice case.  I'll definitely use it to store skincare and body products.

I picked up the aqua gel hydrator and angelika lipgloss.  Another gwp is the albatross highlighter/torrid blush duo.  I think this is with the $100 purchase.  Nice!


----------



## hyacinthus

tanya t said:


> thanks for posting!!! The case is pretty....not what i imagined when they said train case...but very pretty! Congrats....great haul!



You're welcome! I actually like the case a lot! I just don't know what I'll use it for. 



pquiles said:


> I wasn't expecting that either, I think it's quite lovely.
> 
> Hyacinth--- What a great haul.



Thank you. 



girlygirl3 said:


> Nice photos!
> Another gwp is the albatross highlighter/torrid blush duo.  I think this is with the $100 purchase.  Nice!



Yup, that's the bonus for spending $100. I purchased Rated R just so I could tip my total over the edge and get the duo.


----------



## pquiles

Purchased Velvet Gloss lip pencil in Baroque and Angelika and Scandal lip glosses.  Although I loved the colorTook by the gloss pencil.  I this hot TX weather I know it will suffer the same fate as my l/s in the pocket of my ACUs--- melt into a hot mess and break.   Tried to wear Angelika out but when I went to kiss my baby was asked... "Why are your lips stringy"?  Turns out the consistency is such that each time my lips touched, to color pulled away in an unattractive unsexy fashion.  Well, wasn't going out like that, so I tried the Scandal.  It was too sheer on my lips.  On my hands it looked so pigmented, but on my lips.. not blown away.
Will most likely take these all back to the store tomorrow.


----------



## nicci404

has anyone purchased the tinted moisturizer? I heard it was supposed to come out last month...


----------



## karester

It's been pushed back to next year, per their Facebook page.


----------



## friday13bride

I received a totally different train case....black patent leather with silver hardware with hot pink interior. I also received a set of brushes and a compact. Anyone else get this?? I did not get the blush highlighter duo but Im OK with that..I don't think the color would have worked on me.
I also just want to say that Gabriel from the Freehold L&T Nars counter is amazing!! I always buy my makeup from him.. He even walked me out of L&T over to get my eyebrows threaded bc He wanted to tell the girl exactly how to do them!! I love Gabe..great makeup artist!


----------



## pquiles

friday13bride said:


> I received a totally different train case....black patent leather with silver hardware with hot pink interior. I also received a set of brushes and a compact. Anyone else get this?? I did not get the blush highlighter duo but Im OK with that..I don't think the color would have worked on me.
> I also just want to say that Gabriel from the Freehold L&T Nars counter is amazing!! I always buy my makeup from him.. He even walked me out of L&T over to get my eyebrows threaded bc He wanted to tell the girl exactly how to do them!! I love Gabe..great makeup artist!


 

Why oh Why do I have to live out here in da Boonies?  I would have jumped at the opportunity to go to a L&T NARS event.


----------



## pquiles

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Just picked up Angelika Lip gloss. I love her!


 

I picked her up, but not loving the consistency when I applied to get the color I liked.


----------



## gracekelly

Just read the insert for the lid base.  It suggested using this product if you use any powder color on your brows to fill in the bare spots.  I do, so I am going to try it.  Interesting idea.  I am so impressed at how well the base works and the staying power for eye shadow.  Whatever I put on at 8am is still there in place at 11pm! Wow!


----------



## tanya t

friday13bride said:


> I received a totally different train case....black patent leather with silver hardware with hot pink interior. I also received a set of brushes and a compact. Anyone else get this?? I did not get the blush highlighter duo but Im OK with that..I don't think the color would have worked on me.
> I also just want to say that Gabriel from the Freehold L&T Nars counter is amazing!! I always buy my makeup from him.. He even walked me out of L&T over to get my eyebrows threaded bc He wanted to tell the girl exactly how to do them!! I love Gabe..great makeup artist!




HEY....I WAS AT FREEHOLD YESTERDAY FOR THE EVENT!!! Did you buy a lot??? I noticed a prom girl with her mom in front of me....they purchased a ton of stuff and got the black case...

I purchased:
hydrating Toner
Deavville Sheer Glow Foundation
and Zen bronzer
I also purchased the blush brush....which is going back because I cant wrap my mind around paying 38.00 for a tiny brush
and I wanted mud mask but they were all out....I got the rose train case and the dual blush...which I will probably never use....


----------



## tanya t

question...does anyone use the mud mask? just curious...it seems to get mixed reviews...thanks!


----------



## pquiles

gracekelly said:


> Just read the insert for the lid base. It suggested using this product if you use any powder color on your brows to fill in the bare spots. I do, so I am going to try it. Interesting idea. I am so impressed at how well the base works and the staying power for eye shadow. Whatever I put on at 8am is still there in place at 11pm! Wow!


 

I use it the same way too.  My brows stay in place all day.


----------



## friday13bride

tanya t said:


> HEY....I WAS AT FREEHOLD YESTERDAY FOR THE EVENT!!! Did you buy a lot??? I noticed a prom girl with her mom in front of me....they purchased a ton of stuff and got the black case...
> 
> I purchased:
> hydrating Toner
> Deavville Sheer Glow Foundation
> and Zen bronzer
> I also purchased the blush brush....which is going back because I cant wrap my mind around paying 38.00 for a tiny brush
> and I wanted mud mask but they were all out....I got the rose train case and the dual blush...which I will probably never use....



T...Its Stephanie 
I spent just over $100...I brought my nars  I already had and Gabe showed me how to use it... better. He even let me exchange a bronzer I had well over 3 months for a different color.
I bought:
toner
gloss
blush
bronzer-exchangeed for different color but put $$ towards the $100
I wasn't overly impressed by the event especially after how it was talked up but it's always fun to have your makeup done by a pro!


----------



## tanya t

Event was definitely hyped up, but is was fun....


----------



## tanya t

Any reviews on the mud mask????


----------



## girlygirl3

friday13bride said:


> I received a totally different train case....black patent leather with silver hardware with hot pink interior. I also received a set of brushes and a compact. Anyone else get this?? I did not get the blush highlighter duo but Im OK with that..I don't think the color would have worked on me.
> I also just want to say that Gabriel from the Freehold L&T Nars counter is amazing!! I always buy my makeup from him.. He even walked me out of L&T over to get my eyebrows threaded bc He wanted to tell the girl exactly how to do them!! I love Gabe..great makeup artist!


 
Could you post a pic of the black case, please?  I think I was expecting a black one too, but got the rose.


----------



## girlygirl3

tanya t said:


> Event was definitely hyped up, but is was fun....


 
Did you get anything or try anything?


----------



## tanya t

tanya t said:


> HEY....I WAS AT FREEHOLD YESTERDAY FOR THE EVENT!!! Did you buy a lot??? I noticed a prom girl with her mom in front of me....they purchased a ton of stuff and got the black case...
> 
> I purchased:
> hydrating Toner
> Deavville Sheer Glow Foundation
> and Zen bronzer
> I also purchased the blush brush....which is going back because I cant wrap my mind around paying 38.00 for a tiny brush
> and I wanted mud mask but they were all out....I got the rose train case and the dual blush...which I will probably never use....



Girlygirl3.... I purchased the stuff above.....


----------



## tanya t

girlygirl3 said:


> Did you get anything or try anything?



I had the regional trainer do my make up....he is so nice....super hot.....but very conservative.....i was hoping to see something different...but i did tell him i am a sahm and that normally i do not wear a lot of make up, so he probably just fed off of that.....


----------



## gracekelly

tanya t said:


> I had the regional trainer do my make up....he is so nice....super hot.....but very conservative.....i was hoping to see something different...but i did tell him i am a sahm and that normally i do not wear a lot of make up, so he probably just fed off of that.....


 

I had my make-up done by a Nars artist at the NM Beauty Event the end of Feb and I thought she was wonderful and did not try to oversell or do anything strange.  I think this was the one and only time that I left a store and didn't scare myself when I looked in my mirror at home later in the day.  I can't blame it on her being too conservative as I was wearing lilac eyeshadow and lime green pencil under my eye   Last time I had make-up done like this was at the YSL counter at Bloomies and I was going to big party.  I got home and was semi-horrified.


----------



## tanya t

gracekelly said:


> I had my make-up done by a Nars artist at the NM Beauty Event the end of Feb and I thought she was wonderful and did not try to oversell or do anything strange.  I think this was the one and only time that I left a store and didn't scare myself when I looked in my mirror at home later in the day.  I can't blame it on her being too conservative as I was wearing lilac eyeshadow and lime green pencil under my eye   Last time I had make-up done like this was at the YSL counter at Bloomies and I was going to big party.  I got home and was semi-horrified.



LOL....MAYBE I WAS JUST HOPING TO LOOK IN THE MIRROR AND SEE A BLONDE KIM KARDASHIAN STARING BACK AT ME....


----------



## friday13bride

girlygirl3 said:


> Could you post a pic of the black case, please?  I think I was expecting a black one too, but got the rose.



will post a pic when I get a chance. IMO inside is more like a jewelry box then a train case for makeup. I already gave it to my 4 yr old daughter..who is over the moon happy with it. I think the rose one  was a better makeup case.


----------



## tatianna904

LordandTaylor.com has the black train case as a gift with any beauty or fragrance purchase over $75. Also, a mini Copacabana Illuminator with any Nars purchase.


----------



## girlygirl3

*tanya t *- thanks, i did see your post earlier, sorry!  how do you like the hydrating toner?  you can still go back and try on more wilder colors!

*friday13bride *and *tatianna904 *- if the case is the one on lordandtaylor.com, then it's ok, your daughter can continue to enjoy it!  thanks for posting, tatianna!


----------



## gracekelly

tanya t said:


> LOL....MAYBE I WAS JUST HOPING TO LOOK IN THE MIRROR AND SEE A BLONDE KIM KARDASHIAN STARING BACK AT ME....



Looking at your children, and I would say you are much better looking than KK!


----------



## hyacinthus

If you wanted to get your hands on the boutique-exclusive 413 Bleecker Pure Matte lipstick, it's available on the NARS website now!


----------



## tanya t

gracekelly said:


> Looking at your children, and I would say you are much better looking than KK!



U r a sweetie! Thanks!


----------



## tanya t

girlygirl3 said:


> *tanya t *- thanks, i did see your post earlier, sorry!  how do you like the hydrating toner?  you can still go back and try on more wilder colors!
> 
> *friday13bride *and *tatianna904 *- if the case is the one on lordandtaylor.com, then it's ok, your daughter can continue to enjoy it!  thanks for posting, tatianna!



Love the toner! I am going to go back for mud mask once they get more in.....


----------



## pquiles

Ok... I've been a bad, bad girl  this week.  I purchased the following:
- The Jungle Red set - l/s, l/p and nail polish
- Strawberry Fields l/g
- Desire blush
- Mud Mask


----------



## hyacinthus

pquiles said:


> Ok... I've been a bad, bad girl  this week.  I purchased the following:
> - The Jungle Red set - l/s, l/p and nail polish
> - Strawberry Fields l/g
> - Desire blush
> - Mud Mask



Nice! I love Strawberry Fields...one of the best glosses in the NARS line-up.


----------



## pquiles

hyacinthus said:


> Nice! I love Strawberry Fields...one of the best glosses in the NARS line-up.


 

^^^It was love at 1st app!!  I am going to buy back-ups of this baby.


----------



## gina1023

I seriously need to consider staging my own intervention...  This week's Nars new buys: Midsummer Dream set, e/s in Voyage and Fez, Mustique Multiple, Adelita nail polish (one came in the Midsummer set but I let my 17 yo niece have it because she fell in love with it) a backup of Luster blush because I hit pan on mine last week and a back up of Smudgeproof e/s base because I don't want to be without it. 

Random question, did anyone receive a gift from the Nars website around Christmas this last year?  I did but I don't know anyone else that rec'd one.  They sent a Wild at Heart palette and a nice handwritten thank you note; I was rather shocked upon opening the package.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I bought the Damage lipstick yesterday at his Bleecker St new boutique... nice..


----------



## sweetart

gina1023 said:


> I seriously need to consider staging my own intervention...  This week's Nars new buys: Midsummer Dream set, e/s in Voyage and Fez, Mustique Multiple, Adelita nail polish (one came in the Midsummer set but I let my 17 yo niece have it because she fell in love with it) a backup of Luster blush because I hit pan on mine last week and a back up of Smudgeproof e/s base because I don't want to be without it.
> 
> Random question, did anyone receive a gift from the Nars website around Christmas this last year?  I did but I don't know anyone else that rec'd one.  They sent a Wild at Heart palette and a nice handwritten thank you note; I was rather shocked upon opening the package.



I rec'd one too (everlasting love palette)



pquiles said:


> Ok... I've been a bad, bad girl  this week.  I purchased the following:
> - The Jungle Red set - l/s, l/p and nail polish
> - Strawberry Fields l/g
> - Desire blush
> - Mud Mask



how do you like the mud mask?


----------



## tanya t

sweetart said:


> I rec'd one too (everlasting love palette)
> 
> 
> 
> how do you like the mud mask?



i would love to know too....


----------



## Iluvbags

pquiles said:


> Ok... I've been a bad, bad girl  this week. I purchased the following:
> - The Jungle Red set - l/s, l/p and nail polish
> - Strawberry Fields l/g
> - Desire blush
> - Mud Mask


 
oH WOW! I thought Strawberry Fields was discontinued.  I have this color too


----------



## pquiles

sweetart said:


> how do you like the mud mask?


 
Only used it once so far and I like it.  It's not drying where I feel like my face is going to crack and I found it easy to apply.  It seems to be a hit at my PX b/c there was only 1 more left after my purchase.


----------



## pquiles

tanya t said:


> i would love to know too....


 
I like it Tanya.



Iluvbags said:


> oH WOW! I thought Strawberry Fields was discontinued. I have this color too


 
It is discontinued.  I lucked out and got the last one at Lord and Taylor I guess b/c I tried to order 2 and wasn't able to.


----------



## pquiles

Thinking about getting the Angelika set w/ the l/g, multiple and n/p and an illuminator (not sure which one).  Do any of you WOC NARS lovers own these items?


----------



## bluejinx

Just received the nars kabuki artisan Yachiyo Brush (it matches the lip one that came in my bento box! And its AMAZING!!!


----------



## hyacinthus

bluejinx said:


> Just received the nars kabuki artisan Yachiyo Brush (it matches the lip one that came in my bento box! And its AMAZING!!!



It so is.  The Yachiyo brush always deposits just the right amount of blush, which makes it a godsend for someone as heavy-handed as I am.


----------



## ShkBass

bluejinx said:


> Just received the nars kabuki artisan Yachiyo Brush (it matches the lip one that came in my bento box! And its AMAZING!!!



Where can one get this brush?
Is it for sale online or at certain stores?


----------



## nprotundo

bluejinx said:


> Just received the nars kabuki artisan Yachiyo Brush (it matches the lip one that came in my bento box! And its AMAZING!!!



I ordered it two days ago and I am on pins and needles waiting for it to come! I am so excited. I searched and searched for youtube videos on it and not one single person had a bad thing to say about it so I went and bought it. I bought mine on beauty.com because I had like 6 bucks on drugstore.com dollars and it came out to $44!


----------



## nprotundo

ShkBass said:


> Where can one get this brush?
> Is it for sale online or at certain stores?



You can buy it on the NARS website or at beauty.com. Just do a google search for it and you can find all the places that have it. Those are the only places that i know of online that have it (and are reputable, lol).


----------



## bluejinx

We have one non sephora nars counter in our city and they sell it there. I would assume all nars counters have it?

Also the matching wrapped lip brush from the bento box is now the ONLY way I put on ANY lipstick. And until now I hated lip brushes!!



ShkBass said:


> Where can one get this brush?
> Is it for sale online or at certain stores?


----------



## pond23

ShkBass said:


> Where can one get this brush?
> Is it for sale online or at certain stores?


 
^ I bought my Yachiyo brush from Beauty.com when they had a promotion going on. I highly recommend this brush! I use it almost every day.


----------



## pquiles

pond23 said:


> ^ I bought my Yachiyo brush from Beauty.com when they had a promotion going on. I highly recommend this brush! I use it almost every day.


 

I really love mine too... makes applying blush a breeze.


----------



## ShkBass

I guess I should have rephrased that.
Where in Europe can I buy this brush lol my bad!


----------



## hyacinthus

ShkBass said:


> I guess I should have rephrased that.
> Where in Europe can I buy this brush lol my bad!



I don't know about counters/stores or the like, but it is available on all versions of the NARS site...look under 'Kabuki Artisan Brushes' and it's there.


----------



## bluejinx

And if there are nars counters I'm sure its there!! I go by the logic if its here where I live (a hole that gets a fraction of things) its everywhere.


----------



## LVjudy

has anyone bought the pump for sheer glow @ the counter? i bought mine from drugstore.com & it didnt come w/ one.  i was under the impression that you could buy one online or at a counter but i stopped by neimans over the wknd & was told they dont sell the pumps.  was wondering if i should break down & order it online or try another counter.


----------



## sweetart

LVjudy said:


> has anyone bought the pump for sheer glow @ the counter? i bought mine from drugstore.com & it didnt come w/ one.  i was under the impression that you could buy one online or at a counter but i stopped by neimans over the wknd & was told they dont sell the pumps.  was wondering if i should break down & order it online or try another counter.



i thought it was only available on-line? It really should just come with a pump!


----------



## pond23

I had to buy the pump online from the Nars website for my Sheer Glow. I couldn't find it at any counters.


----------



## bluejinx

I called the nars boutique and they have it in stock for any new yorkers.


----------



## keodi

pquiles said:


> I really love mine too... makes applying blush a breeze.


 
I need to invest in one. I tried Hakuhoudo's yachio brush and hated it!


----------



## bluejinx

keodi said:


> I need to invest in one. I tried Hakuhoudo's yachio brush and hated it!



That's really odd. I have a powder/finishing brush, a  blush brush and a highlighter by them as well as 10 eye brushes (all from the basic set with the black handles) and the 7 piece mini travel. Not a single dud in the bunch. I love everyone!


----------



## pquiles

keodi said:


> I need to invest in one. I tried Hakuhoudo's yachio brush and hated it!


 
I think you'll love it Keodi.


----------



## Beriloffun

I just got Nars' laguna, and have been using it as a contour and then blending it in with orgasm on the apples of my cheeks and I am SO happy with it!


----------



## Fran0421

I love NARS! The eyeshadows are so pretty, I have cyprus it's gorgeous and lipgloss too - love my chihuaha one! I was wondering if any of you ladies could help me out. Would you recommend any of the NARS brushes (especially for eye looks)? Your help would be wonderful.


----------



## LVjudy

sweetart said:


> i thought it was only available on-line? It really should just come with a pump!



thanks for the info! i guess i'll just break down & order online.  i know i wont be able to resist and overspend...


----------



## penelope tree

I have night flight eyeshadow. haven't tried it yet though, anyone else have it?


----------



## pquiles

penelope tree said:


> I have night flight eyeshadow. haven't tried it yet though, anyone else have it?


 
I got it b/c it was a color in the 9947 palette.  I like it.


----------



## pquiles

Fran0421 said:


> I love NARS! The eyeshadows are so pretty, I have cyprus it's gorgeous and lipgloss too - love my chihuaha one! I was wondering if any of you ladies could help me out. Would you recommend any of the NARS brushes (especially for eye looks)? Your help would be wonderful.


 
I have a few... You may wish to try the eye shader, angled contour, sm/lg contour and smugder to start.


----------



## ellacoach

LVjudy said:


> has anyone bought the pump for sheer glow @ the counter? i bought mine from drugstore.com & it didnt come w/ one. i was under the impression that you could buy one online or at a counter but i stopped by neimans over the wknd & was told they dont sell the pumps. was wondering if i should break down & order it online or try another counter.


  I had to buy the pump for my bottle of sheer glow directly from nars.com.


----------



## LovesYSL

Is laguna a true brown bronzer? Everything I try seems to have hints of orange and keep reading rave reviews of laguna, but I don't want it if it's orangey.


----------



## Aylilith

^ I have the same problem with bronzers. I have laguna and it's a true brown on me. I've also tried Benefit Hoola, which is also a true brown, but found it too dark.


----------



## penelope tree

*LovesYSL* I love that pic of Ashley. I had the poster of it up when I was at uni. she looked great around that time, and the rest of the spread was amazing too.

I tried the nightflight e/s yesterday, but without a primer and very quickly before bed. It seemed really pigmented. I got lots of fallout but I applied with a crap brush. Looking forward to trying it out next time I go for a night out.

I have the orgasm blush and love it. Am i right in thinking that it doesn't come in a lipstick? I'm not into lipgloss - What is the orgasm multiple like on the lips? anyone have it?


----------



## LovesYSL

^^^Thanks for the info on the bronzer- may have to take the leap!





penelope tree said:


> *LovesYSL* I love that pic of Ashley. I had the poster of it up when I was at uni. she looked great around that time, and the rest of the spread was amazing too.



It's one of my favorite magazine spreads!


----------



## meela188

penelope tree said:


> *LovesYSL* I love that pic of Ashley. I had the poster of it up when I was at uni. she looked great around that time, and the rest of the spread was amazing too.
> 
> I tried the nightflight e/s yesterday, but without a primer and very quickly before bed. It seemed really pigmented. I got lots of fallout but I applied with a crap brush. Looking forward to trying it out next time I go for a night out.
> 
> I have the orgasm blush and love it. Am i right in thinking that it doesn't come in a lipstick? I'm not into lipgloss - *What is the orgasm multiple like on the lips? anyone have it*?


 
I have tried palm beach on my lips and it was really pretty. The multiples are a bit slick so they don't dry out the skin too much


----------



## meela188

I picked up the mud mask and balancing toner. The mud mask doesn't dry rock hard like most mud masks out there. I like it so far but haven't used it enough to really build an opinion


----------



## redrose000

are there any codes?


----------



## penelope tree

meela188 said:


> I have tried palm beach on my lips and it was really pretty. The multiples are a bit slick so they don't dry out the skin too much



I googled it and clicked on a YT vid. Turned out to be a lip fetish video  it was this woman putting on chapstick, then loads of the orgasm multiple (over the sides of her lips) and then layering the orgasm lipgloss.


----------



## pond23

^ LOL! Oh my!


----------



## meela188

penelope tree said:


> I googled it and clicked on a YT vid. Turned out to be a lip fetish video  it was this woman putting on chapstick, then loads of the orgasm multiple (over the sides of her lips) and then layering the orgasm lipgloss.


 , oh my


----------



## tatianna904

redrose000 said:


> are there any codes?


 
"karlasugar" to get a free South Beach mini multiple

sry, I don't know any for a discount


----------



## sweetart

17% off $75+ 
0404211CP


----------



## Iluvbags

sweetart said:


> 17% off $75+
> 0404211CP


 
Shut UP!  I have been waiting for a code.  thanks so so much!!


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

Does anyone know how often they offer discounts? I know they are having a promotion right now but I wanted to wait till the end of the month to order some brushes, but the promotion will end sooner than that.


----------



## pquiles

Iluvbags said:


> Shut UP! I have been waiting for a code. thanks so so much!!


 
Me too!


----------



## Beenie

I got Desire blush last night from the Sephora VIB event and I am so excited to use it. I also got my aunt's Orgasm since she said she is simply not going to use it.


----------



## sweetart

Pinkstrawberry said:


> Does anyone know how often they offer discounts? I know they are having a promotion right now but I wanted to wait till the end of the month to order some brushes, but the promotion will end sooner than that.



they have them quite often! at least once a month for quite some time now and  I hope it doesnt end!


----------



## LovesYSL

^^^ Thanks for the code!


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

sweetart said:


> they have them quite often! at least once a month for quite some time now and I hope it doesnt end!


 
Thank you for the info.


----------



## pquiles

Beenie said:


> I got Desire blush last night from the Sephora VIB event and I am so excited to use it. I also got my aunt's Orgasm since she said she is simply not going to use it.


 

Beenie are you being bad?


----------



## Iluvbags

Beenie said:


> I got Desire blush last night from the Sephora VIB event and I am so excited to use it. I also got my aunt's Orgasm since she said she is simply not going to use it.


 
Woo hoo Beenie!  How long is that Sephora discount for?  I recevied the code in the mail but have been too busy today to get to the store.  Might not make it all weekend actually
PLEASE tell me its for more that a day or 2....


----------



## GingerSnap527

Feeling the need to buy some NARS lipstick...I only own four lipsticks (one each of a: MAC (Pink), Clinique (Nude), Lorac (red/orange), and Lancome (Pink) and a bunch of glosses (from all brands).

Not sure what color lipstick, but definitely thinking of it!


----------



## beckybenett

Iluvbags said:


> Woo hoo Beenie!  How long is that Sephora discount for?  I recevied the code in the mail but have been too busy today to get to the store.  Might not make it all weekend actually
> PLEASE tell me its for more that a day or 2....



i think its for abt a week so not to worry!!


----------



## tatianna904

^ it ends on 4/21 and you can use VIBCHIC online too

The Summer 2011 collection is now available at Nars.com. I wonder how long it will take to make it to Sephora so I can test everything. I wish I lived near a Nars counter *sigh*.


----------



## hyacinthus

Beenie said:


> I got Desire blush last night from the Sephora VIB event and I am so excited to use it.



I picked this up today as well! I forgot my VIB mailer but they let me have the 15% off anyway.  Very kind of them. Anyway, I love the color and can't wait to use it.

I also ordered Heat Wave lipstick and can't wait to try it out! I've had a hankering for an orange lipstick for a while now, but Illamasqua's Blaze looked awful on me, as did MAC's Morange. Hopefully the NARS product doesn't disappoint!


----------



## karester

Looks like the summer products launched on the website.

But look at these pictures from a press event.  I'm guessing the very last two product pictures are stuff from the fall collection.  Those are gorgeous.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Wow loving Mayflower Lipstick and I would love to swatch New Order highlighter.. very interested in seeing how that looks on my skin.


----------



## explorer27

karester said:


> Looks like the summer products launched on the website.
> 
> But look at these pictures from a press event.  I'm guessing the very last two product pictures are stuff from the fall collection.  Those are gorgeous.



Oooh so many pretty pics  . I totally want that trio eyeshadow with the peach, taupey purple and bronze. Man, I love NARS!


----------



## karester

explorer27 said:


> Oooh so many pretty pics  . I totally want that trio eyeshadow with the peach, taupey purple and bronze. Man, I love NARS!



You know, I think that's part of the fall collection too.  I agree, it's so pretty!

And how about that palette zip case with Orgasm, Albatross and Laguna? Niiice.


----------



## Iluvbags

tatianna904 said:


> ^ it ends on 4/21 and you can use VIBCHIC online too
> 
> The Summer 2011 collection is now available at Nars.com. I wonder how long it will take to make it to Sephora so I can test everything. I wish I lived near a Nars counter *sigh*.


 
I like to test stuff too.  Luckily I have a Nordstrom where I can go and be nosey.


----------



## Iluvbags

beckybenett said:


> i think its for abt a week so not to worry!!


 
Great news!


----------



## Iluvbags

Anyone own the new Angelika Set and have feedback?  I was thinking of getting it


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Some swatches of the Summer 11 eye duo's and lippies (scroll down)

http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/04/nars-summer-2011.html


----------



## declaredbeauty

it'sanaddiction said:


> Some swatches of the Summer 11 eye duo's and lippies (scroll down)
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2011/04/nars-summer-2011.html


The Makeup Artist Laptop


----------



## LovesYSL

OMG I want that makeup artist laptop and those trios! 
I DIE!


----------



## Beenie

pquiles said:


> Beenie are you being bad?


 
Not too bad since I had a sizeable store credit that was in my purse for over a year. 



Iluvbags said:


> Woo hoo Beenie! How long is that Sephora discount for? I recevied the code in the mail but have been too busy today to get to the store. Might not make it all weekend actually
> PLEASE tell me its for more that a day or 2....


 
I see you already got your answer . Did you pick up anything?



hyacinthus said:


> I picked this up today as well! I forgot my VIB mailer but they let me have the 15% off anyway.  Very kind of them. Anyway, I love the color and can't wait to use it.


 
Yay for blush twins!


----------



## Beenie

*declaredbeauty* that bad boy is AY-MAY-ZZZING! I wish you hadn't posted that!


----------



## declaredbeauty

^I wish I hadn't clicked the link. Now I'm obsessed with something that will probably never be mass released.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

declaredbeauty said:


> The Makeup Artist Laptop




Oh my god, I would make sweet love to that.


----------



## pond23

^ LOL! Oh me too...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Oh you guys...I just thought you might want to see the swatches!


----------



## Samia

OMG that Artist laptop s DIVINE!


----------



## Iluvbags

sweetart said:


> 17% off $75+
> 0404211CP


 

This one is now expired.  Any new codes out?


----------



## Samia

Just need to ask, is there anyone who is not so crazy about Orgasm Blush?
I have a medium olive skin tone and I feel it doesn't look so great on me!


----------



## nicci404

Samia said:


> Just need to ask, is there anyone who is not so crazy about Orgasm Blush?
> I have a medium olive skin tone and I feel it doesn't look so great on me!



yes, I feel the same way you do. I bought it cause all of the hype and used it less than 5 times and gave it to my friend. too peachy/bright for me and really disliked the glitter.


----------



## penelope tree

^ a lot of what I have read online indicates that orgasm is not as good for medium/dark skin tones. I love it for the colour but yes it does have some glitter in it. I'm not sure I would get on with super orgasm, which seems like an even more glittery version.
I want to try deep throat.


----------



## Samia

^ Actually I like the super orgasm better than orgasm. What I really dislike in orgasm is that sort of gold colored glitter! and when I put it on it looks more gold than peachy.


----------



## hyacinthus

Iluvbags said:


> This one is now expired.  Any new codes out?



chinableu posts new codes pretty regularly in the Steals & Deals sub-forum. Here's the latest:

17% off and free shipping over $65.00

*0419211CP*

Expires 5/4


----------



## Beenie

BourgeoisStoner said:


> Oh my god, I would make sweet love to that.


 


pond23 said:


> ^ LOL! Oh me too...


 
Me Three!!!



Samia said:


> Just need to ask, is there anyone who is not so crazy about Orgasm Blush?
> I have a medium olive skin tone and I feel it doesn't look so great on me!


 
I feel just eh about it. I have medium tan skin and I also dislike the gold glitter. I feel like without the gold glitter I may like it a lot more. I think I want to like it more than I do, if that makes any sense.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Deep Throat is what I would recommend if you want a more demure, less sparkly version of Orgasm.  Definitely don't do Super Orgasm - WAY more glitter and the glitter particles are bigger.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Anyone have recommendations for a nude lipstick? Right now I'm between promiscuous and belle de jour, but I can't find good swatches (Temptalia had the best, but they don't show too much).

I wear Laura Mercier Sunny Beige foundation (light skin) if that helps.


----------



## nprotundo

Well I received the Yachiyo brush and I'm kinda disappointed. I've been using it for about two weeks but I just don't see why it's so special. Maybe I'm doing it wrong. I think I'm going to sell it or something


----------



## Jujuma

I don't know if anyone posted this yet but they're not making St Barts in The Multiples anymore. I bought the last 3 my Saks had(and got presents for doing it but I'm still bummed). I have a selection of them but that's the one I use the most. So stock up if it's your fav too!


----------



## LovesYSL

I love the artist laptop thingy but I wish they'd make more variations of it because as beautiful as it is I don't use bright colors. If they made one of neutrals like a bigger version of the bridal palette I'd buy 2!


----------



## hannahsophia

tatianna904 said:


> ^ it ends on 4/21 and you can use VIBCHIC online too
> 
> The Summer 2011 collection is now available at Nars.com. I wonder how long it will take to make it to Sephora so I can test everything. I wish I lived near a Nars counter *sigh*.


 
do you know if the summer collection has hit sephora stores yet?


----------



## hyacinthus

hannahsophia said:


> do you know if the summer collection has hit sephora stores yet?



I'm pretty sure that it hasn't. I was at the 86th & Lex location today and the display hasn't changed. Also, all of the collection shades are listed as "Exclusive" on the NARS website. Bummer.


----------



## hannahsophia

hyacinthus said:


> I'm pretty sure that it hasn't. I was at the 86th & Lex location today and the display hasn't changed. Also, all of the collection shades are listed as "Exclusive" on the NARS website. Bummer.


 that seems odd......


----------



## lovemysavior

I am on a NARS blush binge right now so I just ordered Mounia today and they offered free shipping.  I thought that was pretty cool considering that I just ordered one item.  It is going to be shipped by FedEx so I'm looking forward to getting it.  I was going to use my Sephora VIB code to order Mata Hari blush and Angelika l/g since it expires tomorrow, so now I may have to go online and take a couple of surveys to replace what I just spent


----------



## hyacinthus

hannahsophia said:


> that seems odd......



They'll probably pop up there soon. I was tempted to head to the NARS boutique today to see if I could swatch them there...but I started testing eyeliner at Sephora and got sidetracked.


----------



## COACHCUTIE83

I love Nars eye shadows, and my favorite products are Chelsea Girls gloss pot, and Albatross blush.  I use the Albatross as a highlighter above my cheekbone and it looks so pretty and makes my skin glow (NC35 skin tone).


----------



## karester

hannahsophia said:


> do you know if the summer collection has hit sephora stores yet?



I think it's exclusive on narscosmetics.com and the store on Bleecker St until May 1.


----------



## sweetart

Karla's got summer swatches up!
http://karlasugar.net/2011/04/nars-summer-2011/


I really like the Dogon duo and am tempted by the blush bronzer trio even though i don't like orgasm blush.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

That lipgloss is so mine.


----------



## hyacinthus

sweetart said:


> Karla's got summer swatches up!
> http://karlasugar.net/2011/04/nars-summer-2011/



I need Cap Ferrat in my life. It reminds me of home for some reason. 

I'm probably going to pick up Mayflower, Wonder, and Kismet as well. There's an event at the NARS boutique next Thursday and--if I go--I'll be swatching like mad.


----------



## nicci404

I saw these on KarlaSugar last night and so far really like New Order and Mayflower!


----------



## nicci404

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e63KuXsM2Kk

somewhat helpful..she has three items from the summer collection.


----------



## Iluvbags

lovemysavior said:


> I am on a NARS blush binge right now so I just ordered Mounia today and they offered free shipping. I thought that was pretty cool considering that I just ordered one item. It is going to be shipped by FedEx so I'm looking forward to getting it. I was going to use my Sephora VIB code to order Mata Hari blush and Angelika l/g since it expires tomorrow, so now I may have to go online and take a couple of surveys to replace what I just spent


 
Do tell about the survey please


----------



## meela188

I will be picking up mayflower lipstick and exotic dance eyeshadow duo(the brown shade looks so pretty)


----------



## LovesYSL

Exotic Dance and New Order will be mine!


----------



## lovemysavior

Picked up Angelika blush and Vixen lipgloss.  Love!


----------



## meela188

Okay so I went to Bloomies today and exotic dance looked horrible on me. I was also dissapointed with mayflower, it's not as warm as it looks online. Good news, I love the laguna multiple.


----------



## nicci404

meela188 said:


> Okay so I went to Bloomies today and exotic dance looked horrible on me. I was also dissapointed with mayflower, it's not as warm as it looks online. Good news, I love the laguna multiple.



did you get a chance to look at New Order?


----------



## meela188

nicci404 said:


> did you get a chance to look at New Order?


 
I didn't, New order didn't spark my interest online. I will check it out and post about it but I don't think it will work well against my yellow undertones(it looks very pink in swatches).


----------



## nicci404

meela188 said:


> I didn't, New order didn't spark my interest online. I will check it out and post about it but I don't think it will work well against my yellow undertones(it looks very pink in swatches).



hmmm, I like it from the picture I have seen online but also wonder how it will look on me. I am fair w/yellow undertones too...thanks!


----------



## pquiles

Update on the mask... Loving it!!  
Looking forward to trying some of the other skin care products.


----------



## lovemysavior

Got my Mounia blush in the mail yesterday.  Can't wait to try it on.  Any suggestions on what color lipstick to wear it with?


----------



## nicci404

I tried New Order today - really disappointing as a blush - all I saw was glitter!


----------



## meela188

nicci404 said:


> I tried New Order today - really disappointing as a blush - all I saw was glitter!


 
, butt i'm not surprised. Online it looked more like a pink toned highlighter, something like albatross for those with pink undertones. I recently bought outlaw(discontinued) and lovejoy blushers but I have yet to use them. I tend to favor pink blush so I don't know when I will even get around to using Lovejoy but it's really pretty. I also got the torrid/albatross set. At this point I have crazed, outlaw, lovejoy, Taj mahal, Gina, and then the torrid/albatross duo.


----------



## meela188

pquiles said:


> Update on the mask... Loving it!!
> Looking forward to trying some of the other skin care products.


 
Yes, I rather enjoy the mask as well, It does a really good job of bringing all the gunk trapped in my pores to the surface. If I have a pimple that is starting to erupt I put this on at night and it will be a white head by morning. I will be using this in the few days before I get my monthly facials.


----------



## Christine Dior

Agreed! I wanted it to work and I mean REALLY wanted New Order to work but too much glitter! I wouldn't have minded if it was shimmer but it's not. It's packed away in a return box 



nicci404 said:


> I tried New Order today - really disappointing as a blush - all I saw was glitter!


----------



## nicci404

meela188 said:


> , butt i'm not surprised. Online it looked more like a pink toned highlighter, something like albatross for those with pink undertones. I recently bought outlaw(discontinued) and lovejoy blushers but I have yet to use them. I tend to favor pink blush so I don't know when I will even get around to using Lovejoy but it's really pretty. I also got the torrid/albatross set. At this point I have crazed, outlaw, lovejoy, Taj mahal, Gina, and then the torrid/albatross duo.



I am trying to find a pink blush that works on me...a lot of them turn peach on me. I have Sex Appeal cause I thought it would be light enough and thought it was pink but it's more peach than pink on me  It would be nice if they could make a pink blush w/no glitter. I have yet to try Albatross.


----------



## meela188

nicci404 said:


> I am trying to find a pink blush that works on me...a lot of them turn peach on me. I have Sex Appeal cause I thought it would be light enough and thought it was pink but it's more peach than pink on me  It would be nice if they could make a pink blush w/no glitter. I have yet to try Albatross.


 
I have a few pink blushers that show up as true pinks on me even with my yellow undertones. Nars Crazed and Outlaw are both really pretty pinks. I have MAC Dollymix and that is very pretty as well. I will pull swatches from Karlasugar so you can see how they look.


----------



## meela188

Albatross is a really pretty highlighter on me but I still prefer Estee Lauder Pure color luminous powder in Highlight, I would run in circles if I could get my hands on it again.


----------



## meela188

Pinks from Nars: I really love Outlaw
http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/NARS-Sin-Oasis-Outlaw-Dolce-Vita-Crazed-Medium.jpg

Nars: Torrid is a really pretty pink as well
http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/NARS-DT-Orgasm-Super-O-Torrid-Mounia-Medium.jpg


----------



## meela188

Cafemakeup has a few comparison shots of Nars albatross and the pure color luminous powder. Sorry for the links but I don't actually know how to post pics, lol
http://cafemakeup.com/2010/06/tom-pecheux-for-estee-lauder-pure-color-luminous-powder/


----------



## meela188

This is a pic of MAC Dollymix. This blush was my first pink blush and I still love it
http://karlasugar.net/2010/01/mac-blush-well-dressed-pink-swoon-dollymix-full-fuchsia-azalea/mac-welldressed-pinkswoon-dollymix-fullfuchsia-azalea-2/


----------



## pquiles

meela188 said:


> Yes, I rather enjoy the mask as well, It does a really good job of bringing all the gunk trapped in my pores to the surface. If I have a pimple that is starting to erupt I put this on at night and it will be a white head by morning. I will be using this in the few days before I get my monthly facials.


 

Aaaah... Monthly facials sound like such a blissful event.  I envy that


----------



## karester

Is there any place that is still selling the Rajasthan duo?  Of course I'm kicking myself for missing out when it first came out.


----------



## pquiles

karester said:


> Is there any place that is still selling the Rajasthan duo? Of course I'm kicking myself for missing out when it first came out.


 
Try beauty.com


----------



## meela188

pquiles said:


> Aaaah... Monthly facials sound like such a blissful event. I envy that


 
Oh it's wonderful and my skin thanks me for it. I do wish they had some sort of points system though(that's actually a really great idea)


----------



## nusbaum

Barneys.com still has it....that is where I got mine, and glad I am! Here is a link:

http://www.barneys.com/Duo-Eyeshadow/00505009251250,default,pd.html

 Has anyone tried the Dogon duo yet?


----------



## awhitney

Hey ladies, I need a little NARS help!

Im very fair, and Im currently using NARS Orgasm blush, and I love it for an everyday 'rosy' cheeks look. But I would like a pink blush, Im thinking either Angelika or New Order. I have to order online, so I cant swatch them.. What would you ladies suggest?


----------



## meela188

awhitney said:


> Hey ladies, I need a little NARS help!
> 
> Im very fair, and Im currently using NARS Orgasm blush, and I love it for an everyday 'rosy' cheeks look. But I would like a pink blush, Im thinking either Angelika or New Order. I have to order online, so I cant swatch them.. What would you ladies suggest?


 
Google Karlasugar nars blushes recap, she has really nice swatches. I liked Angelica but the glitter chunks made me run the other direction. It's not even a shimmer, mine had huge glitter chunks with fall out. Maybe try desire or mata hari


----------



## meela188

This is the link to some of Nars' pinks for fair skin
http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/NARS-Desire-Mata-Hari-Angelika-Exhibit-A-Medium.jpg


----------



## nicci404

thanks for all the links meela


----------



## nicci404

awhitney said:


> Hey ladies, I need a little NARS help!
> 
> Im very fair, and Im currently using NARS Orgasm blush, and I love it for an everyday 'rosy' cheeks look. But I would like a pink blush, Im thinking either Angelika or New Order. I have to order online, so I cant swatch them.. What would you ladies suggest?



New Order is really deceiving - it is not as pink in person. You are basically paying for glitter. 

http://karlasugar.net/2011/04/nars-summer-2011/

http://vonvonsinterests.blogspot.com/2011/05/blush-day-special-post-nars-new-order.html


----------



## meela188

nicci404 said:


> thanks for all the links meela


 
Np, I wish I knew how to post pics. I have tried and it never works, lol.


----------



## awhitney

Thank you ladies! I think Im going to order Desire instead!



meela188 said:


> Google Karlasugar nars blushes recap, she has really nice swatches. I liked Angelica but the glitter chunks made me run the other direction. It's not even a shimmer, mine had huge glitter chunks with fall out. Maybe try desire or mata hari


 


meela188 said:


> This is the link to some of Nars' pinks for fair skin
> http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/NARS-Desire-Mata-Hari-Angelika-Exhibit-A-Medium.jpg


 


nicci404 said:


> New Order is really deceiving - it is not as pink in person. You are basically paying for glitter.
> 
> http://karlasugar.net/2011/04/nars-summer-2011/
> 
> http://vonvonsinterests.blogspot.com/2011/05/blush-day-special-post-nars-new-order.html


----------



## Beriloffun

I just got the Velvet lip pencil in frivolous today and I love it! I swatched Mayflower when I was at sephora but forgot to try it on....Is it one of those shades that works for everyone or only for people with specific skin tones? I'm NC15-20/Chanel B10/Nars Deauville for reference..


----------



## meela188

Beriloffun said:


> I just got the Velvet lip pencil in frivolous today and I love it! I swatched Mayflower when I was at sephora but forgot to try it on*....Is it one of those shades that works for everyone or only for people with specific skin tones*? I'm NC15-20/Chanel B10/Nars Deauville for reference..


 
I have strong yellow undertones and Mayflower didn't look that great on me, it just wasn't warm enough but it wasn't harshly cool toned either. Mayflower may be one of those colors that works for a good range of people as long as you're not too far on the end of the spectrum.


----------



## Beriloffun

meela188 said:


> I have strong yellow undertones and Mayflower didn't look that great on me, it just wasn't warm enough but it wasn't harshly cool toned either. Mayflower may be one of those colors that works for a good range of people as long as you're not too far on the end of the spectrum.



I'm so glad you responded! I have strong yellow undertones too... Took it out of my sephora.com shopping bag! haha thank you!


----------



## meela188

Beriloffun said:


> I'm so glad you responded! I have strong yellow undertones too... Took it out of my sephora.com shopping bag! haha thank you!


 
Hahaha, right on time I see


----------



## nusbaum

Does anyone know a code?


----------



## bluejinx

In the last year I have fallen hard for dior. As I've stated before on the boards, you all know my love for the crystal matte corrector, foundation, concealer and lipsticks. But I bought my first of their eyeshadows and that was a bad move. I think they are even better than the american chanel!!! I got sunset cafe and LOVE it. I will get one of the new summer quints this week also and then I need to hold off til at least xmas. Stupid ban....


----------



## tatianna904

Nordstrom has some exclusive kits that are pretty good values:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/nars/womens-makeup-sets?origin=radio-filter-dropdown


----------



## pquiles

bluejinx said:


> In the last year I have fallen hard for dior. As I've stated before on the boards, you all know my love for the crystal matte corrector, foundation, concealer and lipsticks. But I bought my first of their eyeshadows and that was a bad move. I think they are even better than the american chanel!!! I got sunset cafe and LOVE it. I will get one of the new summer quints this week also and then I need to hold off til at least xmas. Stupid ban....


 

Bluejinx... was this supposed to go in the NARS or Dior thread?  Lol... Now you have me bouncing over to investigate.


----------



## bluejinx

pquiles said:


> Bluejinx... was this supposed to go in the NARS or Dior thread?  Lol... Now you have me bouncing over to investigate.



Yup. Totally wrong thread. Sorry, I'm a dork (or as my manager has told me a few times - dorkus malorkus)!!!


----------



## Christine Dior

Me too!


----------



## pquiles

Recently purchased:
- l/g - Wonder,
- Another bottle of SM in New Guinea
- Pure Matte l/s in Carthage
- e/s primer, haven't used yet ...(1st tube lasted over 5 mths and still has a bit in there... I just tap/slap the tube in my hand and the wand is covered)  Love this stuff!!


----------



## pupeluv

NARS Rajasthan came in today


----------



## pquiles

A funny thing happened.  A fuschia called Funny Face!


----------



## Beriloffun

Ladies, what are your *must have* eye shadows?I just purchased ashes to ashes over the weekend and I love the texture and color! Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## brianne1114

All About Eve, Kalahari, and Habanera (the mint green is just DIVINE) are my favorites!


----------



## gina1023

Beriloffun said:


> Ladies, what are your *must have* eye shadows?I just purchased ashes to ashes over the weekend and I love the texture and color! Any suggestions are appreciated!



For me, Nars must have e/s are: 
Abyssinia, Ondine, Cairo, Nepal, Cyprus, Fez, Galapagos, Fuji, and Voyage (singles)

Alhambra, Earth Angel, Kalahari, and Silk Road (duos)


----------



## susu1978

Ladies, I recently bought the Nars lip lacquer, not sure how to use it. Any ideas/ suggestions/ tips?


----------



## susu1978

I recently also purchased the Beautiful life lip and cheek pallette and the everlasting love bold eye pallette. I am more into the Nars palletes


----------



## susu1978

I wish to get 1 pallette each month and then I will perhaps have a good collectionof nars 

http://www.narscosmetics.com/Artist-Palette-C19_category_4.aspx#


----------



## LabelsOnly4Me

susu1978 said:


> Ladies, I recently bought the Nars lip lacquer, not sure how to use it. Any ideas/ suggestions/ tips?


 
really depends on ur prefrence.  u can just stick ur finger in  and apply it that way but my fave is to get a lip brush with either a cover or one that retracts- u can apply it with the brush and then load up a little more product on the brush and replace the cap. then u can just take the brush with you for touchups instead of carrying the whole pot   u can also mix it with liploss or lipstick to create other colors


----------



## LabelsOnly4Me

nicci404 said:


> New Order is really deceiving - it is not as pink in person. You are basically paying for glitter.
> 
> http://karlasugar.net/2011/04/nars-summer-2011/
> 
> http://vonvonsinterests.blogspot.com/2011/05/blush-day-special-post-nars-new-order.html


 

New Order is meant to be a highlighting blush- not a regula blush.  if your familiar with albatross, it's similar in idea to that-  the pink leaves just a hint of color but its more meant for sparkle.  it's also a nice alternative for darker skin tones as the albatross can sometimes be too gold


----------



## LabelsOnly4Me

nusbaum said:


> Does anyone know a code?


 

nars really doesn's use codes.  if your a makeup artist u can sign up for their pro discount.  if not, they usually do free shipping quite a bit or u can shop a sephora and get ur beauty insider points.  

i work for nars so i kno they really don't ever have sales or discounts sorry :shame:


----------



## Iluvbags

LabelsOnly4Me said:


> nars really doesn's use codes. if your a makeup artist u can sign up for their pro discount. if not, they usually do free shipping quite a bit or u can shop a sephora and get ur beauty insider points.
> 
> i work for nars so i kno they really don't ever have sales or discounts sorry :shame:


 

Actually they have online codes quite a bit.  they are usually posted here atleast once a month.  I have not seen one in a while though


----------



## MrsTGreen

Just purchased my first Nars blush  I got Deep Throat.


----------



## girlygirl3

brianne1114 said:


> All About Eve, Kalahari, and Habanera (the mint green is just DIVINE) are my favorites!


 
I like Habanera too, but on me the mint green is more blue (happily)!

The other duos I use most are Tzarine and Rasjathan.


----------



## susu1978

LabelsOnly4Me said:


> really depends on ur prefrence. u can just stick ur finger in and apply it that way but my fave is to get a lip brush with either a cover or one that retracts- u can apply it with the brush and then load up a little more product on the brush and replace the cap. then u can just take the brush with you for touchups instead of carrying the whole pot  u can also mix it with liploss or lipstick to create other colors


 
hmmm, that seems fairly standard. I thought there is a specific way to apply the lacquer. It is kinda sticky and thick


----------



## LabelsOnly4Me

susu1978 said:


> hmmm, that seems fairly standard. I thought there is a specific way to apply the lacquer. It is kinda sticky and thick


 

no, not really.  but the thickness does allow it to stay on longer than other glosses  and you don't need a whole lot.  I love them, but it is a different texture than what most people are used too


----------



## BlackApple

I don't know what took me so long to get into Nars. My collection is growing though. I picked up tanganyka lipstick and a south beach multiple on Friday. I had an illuminator but returned it as I couldn't get it to show up on my skin.


----------



## susu1978

LabelsOnly4Me said:


> no, not really. but the thickness does allow it to stay on longer than other glosses  and you don't need a whole lot. I love them, but it is a different texture than what most people are used too


 
True, well I am gona give it a try then


----------



## ShkBass

pupeluv said:


> NARS Rajasthan came in today



This is hard to find/oos ?
I really really like this duo!


----------



## pquiles

Been on a NARS binge... well w/lipsticks anyways.  Just purchased NARS Trans Siberian and Heat Wave.  Can't wait to play!


----------



## pquiles

Oh.. forgot I bought cream e/s duo... Burn it Blue.


----------



## penelope tree

LabelsOnly4Me said:


> nars really doesn's use codes.  if your a makeup artist u can sign up for their pro discount.  if not, they usually do free shipping quite a bit or u can shop a sephora and get ur beauty insider points.
> 
> i work for nars so i kno they really don't ever have sales or discounts sorry :shame:



for people in the UK, they have had a few offers recently for freebies like minis etc


----------



## Aab1983

I finally decided to give orgasm a try and I love love it I'm nw40 and I looks so good on me kinda worried cause I heard it looked best in lighter skin tones but on my tanned skin looks totally fab!


----------



## Iluvbags

ShkBass said:


> This is hard to find/oos ?
> I really really like this duo!


 
I think you can still find it if you dig.  Its not totally gone...atleast I don't think so.  
Perhaps I should pull out mine and try it one of these days incase I don't like it.  I bought it and shoved it into my drawer as always


----------



## ShkBass

It's in your drawers untested?!?! That is blashemy


----------



## ShkBass

LabelsOnly4Me said:


> nars really doesn's use codes.  if your a makeup artist u can sign up for their pro discount.  if not, they usually do free shipping quite a bit or u can shop a sephora and get ur beauty insider points.
> 
> i work for nars so i kno they really don't ever have sales or discounts sorry :shame:




You work for NARS? Can I be your best friend ? lol


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Last night at Sephora purchased my first Nars products that I've been wanting to try.  The blush in Deep throat and Glow Foundation in Santa Fe.  I tried the foundation on in the store and it was in a pump bottle, loved it.  When I got home it was a screw on cap - was that because it was a sample bottle in the store?
Anyway, I want to see how this colors works for me but I love the blush!


----------



## hyacinthus

pquiles said:


> Been on a NARS binge... well w/lipsticks anyways.  Just purchased NARS Trans Siberian and Heat Wave.  Can't wait to play!



Heat Wave is amazing! I plan to wear it all summer...it's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## pquiles

hyacinthus said:


> Heat Wave is amazing! I plan to wear it all summer...it's absolutely gorgeous.


 
It's all I wore last weekend and plan to do the same this weekend.  I love it as well.


----------



## declaredbeauty

LOREBUNDE said:


> Last night at Sephora purchased my first Nars products that I've been wanting to try.  The blush in Deep throat and Glow Foundation in Santa Fe.  I tried the foundation on in the store and it was in a pump bottle, loved it.  When I got home it was a screw on cap - was that because it was a sample bottle in the store?
> Anyway, I want to see how this colors works for me but I love the blush!



Nice first purchases! Sheer glow/matte doesn't come with a pump but you can buy one at the NARS counter on or on the website for I think $5..


----------



## T.J.

i bought my first nars product: the blush bronzer trio in zipper bag. i love it!


----------



## pquiles

Wore Funny Face l/s with a coat of Carthage in the center.  Loving this combo.


----------



## arireyes

Just bought Nars Torrid blush, Nightstar eyshadow which I am totally in love with , and Galapagos eyeshadow.


----------



## bluejinx

My inglot blush I love somehow became a jar of loose powder in my makeup bag  

I looked everywhere for a dupe and though I failed I did get deep throat. Its my first nars powder blush, though I have penny lane creme blush.


----------



## nicci404

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...ction-is-calling-the-cool-girls-to-come-over/

for Fall...the blue is really blue! I couldn't pull that off...


----------



## declaredbeauty

nicci404 said:


> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...ction-is-calling-the-cool-girls-to-come-over/
> 
> for Fall...the blue is really blue! I couldn't pull that off...



Sucks that it's aimed more for the cool toned. But I'm feeling that duo and trio.


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...ction-is-calling-the-cool-girls-to-come-over/
> 
> for Fall...the blue is really blue! I couldn't pull that off...


 
No, that blue is toooo cool and vivid!

I agree the e/s duo and trio are calling out to me, especially the trio


----------



## sweetart

declaredbeauty said:


> Sucks that it's aimed more for the cool toned. But *I'm feeling that duo and trio.*



me too!


----------



## milwifey5863

declaredbeauty said:


> Sucks that it's aimed more for the cool toned. But I'm feeling that duo and trio.




Me three!  I'm also liking the lipgloss!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love the trio & Pago Pago lipstick.


----------



## pquiles

Sooo.... my AC has been out for a week now and lucky for me, I have my priorities straight.  Well, after an episode of warmed, runny  Sheer Matte... I packed up all my NARS and put them in the refrigerator.  Couldn't risk all my lovely NARS creamy products getting ruined.


----------



## meela188

pquiles said:


> Sooo.... my AC has been out for a week now and lucky for me, I have my priorities straight. Well, after an episode of warmed, runny Sheer Matte... I packed up all my NARS and put them in the refrigerator. Couldn't risk all my lovely NARS creamy products getting ruined.


 
I don't blame you, lol


----------



## nprotundo

When the Nars Fall 2011 collection comes out will it be available on the Nars website as well?


----------



## MrsTGreen

Purchased Luster blush. Soooo pretty!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I just got the Mayflower lipstick.  I'm loving it so far!!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

^ I just received the Mayflower lipstick also, and I love it! It's similar to Dolce Vita, which I already had - but I thought that they were just different enough to keep both.

Angelika blush, Mayflower lipstick, & Chelsea Girls lip lacquer


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bags4Bubbles said:


> ^ I just received the Mayflower lipstick also, and I love it! It's similar to Dolce Vita, which I already had - but I thought that they were just different enough to keep both.
> 
> Angelika blush, Mayflower lipstick, & Chelsea Girls lip lacquer


 
Lipstick twins!!   Love all of your new goodies!!!


----------



## nicci404

Bags4Bubbles said:


> ^ I just received the Mayflower lipstick also, and I love it! It's similar to Dolce Vita, which I already had - but I thought that they were just different enough to keep both.
> 
> Angelika blush, Mayflower lipstick, & Chelsea Girls lip lacquer



is this a set? all the colors go well together


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

nicci404 said:


> is this a set? all the colors go well together



I just purchased them all separately - and thanks! I bought them to wear together.


----------



## bebeklein

meela188 said:


> Albatross is a really pretty highlighter on me but I still prefer Estee Lauder Pure color luminous powder in Highlight, I would run in circles if I could get my hands on it again.





meela188 said:


> Cafemakeup has a few comparison shots of Nars albatross and the pure color luminous powder. Sorry for the links but I don't actually know how to post pics, lol
> http://cafemakeup.com/2010/06/tom-pecheux-for-estee-lauder-pure-color-luminous-powder/



I was intrigued by your comment and did a little investigating and discovered they have a powder gelee formula now and it might be a new release.  It doesn't have the same look but I'm curious if it's an equally good product since you love the other.

http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor....nating-powder-gelee-review-swatches-and-pics/


----------



## meela188

bebeklein said:


> I was intrigued by your comment and did a little investigating and discovered they have a powder gelee formula now and it might be a new release.  It doesn't have the same look but I'm curious if it's an equally good product since you love the other.
> 
> http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor....nating-powder-gelee-review-swatches-and-pics/


 
It's available at macys, I'm all over it


----------



## bebeklein

T.J. said:


> i bought my first nars product: the blush bronzer trio in zipper bag. i love it!



I'm dying to get this!!!I have the duo already so an added highlighter would be great and I love the travel case concept and it's about the same size as the regular products so it's like getting the case and highlighter for free.  

How do you like the albatross highlighter?  I am currently using the nars illuminator in cococabana as a liquid highlighter.  I love love it because a little goes a long way, less than a pea size amt for each cheek, and the tube packaging is great...no product waste or contamination.  This replaced my benefit high beam which came in a nail polish like dispenser and the product would gunk up around the lid..very wasteful.  And the illuminator has hyaluronic acid so that's a bonus.


----------



## penelope tree

I was surprised at how gold the highlighter was.


----------



## bebeklein

meela188 said:


> It's available at macys, I'm all over it



Let us know how you like it.


----------



## girlygirl3

Swatches Fall 2011!
Now I KNOW I want the Trio!

http://karlasugar.net/2011/07/nars-fall-2011/


----------



## hyacinthus

Just ordered Rue Saint-Honoré, the Grand Palais duo, and Outremer. I'm ridiculously excited.

I was tempted to get the Delphes trio as well after seeing it used on Messy Wands but...I'm going to try and swatch it in person at the boutique first.


----------



## penelope tree

anyone got pago pago lipstick? looks like a nude in the promo pic but more of a nice pink in swatches.


----------



## MrsTGreen

penelope tree said:


> anyone got pago pago lipstick? looks like a nude in the promo pic but more of a nice pink in swatches.



I tried it on today when I was at Sephora. It's was a very light color on me. My natural lip color is very pigmented so it really didn't show up on my lips. I'm disappointed because I really wanted this lipstick. I also tried on one of the new eyeliners(purple one). OMG.....AMAZING!!!! I want to get the black, purple, green, and blue liner. I put them on my wish list!!


----------



## girlygirl3

MrsTGreen said:


> I tried it on today when I was at Sephora. It's was a very light color on me. My natural lip color is very pigmented so it really didn't show up on my lips. I'm disappointed because I really wanted this lipstick. I also tried on one of the new eyeliners(purple one). OMG.....AMAZING!!!! I want to get the black, purple, green, and blue liner. I put them on my wish list!!


 
Oh it's at Sephora already?  I agree Pago Pago looks nude in some places and pink in others.  I'd like to try it too to see if I get any color.
I'll have to try the eyeliners as well!


----------



## penelope tree

MrsTGreen said:


> I tried it on today when I was at Sephora. It's was a very light color on me. My natural lip color is very pigmented so it really didn't show up on my lips. I'm disappointed because I really wanted this lipstick. I also tried on one of the new eyeliners(purple one). OMG.....AMAZING!!!! I want to get the black, purple, green, and blue liner. I put them on my wish list!!



my lips are not very pigmented, I often get lipsticks that look sheer online and then I try it on, and it's really bright or dark.
I have banned myself from buying any more HE e/s for a while as I just don't wear it enough. Eyeliners though, that's different!


----------



## hautecouture15

Am I the only one that hates Nars Orgasm blush? I have the duo with laguna bronzer and for the life of me cant get it to work on my skin tone . I love nars eyeshadows though especially the allhambra duo.


----------



## omgblonde

girlygirl3 said:


> Swatches Fall 2011!
> Now I KNOW I want the Trio!
> 
> http://karlasugar.net/2011/07/nars-fall-2011/



Ahhh, the trio swatches look gorgeous!


----------



## penelope tree

hautecouture15 said:


> Am I the only one that hates Nars Orgasm blush? I have the duo with laguna bronzer and for the life of me cant get it to work on my skin tone . I love nars eyeshadows though especially the allhambra duo.



Not everything looks good on everyone, I think orgasm is a lovely blush just not for everyone


----------



## hautecouture15

penelope tree said:


> Not everything looks good on everyone, I think orgasm is a lovely blush just not for everyone



Yeah i know . It just sucks because it looks so nice in the pan, however little I use it makes me look to flushed verging on sunburnt lol


----------



## karester

I got some new items today: Grand Palais eyeshadow duo, Longer than Life eyeliners in Abbey Road, Santa Monica Blvd and Via Appia.


----------



## marlengr

karester said:


> I got some new items today: Grand Palais eyeshadow duo, Longer than Life eyeliners in Abbey Road, Santa Monica Blvd and Via Appia.



How are the eyeliners working for you?


----------



## karester

marlengr said:


> How are the eyeliners working for you?



I haven't tested them out longer than swatching them in Sephora and then walking around before using the makeup remover in store to take it off.  Boy did I have to scrub my hand.  That's when I knew I had to have them.


----------



## penelope tree

hautecouture15 said:


> Yeah i know . It just sucks because it looks so nice in the pan, however little I use it makes me look to flushed verging on sunburnt lol



Lol, I think the shimmer is about the most I can handle, but it does photograph nicely in my experience!


----------



## nicci404

has anyone tried the new glossses - Larger than Life?

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produ...goryId=C8330&shouldPaginate=true#BVRRWidgetID

swatches..

http://canadianbeauty.com/new-nars-larger-than-life-lipgloss/


----------



## nicci404

hautecouture15 said:


> Am I the only one that hates Nars Orgasm blush? I have the duo with laguna bronzer and for the life of me cant get it to work on my skin tone . I love nars eyeshadows though especially the allhambra duo.



no, I got it cause of all the hype and it was too shimmery/glittery for me and it turned into a peach toned blush which I really dislike...I gave it to my friend and she loves it.


----------



## MrsTGreen

karester said:


> I haven't tested them out longer than swatching them in Sephora and then walking around before using the makeup remover in store to take it off.  Boy did I have to scrub my hand.  That's when I knew I had to have them.



Same thing happened to me when testing them out too!! The SA did try Bourbon Street on my eyes and when I got home to take it off I didn't have any problems.


----------



## karester

MrsTGreen said:


> Same thing happened to me when testing them out too!! The SA did try Bourbon Street on my eyes and when I got home to take it off I didn't have any problems.



I actually liked that they took forever to come off, I've been trying to find an eyeliner that would actually stay.


----------



## marlengr

I'm going to give them a try I wonder if they will work well on the water line


----------



## Iluvbags

nicci404 said:


> has anyone tried the new glossses - Larger than Life?
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/produ...goryId=C8330&shouldPaginate=true#BVRRWidgetID
> 
> swatches..
> 
> http://canadianbeauty.com/new-nars-larger-than-life-lipgloss/


 
Not yet but can't wait to swatch them when they come out


----------



## Iluvbags

Forgive me if you ladies have discussed this already but has anyone tried the Makeup Your Mind sets that are on the Nars website?

Are these new?  I just noticed them but I have not been to the NARS website in quite a while.


----------



## karester

marlengr said:


> I'm going to give them a try I wonder if they will work well on the water line



Via Appia held up pretty well for me.  I wore it the other night at work and even though they didn't stay 100%, it's still better compared to what I normally use.


----------



## bluejinx

Ok. If anyone sees the new nars night series polishes anywhere pm me please!!!! I need night rider, night breed and night flight in my life NOW!!!! Stunning colours!!!!


----------



## mistikat

I have two of the Makeup Your Mind sets, the eyes and lips. I think it's good value for the money. I did feel that there was perhaps a bit too much pink in the lips kit; a bit of variety would have been better, I think.


----------



## lilwickitwitch

bluejinx said:


> Ok. If anyone sees the new nars night series polishes anywhere pm me please!!!! I need night rider, night breed and night flight in my life NOW!!!! Stunning colours!!!!



You can pre-order them at Nordstrom! At least at Nordstrom in Chicago.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

bluejinx said:


> Ok. If anyone sees the new nars night series polishes anywhere pm me please!!!! I need night rider, night breed and night flight in my life NOW!!!! Stunning colours!!!!


I picked up the dark green one at my local NM on Friday.  Have not used it yet... probably won't be able to resist for much longer!


----------



## gre8dane

bunnymasseuse said:


> I picked up the dark green one at my local NM on Friday. Have not used it yet... probably won't be able to resist for much longer!


 
Please post a photo here when you use it!  It looks gorgeous in photos!  I really don't need another green!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

gre8dane said:


> Please post a photo here when you use it!  It looks gorgeous in photos!  I really don't need another green!


No swatches yet....


----------



## gre8dane

bunnymasseuse said:


> No swatches yet....


----------



## chicemily

I love Nars palettes. I just got the Everlasting Love one and will try it soon.  Has anyone gotten his second book?  I liked his first one. I went to a Nars event at Saks a few years ago and thought the national makeup artists are quite good.


----------



## ashleyroe

bunnymasseuse said:


> No swatches yet....


 
that looks gorgeoussss.


----------



## Iluvbags

mistikat said:


> I have two of the Makeup Your Mind sets, the eyes and lips. I think it's good value for the money. I did feel that there was perhaps a bit too much pink in the lips kit; a bit of variety would have been better, I think.



Thanks! I was told the same thing elsewhere about the lip kit being too pink


----------



## Iluvbags

I swatched all of the new night series polishes in Nordstrom today and now I want ALL of them!  Bah!

Does anyone know if these are Nordies exclusives or if they will be on the Nars website or Sephora at some point?

The new night series palette looked nice too


----------



## sweetart

Iluvbags said:


> I swatched all of the new night series polishes in Nordstrom today and now I want ALL of them!  Bah!
> 
> Does anyone know if these are Nordies exclusives or if they will be on the Nars website or Sephora at some point?
> 
> The new night series palette looked nice too



Are they available already?  Which nordstroms?


----------



## Iluvbags

sweetart said:


> Are they available already?  Which nordstroms?



I'm not for sure if they were for sale or just on display for pre-orders but they were out to test.  I read Bunny say that she actually bought one so maybe they are for sale now.

I also saw a fall color called Gallion that I really liked.  But it looked very similar to Lippmanns new Stormy Weather.  I wish I could find a swatch comparison or even a discussion.  But when I google Gallion not much comes up.  ::cry::
Maybe it's too new


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Iluvbags said:


> I'm not for sure if they were for sale or just on display for pre-orders but they were out to test.  I read Bunny say that she actually bought one so maybe they are for sale now.
> 
> I also saw a fall color called Gallion that I really liked.  But it looked very similar to Lippmanns new Stormy Weather.  I wish I could find a swatch comparison or even a discussion.  But when I google Gallion not much comes up.  ::cry::
> Maybe it's too new


I got my green Nars polish at NM, but not sure how many each store has or who all has the collection yet.

Will edit screenies and post here.


----------



## Iluvbags

bunnymasseuse said:


> I got my green Nars polish at NM, but not sure how many each store has or who all has the collection yet.
> 
> Will edit screenies and post here.



Oh that's cool to know that Neimans will be getting these too! I saw them at Nordstrom.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Pics, and yes, sorry they are TOE pix as I wanted to wear the color for a while and was worried I'd chip it too fast on my fingers.


----------



## nicci404

Iluvbags said:


> I'm not for sure if they were for sale or just on display for pre-orders but they were out to test. I read Bunny say that she actually bought one so maybe they are for sale now.
> 
> I also saw a fall color called Gallion that I really liked. But it looked very similar to Lippmanns new Stormy Weather. I wish I could find a swatch comparison or even a discussion. But when I google Gallion not much comes up. ::cry::
> Maybe it's too new


 
is this what you were looking for? 

http://theultimatemakeup.com/post/7904362747/notd-even-with-stormy-weather-today-was-a


----------



## nicci404

http://karlasugar.net/2011/08/nars-night-series/

it is available on the NARS website...the palette is but don't see the polishes

http://www.narscosmetics.com/gifts/...n_affiliate&aff=k232141&link=j36755345k232141


----------



## Iluvbags

nicci404 said:


> is this what you were looking for?
> 
> http://theultimatemakeup.com/post/7904362747/notd-even-with-stormy-weather-today-was-a


 
OMGeeee I love you!  Thanks.  Thats exactly the comparison that I was looking for.  You've just enabled me!  I need Gallion too

I already have Kelly which was also compared in that post.  I love a deep grey.  So chic!


----------



## marlengr

I bought the eyeliner today but i noticed it was missing the top part that sharpens also it was twisted all the way out  I also bought deep throat I can't wait to use it


----------



## nicci404

Iluvbags said:


> OMGeeee I love you!  Thanks.  Thats exactly the comparison that I was looking for.  You've just enabled me!  I need Gallion too
> 
> I already have Kelly which was also compared in that post.  I love a deep grey.  So chic!



no problem 

now, even I am thinking of picking it up...haha


----------



## girlygirl3

Today I swatched the Delphes e/s trio and decided it's not for me.  The green shadow is quite green on me, which I didn't expect!


----------



## kiss_p

It appears there are two night series palettes.  

The one at narscosmetics.com has:
Night Star, night snow, night fever, night clubbing , night rider, night fairy

The one at Nordstrom has:
Night star, night clubbing, night porter, night rider, night flight and night breed.


----------



## Cait

FINALLY bit the bullet and bought O blush. I'd hemmed and hawed (and bought DT first, skipping O!) but finally bit after some prodding by swatches and Gurus. Also took me up to $75 after buying some skincare backups at Murale.

AND... I can't get Milani Luminous here, but it is completely different to the blush in the ELF Blush-Bronze Contouring Duo, and Candid Coral Studio Blush. Even if it were a colour dupe, O is _much_ better texture wise. 

Also: the Chanel collection hasn't arrived at Murale, and the polishes for Chanel aren't expected until late August. Seems like we won't be able to cash in our Optimum Points for NARS at Murale Toronto until at least then


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I picked up the Grand Palais Duo and Pago Pago. I am very happy with both. The eyeshadow looked a little scary in the pan (to me at least) but they blend together on the eye and create a totally wearable look! Pago Pago is one of the Sheer lipsticks but I get good color. It's looks like a peach nude but it transforms on me to pink with shine, very pretty!


----------



## pupeluv

it'sanaddiction said:


> I picked up the Grand Palais Duo and Pago Pago. I am very happy with both. The eyeshadow looked a little scary in the pan (to me at least) but they blend together on the eye and create a totally wearable look! Pago Pago is one of the Sheer lipsticks but I get good color. It's looks like a peach nude but it transforms on me to pink with shine, very pretty!


 

Very pretty indeed, I'll have to check out that lippie.


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> I picked up the Grand Palais Duo and Pago Pago. I am very happy with both. The eyeshadow looked a little scary in the pan (to me at least) but they blend together on the eye and create a totally wearable look! Pago Pago is one of the Sheer lipsticks but I get good color. It's looks like a peach nude but it transforms on me to pink with shine, very pretty!


 
Grand Palais is pretty but not for me!  I forgot about Pago Pago lipstick.  I'll look for it tomorrow!


----------



## krazydaisy

kiss_p said:


> It appears there are two night series palettes.
> 
> The one at narscosmetics.com has:
> Night Star, night snow, night fever, night clubbing , night rider, night fairy
> 
> The one at Nordstrom has:
> Night star, night clubbing, night porter, night rider, night flight and night breed.



I didn't know there were two different ones. If anyone has swatches of any pallete, please share, I want it so bad but want to see swatches first


----------



## ashleyroe

omg, i neeeeeeeeeed the douceurs de paris palette.


----------



## MakeupDIY

I just recently got some eyeshadows from the Night collection, I am quite impressed with them! I can't remember the names atm though! One looks as though it may have had large chunks of glitter in it which may or may not be annoying when I go to use it!


----------



## nprotundo

it'sanaddiction said:


> I picked up the Grand Palais Duo and Pago Pago. I am very happy with both. The eyeshadow looked a little scary in the pan (to me at least) but they blend together on the eye and create a totally wearable look! Pago Pago is one of the Sheer lipsticks but I get good color. It's looks like a peach nude but it transforms on me to pink with shine, very pretty!



Do you put the pinker shade on your lid and the silvery one in your crease?


----------



## J`adore LV

One of the Sephora's in my city FINALLY got the NARS fall collection!  (it's about time!).  It always seems like the Canadian Sephora's or department stores are always last to get the new collections!  I picked up the Grand Palais duo and Via Appia Larger Than Life Eyeliner.


----------



## J`adore LV

ashleyroe said:


> omg, i neeeeeeeeeed the douceurs de paris palette.



I have the douceurs de Paris palette and it's AMAZING!   You could do so many looks with it!  I'm going on vacation tomorrow, to Paris actually, and I'm bringing it!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nprotundo said:


> Do you put the pinker shade on your lid and the silvery one in your crease?


 
No I did the opposite, the silvery one on the lid and the pink in the crease.


----------



## chicemily

I'm thinking of getting the Douceurs de Paris palette too.  I  Nars eyeshadow.


----------



## krazydaisy

^looks like a palette i would use is that an older palette?


----------



## girlygirl3

J`adore LV said:


> I have the douceurs de Paris palette and it's AMAZING! You could do so many looks with it! I'm going on vacation tomorrow, to Paris actually, and I'm bringing it!


 
It is a really pretty palette!
I wish I had seen the Non-blonde's post last fall:  She said she purchased this one instead of Chanel's Enigma because this one is much more pigmented and versatile!  Well, I suppose it isn't too late ...


----------



## girlygirl3

I tried the Pago Pago lipstick and on my hand it's a beautiful pink!  On my lips, however, it's rather flat


----------



## nprotundo

it'sanaddiction said:


> No I did the opposite, the silvery one on the lid and the pink in the crease.



Interesting! I just bought it and I'm going to try that combo.


----------



## girlygirl3

krazydaisy said:


> ^looks like a palette i would use is that an older palette?


 
It's available on narscosmetics.com!


----------



## krazydaisy

girlygirl3 said:


> It's available on narscosmetics.com!


i saw that last night, very tempting to get


----------



## creditcardfire

Thanks to the person who posted the 20% off code - I just grabbed a few items I've been thinking about for awhile.

Multiples: Copacabana, Portofino, Malibu, Maldives
Eyeshadow: Mekong (saw this on a Youtube tutorial used as eyeliner and it looked great)
Blush: Nico, Desire, Douceur
Nails: Night Breed, Zizi, Arabesque

For some reason I always purchase Mac over Nars, so I hope to get to know the line a little better with these things. High hopes for the Multiples - they're pricey, so I hope they're worth it.


----------



## ashleyroe

ordered my douceurs de paris palette!


----------



## girlygirl3

creditcardfire said:


> Thanks to the person who posted the 20% off code - I just grabbed a few items I've been thinking about for awhile.
> 
> Multiples: Copacabana, Portofino, Malibu, Maldives
> Eyeshadow: Mekong (saw this on a Youtube tutorial used as eyeliner and it looked great)
> Blush: Nico, Desire, Douceur
> Nails: Night Breed, Zizi, Arabesque
> 
> For some reason I always purchase Mac over Nars, so I hope to get to know the line a little better with these things. High hopes for the Multiples - they're pricey, so I hope they're worth it.


 
The code is still valid?  could you re-post?  i couldn't find it earlier!

Beautiful picks, by the way!  I think I saw the same youtube with Mekong!


----------



## creditcardfire

The code I used was "newnars" and I used it about 30 mins before my previous post - the discount definitely showed up on the invoice, hope it works for you!


----------



## girlygirl3

creditcardfire said:


> The code I used was "newnars" and I used it about 30 mins before my previous post - the discount definitely showed up on the invoice, hope it works for you!


 
Thank you!  It worked for me, too!  

I also ordered Douceurs de Paris and the new Mayflower lipstick (which works better for me than Pago Pago, by the way)!


----------



## sarasmith3269

hello ladies!

I just recently got into MAC, and want to branch out to NARS, what are your recommendations for NARS products that are tdf, or that are must haves?  Is there anything that i should skip (that isnt worth its price?)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ashleyroe

sarasmith3269 said:


> hello ladies!
> 
> I just recently got into MAC, and want to branch out to NARS, what are your recommendations for NARS products that are tdf, or that are must haves?  Is there anything that i should skip (that isnt worth its price?)
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 

their eyeshadows are my favorite. the lip laquers are also great.
i'll let you know on the blush when i get it in today, fedex is slow.

i have the prime pot, i love that alot too.

i probably wouldnt tell ya anything wasnt worth it, cause it's my favorite cosmetic line! haha.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

sarasmith3269 said:


> hello ladies!
> 
> I just recently got into MAC, and want to branch out to NARS, what are your recommendations for NARS products that are tdf, or that are must haves? Is there anything that i should skip (that isnt worth its price?)
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 
I really like the Cream Blush especially Penny Lane, it's a very pretty natural looking blush. The Velvet Gloss lip pencils are nice too, lots of shine. For me though, there's isn't a tdf item with NARS.


----------



## indigo16

Has anyone used products from their skincare line? Thoughts?


----------



## Iluvbags

sarasmith3269 said:


> hello ladies!
> 
> I just recently got into MAC, and want to branch out to NARS, what are your recommendations for NARS products that are tdf, or that are must haves? Is there anything that i should skip (that isnt worth its price?)
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 
If I had to recommend one product I will say try their blush.  Soooo pigmented and lost lasting.  Tons of great colors to choose from.  Some of my faves are Lovejoy, Dolce Vita and Plaisir (discontinued)  Taj Mahal is great too but very bright and prob not for everyone.

Their multiples are popular too.  So are the lipglosses.  NARS is just yummy all around.  I don't think you can go wrong with anything.  Just dive in!


----------



## gre8dane

Iluvbags said:


> If I had to recommend one product I will say try their blush.  Soooo pigmented and lost lasting.  Tons of great colors to choose from.  Some of my faves are Lovejoy, Dolce Vita and Plaisir (discontinued)  Taj Mahal is great too but very bright and prob not for everyone.
> 
> Their multiples are popular too.  So are the lipglosses.  NARS is just yummy all around.  I don't think you can go wrong with anything.  Just dive in!


 
I have to second the above!  I've had a hard time with NARS e/s compared to MAC & have not tried them in some time, but I LOVE the blushes.  No to the l/g for me since I cannot stand the scent & taste, but sometimes I will purchase one & suffer since the colors can be very beautiful.  I also like NARS l/s as well as the Lip Pencil Matte & Velvet.  The Multiples & Illuminators are absolutely divine and run a close race with my Edward Bess highlighters.


----------



## Iluvbags

gre8dane said:


> I have to second the above! I've had a hard time with NARS e/s compared to MAC & have not tried them in some time, but I LOVE the blushes. No to the l/g for me since I cannot stand the scent & taste, but sometimes I will purchase one & suffer since the colors can be very beautiful. I also like NARS l/s as well as the Lip Pencil Matte & Velvet. The Multiples & Illuminators are absolutely divine and run a close race with my Edward Bess highlighters.


 
This is so true about NARS shadows.  They make wonderful colors and I have many.  However they are not as smooth and blendable as MAC, Urban Decay or some of your other brands that are known for superior shadows.

I have been trying to find an Illuminator that will work on my skintone because I like the concept.  I tried Orgasm illuminator and it disappeared on my face.  I recently recevied a deluxe sample of Copacabana illuminator with my purchase so I hope to have better luck with that one


----------



## gre8dane

Iluvbags said:


> This is so true about NARS shadows.  They make wonderful colors and I have many.  However they are not as smooth and blendable as MAC, Urban Decay or some of your other brands that are known for superior shadows.
> 
> I have been trying to find an Illuminator that will work on my skintone because I like the concept.  I tried Orgasm illuminator and it disappeared on my face.  I recently recevied a deluxe sample of Copacabana illuminator with my purchase so I hope to have better luck with that one


 
Good then I'm not crazy since I had trouble with the e/s.  I gave some beautiful colors to a friend of mine, but I just could not make them work.  

I LOVE the Orgasm Multiple & Illuminator!!  And the Copacobana Illuminator is really nice, but wow, a very very little goes a long way!  My first few times using it, I had to remove & try again - I was so shiny!


----------



## Iluvbags

gre8dane said:


> Good then I'm not crazy since I had trouble with the e/s. I gave some beautiful colors to a friend of mine, but I just could not make them work.
> 
> I LOVE the Orgasm Multiple & Illuminator!! And the Copacobana Illuminator is really nice, but wow, a very very little goes a long way! My first few times using it, I had to remove & try again - I was so shiny!


 
ok good to know.  I will make sure to use a tiny bit when I try my sample  Thanks!


----------



## Christine Dior

gre8dane said:


> Good then I'm not crazy since I had trouble with the e/s. I gave some beautiful colors to a friend of mine, but I just could not make them work.
> 
> I LOVE the Orgasm Multiple & Illuminator!! And the Copacobana Illuminator is really nice, but wow, a very very little goes a long way! My first few times using it, I had to remove & try again - *I was so shiny*!


 
This was me the other day!!!! hahaha


----------



## girlygirl3

indigo16 said:


> Has anyone used products from their skincare line? Thoughts?


 
The skincare line doesn't work for me.  The make up cleansing oil is ok, but I like Bobbi Brown's better.  I tried two of their moisturizers and they ended up being either too heavy or left me dry.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Code NEWNARS still works. I just ordered 2 lippies, Montego Bay Sheer Lipstick and Flamenco Pure Matte. Has anyone tried the pure matte lipsticks?


----------



## kiss_p

kiss_p said:


> It appears there are two night series palettes.
> 
> The one at narscosmetics.com has:
> Night Star, night snow, night fever, night clubbing , night rider, night fairy
> 
> The one at Nordstrom has:
> Night star, night clubbing, night porter, night rider, night flight and night breed.


 

Update - The one on the nars website is incorrect.  I contacted them and they said that they are trying to get the one on their website removed.  They are selling the same one as Nordstrom and the other department stores.


----------



## chicemily

I just recently got into MAC, and want to branch out to NARS, what are your recommendations for NARS products that are tdf, or that are must haves?  Is there anything that i should skip (that isnt worth its price?)

I like Nars eye shadows.  I think Mac e/s are good for a dramatic night look while Nars ones are good for day looks or subtle night looks.  Nars does have a Night series of darker e/s but I haven't really gotten into it.  Nars multiples are pretty too.


----------



## meela188

Yeah i hate Nars lip gloss, I can't stand the waxy taste. I also stay clear of most of Nars' eyeshadows, Fez is an exception though, it's as smooth as butter. Nothing comes close to Nars blush, absolutely the best.


----------



## rito511

I've been using The Multiples "Orgasm" and "St Bart" for years..... love them!! The creamy texture itself wont stay long, so I have to use them with blush to make it stay whole day.


----------



## annamaria710

Hi ladies.  Has anyone ordered from narscosmetics.com?
I was so excited I found at Saks off 5th in paramus NJ nars everlasting love pallatte. For 38 bucks and knew my nars order for the pleasures of paris pallatte wound be waiting at my door today.  I open it up and the cordura was cracked!
I don't know if I should return it and order another one?   It says on the sheet that the don't do exchanges...
otherwise the colors in the pallatte are so gorgeous I can't wait to finally use it!


----------



## girlygirl3

My order from narscosmetics.com arrived and I also ordered the douceurs de paris palette and it came in without a scratch!  It is really gorgeous.  I also got the Mayflower sheer lipstick.


----------



## ashleyroe

girlygirl3 said:


> My order from narscosmetics.com arrived and I also ordered the douceurs de paris palette and it came in without a scratch!  It is really gorgeous.


 
ive been wearing mine everyday since i got it!


----------



## TSquared2

kiss_p said:


> Update - The one on the nars website is incorrect.  I contacted them and they said that they are trying to get the one on their website removed.  They are selling the same one as Nordstrom and the other department stores.



Thanks for that. I was actually gonna order both! But when I did my NARS order today, I noticed that their picture of the Night Series Palette now looked identical to the one on Nordstrom.


----------



## girlygirl3

ashleyroe said:


> ive been wearing mine everyday since i got it!


 
I'll start tomorrow!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Added another blush to my collection.....Douceur!!


----------



## gabbyvic88

I'm currently usuing the super orgasm blush love it!!!! I want some new lip glosses any ideas?


----------



## pquiles

Anyone got the Night Series eyeshadow pallette?


----------



## DearBuddha

Just picked up Kalahari and it's gorgeous!


----------



## pquiles

DearBuddha said:


> Just picked up Kalahari and it's gorgeous!


 

Great choice.


----------



## MJDaisy

do you blend the illuminator with a blush or is one or the other?


----------



## Spendaholic

I made my first Nars purchase last week.

Nars Blush/Bronzer Trio & it came with a free sample of Nars Skin Aqua Gel Hydrator.

















I'm making my second Nars order this week.


----------



## penelope tree

^I love that zip thing, I already had the blush and highlight or I might have got this, what's the bronzer like?


----------



## flowerbobon

this is my first blush from nars in amour.






i'm thinking of buying angelika for next purchase, and i have tan-brown skin (a little bit lighter than beyonce). do you ladies think it will look great on me?


----------



## flowerbobon

double post


----------



## fongchau

Hey ladies. Sorry to hijack this thread, but I think I may have bought a fake Nars eyeshadow - is there anywhere I can authenitcate?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

fongchau said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry to hijack this thread, but I think I may have bought a fake Nars eyeshadow - is there anywhere I can authenitcate?


http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/authenticate-this-beauty-items-338504.html


----------



## meela188

MJDaisy said:


> do you blend the illuminator with a blush or is one or the other?


 
I use both. I use the illuminator and then layer a bit of blush on top


----------



## hyacinthus

I went to the boutique today and picked up Rue de Rivoli Larger Than Life eyeliner, and one of the new concealer sticks! I'm loving the new shape and consistency...and the shade that they matched me with (Amande) blends much better with my foundation than the old one (Toffee).


----------



## nicci404

I've been looking at swatches over and over again and looked at both in person today but still debating between purchasing Desire or Angelika. I didn't have time to have the SA put it on my cheeks. I'm pretty pale w/yellow undertones.  I like to apply my blush pretty light. any suggestions?


----------



## krazydaisy

^if you want more of a bold look, go with Desire, or if you want something a little more light go with Angelika. I believe Angelika has some gold shimmer to it too.


----------



## Bella613

I really love NARS!

Just purchased:

* "Cypress" eyeshadow 
* "Casino" bronzer
* "Deep Throat" blush
* "Chelsea Girls" lip pot


----------



## nicci404

krazydaisy said:


> ^if you want more of a bold look, go with Desire, or if you want something a little more light go with Angelika. I believe Angelika has some gold shimmer to it too.



thanks, that makes it easier to decide!


----------



## creditcardfire

What lip makeup is the model wearing in the campaign for the Fall collection? The darkhaired model with the deep/bright blue eye makeup - it is the main pic on the NARS site right now - I can't see that pale nude anywhere in the Fall '11 collection and I heart it.

Help!


----------



## pquiles

hyacinthus said:


> I went to the boutique today and picked up Rue de Rivoli Larger Than Life eyeliner, and one of the new concealer sticks! I'm loving the new shape and consistency...and the shade that they matched me with (Amande) blends much better with my foundation than the old one (Toffee).


 
As soon as I saw this post I headed to the website to look at your goodies.  So you really love the concealer?  
If I wasn't saving ... I'd be buying!


----------



## hyacinthus

pquiles said:


> As soon as I saw this post I headed to the website to look at your goodies.  So you really love the concealer?
> If I wasn't saving ... I'd be buying!



I'm going to test it out once I head back to work on Thursday, but I had one of the NARS artists apply it in-store and could clearly see that it was a better match that Toffee ever was. He explained that because it had a slightly orange undertone, it looked less artificial and blended better because Toffee was "too yellow", even for my skin, which has DEEP yellow undertones. He layered Macao Sheer Matte (I usually use SG but I'm testing SM) over it, and it was spot-on.

I feel that the new formula is a bit easier to blend than the old as well. I'm tempted to do a swatch comparison of the two just to see!


----------



## beauxgoris

Copacobana multiple - love this!


----------



## pquiles

hyacinthus said:


> I'm going to test it out once I head back to work on Thursday, but I had one of the NARS artists apply it in-store and could clearly see that it was a better match that Toffee ever was. He explained that because it had a slightly orange undertone, it looked less artificial and blended better because Toffee was "too yellow", even for my skin, which has DEEP yellow undertones. He layered Macao Sheer Matte (I usually use SG but I'm testing SM) over it, and it was spot-on.
> 
> I feel that the new formula is a bit easier to blend than the old as well. I'm tempted to do a swatch comparison of the two just to see!


 
If you do the comparison, let us know which you like better w/the concealer.  I use a MAC concealer now which is not bad at all, but I can't wait to try the new concealer when they come to the PX.


----------



## mjj808

my Nars collection:

Orgasm Blush
Dolce vita sheer lipstick
Petit monstre satin lipstick
noveau monde duo eye shadow
kalahari duo eye shadow
alhambra duo eye shadow


----------



## ashleyroe

curious about the multiples.

can someone post pictures and/or swatches?


----------



## CoachDivaNC

I really want to try the new concealer  If anyone has it, please let me know how you like it!


----------



## marlengr

Has anyone had any problems with the foundation I've been breaking out for a while now I know it has to be either the foundation or blushes I hope its not the blushes I love them but my skin is terrible its worse than when i was in hs


----------



## Bethc

NARS FNO LE polish and eyeliner is up on their site now


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I got the email too! Of course I had to order both being that they are LE, lol....what am I gonna do with a silver eyeliner?


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

I finally found the perfect color match for me: Sheer Glow in Deauville. I don't think I've ever been so in love with a foundation. I thought I'd found my HG with Guerlain's Parure Aqua but the color was just so slightly off. I got the NARS in a trade (it's not available to buy here in Germany ) and it really is a match made in heaven. 

Could anyone comment how the other NARS foundations compare colorwise? I read somewhere that the Sheer Matte runs darker even though the names are the same. Is that true?


----------



## Iluvbags

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^I got the email too! Of course I had to order both being that they are LE, lol....what am I gonna do with a silver eyeliner?


 

LOL I was just thinking the same thing about the silver liner.  I need to scan my stash and see if I have anything remotely close because heavens knows I don't need TWO silver liners.


----------



## bonchicgenre

Bought sin blush the other day! Bringing my collection to desire, orgasm, angelic, and sin. I love sin but have to have a light hand otherwise it's a little over powering. 

My sister gave me samples of the Illuminator in Laguna and Orgasm, what suggestions do you ladies haven how to use these?


----------



## bonchicgenre

Iluvbags said:


> LOL I was just thinking the same thing about the silver liner.  I need to scan my stash and see if I have anything remotely close because heavens knows I don't need TWO silver liners.



You could use it for a dark smokey eye or slightly on the inner rim for a fun night out!


----------



## Iluvbags

bonchicgenre said:


> You could use it for a dark smokey eye or slightly on the inner rim for a fun night out!


 

True


----------



## kiss_p

bonchicgenre said:


> Bought sin blush the other day! Bringing my collection to desire, orgasm, angelic, and sin. I love sin but have to have a light hand otherwise it's a little over powering.
> 
> *My sister gave me samples of the Illuminator in Laguna and Orgasm, what suggestions do you ladies haven how to use these?*


 
I used the orgasm illuminator as a cheek highlight over the weekend and it looked really nice.


----------



## krazydaisy

^i have the illuminator and have no idea how to use it lol


----------



## pquiles

marlengr said:


> Has anyone had any problems with the foundation I've been breaking out for a while now I know it has to be either the foundation or blushes I hope its not the blushes I love them but my skin is terrible its worse than when i was in hs


 

I have used the Sheer Matte for over a year and have absolutely no complaints.  I use it 6 out of 7 days a week for about 9-12 hours


----------



## hyacinthus

Kittie LaRoche said:


> Could anyone comment how the other NARS foundations compare colorwise? I read somewhere that the Sheer Matte runs darker even though the names are the same. Is that true?



I stopped by the NARS boutique to test out Sheer Matte--I wear Macao in Sheer Glow--and was told by one of the artists that SM tends to run a bit lighter than SG. I actually feel that the opposite is true, that it runs just a smidge dark, as I can wear a full shade lighter in Sheer Matte (Cadiz rather than Macao). 

I think your best option would be to see if someone can send you a sample of Sheer Matte though...I don't know how difficult that would be, but it may be something that you just need to test for yourself.

edit: Actually, I agree with the assessment at the bottom of this page--it goes on a bit lighter, but oxidizes darker.


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Thank you! I'll try to get samples or get to a counter when I'm on holiday.


----------



## gre8dane

bonchicgenre said:


> Bought sin blush the other day! Bringing my collection to desire, orgasm, angelic, and sin. I love sin but have to have a light hand otherwise it's a little over powering.
> 
> My sister gave me samples of the Illuminator in Laguna and Orgasm, what suggestions do you ladies haven how to use these?


 
I use the Orgasm Illuminator on my cheeks, my eyes on 'no makeup' days and sometimes a tiny bit with my moisturizer.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Anyone for a "little" NARS eye candy? I would love to see everyones collection  

Grand Palais Duo - Via Crispi Liner - Eyeshadow Base - Montego Bay Matte Lipstick - Pago Pago & Flamenco Sheer Lipsticks







Penny Lane Cream Blush - Chelsea Girls Lip Lacquer






Space Odyssey - Chinatown - Arbesque - Saratoga


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Beautiful collection!

I'll have to pull out all my pieces and take photos of them.  I do love NARS!


----------



## krazydaisy

pretty love their eye shadoww primer


----------



## penelope tree

everything looks so pretty together... what are their lip lacquers like? I was tempted by the pago pago lipstick.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

penelope tree said:


> everything looks so pretty together... what are their lip lacquers like? I was tempted by the pago pago lipstick.


 
The lip lacquers are pretty thick, I use a brush to apply. Coverage is mostly opaque, like a lipstick. Pago Pago is one of my new favorite lippies! It's light pink with shimmer so if your lips are dark you may not get any color, only shimmer. If that's you in the avatar it would be perfect!


----------



## nicci404

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/09/nars-holiday-collection-2011.html

Holiday collection! I am liking the Miss Liberty Highlighting Blush


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/09/nars-holiday-collection-2011.html
> 
> Holiday collection! I am liking the Miss Liberty Highlighting Blush


 
Thanks for this link! You know I never like the model's look in their ads, just too much for me. But I always find one or two new products that would work for me. Looks like Space Odyssey Polish is going to be available again, perfect for the holidays!


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> Thanks for this link! You know I never like the model's look in their ads, just too much for me. But I always find one or two new products that would work for me. Looks like Space Odyssey Polish is going to be available again, perfect for the holidays!


 
I don't either, over done. She looks like she needs a cookie too  

the name of the Multiple caught my attention, and especially my male co-worker


----------



## milwifey5863

nicci404 said:


> I don't either, over done. She looks like she needs a cookie too
> 
> the name of the Multiple caught my attention, and especially my male co-worker



I think the model needs a dozen cookies!  Yes, the Multiple definitely caught my attention.  I'm curious to see what the highlighting blush is like; I already own albatross and nico and love them.


----------



## krazydaisy

I know I really don't need anymore shadows, but I'm debating on which nars palette i want next. any recommendations?


----------



## gre8dane

I'm getting that Holiday Multiple just 'cause of the name!


----------



## MrsTGreen

nicci404 said:


> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/09/nars-holiday-collection-2011.html
> 
> Holiday collection! I am liking the Miss Liberty Highlighting Blush



Me too. I also like the Arabian Nights trio.


----------



## penelope tree

it'sanaddiction said:


> The lip lacquers are pretty thick, I use a brush to apply. Coverage is mostly opaque, like a lipstick. Pago Pago is one of my new favorite lippies! It's light pink with shimmer so if your lips are dark you may not get any color, only shimmer. If that's you in the avatar it would be perfect!



Thanks! (it's not me in the avatar but I am similar)


----------



## pupeluv

Anyone purchase the $8 singles yet? I'm enterested in California....it says it's only available online...so I am just curious of any opinions before I purchase. http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P296603

it'sanaddiction, I love your NARS stuff. I was thinking of sharing a pic of my NARS stuff but my pics never come out as good as yours.


----------



## pupeluv

pupeluv said:


> Anyone purchase the $8 singles yet? I'm enterested in California....it says it's only available online...so I am just curious of any opinions before I purchase. http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P296603
> 
> it'sanaddiction, I love your NARS stuff. I was thinking of sharing a pic of my NARS stuff but my pics never come out as good as yours.


 

Nevermind I don't like either of them,  http://www.temptalia.com/nars-eyeshadow-singles-swatches


----------



## krazydaisy

^I didn't care for them either lol


----------



## declaredbeauty

Anyone try the new concealer? I swatched it and ALMOST picked it up yesterday but decided against it.


----------



## pupeluv

Bored... so I took a pic of my NARS, all from Sephora or Beauty.com. It is it'sanaddictions fault for putting the idea in my head


----------



## girlygirl3

pupeluv said:


> Bored... so I took a pic of my NARS, all from Sephora or Beauty.com. It is it'sanaddictions fault for putting the idea in my head


 

  Thanks for posting!  I haven't gotten around to getting mine together!


----------



## pupeluv

girlygirl3 said:


> Thanks for posting! I haven't gotten around to getting mine together!


 
Your welcome, when you do please post a pic


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> Bored... so I took a pic of my NARS, all from Sephora or Beauty.com. It is it'sanaddictions fault for putting the idea in my head



nice collection! it looks like most of it is blush??


----------



## nicci404

declaredbeauty said:


> Anyone try the new concealer? I swatched it and ALMOST picked it up yesterday but decided against it.



how did it feel? I am tempted to get it but want to finish the one I have first!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

pupeluv said:


> Bored... so I took a pic of my NARS, all from Sephora or Beauty.com. It is it'sanaddictions fault for putting the idea in my head


 
Nice collection! What do you think of NARS brushes? i've been considering the Yachiyo.


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> nice collection! it looks like most of it is blush??


 
Thanks guys. I really don't have much...there's four blushes (Orgasm, Torrid, Deep Throat & Penny Lane) and two mini multiples (Orgasm, Luxor, and I gave away Maui)



it'sanaddiction said:


> Nice collection! What do you think of NARS brushes? i've been considering the Yachiyo.


 
I like them though I do not use the Ita brush very much. I was considering the Yachiyo but the black wisteria on the handle has always dissuaded me. I'm concerned that I may ruined the handle by getting it wet during cleaning.


----------



## girlygirl3

Ok, since I was taking photos of my latest purchases anyway, here is my NARS collection!

Blushes:  Sin, Oasis (love these!)
E/s duos:  Brousse, Brumes, Kalahari, Rajasthan, Tzarine & Habanera
Lipsticks:  Petit Monstre, Mayflower
Lipgloss:  Gothika, Oasis, Angelika
Velvet Gloss pencil:  New Lover
Sheer Glow:  Barcelona
E/s base
Yachiyo brush

I really don't need any makeup.  As you can see, these have been used, but I'm nowhere near hitting pan!


----------



## pupeluv

girlygirl3 said:


> Ok, since I was taking photos of my latest purchases anyway, here is my NARS collection!
> 
> Blushes: Sin, Oasis (love these!)
> E/s duos: Brousse, Brumes, Kalahari, Rajasthan, Tzarine & Habanera
> Lipsticks: Petit Monstre, Mayflower
> Lipgloss: Gothika, Oasis, Angelika
> Velvet Gloss pencil: New Lover
> Sheer Glow: Barcelona
> E/s base
> Yachiyo brush
> 
> I really don't need any makeup. As you can see, these have been used, but I'm nowhere near hitting pan!


 
Oh yay, great collection! Thanks for posting


----------



## declaredbeauty

nicci404 said:


> how did it feel? I am tempted to get it but want to finish the one I have first!



It was very smooth and creamy. Coverage was also pretty good. It would totally cover up any dark circles or acne scars with one layer. Blended out pretty good and didn't sheer out completely as I blended it out.


----------



## pquiles

it'sanaddiction said:


> Nice collection! What do you think of NARS brushes? i've been considering the Yachiyo.


 

Got the Yachiyo... Best Blush brush!


----------



## pquiles

Bought Night Series pallette today, but... I now want the Arabian night pallette instead.  Just simply gorgeous.

Also picked up powder foundation in New Orleans.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> Ok, since I was taking photos of my latest purchases anyway, here is my NARS collection!
> 
> Blushes: Sin, Oasis (love these!)
> E/s duos: Brousse, Brumes, Kalahari, Rajasthan, Tzarine & Habanera
> Lipsticks: Petit Monstre, Mayflower
> Lipgloss: Gothika, Oasis, Angelika
> Velvet Gloss pencil: New Lover
> Sheer Glow: Barcelona
> E/s base
> Yachiyo brush
> 
> I really don't need any makeup. As you can see, these have been used, but I'm nowhere near hitting pan!


 
Awesome! You're a fan of the duo shadows too. I only have the one and would like more but there are so many to choose from!



pquiles said:


> Got the Yachiyo... Best Blush brush!


 
I had a discount code from NARS for 20% off so I ordered the Yachiyo. Can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I received an email from NARS with a discount code. It said one time, but I'd bet it was one time for me. So if anyone wants to try it -

20% off & free shipping at $50 thru 10/2 - enter code: comeback


----------



## pquiles

it'sanaddiction said:


> Awesome! You're a fan of the duo shadows too. I only have the one and would like more but there are so many to choose from!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a discount code from NARS for 20% off so I ordered the Yachiyo. Can't wait to give it a try!


 
I love mine.  I have 3 blush brushes (Clinique, Trish McEvoy and Yachiyo).. I use the the Y 99% of the time.


----------



## pquiles

Does anyone know if the Holiday collection is available yet?


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> Awesome! You're a fan of the duo shadows too. I only have the one and would like more but there are so many to choose from!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a discount code from NARS for 20% off so I ordered the Yachiyo. Can't wait to give it a try!


 

Yes, I am a fan of the duos and you're right there are so many!  I have to remind myself that now I really can just sit them all open and mix and match!  

I love having the yachiyo brush too.  It's not my go-to brush, but I love it all the same!


----------



## pquiles

So has anyone figured out where to buy the Holiday colors?


----------



## mira_uk

it'sanaddiction said:


> Anyone for a "little" NARS eye candy? I would love to see everyones collection
> 
> Grand Palais Duo - Via Crispi Liner - Eyeshadow Base - Montego Bay Matte Lipstick - Pago Pago & Flamenco Sheer Lipsticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny Lane Cream Blush - Chelsea Girls Lip Lacquer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Space Odyssey - Chinatown - Arbesque - Saratoga



Fab collection, Chelsea Girls Lip Lacquer looks pretty! 
I should pull out my collection to take pics...


----------



## KittyLouise

I love the colours NARS do, but don't own any. Any recommendations for first time purchase with NARS? thanks xo


----------



## it'sanaddiction

mira_uk said:


> Fab collection, Chelsea Girls Lip Lacquer looks pretty!
> I should pull out my collection to take pics...


 
Yes, I'd love to see it!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

KittyLouise said:


> I love the colours NARS do, but don't own any. Any recommendations for first time purchase with NARS? thanks xo


 
On the narscosmetics.com website the "Cult Classics" are highlighted. You need to be in the product viewing shades. Such as Orgasm blush, Chelsea Girls Lip Lacquer etc. I would start with any of the Cult Classics. Here's a link


http://www.narscosmetics.com/color/lips/lip-gloss/~/lip-lacquer


----------



## gre8dane

pquiles said:


> Does anyone know if the Holiday collection is available yet?


 
Oct 15th supposedly.  Pictures at the link - I'm getting that Multiple:

http://www.makeupzone.net/nars-holiday-2011/


----------



## mira_uk

it'sanaddiction said:


> Yes, I'd love to see it!



Done and Done 

Scuse the dark pics, it's really cloudy here atm...
Most recent addition is Oasis blush, but I'm hoping to pick up a few more when I raid the counters at Liberty of London!































I need more loose powder now I think about it...


----------



## sjunky13

mira_uk said:


> Done and Done
> 
> Scuse the dark pics, it's really cloudy here atm...
> Most recent addition is Oasis blush, but I'm hoping to pick up a few more when I raid the counters at Liberty of London!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need more loose powder now I think about it...


 
Miss you! (((


----------



## mira_uk

sjunky13 said:


> Miss you! (((



I MISS YOU TOO!
At least I'm on here


----------



## it'sanaddiction

mira__uk, WOW, very nice collection! I've been on a blush/highlighter kick lately and you're not lacking there, haha! I see Copacobana in the tube, do you also have the multiple?


----------



## mira_uk

it'sanaddiction said:


> mira__uk, WOW, very nice collection! I've been on a blush/highlighter kick lately and you're not lacking there, haha! I see Copacobana in the tube, do you also have the multiple?



Thanks, lol!
I do, it's the Multiple that's nearly down to a stub with the boxed one behind it
(gotta have backups!)

I cannot get enough highlighters lately... Copacabana Multiple has been a must have for me for years now


----------



## it'sanaddiction

mira_uk said:


> Thanks, lol!
> I do, it's the Multiple that's nearly down to a stub with the boxed one behind it
> (gotta have backups!)
> 
> I cannot get enough highlighters lately... Copacabana Multiple has been a must have for me for years now


 
I thought maybe that was it! I need it too!


----------



## creditcardfire

Can someone ID the blush in the top row, third from the left, in Mira_UK's photo post? I am hoping it's Desire, because I ordered it online and am hoping for a cool, bright pink. Would have gone for Angelika but I don't want sparklies. 

Thanks!

PS. Does the Angelika Multiple have sparklies?


----------



## mira_uk

creditcardfire said:


> Can someone ID the blush in the top row, third from the left, in Mira_UK's photo post? I am hoping it's Desire, because I ordered it online and am hoping for a cool, bright pink. Would have gone for Angelika but I don't want sparklies.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PS. Does the Angelika Multiple have sparklies?



Apologies, I forgot labels!
It is Desire, a very cool bright pink for me. It is a matte blush too, I passed on Angelika as it is to shimmery for even me


----------



## pupeluv

This looks awesome and I don't have any of those brushes, http://www.barneys.com/Kabuki-Brush-Set/00505014975554,default,pd.html?cgid=BRUSHES01


----------



## it'sanaddiction

pupeluv said:


> This looks awesome and I don't have any of those brushes, http://www.barneys.com/Kabuki-Brush-Set/00505014975554,default,pd.html?cgid=BRUSHES01


 

LOL, I went ohhh when I saw it and OHHH when I saw the price!


BTW - I just got the Yachiyo brush and absolutely love it! Very soft and I love the way it applies blush. I'd never been able to blend blush in before without over doing it, with this brush I can get it just right. That set has the Yachiyo and if the others are just as awesome it would be a great set to receive.


----------



## pupeluv

it'sanaddiction said:


> LOL, I went ohhh when I saw it and OHHH when I saw the price!
> 
> 
> BTW - I just got the Yachiyo brush and absolutely love it! Very soft and I love the way it applies blush. I'd never been able to blend blush in before without over doing it, with this brush I can get it just right. That set has the Yachiyo and if the others are just as awesome it would be a great set to receive.


 

I had a similar response to the set. Ohh, I don't have the Yachiyo brush yet and look there are two other wisteria brushes..I wonder if those are limited edition....Oh crap look at the price...then I got out my calculator trying to justify the price. Thanks for your review on the Yachiyo


----------



## penelope tree

mira_uk I loooooove your pics! drool!


----------



## creditcardfire

Is anything from the Holiday Collection grabbing anyone? I just got the email and I have to say, there is not one item that is seriously tempting me. Odd.


----------



## GingerSnap527

I was leaning towards the eyeshadow duo, but need to see it in person.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

creditcardfire said:


> Is anything from the Holiday Collection grabbing anyone? I just got the email and I have to say, there is not one item that is seriously tempting me. Odd.


 
I go the email too, I would like to check out the highlighter blush. Other than that ehh.


----------



## gre8dane

creditcardfire said:


> Is anything from the Holiday Collection grabbing anyone? I just got the email and I have to say, there is not one item that is seriously tempting me. Odd.


 
Maybe the blush, but I definitely want the G-Spot Multiple - I want to add to my Orgasm & Deep Throat items.  But I'll wait for a %-off code to get it.


----------



## gga

pupeluv said:


> This looks awesome and I don't have any of those brushes, http://www.barneys.com/Kabuki-Brush-Set/00505014975554,default,pd.html?cgid=BRUSHES01



I just wandered into this thread to see if anyone had gotten this set yet.  The Yachiyo is one of the very few brushes I rank as better than my Hakuhodos, and I fell in love with the lip brush when I got it in the NARS lipstick pot holiday set from last year.  I thought I would pass, but it keeps calling to me...


----------



## bebeklein

I'm considering the Danmari all about cheeks Palette at sephora for only $65.....it has 6 colors that are nearly full sized - 3/4  to be exact....so it's a very good value....almost half off. http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P298106&categoryId=C10476

morahblog.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/danmari1.jpg

There's a good selection of shades....bronzer (casino), highlighter, and then the four blushes -  pink (desire) berry (sin) and then orgasm and super orgasm.  Although I would prefer a lighter bronzer like laguna over casino.

But I'm reluctant to buy because nars blushes seem to evaporate rather quickly on me in comparison to my lancome ones.  Does anyone else experience this same problem?   I even bought the multiple to layer with the blush in hopes of it lasting longer but didn't seem to help.


----------



## Beriloffun

Really want the miss liberty blush from the new collection! I wonder when it'll be available at sephora?


----------



## creditcardfire

I want to see swatches from the holiday collection - in photos some of it looks a little too 'brown' toned for me, but the Multiple is described as 'rose'. 

Bebeklein - that palette does look like a very good deal, and if you hold off a few days until the 20% off sale at Sephora, you can get it for $52. Regarding the blush, I haven't noticed it wearing off (at least not any sooner than any other brands) - but I am dry skinned - maybe someone else here has experienced this?


----------



## penelope tree

gga said:


> I just wandered into this thread to see if anyone had gotten this set yet.  The Yachiyo is one of the very few brushes I rank as better than my Hakuhodos, and I fell in love with the lip brush when I got it in the NARS lipstick pot holiday set from last year.  I thought I would pass, but it keeps calling to me...



don't enable ! I saw this on the selfridges website and quickly closed the window before I could find out more!


----------



## gga

penelope tree said:


> don't enable ! I saw this on the selfridges website and quickly closed the window before I could find out more!



I won't enable.  But you guys could help me with some guidance here... it considered enabling if I tell you that last year's gorgeous wood box with the two lipsticks in lidded black ceramic cups with the wicker lip brush in it's own little mount next to them was one of the prettiest makeup things I've ever had?  That it's killing me to close the Barney's window on that beauty?


----------



## Sloane_Ranger

bebeklein said:


> I'm considering the Danmari all about cheeks Palette at sephora for only $65.....it has 6 colors that are nearly full sized - 3/4  to be exact....so it's a very good value....almost half off. http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P298106&categoryId=C10476
> 
> morahblog.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/danmari1.jpg
> 
> There's a good selection of shades....bronzer (casino), highlighter, and then the four blushes -  pink (desire) berry (sin) and then orgasm and super orgasm.  Although I would prefer a lighter bronzer like laguna over casino.
> 
> But I'm reluctant to buy because nars blushes seem to evaporate rather quickly on me in comparison to my lancome ones.  Does anyone else experience this same problem?   I even bought the multiple to layer with the blush in hopes of it lasting longer but didn't seem to help.



Nars always lasts forever on me but I'm quite fair skinned. 

this pallete seems like a good deal. I personally own desire and orgasm and highly recommend them.
I think that the highlight ( top left) and the bronzer would work with most skin tones but I'm not sure about the odd looking colour on the bottom right.


----------



## bebeklein

@ Creditcardfire & SRanger
Thanks for the feedback!  I'm going to take the plunge and purchase this cheek palette during the sephora friends and family event!  Can't wait I've been making a list of items!

Now I will only need to pick up a red blush for this winter and I'll have completed my collection.


----------



## pquiles

I have a few blushes and they literally last all day on me.  No disintegration or fading.  Even Mata Hari stays on me, and I'm relatively dark... a milk chocolate complexion.


----------



## declaredbeauty

That blush palette looks amazing. But I already own some of the colors/ they won't for me.


----------



## ipudgybear

creditcardfire said:


> I want to see swatches from the holiday collection - in photos some of it looks a little too 'brown' toned for me, but the Multiple is described as 'rose'.
> 
> Bebeklein - that palette does look like a very good deal, and if you hold off a few days until the 20% off sale at Sephora, you can get it for $52. Regarding the blush, I haven't noticed it wearing off (at least not any sooner than any other brands) - but I am dry skinned - maybe someone else here has experienced this?


I am very tempted to buy this palette. Do you know when the 20% off sale is going to be?


bebeklein said:


> I'm considering the Danmari all about cheeks Palette at sephora for only $65.....it has 6 colors that are nearly full sized - 3/4  to be exact....so it's a very good value....almost half off. http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P298106&categoryId=C10476
> 
> morahblog.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/danmari1.jpg
> 
> There's a good selection of shades....bronzer (casino), highlighter, and then the four blushes -  pink (desire) berry (sin) and then orgasm and super orgasm.  Although I would prefer a lighter bronzer like laguna over casino.
> 
> But I'm reluctant to buy because nars blushes seem to evaporate rather quickly on me in comparison to my lancome ones.  Does anyone else experience this same problem?   I even bought the multiple to layer with the blush in hopes of it lasting longer but didn't seem to help.


The blush doesn't evaporate on me. Maybe it's how you care for your skin? I'm not sure, I have normal skin. I hope something works out for you though because these blushes are amazing in my opinion especially since the colors work for almost anyone.


----------



## bebeklein

ipudgybear said:


> I am very tempted to buy this palette. Do you know when the 20% off sale is going to be?
> 
> The blush doesn't evaporate on me. Maybe it's how you care for your skin? I'm not sure, I have normal skin. I hope something works out for you though because these blushes are amazing in my opinion especially since the colors work for almost anyone.



Oct 20-nov 2...... But it's supposedly a one time use code which is diff than prior years.
http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/10/sephora-friends-and-family-2011-info-and-details.html

Thanks again ladies....I have somewhat oily skin so maybe it's related and I live in hot weather....it was high 90s today.. I'm happy to hear everyone else is getting good mileage


----------



## bebeklein

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iF-MhfZllTA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I was searching for a nude lipstick and someonee recommended nars cruising and I ran across this vid....all nars makeup used on a freepeople model....smokey eye look


----------



## it'sanaddiction

narscosmetics.com has free 2 day shipping and a free mini Orgasm illuminator (GWP) no code needed. I don't know when it expires.

I just placed an order for the new Multiple G-Spot. I don't own a multiple, so this will be something new to play with!


----------



## creditcardfire

Ha, Itsanaddiction, I took a look at the swatches at that link and immediately thought 'damn, now I must have that Multiple'. It looked brown in other shots but that swatch looks like a true rose. What do you think? Any brown in it? Is it LE?


----------



## penelope tree

gga said:


> I won't enable.  But you guys could help me with some guidance here... it considered enabling if I tell you that last year's gorgeous wood box with the two lipsticks in lidded black ceramic cups with the wicker lip brush in it's own little mount next to them was one of the prettiest makeup things I've ever had?  That it's killing me to close the Barney's window on that beauty?



the bento box? I bet that looks great on a vanity, I wouldn't want to use the colours, just look at them!

I don't really own many makeup brushes so it's not like i'd be duplicating with the set, but I am tempted to try some MAC ones. I have the 217 and while it's definitely easier to blend/put on eyeshadow, it's has become a right little fluffball since it's first wash.


----------



## penelope tree

bebeklein said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iF-MhfZllTA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> I was searching for a nude lipstick and someonee recommended nars cruising and I ran across this vid....all nars makeup used on a freepeople model....smokey eye look



Cruising is on my long list of lipsticks I would love to try.


----------



## gga

penelope tree said:


> the bento box? I bet that looks great on a vanity, I wouldn't want to use the colours, just look at them!
> 
> I don't really own many makeup brushes so it's not like i'd be duplicating with the set, but I am tempted to try some MAC ones. I have the 217 and while it's definitely easier to blend/put on eyeshadow, it's has become a right little fluffball since it's first wash.



Thank you!!  I couldn't remember the name to save my life!

Yes, the Bento Box.  It is a gorgeous lil thingy.  Just gorgeous.  Everything about it.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

creditcardfire said:


> Ha, Itsanaddiction, I took a look at the swatches at that link and immediately thought 'damn, now I must have that Multiple'. It looked brown in other shots but that swatch looks like a true rose. What do you think? Any brown in it? Is it LE?


 
I ordered from the website, but I'm hoping there is no brown in it. I'll let you know when it arrives


----------



## Iluvbags

gga said:


> I just wandered into this thread to see if anyone had gotten this set yet. The Yachiyo is one of the very few brushes I rank as better than my Hakuhodos, and I fell in love with the lip brush when I got it in the NARS lipstick pot holiday set from last year. I thought I would pass, but it keeps calling to me...


 
How do you use the yachiyo brush?  I've alway heard about it but never took the plunge. Do I need it?  Its so pricey.  Im used to my cheap MAC brushes.  LOL


----------



## meela188

Iluvbags said:


> How do you use the yachiyo brush?  I've alway heard about it but never took the plunge. Do I need it?  Its so pricey.  Im used to my cheap MAC brushes.  LOL


 
I have the Yachiyo and I love it. I'm very heavy handed with blush and whenever I use another blush brush I can tell the difference. All the pigment sits on my apples of my cheek when I use any other brush, the yachiyo diffuses it. It gives my cheeks the look as if the color is coming from within opposed to the color sitting on top of my skin(I hope this makes sense). If you are going to take the plunge now would be the time, Sephora's F&F would take the price down to a comfortable $40


----------



## it'sanaddiction

meela188 said:


> I have the Yachiyo and I love it. I'm very heavy handed with blush and whenever I use another blush brush I can tell the difference. All the pigment sits on my apples of my cheek when I use any other brush, the yachiyo diffuses it. It gives my cheeks the look as if the color is coming from within opposed to the color sitting on top of my skin(I hope this makes sense). If you are going to take the plunge now would be the time, Sephora's F&F would take the price down to a comfortable $40


 
I just got the Yachiyo about two weeks ago, how did I live without it? Your description is absolutely right!


----------



## Iluvbags

meela188 said:


> I have the Yachiyo and I love it. I'm very heavy handed with blush and whenever I use another blush brush I can tell the difference. All the pigment sits on my apples of my cheek when I use any other brush, the yachiyo diffuses it. It gives my cheeks the look as if the color is coming from within opposed to the color sitting on top of my skin(I hope this makes sense). If you are going to take the plunge now would be the time, Sephora's F&F would take the price down to a comfortable $40


 
Sounds very tempting!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Oops wrong thread


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

After all of the rave reviews on the Yachiyo brush in this thread, I went looking on Sephora.com for it and it doesn't seem to be on their website? Has anyone ordered it from them recently during F&F or are they possibly sold out of it right now? I love NARS cheek colors, even just using a regular blush brush - they are so long lasting and fairly natural looking. I'm intrigued about the effects of the Yachiyo if it would work to make their blush even more natural looking!

I have Cruising on its way to me, I cannot wait to try it... I've been wanting to try it forever!


----------



## creditcardfire

The Ponderosa cream shadow from the holiday collection has instantly moved onto my must-buy list after seeing the swatches at this blog: http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/10/nars-ponderosa-cream-eyeshadow-for.html - LOVE that colour!


----------



## devoted7

Wow, I'm tempted to try the Yachiyo brush. Every time I use blush I feel like I have to blend it out hardcore or it'll just sit on my cheeks.


----------



## girlygirl3

Bags4Bubbles said:


> *After all of the rave reviews on the Yachiyo brush in this thread, I went looking on Sephora.com for it and it doesn't seem to be on their website?* Has anyone ordered it from them recently during F&F or are they possibly sold out of it right now? I love NARS cheek colors, even just using a regular blush brush - they are so long lasting and fairly natural looking. I'm intrigued about the effects of the Yachiyo if it would work to make their blush even more natural looking!
> 
> I have Cruising on its way to me, I cannot wait to try it... I've been wanting to try it forever!


 
I don't believe the yachiyo brush is offered at Sephora.  I was looking there too once, but ended up getting it on beauty.com.  It's also available on NARS' own site and there are codes that come up for both sites.  I haven't seen any codes recently, maybe someone else has?


----------



## krazydaisy

the yachiyo brush sounds like a must have, i have the same problem with blush to


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

girlygirl3 said:


> I don't believe the yachiyo brush is offered at Sephora.  I was looking there too once, but ended up getting it on beauty.com.  It's also available on NARS' own site and there are codes that come up for both sites.  I haven't seen any codes recently, maybe someone else has?



Thanks for the info! I may just order it directly from NARS or from beauty.com then!


----------



## meela188

girlygirl3 said:


> I don't believe the yachiyo brush is offered at Sephora.  I was looking there too once, but ended up getting it on beauty.com.  It's also available on NARS' own site and there are codes that come up for both sites.  I haven't seen any codes recently, maybe someone else has?


 
It's in the stores, I haven't seen it online. You could also have Nordstrom price match.


----------



## ipudgybear

I am tempted to buy the Yachiyo brush now. I love blush and so far I have used only my MAC brush to apply blush. I don't know if I should take the plunge and buy it or not.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bags4Bubbles said:


> After all of the rave reviews on the Yachiyo brush in this thread, I went looking on Sephora.com for it and it doesn't seem to be on their website? Has anyone ordered it from them recently during F&F or are they possibly sold out of it right now? I love NARS cheek colors, even just using a regular blush brush - they are so long lasting and fairly natural looking. I'm intrigued about the effects of the Yachiyo if it would work to make their blush even more natural looking!
> 
> I have Cruising on its way to me, I cannot wait to try it... I've been wanting to try it forever!


 
I don't think Sephora offers theYachiyo. I waited for a NARS offer (they had 20% off a couple of weeks ago) and ordered it then. Congats on Cruising, it's a very nice lippie!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I don't know why I do this to myself! I was browsing Nordies new beauty items. This is 'Hanamichi Kabuki' Eyeshadow Palette. It comes with a wysteria wrapped Kabuki eye brush! $65.00


----------



## pquiles

Iluvbags said:


> Sounds very tempting!


 
Get it!  You won't regret it!!  I can tell the difference when I use any other blush... the Yachiyo is the B-E-S-T!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

ipudgybear said:


> I am tempted to buy the Yachiyo brush now. I love blush and so far I have used only my MAC brush to apply blush. I don't know if I should take the plunge and buy it or not.


 

I would recommend the Yachiyo. I have used MAC, Chanel, & Bobbi Brown blush brushes...Yachiyo is so much better!. It's so soft and it applies the product perfectly. I don't know what it is about it, what it's made of, or the shape or what but I don't regret my purchase! In fact I'm gonna give one as part of a gift for Christmas.


----------



## meela188

it'sanaddiction said:


> I don't think Sephora offers theYachiyo. I waited for a NARS offer (they had 20% off a couple of weeks ago) and ordered it then. Congats on Cruising, it's a very nice lippie!


 
The Sephora inside Jcpenny by my house has it, not sure why the regular stores wouldn't carry it


----------



## it'sanaddiction

meela188 said:


> The Sephora inside Jcpenny by my house has it, not sure why the regular stores wouldn't carry it


 

I'm sorry, I meant I haven't seen it at Sephora.com.


----------



## Iluvbags

pquiles said:


> Get it! You won't regret it!! I can tell the difference when I use any other blush... the Yachiyo is the B-E-S-T!


 

Wow.  It is so crazy that NO one has anything negative to say about this brush.  Maybe its evil and casts spells on people


----------



## creditcardfire

Seriously. Now I want this damn brush and I swore no more beauty purchases. Everyone in this thread is working for Nars, I think!


----------



## ipudgybear

Iluvbags said:


> Wow.  It is so crazy that NO one has anything negative to say about this brush.  Maybe its evil and casts spells on people


Is it wrong to say that I thought that?? Seriously, I said to myself I don't need any brushes, I'll make do with what I have.. till I opened this thread and had a need for make up brushes.


----------



## lilwickitwitch

I just bought the Yachiyo brush! My Nordstrom SA gave me the Sephora 20% off so I thought why not? I hope I love it as much as you all do!


----------



## pquiles

Iluvbags said:


> Wow. It is so crazy that NO one has anything negative to say about this brush. Maybe its evil and casts spells on people


 
LOL...Come into the dark side. MuahahahaH


----------



## it'sanaddiction

lilwickitwitch said:


> I just bought the Yachiyo brush! My Nordstrom SA gave me the Sephora 20% off so I thought why not? I hope I love it as much as you all do!


 
Congrats! You will!


----------



## pquiles

creditcardfire said:


> Seriously. Now I want this damn brush and I swore no more beauty purchases. Everyone in this thread is working for Nars, I think!


 
Nope!  I work for the US Army 22+ and keeping it movin' .  No kidding, the Yachiyo is great for blush and I even use it to apply Albatross highlighter blush... just can't fail w/ this one.  Hands down.

Feel like I know more about NARS than the sales ladies at the PX.  I have quite a bit of NARS make up and about 6 of their brushes.  I started using the products  FEB 10 and have not looked back!   In fact, I can walk into a MAC store and not buy anything.,... but, lemme walk to the NARS counter -- it's on like donkey kong!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I got a sample of the oil-free Pro Prime primer with a recent Sephora order, and I'm in LOVE!  .  Love it as much as my Chanel and Smashbox primers!!

XXXOO PG


----------



## creditcardfire

When people talk about the awesome Nars primer and how well it works with e/s - even the cream e/s - are you talking specifically about the eye primer, the one that comes in the lipgloss-like tube with the wand applicator?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

creditcardfire said:


> When people talk about the awesome Nars primer and how well it works with e/s - even the cream e/s - are you talking specifically about the eye primer, the one that comes in the lipgloss-like tube with the wand applicator?


 
I have the wand one, that is the one I talk about when I say I used a Nars eye primer. I don't know if there is another one.


----------



## ashleyroe

Pursegrrl said:


> I got a sample of the oil-free Pro Prime primer with a recent Sephora order, and I'm in LOVE!  .  Love it as much as my Chanel and Smashbox primers!!
> 
> XXXOO PG


 
ooo, i love the smash box primer.

i just order a mini multiple to try it out because i was unsure if i'll like it and i'll use it. i'll post pictures when i get it.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Did anyone get the Miss Liberty Highlighter Blush? I'm thinking it would be very pretty for the holidays (duh it's part of the Holiday coll. lol!) I saw a youtube vid on it, it looks very pretty but does have some glitter in it. She said it's not alot of glitter, anyone seen it and agree?


----------



## creditcardfire

Can you post a link to the tutorial, Itsanaddiction? I can't answer your question, but I have exactly the same one. I'm getting the Multiple and the Ponderosa e/s from the holiday collection, and need to decide on Miss Liberty - my concern, too, is sparkliness.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Oh damb y'all, now I'm wanting that Yachiyo brush...LOL!!

XXXOO PG


----------



## bebeklein

Pursegrrl said:


> Oh damb y'all, now I'm wanting that Yachiyo brush...LOL!!
> 
> XXXOO PG



Me too!!!  Here is a YouTube review and she demoed it using taj mahal and that bright red exhibit a....came out gorgeous! This and the burberry face brush are on my shopping list.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTzRveDGyPU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Iluvbags

lilwickitwitch said:


> I just bought the Yachiyo brush! My Nordstrom SA gave me the Sephora 20% off so I thought why not? I hope I love it as much as you all do!


 
How did you get your Nordies to honor it?  Did you just tell them about it or did you have to show them something?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

creditcardfire said:


> Can you post a link to the tutorial, Itsanaddiction? I can't answer your question, but I have exactly the same one. I'm getting the Multiple and the Ponderosa e/s from the holiday collection, and need to decide on Miss Liberty - my concern, too, is sparkliness.


 
At first she says it's very glittery, then she says it's not that much!?! She reviews some shadows too from the Holiday Collection. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Oo-bpame5E


----------



## meela188

bebeklein said:


> Me too!!!  Here is a YouTube review and she demoed it using taj mahal and that bright red exhibit a....came out gorgeous! This and the burberry face brush are on my shopping list.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTzRveDGyPU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 
I don't even go through all that buffing. I tap some blush on the side of the brush and sweep across my cheek.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bebeklein said:


> Me too!!! Here is a YouTube review and she demoed it using taj mahal and that bright red exhibit a....came out gorgeous! This and the burberry face brush are on my shopping list.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTzRveDGyPU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 
Love her tutorial! She demonstrates what I love about the brush, you can buff buff buff the blush in and get a beautiful glow! I'd never been able to do that with any other brush.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

meela188 said:


> I don't even go through all that buffing. I tap some blush on the side of the brush and sweep across my cheek.


 
Lol, she mentioned some people are side swipers and some are buffers 
I guess I'm a buffer.


----------



## meela188

^^I am so lazy


----------



## creditcardfire

Damn you enablers. Now I need a Yachiyo brush. Also, that blogger pulls off BOTH the Exhibit A and the Taj Mahal blush. I would look like a clown in both.

Itsanaddiction - I think I'm going to get the Miss Liberty - it looks less sparkly on than in the compact (at least in that video it does) and given the colour I would use it as a highlighter anyway, not a blush. It'd be nice to have a peach from Nars that worked for me - Orgasm looks terrible on me.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

creditcardfire said:


> Damn you enablers. Now I need a Yachiyo brush. Also, that blogger pulls off BOTH the Exhibit A and the Taj Mahal blush. I would look like a clown in both.
> 
> Itsanaddiction - I think I'm going to get the Miss Liberty - it looks less sparkly on than in the compact (at least in that video it does) and given the colour I would use it as a highlighter anyway, not a blush. It'd be nice to have a peach from Nars that worked for me - Orgasm looks terrible on me.


 
I ordered it this morning! I'm gonna use it the same way you are and I hate Orgasm on me!

BTW - I think you asked me if the G-Spot Mulitple had any brown in it. I would say maybe, if there is it is very minimal. It's kind of a plumy color, sort of, on me. G-Spot is darker than I expected but it works as a blush. I applied it first, then used a powder foundation over it. I was happy with it that way. Also it is a nice lippie too.


----------



## pquiles

meela188 said:


> I don't even go through all that buffing. I tap some blush on the side of the brush and sweep across my cheek.


 
Me too!  I literally gently tap on the blush and I'm done .  I subscribe to this YTber and I want to state now that she is partly responsible for my addiction to NARS e/s duos!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

Iluvbags said:


> How did you get your Nordies to honor it?  Did you just tell them about it or did you have to show them something?



I asked my SA about it and she actually knew about Sephora's friends and family as well so she just honored it. I'm sure if you had the postcard or print out of it they will honor it.


----------



## nicci404

http://www.makeup4all.com/holiday-gift-guide-modern-kabuki-collection-from-nars-cosmetics/

I'm interested in the Nagauta Kabuki brush set...oh nm, I just converted the price! wow


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^We were drooling over that one a few pages back! I would love it too!


----------



## Iluvbags

ipudgybear said:


> Is it wrong to say that I thought that?? Seriously, I said to myself I don't need any brushes, I'll make do with what I have.. till I opened this thread and had a need for make up brushes.


 

LOL.  You evil little Yachiyo brush you!  

Yeah I'm like you I seriously don't need a single new brush. But I really want it, especialy while I may be able to get 20%.  We'll see if I cave.


----------



## Iluvbags

it'sanaddiction said:


> Did anyone get the Miss Liberty Highlighter Blush? I'm thinking it would be very pretty for the holidays (duh it's part of the Holiday coll. lol!) I saw a youtube vid on it, it looks very pretty but does have some glitter in it. She said it's not alot of glitter, anyone seen it and agree?


 


creditcardfire said:


> Can you post a link to the tutorial, Itsanaddiction? I can't answer your question, but I have exactly the same one. I'm getting the Multiple and the Ponderosa e/s from the holiday collection, and need to decide on Miss Liberty - my concern, too, is sparkliness.


 
I have the same curiosity about Miss Liberty.... and New Order. I have yet to see them in stores to swatch.  And the new multiple has me curious too....and Ponderosa.  OMG my list is growing again.  help!!!


----------



## ipudgybear

Iluvbags said:


> I have the same curiosity about Miss Liberty.... and New Order. I have yet to see them in stores to swatch.  And the new multiple has me curious too....and Ponderosa.  OMG my list is growing again.  help!!!



I didn't think anything of Nars.. till I checked out Miss Liberty and the new multiple. I don't think we can help each other on this forum. It's an addiction. haha.


----------



## Iluvbags

ipudgybear said:


> I didn't think anything of Nars.. till I checked out Miss Liberty and the new multiple. I don't think we can help each other on this forum. It's an addiction. haha.


 
Really?  I LOVE Nars.  Everytime I think my stash is complete they release something else.  LOL

But yes you're right we can't help each other.  Its an addiction for sure.  haha


----------



## pupeluv

Aw man...I really wanted to like this one but it doesn't look like it would work on me; http://www.temptalia.com/nars-miss-liberty-highlighting-blush-review-photos-swatches#more-32063


----------



## ipudgybear

Iluvbags said:


> Really? I LOVE Nars. Everytime I think my stash is complete they release something else. LOL
> 
> But yes you're right we can't help each other. Its an addiction for sure. haha


 
I saw Nars before when I was in a Sephora and decided to buy the Orgasm blush just because of the name and the color looked pretty.. but because of TPF it made my addiction for Nars grow tremendously!!! I hope Nars has a sale or a coupon or a code so I can buy some more cheek products from them!!! I saw the new multiple and I have to have it haha.


----------



## creditcardfire

Re: the Temptalia link - yeah, I won't use Miss Liberty (if I get it and I think I will) as a blush at all - WAY too sparkly - but as a top of cheekbone or brownbone highlighter I think I would make use of it.

I got the G Spot Multiple from Sephora but still need the ML highlighter and the Ponderosa, which Sephora doesnt have as of yet.


----------



## krazydaisy

can someone tell me how to use multiples?


----------



## ashleyroe

krazydaisy said:


> can someone tell me how to use multiples?


 
theres no wrong way to use one, really.
you can use them as highlighters (under the brow, on cheek bone),
as a blush, darker ones for contours.
you can use them as eyeshadow, on your lips...

anywhere really.

same principle as a pan stick.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

krazydaisy said:


> can someone tell me how to use multiples?


 
Just play with it! I recently got my first multiple, the new one G-Spot. It's darker than I expected but works great as a blush and a lipstick. As a lipstick it's semi matte. I don't like it on my eyes though.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I received the Miss Liberty Highlighting Blush. I'm fair and I get no color from it. Very sparkly, but I was expecting that. I'll use it over the holidays to highlight my cheeks and eyes. I may even use it as body glitter (shoulders, arms, deco(sp?) chest!) it's not something I will ever use the entire pan of anyway.


----------



## lilwickitwitch

My Nars SA showed me a really cool way to use Miss Liberty. She put the Ponderosa cream shadow on my lids and then put Miss Liberty on top. It not only sets the cream shadow, but it gives it this really pretty sparkle. It really gives the brown-minky shade in Ponderosa a nice pop and some dimension. I also like Miss Liberty on my cheekbones. I found it to be similar to Chanel's feerie poudre universelle powder that came out, but the Chanel one is just much sparklier because of the larger glitter pieces. I also get no color from Miss Liberty, but I like it enough as a highlighter.


----------



## jemiba

Have those of you who have Ponderosa had a lot of problems using it on its own (i.e., without using a powder eyeshadow or something to set it)?  I saw in the temptalia review that Christine found it pretty frustrating... but it's such a beautiful color!  Such a shame

Also, what would you guys say is the best Nars highlighter?  I'm super pale, red hair, blue eyes.  I've been thinking a lot about Copacabana in either the multiple form or the illuminator, but I know there are a few more options... which do you think is the best?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

lilwickitwitch said:


> My Nars SA showed me a really cool way to use Miss Liberty. She put the Ponderosa cream shadow on my lids and then put Miss Liberty on top. It not only sets the cream shadow, but it gives it this really pretty sparkle. It really gives the brown-minky shade in Ponderosa a nice pop and some dimension. I also like Miss Liberty on my cheekbones. I found it to be similar to Chanel's feerie poudre universelle powder that came out, but the Chanel one is just much sparklier because of the larger glitter pieces. I also get no color from Miss Liberty, but I like it enough as a highlighter.


 
Very interesting  I don't have Ponderosa, but I have plenty of cream shadows.


----------



## ipudgybear

it'sanaddiction said:


> Just play with it! I recently got my first multiple, the new one G-Spot. It's darker than I expected but works great as a blush and a lipstick. As a lipstick it's semi matte. I don't like it on my eyes though.


The multiples are fun to play with. I just got the new multiple yesterday and it took me some time to figure out how to use it as a blush. I do love the new color on me though. I haven't tried it on my lips or eyes yet. Is it me or does the material feel a little dry??


----------



## kac2288

Just a heads up, over on Sephora there are two eyeshadow duos marked down to $10 each - Island Fever and Bysance. Picked up Bysance with my last working F&F code!


----------



## bonchicgenre

I picked up both dous as well using F&F and ******! Takes them down to about 7.68 each, great deal! 
I also picked up the dam ante blush set earlier in F&F and i have used it daily, absolutely love having blushes in one container! I wish they would come out with an empty palette to put all my full size ones in.


----------



## devoted7

woops! nvm


----------



## Iluvbags

ipudgybear said:


> The multiples are fun to play with. I just got the new multiple yesterday and it took me some time to figure out how to use it as a blush. I do love the new color on me though. I haven't tried it on my lips or eyes yet. Is it me or does the material feel a little dry??


 

Yep they are a little dry in texture.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

ipudgybear said:


> The multiples are fun to play with. I just got the new multiple yesterday and it took me some time to figure out how to use it as a blush. I do love the new color on me though. I haven't tried it on my lips or eyes yet. Is it me or does the material feel a little dry??


 
I don't know, I think it depends on the shade. I remember reading a comparison on a few multiples and I think it was Luxor that was drier than some of the others.


----------



## natasha21

I recently bought the "Larger Than Life Long-Wear Eyeliner" and it is AMAZING. I have not been impressed with NARS eyeliners in the past but this is a creamy formula that glides on smoothly, is super pigmented and stays on! I bought it with the intention of using it near my upperlashes but tried it on my waterline. and WOW it actually stayed on all day (with a bit of wear) but love it better than my Urban Decay 24/7 liner. I bought it in Via Veneto (Black).

Definitely a must have if you are an eyeliner lover like me! 

http://www.narscosmetics.ca/color/eyes/larger-than-life-long-wear-eyeliner/via-veneto


----------



## kac2288

So I think I'm going to call NARS and get one of these on order. I mean, Marc Jacobs X NARS? Yes, please! I just need to decide which color...

http://www.vogue.com/vogue-daily/ar...ips-nars-marc-jacobss-cool-new-collaboration/


----------



## it'sanaddiction

natasha21 said:


> I recently bought the "Larger Than Life Long-Wear Eyeliner" and it is AMAZING. I have not been impressed with NARS eyeliners in the past but this is a creamy formula that glides on smoothly, is super pigmented and stays on! I bought it with the intention of using it near my upperlashes but tried it on my waterline. and WOW it actually stayed on all day (with a bit of wear) but love it better than my Urban Decay 24/7 liner. I bought it in Via Veneto (Black).
> 
> Definitely a must have if you are an eyeliner lover like me!
> 
> http://www.narscosmetics.ca/color/eyes/larger-than-life-long-wear-eyeliner/via-veneto


 
I have one a love it! I would like to get more colors.



kac2288 said:


> So I think I'm going to call NARS and get one of these on order. I mean, Marc Jacobs X NARS? Yes, please! I just need to decide which color...
> 
> http://www.vogue.com/vogue-daily/ar...ips-nars-marc-jacobss-cool-new-collaboration/


 
Awesome! If it were for me, I would would get the black with the black/gold polish.


----------



## girlygirl3

natasha21 said:


> I recently bought the "Larger Than Life Long-Wear Eyeliner" and it is AMAZING. I have not been impressed with NARS eyeliners in the past but this is a creamy formula that glides on smoothly, is super pigmented and stays on! I bought it with the intention of using it near my upperlashes but tried it on my waterline. and WOW it actually stayed on all day (with a bit of wear) but love it better than my Urban Decay 24/7 liner. I bought it in Via Veneto (Black).
> 
> Definitely a must have if you are an eyeliner lover like me!
> 
> http://www.narscosmetics.ca/color/eyes/larger-than-life-long-wear-eyeliner/via-veneto


 
Good to know!  I've been on the fence with these.  How easily does it come off?


----------



## kac2288

it'sanaddiction said:


> Awesome! If it were for me, I would would get the black with the black/gold polish.



That's what I was thinking. I like the purple gloves, but the polish almost looks like Pokerface, which I just got. I wish I could see some swatches!


----------



## Iluvbags

Hauled at NARS yesterday!  

I caved thanks to everyones recommendations and bought the......da da da dahhhh...... YACHIYO BRUSH  

My NARS SA let me play with the tester to see how it picks up color and blends.  I shared with her how I am a faithful MAC brush user and own well over a dozen brushes.  I asked her if I would really see a difference in it from my other brushes.  She raved and raved on it just like everyone here. 

I also bought the new Ponderosa Cream Shadow and the new Multiple.  I wanted to get Albatross lipgloss but I had to stop myself.  I was already wounded by the price of Yachiyo.  hahahahaha.  But she priced matched the Sephora Friends and Family discount so it could have been worse


----------



## Iluvbags

Oh forgot to say that I saw the holiday gifts and played with most of the new holiday collection.

The flower eye compact thingie was not as cool in person as I thought it would be.  Even if it was cheaper I still wouldnt buy it.  I forget the proper name of it.

The Arabian Nights trio is bleh to me.  On my skin the colors came out so blackened that it wasnt worth it. Just my opinion though.  Interesting collection overall.  I plan to do a mini reveiw on my blog at some point


----------



## ipudgybear

Iluvbags said:


> Hauled at NARS yesterday!
> 
> I caved thanks to everyones recommendations and bought the......da da da dahhhh...... YACHIYO BRUSH
> 
> My NARS SA let me play with the tester to see how it picks up color and blends.  I shared with her how I am a faithful MAC brush user and own well over a dozen brushes.  I asked her if I would really see a difference in it from my other brushes.  She raved and raved on it just like everyone here.
> 
> I also bought the new Ponderosa Cream Shadow and the new Multiple.  I wanted to get Albatross lipgloss but I had to stop myself.  I was already wounded by the price of Yachiyo.  hahahahaha.  But she priced matched the Sephora Friends and Family discount so it could have been worse


Yay! I'm glad you caved and bought the brush! Do you like it so far??? I'm still waiting to buy it. 


kac2288 said:


> So I think I'm going to call NARS and get one of these on order. I mean, Marc Jacobs X NARS? Yes, please! I just need to decide which color...
> 
> http://www.vogue.com/vogue-daily/ar...ips-nars-marc-jacobss-cool-new-collaboration/


I do like the black and gold polish/glove set. If you get them, post pics


----------



## Iluvbags

ipudgybear said:


> Yay! I'm glad you caved and bought the brush! Do you like it so far??? I'm still waiting to buy it.
> 
> I do like the black and gold polish/glove set. If you get them, post pics


 
Havent used it yet but will definitely report back.  I'm really bad about not using stuff that I buy immediately.  Hoarder tendencies maybe?   LOL.  Not really, but it prob does mean that I have too much already


----------



## natasha21

girlygirl3 said:


> Good to know! I've been on the fence with these. How easily does it come off?


 
You will need some good waterproof makeup remover! I use clean and clear's soothing eyemakeup remover and that works perfectly!


----------



## ashleyroe

got my mini travel size luxor multiple in today!

very sheer and light, sparkly marshmallow type pink. a good highlighter. defintely needs more than once swipe to show up.


----------



## creditcardfire

Just bought Miss Liberty, Ponderosa and the yachiyo brush (got the Multiple from Sephora during the sale). The brush purchase, well, I blame all of you.


----------



## gre8dane

Iluvbags said:


> Oh forgot to say that I saw the holiday gifts and played with most of the new holiday collection.
> 
> The *flower eye compact thingie* was not as cool in person as I thought it would be.  Even if it was cheaper I still wouldnt buy it.  I forget the proper name of it.
> 
> The Arabian Nights trio is bleh to me.  On my skin the colors came out so blackened that it wasnt worth it. Just my opinion though.  Interesting collection overall.  I plan to do a mini reveiw on my blog at some point


 
I saw it, didn't swatch it, but I'm very intrigued by the little brush that comes with the compact!



ashleyroe said:


> got my mini travel size luxor multiple in today!
> 
> *very sheer and light*, sparkly marshmallow type pink. a good highlighter. *defintely needs more than once swipe to show up*.


 
Luxor does not show up on me at all while Copacabana is too much.  I gave the Copacabana Multiple away & bought the Illuminator as a replacement.  I have to be very careful with the Copacabana Illuminator.


----------



## bebeklein

jemiba said:


> Also, what would you guys say is the best Nars highlighter?  I'm super pale, red hair, blue eyes.  I've been thinking a lot about Copacabana in either the multiple form or the illuminator, but I know there are a few more options... which do you think is the best?



I have the copa illuminator and it has more staying power than the multiple and I think the best part is the value since I expect my tube to last two years. I bought mine in may and use it every day and im not even a quarter way into it.  You just need the size of a drop of polish to highlight cheeks bridge of nose cupids bow brow bone etc. It's super concentrated.

I bought the illuminator cuz I couldn't stand the benefit high beam packaging...the product would gunk up around the lid which was annoying and wasteful. Although I prefer the high beam finish the copa is almost as good and that value is hard to pass up.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Tried on Miss Liberty today.. I loved it and was suprised it looked good on me. Think I'm going to pick this up during the VIB sale this weekend.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Sheer Matte in Tortuga. Hands down theses(both matte and glow) are the best foundations mainly because of the shade range and minimal to no breakouts.


----------



## NYC Chicky

i bought bysance and island fever duos, joyous red lipstick, and bad influence nail polish during the f&f sale - returning 2 of the 4 
 bysance and joyous red colors not good...


----------



## it'sanaddiction

creditcardfire said:


> Just bought Miss Liberty, Ponderosa and the yachiyo brush (got the Multiple from Sephora during the sale). The brush purchase, well, I blame all of you.


 
 Sorry, I had to laugh...You don't regret the brush do you?


----------



## creditcardfire

I dont have the yachiyo in hand yet but Im not worried about liking it, Ive seen enough Youtube vids to know - I dont have to worry about colour or consistency with brushes, either.


----------



## ashleyroe

oasis blush & riviera multiple.


----------



## Iluvbags

NYC Chicky said:


> i bought bysance and island fever duos, joyous red lipstick, and bad influence nail polish during the f&f sale - returning 2 of the 4
> bysance and joyous red colors not good...


 
I was disappointed in Joyous Red too after seeing it in person.  I thought it would be a much deeper fall/winter red.


----------



## girlygirl3

ashleyroe said:


> oasis blush & riviera multiple.


 
I love Oasis!


----------



## ipudgybear

ashleyroe said:


> oasis blush & riviera multiple.


Oasis looks gorgeous as well as reviera!


----------



## J`adore LV

Hey y'all,

question for you ladies who use the NARS Larger Than Life Long-Wear Eyeliner....I absolutely love this product!  I bought it in Via Appia, and adore the color!  Wondering if anyone else is having issues with the product: when I twisted the liner up to sharpen the tip, the liner "lead" completely came out in pieces!    And when I twisted it up further, more of the "lead" was in pieces.  Just wanna know if I bought a defective product or are others having the same issue with these liners.

thanks!


----------



## milwifey5863

J`adore LV said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> question for you ladies who use the NARS Larger Than Life Long-Wear Eyeliner....I absolutely love this product!  I bought it in Via Appia, and adore the color!  Wondering if anyone else is having issues with the product: when I twisted the liner up to sharpen the tip, the liner "lead" completely came out in pieces!    And when I twisted it up further, more of the "lead" was in pieces.  Just wanna know if I bought a defective product or are others having the same issue with these liners.
> 
> thanks!



I just bought one yesterday in Rue Bonaparte and was on the fence about keeping it.  I've only used it today but it sounds like this eyeliner isn't worth the $23 price tag.  Definitely returning it now!


----------



## Leighsdesign

Joyous Red Lipstick - It seems like the community is divided over this color, but I find that it really works for me.







It's a warm amber-red that leans coral. Normally I can only wear blue-based reds and cool tones, but Joyous Red is very flattering.






If you're a cool-toned girl who hasn't yet found a warm lip color that works for her, you might want to check Joyous Red out.


----------



## koochipudi

Hey,
I was wondering if I could get some eyeshadow color suggestions. I'm indian and my skin color is medium brown, not too dark. I usually have trouble fidning pigmented colors and I know NARs are known for their pigments. Do you guys have any recommendations? I'm looking for eyeshadows and lipsticks (I already have Exhibit A blush and jungle red and I love both!) Also, is the okinawa shadow trip worth it?

Thank you!!!


----------



## pquiles

Bought Arabian Nights.... Love the colors in the pan... but it doesn;t translate well on my eyes.  Too much glitter chunky fallout.


----------



## LovesYSL

I'm so on the fence about Nars eyeshadows. They are so gorgeous in the packaging but they don't spread well and feel super chalky on. They smear into my eye crease easily too.


----------



## bonchicgenre

LovesYSL said:
			
		

> I'm so on the fence about Nars eyeshadows. They are so gorgeous in the packaging but they don't spread well and feel super chalky on. They smear into my eye crease easily too.



Have you used them with a primer? I would say some aren't as great but with a primer they are much better!


----------



## creditcardfire

Leighsdesign - That colour DOES suit you very well. I am also cool toned and have never found a non-cool-toned red lippie that works for me. I may have to try this out...

Koochipudi - I'm not sure I think of Nars e/s as particularly pigmented. Have you considered trying Mac or, and this is something I recently discovered, the e/s from Rouge Bunny Rouge? They are crazy pigmented!


----------



## beauxgoris

For those of you that use a powder blush, like say orgasm and also a highlighter like copacabana - how do you keep the multiple from streaking the powder blush. Whenever I try to do this it moves the blush around. Does anyone apply the highlighter first? Just wondering how this is done?


----------



## parasail2005

Didn't see this posted yet...
http://www.narscosmetics.com

THE DEAL: Take *20% off* on your entire order of $50+ | code: CORPTHANKS2011
THE DEAL: And all orders of $50+ get *free 2-day shipping*, no code necessary!

Ends November 30th
thanks to seechloeshop.com


----------



## ashleyroe

beauxgoris said:


> For those of you that use a powder blush, like say orgasm and also a highlighter like copacabana - how do you keep the multiple from streaking the powder blush. Whenever I try to do this it moves the blush around. Does anyone apply the highlighter first? Just wondering how this is done?


 
strange, ive never had a problem putting a multiple over a powder blush...
do you use primers? i do, possibly it helps it stay put?


----------



## gre8dane

beauxgoris said:


> For those of you that use a powder blush, like say orgasm and also a highlighter like copacabana - how do you keep the multiple from streaking the powder blush. Whenever I try to do this it moves the blush around. Does anyone apply the highlighter first? Just wondering how this is done?


 
I always put on highlighter before blush, especially cream product before powder product.


----------



## beauxgoris

gre8dane said:


> I always put on highlighter before blush, especially cream product before powder product.



Ah - okay. I thought for some reason it wouldn't show up then. But I'll give this way a whirl - makes more sense.


----------



## devoted7

the more and more i use NARS blush, the more I love it! Wish they had more


----------



## pquiles

LovesYSL said:


> I'm so on the fence about Nars eyeshadows. They are so gorgeous in the packaging but they don't spread well and feel super chalky on. They smear into my eye crease easily too.


 

90% of my e/s are NARS and I still love them.  I will say as with any brand, there are some colors that don't translate as well, but with a PRIMER... most go on very well for me.
I just wasn't very happy with Arabian Nights.


----------



## Iluvbags

Leighsdesign said:


> Joyous Red Lipstick - It seems like the community is divided over this color, but I find that it really works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a warm amber-red that leans coral. Normally I can only wear blue-based reds and cool tones, but Joyous Red is very flattering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a cool-toned girl who hasn't yet found a warm lip color that works for her, you might want to check Joyous Red out.


 

Looks great on you!  I wasnt knocking Joyous Red as a whole.  Just didnt love it for my skin tone.  I was hoping it was less sheer and more opaque.  But come to think of it I didnt try it on, only swatched.  Maybe I should go back and try it again


----------



## nicci404

For Spring! 

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/11/nars-spring-collection-2012.html

I want to get the blush - if it is not too glittery!


----------



## Iluvbags

nicci404 said:


> For Spring!
> 
> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/11/nars-spring-collection-2012.html
> 
> I want to get the blush - if it is not too glittery!


 
I saw this earlier too.  At first the only thing that jumped out at me was maybe the lipstick.  But after taking a second look I'm interested too see real swatches of the blush and the lavender gray eyeshadow


----------



## declaredbeauty

nicci404 said:


> For Spring!
> 
> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/11/nars-spring-collection-2012.html
> 
> I want to get the blush - if it is not too glittery!



That blush is love! Half of me is hoping it's shimmery and the other half is hoping it's matte. I also want to see how it compares to Desire and Angelika


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> For Spring!
> 
> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/11/nars-spring-collection-2012.html
> 
> I want to get the blush - if it is not too glittery!


 
I'm curious about the lavender grey as well!  However, the e/s duo (brass and bronze) also intrigues me


----------



## penelope tree

Thanks for the link nicci. I also like the look of the e/s. The l's looks like it will be way too dark and brown for me. The nail polish looks nice too.


----------



## creditcardfire

I like the look of the Lhasa eyeshadow and the Mexican Rose lip pencil. The blush, too, if it's different enough from Desire.


----------



## Cait

Looks like they really blew the eyeshadows out of the park for Spring. They all look gorgeous!

Any word on the TM, though?


----------



## piosavsfan

My recent purchases:

Orgasm blush: I don't normally wear blush beacuse I feel like I look silly with it on or overdo it or something, but I tried the blush at Sephora the other day (after reading how many people love it), and really liked it! It is perfect for me because it is sheer and pretty and I feel like it gives me a nice glow without looking really made up.

E/S in Strada: This eyeshadow does not get very good reviews, but I love it!!! I love purple eyeshadow but purple is often too much for a professional setting, however, strada is different! It is muted enough for me to pull off at the hospital and still gorgeous and purply! :giggles:


----------



## ashleyroe

piosavsfan said:


> E/S in Strada: This eyeshadow does not get very good reviews, but I love it!!! I love purple eyeshadow but purple is often too much for a professional setting, however, strada is different! It is muted enough for me to pull off at the hospital and still gorgeous and purply! :giggles:


 
strada is my favorite nars shadow. my sister bought it for me years ago as my first nars products. that had me hooked. the gold shimmer in the purple is amazing!


----------



## Leighsdesign

Thought I'd share a couple of my NARS lip gloss swatches, in case anyone wants to take advantage of the 20% online coupon . . .

NARS All Night Long - "dusty raspberry"












NARS Downtown - "metallic pink lavender"






Indoor lighting:






Indirect outdoor lighting:






Full text reviews on my blog, but bottom line: both are great colors with excellent formulas.


----------



## pupeluv

Here's a nice GWP but it's with a $100 purchase; http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...5037170&P_name=Nars&N=306570416&bmUID=jfFSdDf


----------



## J`adore LV

Dang!  I wanted to buy the Yachiyo Kabuki brush on the NARS website but it's unavailable!!!  Why???  But I did order the Dogon eyeshadow duo, Niagara lipstick and Cruising lipstick.


----------



## creditcardfire

> NARS Downtown - "metallic pink lavender"



I LOVE this on you, Leighsdesign!


----------



## pquiles

I like the spring collection, but I'm praying for the day NARS comes out with a cute purpley pink blush.  Similar to MAC Vintage Grape, but BETTER!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I love the eye trio and the single gray from the Spring Collection. Would like to know more about that blush!


----------



## keodi

pquiles said:


> I like the spring collection, but I'm praying for the day NARS comes out with a cute purpley pink blush. Similar to MAC Vintage Grape, but BETTER!


 
me too! and I wish they would come out with an orange cream blush. I love NARS cream blush formula.


----------



## LovesYSL

I'm disappointed they haven't released any artists palette similar to the bridal palette and 15th anniversary palettes. I love my bridal palette!


----------



## koochipudi

Can anyone recommend a shadow that is similar to daphne with glitter


----------



## miffy

Just ordered the Yachiyo brush sight unseen (Lord & Taylors offering 10% and free ship on beauty) - trusting all the rave reviews here and on makeupalley! Tell me I did good?


----------



## mistikat

koochipudi said:


> Can anyone recommend a shadow that is similar to daphne with glitter


 
Try Make Up Forever ... I looked at some of their purples and ended up going with Daphne but they had some really pretty ones. Ditto Urban Decay. O Laura Mercier Violet Sky. Though the shimmer is pretty subtle.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

miffy said:


> Just ordered the Yachiyo brush sight unseen (Lord & Taylors offering 10% and free ship on beauty) - trusting all the rave reviews here and on makeupalley! Tell me I did good?


 
You did good, it's hard to find a sale on NARS! Heading over to L&T...


----------



## bonchicgenre

Picked up a few lipsticks with the VIB coupon! Can't wait to get them in the mail. 

Dolce Vita
Roman Holiday
Flair


----------



## piosavsfan

bonchicgenre said:


> Picked up a few lipsticks with the VIB coupon! Can't wait to get them in the mail.
> 
> Dolce Vita
> Roman Holiday
> Flair


 
I  Roman Holiday, it is such a pretty pink!


----------



## Tracy

Does anyone have Douceur blush?  Thoughts?


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I just ordered Mata Hari blush & Sexual Healing lipstick on my most recent Sephora order! I love them both! Mata Hari blush (not available in stores I found out, when I went to pick it up one day... only online at Sephora) is a beautiful pink that really wakes up your face - and the Sexual Healing lipstick is actually the model lipstick at the top of the page on Sephora.com when you are looking at Nars lipstick. I had been admiring the color every time I go to the page, so I finally broke down & figured out which one it was so that I could order it!



Tracy said:


> Does anyone have Douceur blush?  Thoughts?



I have it and love it! It is subtle, but looks great on my pale w/ pink undertones skin. I swatched it compared next to Orgasm for a friend that wanted to see what the difference between the two are (big difference, Douceur is a pink-brown)... it is a great blush for winter, IMO!

Here are some pics compared to Orgasm (Orgasm on left, Douceur on right):







Sorry for the horrible swatch quality, I wasn't really planning on sharing it with anyone other than my one friend - but this is what it looks like on:

(Douceur on top, Orgasm on bottom)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Tracy said:


> Does anyone have Douceur blush? Thoughts?


 

I have it too. Very light rose brown, but buildable. Probably best for light skin tones.


----------



## greenteacups

Does anyone own the 'Hanamichi Kabuki' eyeshadow palette? I'm pretty tempted here! Is it worth the price? If anyone does own it, would you mind swatching it for me? I searched for it on Temptalia and unless I'm missing something, she has nothing on it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## declaredbeauty

I always wanted to know; does Dolce Vita Lipstick and Dolce Vita Blush match?


----------



## bonchicgenre

Tracy said:
			
		

> Does anyone have Douceur blush?  Thoughts?



Third  I'm also fair skin with pink undertones and I love this color!


----------



## bonchicgenre

greenteacups said:
			
		

> Does anyone own the 'Hanamichi Kabuki' eyeshadow palette? I'm pretty tempted here! Is it worth the price? If anyone does own it, would you mind swatching it for me? I searched for it on Temptalia and unless I'm missing something, she has nothing on it. Thanks in advance.



I know she has it on her page, check under the brands section. However, I can't recall if there's swatches or not.


----------



## sweetart

greenteacups said:


> Does anyone own the 'Hanamichi Kabuki' eyeshadow palette? I'm pretty tempted here! Is it worth the price? If anyone does own it, would you mind swatching it for me? I searched for it on Temptalia and unless I'm missing something, she has nothing on it. Thanks in advance.



pink sith has swatches:
http://www.pinksith.com/2011/12/nars-hanamichi-kabuki-inspired.html


----------



## greenteacups

sweetart said:


> pink sith has swatches:
> http://www.pinksith.com/2011/12/nars-hanamichi-kabuki-inspired.html



Oh thanks so much. I completely overlooked Pink Sith in my search. I used to read that one a lot.


----------



## Tracy

Bags4Bubbles said:


> I just ordered Mata Hari blush & Sexual Healing lipstick on my most recent Sephora order! I love them both! Mata Hari blush (not available in stores I found out, when I went to pick it up one day... only online at Sephora) is a beautiful pink that really wakes up your face - and the Sexual Healing lipstick is actually the model lipstick at the top of the page on Sephora.com when you are looking at Nars lipstick. I had been admiring the color every time I go to the page, so I finally broke down & figured out which one it was so that I could order it!
> 
> 
> 
> I have it and love it! It is subtle, but looks great on my pale w/ pink undertones skin. I swatched it compared next to Orgasm for a friend that wanted to see what the difference between the two are (big difference, Douceur is a pink-brown)... it is a great blush for winter, IMO!
> 
> Here are some pics compared to Orgasm (Orgasm on left, Douceur on right):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the horrible swatch quality, I wasn't really planning on sharing it with anyone other than my one friend - but this is what it looks like on:
> 
> (Douceur on top, Orgasm on bottom)





it'sanaddiction said:


> I have it too. Very light rose brown, but buildable. Probably best for light skin tones.



Thank you both!  I have light-medium skin w/ a pink undertone so I think that seals the deal!  Must have it!


----------



## caley

I have recently fallen head over heels for NARS eyeshadow duos. I have mandchourie, tzarine, and eurydice is in the mail. I can't stop!!! lol

Currently, I'm debating whether or not to get the danmari cheeks palette. Luckily, I don't own orgasm or any of the shades in it. hmmmm......


----------



## greenteacups

caley said:


> I have recently fallen head over heels for NARS eyeshadow duos. I have mandchourie, tzarine, and eurydice is in the mail. I can't stop!!! lol
> 
> Currently, I'm debating whether or not to get the danmari cheeks palette. Luckily, I don't own orgasm or any of the shades in it. hmmmm......



Mandchourie is very nice. 

The Danmari Cheeks palette is sold out in stores but you can buy one off of eBay. I would definitely recommend this palette, especially if you don't own any of the shades. I own both Orgasm and Super Orgasm and I still think the palette was worth it. I absolutely love NARS blush and this palette is a pretty good deal when you consider the price of a single blush for $27. In my opinion, if you can find the palette, go for it! My favorite shade in the palette is Sin.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I recently posted that I had purchased the Baby Girl eyeshadow single. Well, I had to return it. Huge chunks of gold glitter, which ended up all over my face. Too bad, the pink was the perfect shade but I don't do huge glitter!


----------



## caley

greenteacups said:


> Mandchourie is very nice.
> 
> The Danmari Cheeks palette is sold out in stores but you can buy one off of eBay. I would definitely recommend this palette, especially if you don't own any of the shades. I own both Orgasm and Super Orgasm and I still think the palette was worth it. I absolutely love NARS blush and this palette is a pretty good deal when you consider the price of a single blush for $27. In my opinion, if you can find the palette, go for it! My favorite shade in the palette is Sin.



Thanks! I've been making a list for my trip to sephora this weekend. The last time I was there, they still had it. So if it is there, it was meant to be! lol


----------



## FlyGirl07

I recently bought NARS lip lacquer in Chelsea Girls. Love it!  Gives my lip a nude pinkish color without looking chalky.


----------



## greenteacups

caley said:


> Thanks! I've been making a list for my trip to sephora this weekend. The last time I was there, they still had it. So if it is there, it was meant to be! lol



AH! I went to Sephora and they had it! Did you end up buying it?


----------



## caley

greenteacups said:


> AH! I went to Sephora and they had it! Did you end up buying it?



Yes I did! They actually removed it from the display. I ended up snagging one that was on hold but wasn't picked up.


----------



## greenteacups

caley said:


> Yes I did! They actually removed it from the display. I ended up snagging one that was on hold but wasn't picked up.



Yay! Have fun playing with it, it's really a great value for all those wonderful shades.


----------



## Leighsdesign

I haven't been able to find a review and lip swatch of Russian doll anywhere, so I thought I'd share mine.






NARS describes it as "true boysenberry," which is spot on. It's a very dark plum-wine, and while it looks like it ought to have brown tones, a close look reveals that it has none. 






The satin finish prevents Russian Doll from being too severe. I actually quite like it. The color looks amazing with a white sweater in the winter.


----------



## greenteacups

Leighsdesign said:


> I haven't been able to find a review and lip swatch of Russian doll anywhere, so I thought I'd share mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NARS describes it as "true boysenberry," which is spot on. It's a very dark plum-wine, and while it looks like it ought to have brown tones, a close look reveals that it has none.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The satin finish prevents Russian Doll from being too severe. I actually quite like it. The color looks amazing with a white sweater in the winter.



Thanks so much for the swatches/review. I really like this color, always noticed it but wasn't sure if I should buy but now I'm convinced I should. You're very pretty, by the way!


----------



## Leighsdesign

greenteacups said:


> Thanks so much for the swatches/review. I really like this color, always noticed it but wasn't sure if I should buy but now I'm convinced I should. You're very pretty, by the way!



Thank you for the compliment! I have over 30 NARS lipsticks, and I'm happy to contribute hard-to-find swatches and reviews. Afghan Red coming up next!


----------



## nicci404

I just started getting into their eye shadows but is this available anywhere? I have looked a lot online and Ebay and no luck  it's from 2009...so yea...little late in the game. 

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2009/07/nars-eye-palettes-pure-love.html

it is the Best Palette - 9944


----------



## pquiles

Leighsdesign said:
			
		

> Thank you for the compliment! I have over 30 NARS lipsticks, and I'm happy to contribute hard-to-find swatches and reviews. Afghan Red coming up next!



I love this red... I have 3 red NARS lipsticks... And although drying ... Still love them.


----------



## pquiles

caley said:
			
		

> I have recently fallen head over heels for NARS eyeshadow duos. I have mandchourie, tzarine, and eurydice is in the mail. I can't stop!!! lol
> 
> Currently, I'm debating whether or not to get the danmari cheeks palette. Luckily, I don't own orgasm or any of the shades in it. hmmmm......



That's how it starts... You buy one or two duos and it becomes addicting.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

My recent purchase from Nars.com - the Yachiyo brush after I read all of the rave reviews in this thread! Also got the loose powder in Flesh (need to make sure the case isn't busted or something, because when I opened the box powder was everywhere... don't think it is supposed to be like that?) - and larger than life lip gloss that I think is new, in Como. 







The applicator in the new larger than life gloss is funky! It is super tiny, but applies really well.


----------



## nicci404

http://cafemakeup.com/2012/01/11/nars-spring-2012-preview/

no swatches yet but it is nice to see what the items really look like


----------



## declaredbeauty

after seeing temptalia's swatches.. most of the products I was interested in are kinda repeats in my own collection. Gaiety looks too similar to Desire, just a bit paler so I can't justify purchasing it. I think the only item I want is Lhasa. I wish I was a huge lip product junkie because I do like all the lip shades.. but I just wouldn't use them.


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

One thing I love about NARS is the illuminator, one of my Nars favorite item.


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

Does anybody have the latest bentro box with 3 lipsticks in it??  I would love to hear about it, I got the fisrt one, not my colors just wanted the brush and see how the whole conseption was, but the last one have better colors on them.


----------



## marlengr

Does anyone have the new blush?


----------



## LovesYSL

What do you use the Yachiyo brush for? Contouring? Just curious.


----------



## skydive nikki

I just got the Yachiyo  for Christmas and I use it for my blush. You could contour with it, but I use it for regular blush applications.  It really is nice.  I do find it makes a difference in the way it applies product.


----------



## mistikat

I bought a few items from the collection today - the lipstick, eye shadow duo, blush and the Mexican Rose lip gloss pencil. I put it on and loved it, forgot about it and was not happy when I looked in the mirror a couple of hours later and it had turned fluorescent pink ... and was very difficult to remove. I've used and loved a few of the Nars lip gloss pencils before and none has ever changed colour like this. Super disappointing.


----------



## sowingseason

Just bought Sheer Glow foundation and The multiple in Orgasm


----------



## miffy

LovesYSL said:


> What do you use the Yachiyo brush for? Contouring? Just curious.



 I use mine for contouring. It's perfect since the brush is small and it distributes just the right amount of color.


----------



## AreYouSerious

A friend of mine gave me NARS Orgasm blush and today I purchased NARS Deep Throat blush.  I didn't realize how similar they were until I got home and looked at them together and so I wonder, is it worth it to have both?  They're the only blush I own, period.  I was hoping Deep Throat would be a little bright pink(er).  Anyone have a suggestion for a pinker blush than orgasm, but not TOO bright pink?  I'm brand new to the brand.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

mistikat said:


> I bought a few items from the collection today - the lipstick, eye shadow duo, blush and the Mexican Rose lip gloss pencil. I put it on and loved it, forgot about it and was not happy when I looked in the mirror a couple of hours later and it had turned fluorescent pink ... and was very difficult to remove. I've used and loved a few of the Nars lip gloss pencils before and none has ever changed colour like this. Super disappointing.


 
Ohh, that is disappointing! I love the gloss pencil I have and was considering the Mexican Rose for Summer. Thanks for the warning


----------



## mistikat

it'sanaddiction said:


> Ohh, that is disappointing! I love the gloss pencil I have and was considering the Mexican Rose for Summer. Thanks for the warning


 
I was really surprised by the colour change and by the fact that it just did not come off. It took four tries and even then, there was a pink stain left. And it looked really pretty on first application, too.

Now the eye shadow duo is spectacular and I'm really liking Bilbao - a nice peachy neutral. Gaiety is also very pretty as a fresh looking blush.


----------



## mistikat

AreYouSerious said:


> A friend of mine gave me NARS Orgasm blush and today I purchased NARS Deep Throat blush. I didn't realize how similar they were until I got home and looked at them together and so I wonder, is it worth it to have both? They're the only blush I own, period. I was hoping Deep Throat would be a little bright pink(er). Anyone have a suggestion for a pinker blush than orgasm, but not TOO bright pink? I'm brand new to the brand.


 
Try the new one from the spring collection, Gaiety. It looks VERY bright in the pan but goes on lighter and very pretty. Use a big fluffy brush if you are worried about the intensity and you can build it up for more colour. Also, it has no shimmer at all. Amour is another really pretty Nars blush but it's redder.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

AreYouSerious said:


> A friend of mine gave me NARS Orgasm blush and today I purchased NARS Deep Throat blush.  I didn't realize how similar they were until I got home and looked at them together and so I wonder, is it worth it to have both?  They're the only blush I own, period.  I was hoping Deep Throat would be a little bright pink(er).  Anyone have a suggestion for a pinker blush than orgasm, but not TOO bright pink?  I'm brand new to the brand.



I have Angelika (which has some sparkle) and Mata Hari (which is more matte, less sparkle) - which are both pinker blushes. I am skipping getting Gaiety since I think that the two I already have are probably too close to own it too.

I would check out Angelika if you like a little bit of shimmer/sparkle - or Mata Hari if you prefer more of a matte look... They are both beautiful, subtle pinks - that are different from Orgasm. (I own that as well and it is a lighter pink. The two I mentioned are both brighter pinks.) I have a comparison pic on my other computer that I will try to upload in this thread when I get a chance later today.

I love NARS blushes and like having a number of them on hand to use whatever color is suiting my mood that day, so I don't mind having a few similar colors & would keep both Orgasm and Deep Throat... but if you are looking for a brighter pink and don't think you would use more than two blushes - I would return for one of the brighter colors people have suggested for you. HTH!


----------



## ashleyroe

madly.


----------



## e_nmn_m

I am new to the brand, but so far, I love everything I have tried on. I ESPECIALLY love...

AFGHAN RED

Yes, this is my perfect shade of red lipstick. I am saving my pennies for this, as I just spent all my spending money at the Laura Mercier counter. (Where I also fell for the gloss "Plum Noir.") Yes, I love bold lips....


----------



## it'sanaddiction

The enabler here...20% at narscosmetics.com with code SIERRA


----------



## LovesYSL

Oooh thanks.


----------



## MJDaisy

i bought nars laguna bronzer and have noticed my face has been a bit more oily since using the bronzer...has anyone else noticed that?


----------



## missha

MJDaisy said:


> i bought nars laguna bronzer and have noticed my face has been a bit more oily since using the bronzer...has anyone else noticed that?



no, but I use it almost everyday so I might not notice. how weird, though! do you notice it being more oily in the areas where you apply the bronzer or all over your face in general?


----------



## MJDaisy

missha said:


> no, but I use it almost everyday so I might not notice. how weird, though! do you notice it being more oily in the areas where you apply the bronzer or all over your face in general?



i put a light dusting of bronzer all over my face....i'm a pale girl 

but it just seems my t zone is  a LOT more oily than before using the nars bronzer....very strange!!!


----------



## darma2011

it'sanaddiction said:
			
		

> The enabler here...20% at narscosmetics.com with code SIERRA



Thanks for sharing!  When does it expire?


----------



## dress1

Hi,

Anyone purchase NARS Lhasa eyeshadow? If so, what is your coloring and eye color?
What do you like best about it?


----------



## lilwickitwitch

dress1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone purchase NARS Lhasa eyeshadow? If so, what is your coloring and eye color?
> What do you like best about it?



LOVE Lhasa. I have been using this everyday, it's a great neutral everyday color and very flattering on my dark brown eyes. This will probably look great with any eye color though. It's a buildable color so you can go neutral or go dramatic. Stays put all day too. I put it on top of one of Chanel's illusion d'ombres (emerville) and it looks great together. I also put favue on the inner corner sometimes, but Lhasa is so great it should probably work with most of your existing collection.


----------



## coleybug

dress1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone purchase NARS Lhasa eyeshadow? If so, what is your coloring and eye color?
> What do you like best about it?


 
I purchased it.  It's a very nice mid-toned lavendar grey with a very soft shimmer to it.  I like it a lot.  I am fair, but not very fair (NC20) and I have light brown eyes and brown hair.  HTH!


----------



## Bunny love

Nars- velvet gloss lip pencil(frivolous)


----------



## shoppaholic

Love nars


----------



## ChanelGirlE

i just picked up NARS - Nourishing Eye Cream, i hope it works well.  anyone use it?


----------



## girlygirl3

I felt like I needed a pick-me-up, so I got Easy Lover lipgloss!


----------



## jadecee

dress1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone purchase NARS Lhasa eyeshadow? If so, what is your coloring and eye color?
> What do you like best about it?


 
Another person here that bought Lhasa.  I love it and agree with the other comments that it's a great staple.  It's very buildable and I bought it to use as a base that I could add other colours to create different looks.  I like how it's not too shimmery so it's great for the office.  It can get quite dark with a heavy hand (or at least in my opinion).  Cafe Makeup has a great post on it: http://cafemakeup.com/2012/01/14/nars-lhasa-eyeshadow-single/


----------



## BagsRLoVe

ChanelGirlE said:


> i just picked up NARS - Nourishing Eye Cream, i hope it works well.  anyone use it?


Its really moisturizing, so far so good. Clinique's All About Eyes is very comparable.


----------



## dress1

I just ordered NARS Lhasa. I saw Youtuber Fleur de Force and it was really becoming on her eyes. Sometimes when a Youtuber wears a product, that causes a lemming and it's time to act!


----------



## coleybug

dress1 said:


> I just ordered NARS Lhasa. I saw Youtuber Fleur de Force and it was really becoming on her eyes. Sometimes when a Youtuber wears a product, that causes a lemming and it's time to act!


 

I have Lhasa, and it's my fave e/s right now!  It's gorgeous and blends like a dream.  I wear it lightly for day and can easily intensify it for night.  Hope you love it!


----------



## LaLa616

I'm a first time NARS user as of this week. I am in lurve.

I wasn't sure what to start with so a girlfriend suggested the Orgasm multiple, Turkish Delight lipgloss and Belle de Jour lipstick. 

So far, I have zero complaints! I've been stalking the Sephora website daily to find my next purchase!


----------



## jellybebe

LaLa616 said:
			
		

> I'm a first time NARS user as of this week. I am in lurve.
> 
> I wasn't sure what to start with so a girlfriend suggested the Orgasm multiple, Turkish Delight lipgloss and Belle de Jour lipstick.
> 
> So far, I have zero complaints! I've been stalking the Sephora website daily to find my next purchase!



Those are great! I also love Roman Holiday lipstick, Super Orgasm lipgloss and the gloss pencil in Frivolous in case you were looking for more suggestions!


----------



## LaLa616

jellybebe said:


> Those are great! I also love Roman Holiday lipstick, Super Orgasm lipgloss and the gloss pencil in Frivolous in case you were looking for more suggestions!


 

Oooooh...I have my eyes on Roman Holiday...just don't know if I can pull it off!


----------



## c0uture

Bought my first NARS product yesterday, NARS Angelika lipgloss and I absolutely LOVE IT!


----------



## Mrs Tipton

ChanelGirlE said:
			
		

> i just picked up NARS - Nourishing Eye Cream, i hope it works well.  anyone use it?



I do and I like it. Works great under my concealer and I swear the tiny eye wrinkles I was starting to get are almost gone!  Will replenish when I run out.


----------



## Fiercefriend

I loooooooooove Nars!!!!!!


----------



## pquiles

Fiercefriend said:
			
		

> I loooooooooove Nars!!!!!!



Me too!!  Just got ---
2 btls of SM foundation - 1 for me & 1 for my mumsy
Stylo EL pen in Blue Bayou
Foundation pump
LG pencil in Mexican rose
LG in Norma
Night Series ES palette

We have a new NARS rep who is just an everyday girl that was offered the counter job.  She was so sweet... I had to buy everything she tried and recommended.  I dont know why, but I love when SA are down to earth and not snooty when they sell high value stuff.  I feel obligated to buy more from them.  Wel.... It doesn't hurt that I truly love NARS products does it  ?


----------



## labelwhore04

I want to pick up a NARS lipgloss, something pink. What is the best pink colour? I'm debating between turkish delight and orgasm


----------



## pquiles

mistikat said:
			
		

> I bought a few items from the collection today - the lipstick, eye shadow duo, blush and the Mexican Rose lip gloss pencil. I put it on and loved it, forgot about it and was not happy when I looked in the mirror a couple of hours later and it had turned fluorescent pink ... and was very difficult to remove. I've used and loved a few of the Nars lip gloss pencils before and none has ever changed colour like this. Super disappointing.



I bought Mexican Rose today and really liked how it looked on me at the store.  Also bought Shiseido lip and eye makeup remover just in case I have the removal issue you described.  I'm hoping I don't though... B/c I loved the color on me.


----------



## mistikat

I loved the colour on me too - until it changed drastically. Funny, I bought the new tinted moisturizer on Thursday (love it!) and was mentioning the colour change thing to the SA who sold it to me and she said it happened to her too, though the colour was still wearable for her.


----------



## pquiles

mistikat said:
			
		

> I loved the colour on me too - until it changed drastically. Funny, I bought the new tinted moisturizer on Thursday (love it!) and was mentioning the colour change thing to the SA who sold it to me and she said it happened to her too, though the colour was still wearable for her.



Hmmm.. I will check YT and see if there have been reviews addressing the color change.  Bummer... If its a consistency


----------



## mistikat

I'd be interested to know what you find. I've had these gloss sticks before and this is the first time this has happened. Maybe it's just this particular colour.


----------



## vfab

Hello Everyone.

I LOVE Nars!! So far in my collection I have blushes in Taj Mahal, Torrid, Lovejoy, and Albatross and if I can ever get my hands on Outlaw she will be mine! I have Giza and Supervixen lipglosses, Pure Matte Lipstick in Mascate, and Honolulu Honey Satin Lipstick.

Honolulu Honey with Giza on top and a brown liner make the perfect beige nude lip for me. Now I am looking for a pinkish nude lip with Nars. My friend recommended Cruising lipstick with Belize lipgloss on top and looking at swatches (which aren't always so accurate unfortunately) I think Pure Matte Lipstick in Tonkin with Tempest lipgloss on top might work. My lips are pigmented and I was told Tempest has a similar effect on pigmented lips as Turkish Delight on non-pigmented lips. We shall see! 

Are there any discount codes for the Nars website at this time?


----------



## winniejo

labelwhore04 said:
			
		

> I want to pick up a NARS lipgloss, something pink. What is the best pink colour? I'm debating between turkish delight and orgasm



Turkish Delight is great. Super orgasm has a little more pink on me than orgasm. If I was looking for pink pink, I wouldn't buy either orgasms. Angelika is super pink and Chihuahua is a softer pink.


----------



## labelwhore04

winniejo said:


> Turkish Delight is great. Super orgasm has a little more pink on me than orgasm. If I was looking for pink pink, I wouldn't buy either orgasms. Angelika is super pink and Chihuahua is a softer pink.



thanks! I'm not looking for anything too pink but i don't want too sheer either. I want something in the middle


----------



## fashiolista

Has anyone tried their new tinted moisturizer yet?  Is their coverage better than the LM one?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Glitzerland

fashiolista said:


> Has anyone tried their new tinted moisturizer yet?  Is their coverage better than the LM one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I got quite a big sample, and I really liked it. Problem was that I was poorly matched and got a sample for Alaska, and I am very fair. When I put it on my boyfriend said "hello orange girlfriend", so I guess I will have to try Finland . I managed to tone down Alaska quite well so I still used it for a few days, very light, and I liked it. Can't compare it with LM as I've never tried it.


----------



## tintinloves

has anyone tried the new tinted moisturizer and find that it oxidized a lot? I'm pretty much in between shades and could get away w/ either. But just wondering how it wears throughout the day?


----------



## fashiolista

Glitzerland said:
			
		

> I got quite a big sample, and I really liked it. Problem was that I was poorly matched and got a sample for Alaska, and I am very fair. When I put it on my boyfriend said "hello orange girlfriend", so I guess I will have to try Finland . I managed to tone down Alaska quite well so I still used it for a few days, very light, and I liked it. Can't compare it with LM as I've never tried it.



May I ask what your skin color is in other foundations? Unfortunately there is no NARS counter here where I live and can't see the shades for myself. I am doubting between Finland and Alaska atm. 

Did you find it covered redness or blemishes well?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Glitzerland

fashiolista said:


> May I ask what your skin color is in other foundations? Unfortunately there is no NARS counter here where I live and can't see the shades for myself. I am doubting between Finland and Alaska atm.
> 
> Did you find it covered redness or blemishes well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I'm very fair, but I tan easily so my shades varies quite alot. At the moment I'm at my lighest and wear Armani Luminous silk in 3. 

Other foundations I wear: Bobbi Brown 0-2, Chanel Vitalumiere aqua 10 Beige, and Nars sheer Glow Deauville. I remember reading somewhere that Finland is similar to Deauville, so even Deauville is slightly to dark for me now, I think I can get away with Finland. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## xprettypetalx

Love nars!

I was just wondering... Is there a shade of tinted moisturiser a bit lighter than Chanel b10, as it is just a little too dark?

Thanks!!! X


----------



## fashiolista

xprettypetalx said:
			
		

> Love nars!
> 
> I was just wondering... Is there a shade of tinted moisturiser a bit lighter than Chanel b10, as it is just a little too dark?
> 
> Thanks!!! X



I guess if Finland isn't a match for you, NARS isn't the answer for you then. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fashiolista

Glitzerland said:


> I'm very fair, but I tan easily so my shades varies quite alot. At the moment I'm at my lighest and wear Armani Luminous silk in 3.
> 
> Other foundations I wear: Bobbi Brown 0-2, Chanel Vitalumiere aqua 10 Beige, and Nars sheer Glow Deauville. I remember reading somewhere that Finland is similar to Deauville, so even Deauville is slightly to dark for me now, I think I can get away with Finland.
> 
> Hope it helps.



Thanks! I think I'm definitely getting Finland then, as it seems that I'm either similar to your skin tone or slightly more yellow (:


----------



## jellybebe

fashiolista said:


> May I ask what your skin color is in other foundations? Unfortunately there is no NARS counter here where I live and can't see the shades for myself. I am doubting between Finland and Alaska atm.
> 
> Did you find it covered redness or blemishes well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Have you had the chance to try this tinted moisturizer yet? I am dying to try it but I am also a bit unsure about my colour. I think I should wear Alaska but I'm not totally sure. I wear Sand in Laura Mercier.


----------



## mistikat

No oxidation with the tinted moisturizer. I like it for light coverage and add foundation where needed.


----------



## fashiolista

jellybebe said:
			
		

> Have you had the chance to try this tinted moisturizer yet? I am dying to try it but I am also a bit unsure about my colour. I think I should wear Alaska but I'm not totally sure. I wear Sand in Laura Mercier.



No not yet, I am waiting for other online NARS stockists to carry the tinted moisturizer, because the shipping from the NARS website is outrageous!! 

But I wear Nude in LM. Saw some swatches online the other day, and think Alaska may be a good match for you. Esp. now the sun is starting to shine and you'll get a bit tanned. And what I have read is that it's very bendable as well. Can't wait to try it myself! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## declaredbeauty

fashiolista said:


> Has anyone tried their new tinted moisturizer yet?  Is their coverage better than the LM one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



It covers about the same for me.. maybe a tad bit better.


----------



## declaredbeauty

tintinloves said:


> has anyone tried the new tinted moisturizer and find that it oxidized a lot? I'm pretty much in between shades and could get away w/ either. But just wondering how it wears throughout the day?



It doesn't oxidize.. well at least not for me. Also it wears about 12 hours with me but I also set it with a loose powder.


----------



## pquiles

declaredbeauty said:
			
		

> It doesn't oxidize.. well at least not for me. Also it wears about 12 hours with me but I also set it with a loose powder.



Just got one today... Hope I like it.


----------



## fashiolista

Did anyone encounter any break outs? Almost ordered it online, but then read several reviews that mentioned that they got severe cystic acne because of the moisturizer. 

My skin is recovering from bad acne (of almost 9 years) so I don't want to get more blemishes. :s

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## caley

I also just picked up the tinted moisturizer. Going to give it a try tomorrow!


----------



## Keepallboi

Hi. Not sure if this is the right place to post. If not please move or tell me where to post this. 

So I saw some NARS brushes on eBay and just wondering if they're authentic ?!?

Item: NARS brushes
Seller: makeup_brush
Links:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/11083684136...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1649wt_823

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NARS-14-Eye...t=AU_Makeup&hash=item1c24858aa6#ht_1505wt_932

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NARS-16-Wid...t=AU_Makeup&hash=item1c248592c4#ht_1294wt_823

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NARS-2-Push...t=AU_Makeup&hash=item19ceb61225#ht_1233wt_689

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NARS-4-Angu...t=AU_Makeup&hash=item19ceb61104#ht_1281wt_689

And here's extra pics the seller sent me


----------



## daintree

I don't know where else to complain..lol. Nars lipstick costs $45 in Australia!! I am so desperate to get my hands on Heat Wave that I'm *this* close to buying it here anyways.. 
Anyone one know any online shop that's able to ship to Australia?


----------



## sansandy

daintree said:


> I don't know where else to complain..lol. Nars lipstick costs $45 in Australia!! I am so desperate to get my hands on Heat Wave that I'm *this* close to buying it here anyways..
> Anyone one know any online shop that's able to ship to Australia?



Try HQhair.com


----------



## fashiolista

daintree said:
			
		

> I don't know where else to complain..lol. Nars lipstick costs $45 in Australia!! I am so desperate to get my hands on Heat Wave that I'm *this* close to buying it here anyways..
> Anyone one know any online shop that's able to ship to Australia?



Yes! HQhair.com and kissandmakeupny.com. HQhair is even free shipping, and kamny has a flat rate of 9.95 USD which is still reasonable. 

Hope you find your lipstick!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pquiles

fashiolista said:
			
		

> Did anyone encounter any break outs? Almost ordered it online, but then read several reviews that mentioned that they got severe cystic acne because of the moisturizer.
> 
> My skin is recovering from bad acne (of almost 9 years) so I don't want to get more blemishes. :s
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Didn't encounter any breakouts, but I didn't like it.  Too sheer and I didn't like the overcast look.  I quickly put my NARS Sheer Matte over it.


----------



## fashiolista

pquiles said:
			
		

> Didn't encounter any breakouts, but I didn't like it.  Too sheer and I didn't like the overcast look.  I quickly put my NARS Sheer Matte over it.



Oh no have you ever tried the LM tinted moisturizer? If yes, do you think it's even more sheer than that tinted moisturizer?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pquiles

fashiolista said:
			
		

> Oh no have you ever tried the LM tinted moisturizer? If yes, do you think it's even more sheer than that tinted moisturizer?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Sorry... I haven't tried any LM products


----------



## labelwhore04

Is it just me or does NARS lipgloss really suck? I bought it because of it's popularity and all the good reviews so i figured it must be great. But it's sticky and really dries out my lips, it doesn't feel glossy on your lips, it has the dry lipstick feel which i hate.

I'm finding higher 'quality' brands are really disappointing. To be honest, my victorias secret beauty rush lipgloss is my favourite gloss and it was only like $7.


----------



## ipudgybear

labelwhore04 said:


> Is it just me or does NARS lipgloss really suck? I bought it because of it's popularity and all the good reviews so i figured it must be great. But it's sticky and really dries out my lips, it doesn't feel glossy on your lips, it has the dry lipstick feel which i hate.
> 
> I'm finding higher 'quality' brands are really disappointing. To be honest, my victorias secret beauty rush lipgloss is my favourite gloss and it was only like $7.



I have actually heard of this. A friend of mine told me that NARS lipglosses are very drying and have very minimal wear. I haven't tried it out myself yet and my expectations for them aren't so high anymore.


----------



## girlygirl3

labelwhore04 said:


> Is it just me or does NARS lipgloss really suck? I bought it because of it's popularity and all the good reviews so i figured it must be great. But it's sticky and really dries out my lips, it doesn't feel glossy on your lips, it has the dry lipstick feel which i hate.
> 
> I'm finding higher 'quality' brands are really disappointing. To be honest, my victorias secret beauty rush lipgloss is my favourite gloss and it was only like $7.


 
I don't find NARS lipglosses to be drying at all, but yes they are sticky.  I don't buy too many of them because of this plus that they get messy around the opening so you have to be careful when putting them away.  I usually have to wipe them off first.


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> I don't find NARS lipglosses to be drying at all, but yes they are sticky.  I don't buy too many of them because of this plus that they get messy around the opening so you have to be careful when putting them away.  I usually have to wipe them off first.



same here! not drying but sticky for me and not too crazy about the smell. And every time I use it, I am always cleaning it off. I learned my lesson after it left a sticky mess in my purse and wallet


----------



## JulieDiva

I just purchased the Nars tinted moisturizer in shade medium 1, St. Moritz.
It is amazing, and matches my skin exactly.  I am a B30 in Dior and Chanel foundations.  I have a medium, light olive complexion.

It provides more coverage than the laura mercier TM, and I think  it gives me a nice, subtle glow.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

labelwhore04 said:


> Is it just me or does NARS lipgloss really suck? I bought it because of it's popularity and all the good reviews so i figured it must be great. But it's sticky and really dries out my lips, it doesn't feel glossy on your lips, it has the dry lipstick feel which i hate.
> 
> I'm finding higher 'quality' brands are really disappointing. To be honest, my victorias secret beauty rush lipgloss is my favourite gloss and it was only like $7.



To me, it seems that NARS lip products just all feel somewhat drier than other brands, I prefer the moisturizing/softer feel of Too Faced or MAC lipsticks. This is why I've skipped regular NARS lip glosses so far. (except for the Larger than Life lip gloss, which is a different formula than the regular gloss and really not too bad actually...) I like NARS lipsticks and lip lacquers because they are are unique, but I agree that the formula feels "dryer" than other brands for sure...


----------



## MJDaisy

labelwhore04 said:


> Is it just me or does NARS lipgloss really suck? I bought it because of it's popularity and all the good reviews so i figured it must be great. But it's sticky and really dries out my lips, it doesn't feel glossy on your lips, it has the dry lipstick feel which i hate.
> 
> I'm finding higher 'quality' brands are really disappointing. To be honest, my victorias secret beauty rush lipgloss is my favourite gloss and it was only like $7.



i hate my nars lip gloss. hate hate. i didn't buy another "upscale" lip gloss again for another year. I got Dior last fall and have to say it is a GREAT gloss. worth the money to me. i also bought a chanel recently and love that too.


----------



## Cait

I have to say: generally, I hate lipgloss and NARS is only behind the Guerlain KissKiss and Chanel RA Extrait de gloss for me (in the higher end/department store category.) I also love the NARS lines of regular lipsticks, the Pure Mattes and the lip lacquers.

Their lip products do smell God-awful, but I understand the hype for NARS moreso tham say, MAC's...

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## danae

I got my first larger than life lip gloss and love it. The color is spectacular too, Coeur Sucree, I think. It is a bit sticky, but not to an annoying degree. The biggest waste of money for me were the Chanel lipglosses (LS). So thick and sticky that I havent used them at all. Also, too glittery for me, what was I thinking?! Such a shame to have expensive products just sitting there.


----------



## jellybebe

I am trying out the TM today in Alaska. I have had it for over a week but I have been using a BB cream so wanted to see how much I liked that first. I really like the TM so far, it seems to match my skin perfectly and offers a bit more coverage than the BB cream I was using. It also doesn't seem to oxidize, which is a big problem I had with the Laura Mercier TM.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Purchased Lhasa eyeshadow.. I'm in love.


----------



## Shannara

I love Lhasa too.  It's been my go-to eyeshadow to wear out at night.  I'm really loving the TM lately.  I'd been wearing LM's for a few years, but since my skin is a little drier lately because of Retin-A the Nars works better. I have some of the lipglosses, but I don't wear them often anymore.  Not a fan of the scent, but the texture is a little "gummier" than I usually like.  I like the lipsticks more, though the waxy smell isn't that great.


----------



## coconutsboston

declaredbeauty said:


> Purchased Lhasa eyeshadow.. I'm in love.



Is it similar to Bali?


----------



## declaredbeauty

coconutsboston said:


> Is it similar to Bali?



They are similar but not too similar Bali is like a Brownish taupe.. Lhasa is a lavenderish/greyish taupe. They are different enough to own both.


----------



## coconutsboston

declaredbeauty said:


> They are similar but not too similar Bali is like a Brownish taupe.. Lhasa is a lavenderish/greyish taupe. They are different enough to own both.



I'm sold then!


----------



## winniejo

JulieDiva said:
			
		

> I just purchased the Nars tinted moisturizer in shade medium 1, St. Moritz.
> It is amazing, and matches my skin exactly.  I am a B30 in Dior and Chanel foundations.  I have a medium, light olive complexion.
> 
> It provides more coverage than the laura mercier TM, and I think  it gives me a nice, subtle glow.



I'm wanting to try this. Glad to hear the review. 

Picked up Super Orgasm blush during the Sephora sale last week. I'd sampled it when it first came out but never bought one. I'm LOVING  it.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

winniejo said:


> I'm wanting to try this. Glad to hear the review.
> 
> Picked up Super Orgasm blush during the Sephora sale last week. I'd sampled it when it first came out but never bought one. I'm LOVING  it.








From Left:  Inglot 4SS Brush ~ Sonia Kashuk Small Multi Purpose Powder Brush ~ Edward Bess Luxury Eye Brush ~ 
Nars #13 Large Dome Eye Brush ~ Sonia Kashuk Large Crease Brush ~ Nars #12 Small Dome Eye Brush ~ Nars #14 Eye Contour Brush





From Left:  #13 Large Dome Eye Brush ~ #12 Small Dome Eye Brush ~ #14 Eye Contour Brush

Nars was having a 20% off last week and I got the #13 Large Dome Eye brush and #12 Small Dome Eye brush. I've been using the heck out of the #12 brush. It's sooo versatile. I love using it for crease work, defining the outer v, blending product on the lower lash line, adding color to the inner tear duct and adding my transition/blending color right above my crease area.


----------



## DearBuddha

I picked up Lhasa and Cairo several weeks back. It's total and unending love for both.


----------



## rogersa

I'm obsessed with NARS! But I use Make up forever foundation because it's oil free... Does anybody know of Nars is oil free?


----------



## mistikat

I picked up a few things from the new collection - Never Say Never, Vendanges, Marie-Galante and Moscow.

LOVE Vendanges - it's the perfect neutral to me. Just the right shade of brown, with a hint of purple, enough to keep it from looking washed out. Tried Marie-Galante today and those who have said it doesn't lay down a lot of pigment weren't kidding. But I like the way it looks and the effect of the micro shimmer. Moscow is a bit more orange than I would have liked but I think it's workable with either a neutral liner or a gloss (or just a very neutral face in complementary colours). And Never Say Never is a pretty violet but I think it will pull a bit hot pink on my lips...

Haven't decided about Buenos Aires - looked a little TOO neutral for me!


----------



## Liellabelle

Just received the whole Thakoon collection and Trouville. They are so gorgeous.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Just got my first NARS product - Roman Holiday lipstick!


----------



## fashiolista

rogersa said:
			
		

> I'm obsessed with NARS! But I use Make up forever foundation because it's oil free... Does anybody know of Nars is oil free?



Haven't tried their foundations yet, but I think they are oil free. Their tinted moisturizer is definitely oil free

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fashiolista

jellybebe said:
			
		

> I am trying out the TM today in Alaska. I have had it for over a week but I have been using a BB cream so wanted to see how much I liked that first. I really like the TM so far, it seems to match my skin perfectly and offers a bit more coverage than the BB cream I was using. It also doesn't seem to oxidize, which is a big problem I had with the Laura Mercier TM.



I'm deciding whether to get Finland or Alaska, what color are you in other products and the Laura Mercier TM?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## musthaveseenher

I just got the Sheer Glow foundation in Mont Blanc and I love it. It's supposed to be pink undertoned and still might be a teeny bit yellower than my skin, but the coverage is lovely without being cakey or OTT.


----------



## jellybebe

fashiolista said:
			
		

> I'm deciding whether to get Finland or Alaska, what color are you in other products and the Laura Mercier TM?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I used Sand in LM. I don't know my MAC colour anymore because it has been years since I have used their products but NC20 seems vaguely familiar? I am usually the 2nd lightest colour (with yellow undertones) for most products. In Bare Escentuals I use Light.


----------



## annam

Hi all,
New to Nars. I just bought the Deep Throat blush. I think it looks nice but I was shocked at how neutral the colour is. Every blush i ever purchased, mainly from MAC, has been a bright pink. I am looking forward to buying more Nars products.


----------



## musthaveseenher

annam said:


> Hi all,
> New to Nars. I just bought the Deep Throat blush. I think it looks nice but I was shocked at how neutral the colour is. Every blush i ever purchased, mainly from MAC, has been a bright pink. I am looking forward to buying more Nars products.



I'm considering getting the Deep Throat blush. It's lovely, isn't it? I like that it's subtle, because I'm quite pale and a lot of blushes make me look like a drag queen. But I don't know how I'd go with a powder blush. I prefer creamier ones.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

I would like to buy the new TM but I have no idea which colour I should buy...
Since I don't have to possibility to try it, could somebody help me with a colour match?
For the sheer glow foundation I have Ceylan.
Would st.moritz be my matching colour for the tm?

TIA!


----------



## JulieDiva

Mulberry_Love said:


> I would like to buy the new TM but I have no idea which colour I should buy...
> Since I don't have to possibility to try it, could somebody help me with a colour match?
> For the sheer glow foundation I have Ceylan.
> Would st.moritz be my matching colour for the tm?
> 
> TIA!




I have never used any other NARS foundation, but I am a perfect match to st. moritz.
In Chanel and Dior foundation I am always a B30.  My skin tone is medium, with a light olive undertone.  Don't know if this helps you or not, but have you worn Chanel or Dior, and can compare?


----------



## Mulberry_Love

JulieDiva said:


> I have never used any other NARS foundation, but I am a perfect match to st. moritz.
> In Chanel and Dior foundation I am always a B30.  My skin tone is medium, with a light olive undertone.  Don't know if this helps you or not, but have you worn Chanel or Dior, and can compare?



Hi!

It's been a very long time ago that I have used chanel foundations or tinted moisturizers.
I am a Sand in the tm from Laura Mercier. But that one is a little to light for me.
I have a similar skintone as yourself. I think st. moritz should be fine for me. I'll give it  a try.

Thanks for you reply!


----------



## Somersetlove

Hi all!

Can anyone recommend one or more (!) of the powder eyeshadow duos that looks great on brown eyes?  I work in a very conservative office so can't go too colour crazy.

I have no Nars counters near me but I love the brand, so everything I pick up is a result of reading lots of reviews and gathering opinions, so ladies please help!


----------



## Lexiii

so I just got NARS illuminator in orgasm, and I'm curious, how do you guys put it on? It's like liquid-y/gel-like, so I'm trying to figure out if I just dab it on with my fingers or what. Also, do you guys mix it with your foundation, put it over or under?


----------



## michie

I have Super Orgasm and I mostly dab it on and blend it in. I also use it on a big, fluffy eyeshadow brush and dab/blend. I love it (not more than Albatross, though). I use it after I powder my face. I use MAC's Strobe Cream with my foundation, so dabbing on the high planes is enough for me.


----------



## fieryfashionist

That's what I do, too!  




michie said:


> *I have Super Orgasm and I mostly dab it on and blend it in.* I also use it on a big, fluffy eyeshadow brush and dab/blend. I love it (not more than Albatross, though). I use it after I powder my face. I use MAC's Strobe Cream with my foundation, so* dabbing on the high planes is enough for me.*


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I also just dab it in and then blend it with my finger. Then I set everything with powder afterwards.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I picked up the Ramatuelle trio from Summer 2012:





These colors are AMAZING on me, they make my green eyes really pop!


----------



## chongyuo

Should I get the stick or liquid one if I had really oily skin ?


----------



## michie

I have oily skin and I own both. It's just more important that you don't put the product all over or it will make you appear oilier.


----------



## chongyuo

michie said:
			
		

> I have oily skin and I own both. It's just more important that you don't put the product all over or it will make you appear oilier.



What about this ?


----------



## michie

^Same rules apply. You can still wear all of these products. Placement is key.


----------



## fashiolista

I just ordered my first NARS products online! Am currently waiting for the tinted moisturizer, matte lip pencil Never Say Never and the mini Laguna bronzer! Yay can't wait

Ps. For the european gals, they have complimentary shipping when you order above &euro;60 and you get a mini sample of their eye makeup remover with the code MOTHERSDAY.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mk78

I am based in the UAE, in Dubai and NARS was managed so badly here that the counters are almost closing and they have no more stock. Whenever I am abroad, which is once a year I usually check out the counters and stock up, but does anyone know of any site that stocks NARS that ships all the way over here? Also I have dark hair and eyes and am very light olive tone, what colours should I go for? I am looking for beautiful neutrals and bolds for lips


----------



## fashiolista

mk78 said:
			
		

> I am based in the UAE, in Dubai and NARS was managed so badly here that the counters are almost closing and they have no more stock. Whenever I am abroad, which is once a year I usually check out the counters and stock up, but does anyone know of any site that stocks NARS that ships all the way over here? Also I have dark hair and eyes and am very light olive tone, what colours should I go for? I am looking for beautiful neutrals and bolds for lips



Yes! kissandmakeupny.com and HQHAIR.com both ship internationally. Not sure about the NARS site though. 

At least you had a NARS counter. Am wondering whether there will be one in the Netherlands, ever. Thank god I'll be moving to Paris in September. 

But good luck! I hope these websites will work out for you!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mk78

Thank you!!! The bummer is that the actual swatches are such a poor indication that it would be great to have a counter to try all the samples. I can only go by the swatches to choose lipsticks and lip liners and don't want expensive mistakes


----------



## fashiolista

mk78 said:
			
		

> Thank you!!! The bummer is that the actual swatches are such a poor indication that it would be great to have a counter to try all the samples. I can only go by the swatches to choose lipsticks and lip liners and don't want expensive mistakes



I know right! Honestly, the swatches on the NARS homepage doesn't serve the product right. I recommend temptalia or karlasugar for swatches. They are amazing and have loads of swatches of NARS (and other) brands. You should google them!

Ps. Just got a notification from UPS that my order will arrive tomorrow evening, yay! Will swatch the lip liner then immediately!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## fashiolista

My NARS haul finally arrived. I can post swatches/mini reviews if anyone is interested!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pquiles

Picked up Liberte' blush and larger than life eyeliner... Black color.  The blush looks very close to Taos w/o the glow.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

fashiolista said:
			
		

> My NARS haul finally arrived. I can post swatches/mini reviews if anyone is interested!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I would love to know how you like the tinted moisturizer!  I am trying to decide between the NARS one and Smashbox 

TIA


----------



## fashiolista

CoachDivaNC said:
			
		

> I would love to know how you like the tinted moisturizer!  I am trying to decide between the NARS one and Smashbox
> 
> TIA



Will do! I want to use it for a little longer before I really give a review. But all I can say now is that I am pleasantly surprised!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dizchik

I've been on the search for a new blush for the past couple of weeks, as I've gotten tired of drugstore brands. I must've gone back and forth at Ulta making numerous returns just in the past couple of weeks! I've only spent the last year investing in higher end products, and with the help of YouTube, finally decided to try out NARS blushes. It was a toss-up between TARTE's 12 hr Amazonian Clay blushes and NARS orgasm/deep throat. After a quick consult with a friendly Sephora rep, he suggested deep throat would be a better everyday blush for my fair complexion. I still prefer a little more of a pinkish tone, but I'm liking it a little more each day. I'm still curious about orgasm and I'm very tempted to grab it on my next visit to Sephora, but I think I'm going to wait for a coupon.

In my research I've heard these blushes can last a very long time (not wear-time), but I'm curious as to how long one pot will last if worn everyday.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

fashiolista said:
			
		

> Will do! I want to use it for a little longer before I really give a review. But all I can say now is that I am pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank You


----------



## bellapsyd

just got the Angelika gloss


----------



## Iluvbags

I came here fishing for coupon codes.  Anyone?


----------



## hannahsophia

Iluvbags said:


> I came here fishing for coupon codes. Anyone?


 

lord and taylor has 10% off comestics with the code "friends"


----------



## MomLuvsBags

If u hurry. Sephora has 10% off with code 'thrill'. And I've been wanting to try multiples so I ended up getting 3. I hope I like them. Everyone seems to rave about them. I hope the colors work on my medium complexion for cheeks and lips. My tinted moist is in st. Moritz, almost a perfect match for me, just a little too light but i use brozer so its fine. How does everyone like orgasm, g spot and rivera?? R they drying on the lips and how do you like the color on your lips. I'm hoping for it to be the go to in my bag for lips and cheeks.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## MomLuvsBags

code "thrill"  is still running today on sephora to save 10% on every order. =))


----------



## mothbeast

Does anyone know when the fall collection will be available at Nordstrom or Sephora? I want to buy Amsterdam I think but want to check it out in person. 

thanks


----------



## auntie em

mothbeast said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when the fall collection will be available at Nordstrom or Sephora? I want to buy Amsterdam I think but want to check it out in person.
> 
> thanks



I was at my neighborhood nordie's yesterday and they have the display/testers out already. They will be having makeup artistry event next weekend.


----------



## mothbeast

Thanks! Guess I know where I'm heading after work.


----------



## Star15Rin

Does anyone have the New Wave or American Dream palettes yet? I'm dying for swatches!


----------



## lolakitten

I just bought the first Nars lippie to tempt me in a long time - Larger Than Life Gloss in Piree. The colour is gorgeous but the brush is so scrawny. What do you guys think of the brush on these? (I though I got a defective one at first, but they were all like that)


----------



## Tracy

Did anyone get the Joie de Vivre blush palette?  I'm SO bummed it sold out so fast


----------



## Talinder

I got the palette, but I haven't touched it yet. It's too gorgeous. I think the colors on the Danmari would be better for me, but I hated the inclusion of two Orgasms in that palette. (I got it for my daughter for Christmas.) I'm a bit torn between the two palettes. I may see if I can do a swap.


----------



## jellybebe

lolakitten said:
			
		

> I just bought the first Nars lippie to tempt me in a long time - Larger Than Life Gloss in Piree. The colour is gorgeous but the brush is so scrawny. What do you guys think of the brush on these? (I though I got a defective one at first, but they were all like that)



I don't really understand the brush either - is it supposed to be like a spatula? Why can't they use the sponge-type brush like their regular lip gloss? And since Larger than Life glosses are supposed to be more pigmented, the brush just makes the gloss apply unevenly.


----------



## Tracy

Talinder said:


> I got the palette, but I haven't touched it yet. It's too gorgeous. I think the colors on the Danmari would be better for me, but I hated the inclusion of two Orgasms in that palette. (I got it for my daughter for Christmas.) I'm a bit torn between the two palettes. I may see if I can do a swap.



I felt the same way about the Danmari, I wanted this one!  Maybe the will bring it back around the holidays


----------



## mothbeast

Did anyone get the gift with purchase lip palette from Nordstrom? I was curious about it but they couldn't find it at the counter.


----------



## i<3handbags

Tracy said:


> Did anyone get the Joie de Vivre blush palette?  I'm SO bummed it sold out so fast



I did, it is so pretty. I am hoping they do more of these, and I think they will. They seem to be really popular. I just hope the next one doesn't have Orgasm in it.


----------



## pquiles

Did a a bit of NARS shopping....
- concealer duo
- powder foundation
- larger than life eye pencil in Abbey Road
- soft touch eye shadow in Palladium
- primers: SPF, w/o SPF and eye

Looking to by Tzigane lipstick next.


----------



## Talinder

Tracy said:


> I felt the same way about the Danmari, I wanted this one!  Maybe the will bring it back around the holidays


The palettes have been so popular I'll bet you're right.


i<3handbags said:


> I just hope the next one doesn't have Orgasm in it.


 
With Orgasm being so popular wouldn't they assume nearly everyone has tried it by now? And then there's the new Foreplay kit. It's Orgasm overkill. NARS has so many beautiful colors they may want to consider hyping another one. Could you imagine if they had a build-your-own palette option?


----------



## Tracy

Talinder said:


> The palettes have been so popular I'll bet you're right.
> 
> 
> With Orgasm being so popular wouldn't they assume nearly everyone has tried it by now? And then there's the new Foreplay kit. It's Orgasm overkill. NARS has so many beautiful colors they may want to consider hyping another one. *Could you imagine if they had a build-your-own palette option? *




That would be amazing!


----------



## mistikat

I want to like Orgasm, but the colour just doesn't do much for me ... I agree it would be great if they started to focus on some other colours and palette options. I miss the premade palettes they used to come out with, with eye and lip colours...


----------



## lolakitten

mistikat said:
			
		

> I want to like Orgasm, but the colour just doesn't do much for me ... I agree it would be great if they started to focus on some other colours and palette options. I miss the premade palettes they used to come out with, with eye and lip colours...



Orgasm doesn't work on me either. The two best Nars blushes on me are Dolce Vita & Deep Throat.


----------



## Talinder

Orgasm is too light for me. I've been using the same color, Outlaw, for 9 years. :shame: It's been discontinued though.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Talinder said:
			
		

> Orgasm is too light for me. I've been using the same color, Outlaw, for 9 years. :shame: It's been discontinued though.



Outlaw just came out again with the new Fall collection


----------



## viba424

Tracy said:


> Did anyone get the Joie de Vivre blush palette?  I'm SO bummed it sold out so fast



I got it by mail and it arrived today. I might take some pics tonight if I can. I would also be interested to see what people think. Believe it or not I don't even own any Nars blushes, only a Laguna bronzer and some lip glosses. It must be fate that Ive been waiting all this time, so Im ready to dive in. Plus Ive read some comments and it seems like the colors might be good for my light skin tone. Im excited.

My next purchase is going to be the Born this Way gloss. I like the stickier texture and the color is a whole lot like my discontinued HG Mac Clarity lipglass. I still havent recovered from the loss of that one


----------



## auntie em

Did a bit of NARS shopping
American Dream Palette
High Society Trio
Outlaw Blush


----------



## Talinder

Lady Stardust said:


> Outlaw just came out again with the new Fall collection


 Actually, I should probably find a new color lol


----------



## bebeklein

Lisa Eldridge posted a new vid and one of the looks is an ombre lip using nars scarlett empress lipstick...see 3:53


----------



## elleestbelle

i just bought the orgasm blush this weekend.  i was dubious as to whether or not it would live up to all the hype and omg i love this stuff!!!


----------



## rainrowan

elleestbelle said:


> i just bought the orgasm blush this weekend.  i was dubious as to whether or not it would live up to all the hype and omg i love this stuff!!!



How do you like it so far? I love the smoothness and glide of the Orgasm in the Multiple stick and was _so_ tempted but I'm not really a peachy or shimmery kind of person. I dunno why the SAs always want to put me in yellows, peaches, corals, I feel like I turn out way too sallow esp. for Asian complexion. 

My Nars purchase this past weekend was the Sin blush, it's more plummy and gothic and I love the color, just have to figure out how to apply it correctly on my squarish face. It looks brown and purple at the same time in different lighting.


----------



## elleestbelle

rainrowan said:


> How do you like it so far? I love the smoothness and glide of the Orgasm in the Multiple stick and was _so_ tempted but I'm not really a peachy or shimmery kind of person. I dunno why the SAs always want to put me in yellows, peaches, corals, I feel like I turn out way too sallow esp. for Asian complexion.
> 
> My Nars purchase this past weekend was the Sin blush, it's more plummy and gothic and I love the color, just have to figure out how to apply it correctly on my squarish face. It looks brown and purple at the same time in different lighting.


 
i'm really liking the orgasm blush a lot so far!  i am tan with yellow undertones, so the peachy pink/golden shimmeryness gives me a healthy looking glow.  on me it is more on the pink side than on the peach side.  i tend to not do too well with "fall" colors (i'm asian too).  i have a roundish face with high cheekbones, so i probably am not the best person to give you blush application tips.

there was a blush i had been using by bare minerals that was more purplish and darker.  the color was pretty but almost too dark.  i like the orgasm/nars a lot more since it isn't a loose powder.  with the bare minerals blush, it was a huge challenge to not get too much product onto my brush.  i might have to check out the sin blush since i would likely like the color and the fact that it's in a pan rather than a loose powder.


----------



## rainrowan

elleestbelle said:


> i might have to check out the sin blush since i would likely like the color and the fact that it's in a pan rather than a loose powder.



I want to say the Sin blush does not go on very dark at all (but you can build it up).... it is almost an elusive quirky mauve? The reason why I chose it is because it is very much one of those colors that gives some air of mystery to the face. There is Nars at my local Sephora.

My complexion is way too fickle. It's at times lt medium with yellow undertones and other times it's oddly pale and ruddy pink. Haven't looked into the Nars foundation yet, but maybe I will next time. I have the Kevin Aucoin/Nars book (I think it's the first one), what a lot of great looks!


----------



## pquiles

I got Outlaw but I may return as the color is vey similar o Taos.


----------



## audrey11

info about the new andy warhol collection: 

According to WWD, Sephora exclusive pieces will launch October 1st. Additional products will be available at department and specialty stores on November 1st.

Sephora&rsquo;s collection will be an ode to Warhol&rsquo;s Pop Art with products like a Debbie Harry Cheek & Eye Palette ($65), Kiss Mini Larger Than Life Lip Gloss Coffret ($55) which features Silver Factory, Drella, Chelsea Girls, Blue Movie, and Myths, Walk on the Wild Side Set ($39), and three eyeshadow palettes (Flowers 1, Flowers, 2, Flowers 3, each $55).

For department and specialty stores, they will see a Silver Factory Set ($200) that includes a Silver Factory multiple, new Eyeshadow Trios, Chelsea Girls Pure Matte Lipstick, Desire Blush, Via Veneto Larger Than Life Long-Wear Eyeliner, and a large domed eyeshadow and blush brush. The Edie Set ($75) contains Film Star Pure Matte Lipstick, Edie Eyeshadow, Carpates Eyeliner Stylo, and Deep Throat/Amour Blush DuoShadow. The Beautiful Darling Set ($49) contains Candy Darling Nail Polish, Femme Fatale Duo Eyeshadow, and Woman in Revolt Larger Than Life Lip Gloss. The Photo Booth Set ($35) contains a mini nail polish lineup with Back Room, Soup Can, Chelsea Girls, and Silver Factory. Three different eyeshadow palettes (Self Portrait 1, Self Portrait 2, Self Portrait 3, each $55) will have new shades.

There is an additional 16-piece holiday color cosmetics collection sold at both Sephora and department/specialty locations and features five nail polishes ($18 each), Satellite of Love Highlighting Blush ($28), 47th Street Larger Than Life Long-Wear Eyeliner ($23), four Soft Touch Shadow Pencils ($24 each), five new Larger Than Life Lip Glosses ($26 each).


----------



## pquiles

Do any of you have Taos and Outlaw blushes?  If so, do you think they are too similar to own both?


----------



## JulieDiva

audrey11 said:


> info about the new andy warhol collection:
> 
> According to WWD, Sephora exclusive pieces will launch October 1st. Additional products will be available at department and specialty stores on November 1st.
> 
> Sephora&rsquo;s collection will be an ode to Warhol&rsquo;s Pop Art with products like a Debbie Harry Cheek & Eye Palette ($65), Kiss Mini Larger Than Life Lip Gloss Coffret ($55) which features Silver Factory, Drella, Chelsea Girls, Blue Movie, and Myths, Walk on the Wild Side Set ($39), and three eyeshadow palettes (Flowers 1, Flowers, 2, Flowers 3, each $55).
> 
> For department and specialty stores, they will see a Silver Factory Set ($200) that includes a Silver Factory multiple, new Eyeshadow Trios, Chelsea Girls Pure Matte Lipstick, Desire Blush, Via Veneto Larger Than Life Long-Wear Eyeliner, and a large domed eyeshadow and blush brush. The Edie Set ($75) contains Film Star Pure Matte Lipstick, Edie Eyeshadow, Carpates Eyeliner Stylo, and Deep Throat/Amour Blush DuoShadow. The Beautiful Darling Set ($49) contains Candy Darling Nail Polish, Femme Fatale Duo Eyeshadow, and Woman in Revolt Larger Than Life Lip Gloss. The Photo Booth Set ($35) contains a mini nail polish lineup with Back Room, Soup Can, Chelsea Girls, and Silver Factory. Three different eyeshadow palettes (Self Portrait 1, Self Portrait 2, Self Portrait 3, each $55) will have new shades.
> 
> There is an additional 16-piece holiday color cosmetics collection sold at both Sephora and department/specialty locations and features five nail polishes ($18 each), Satellite of Love Highlighting Blush ($28), 47th Street Larger Than Life Long-Wear Eyeliner ($23), four Soft Touch Shadow Pencils ($24 each), five new Larger Than Life Lip Glosses ($26 each).




Thanks for the info!!

BTW, what is WWD?


----------



## KarlBear

^Womens Wear Daily


----------



## LovesYSL

I went to the Nars FNO event at their 413 Bleecker store last night and I was super impressed. I picked up the limited edition exclusive to them eye shadow duo. It's a really beautiful purple duo and I am so happy I snagged it. I really cannot say enough good things about the Nars store- everyone was super helpful. My friend and I had a really nice male makeup artist who helped her chose a red lip. The girls that checked us out were super sweet and one even went a fetched up glasses of champagne because we couldn't move. When you made a purchase last night you also received a free Nars tote bag and a mini Orgasm blush and a Velvet Gloss lip pencil in New Lover. Definitely stop by if you're in the area and you will be taken care of!


----------



## keodi

pquiles said:


> Do any of you have Taos and Outlaw blushes? If so, do you think they are too similar to own both?


 
I have both Taos and Outlaw. In my opinion, they're not similar at all Outlaw is a shimmery rose as Taos is more shimmering red if that makes sense..


----------



## keodi

LovesYSL said:


> I went to the Nars FNO event at their 413 Bleecker store last night and I was super impressed. I picked up the limited edition exclusive to them eye shadow duo. It's a really beautiful purple duo and I am so happy I snagged it. I really cannot say enough good things about the Nars store- everyone was super helpful. My friend and I had a really nice male makeup artist who helped her chose a red lip. The girls that checked us out were super sweet and one even went a fetched up glasses of champagne because we couldn't move. When you made a purchase last night you also received a free Nars tote bag and a mini Orgasm blush and a Velvet Gloss lip pencil in New Lover. Definitely stop by if you're in the area and you will be taken care of!


 
I need to check out the NARS store.


----------



## pquiles

keodi said:
			
		

> I have both Taos and Outlaw. In my opinion, they're not similar at all Outlaw is a shimmery rose as Taos is more shimmering red if that makes sense..



Hmmm.. For some reason they translate quite similarly on my cheeks.  Can't tell the difference.


----------



## beauxgoris

Is the *new* "Outlaw" the same color as the old (discontinued) outlaw from a few years ago?


----------



## Iluvbags

beauxgoris said:


> Is the *new* "Outlaw" the same color as the old (discontinued) outlaw from a few years ago?


 
Good question.  I saw it on the new collection display recently and thought it was a re-promote.  I didnt realize it was ever discontinued.  Looks the same to me


----------



## Iluvbags

Has anyone tried or own Liberte blush?  It's on the list as it looks so pretty in the pan


----------



## beauxgoris

Iluvbags said:


> Good question.  I saw it on the new collection display recently and thought it was a re-promote.  I didnt realize it was ever discontinued.  Looks the same to me



Thank you for reply. I've been dying to know since I didn't get it the first time around - but no one has compared the old and new that I've been able to find.


----------



## sparksfly

Whats your favorite products?

I'm planning on buying something from their 20% off beauty.com sale but I'm not sure which Nars product I want to get.

I'm thinking maybe an eyeshadow duo[any colors that are amazing?] but some reviews said they were amazing but a few colors were ok[they came out very chunky]

I think I'm sold on the Orgasm blush, but not sure what else to get.


----------



## pquiles

sparksfly said:


> Whats your favorite products?
> 
> I'm planning on buying something from their 20% off beauty.com sale but I'm not sure which Nars product I want to get.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe an eyeshadow duo[any colors that are amazing?] but some reviews said they were amazing but a few colors were ok[they came out very chunky]
> 
> I think I'm sold on the Orgasm blush, but not sure what else to get.



There is a NARS makeup thread already started:

http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/nars-lovers-thread-post-questions-chit-chat-purchase-646403.html

  But.... to answer your question, I have lots of NARS makeup and really love their blushes and most of the e/s duos.  Also have the primers (eye primer in tube is wonderful.  Lipsticks, glosses... although I don't like the scent, liners ... heck, you get the picture .


----------



## maybeiloveyou

Blush for SURE! It lasts forever. I love their eyeshadows too.


----------



## aikoNakamura

I love their Blushes! I have Deep Throat and I just purchased Outlaw. I also got a Deluxe Sample of Orgasm. I also love their Velvet Matte Lip Pencils. I have it in Walkyrie and plan on getting more. I also have their Pure Matte Lip Sticks that are wonderful as well. I'm a new Nars fan and I'm very happy with all my purchases.


----------



## sparksfly

What are your favorite eyeshadow duos?

I ordered Orgasm blush last night, but now I'm thinking of ordering an eyeshadow duo but I'm unsure of what one to get.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

If I didn't have very similar colors from MAC already I'd buy Rated R because I like the brightness and the color combination. Are you looking for something neutral, smokey or bright?

On another note: anyone got the NARS essentials set from Sephora for 500 beauty insider points? It has a mini Orgasm blush and New lover Velvet pencil (just like the one from the store event I guess) as well as a mini Eye primer and face primer.


----------



## sunglow

sparksfly said:


> What are your favorite eyeshadow duos?
> 
> I ordered Orgasm blush last night, but now I'm thinking of ordering an eyeshadow duo but I'm unsure of what one to get.


I have Mediteranee, Earth Angel, and Surabaya. I really like them and I want to  try some of the others.


----------



## sparksfly

CrackBerryCream said:


> If I didn't have very similar colors from MAC already I'd buy Rated R because I like the brightness and the color combination. Are you looking for something neutral, smokey or bright?
> 
> On another note: anyone got the NARS essentials set from Sephora for 500 beauty insider points? It has a mini Orgasm blush and New lover Velvet pencil (just like the one from the store event I guess) as well as a mini Eye primer and face primer.





sunglow said:


> I have Mediteranee, Earth Angel, and Surabaya. I really like them and I want to  try some of the others.



I ended up just ordering Earth Angel. I wanted a duo I could use both colors together and this seemed to work well for that.

I also read reviews that the green blends nicely into the taupe color and create a nice smokey eye. Once I see it in person if I really hate it I'll just see if I can exchange it for a different duo.

I tried to stay away from colors I already had in my UD naked palette.


----------



## pquiles

Iluvbags said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried or own Liberte blush?  It's on the list as it looks so pretty in the pan



I have it and love it.  I have used it almost everyday for work.... Blends beautifully.


----------



## bebeklein

On another note: anyone got the NARS essentials set from Sephora for 500 beauty insider points? It has a mini Orgasm blush and New lover Velvet pencil (just like the one from the store event I guess) as well as a mini Eye primer and face primer.[/QUOTE]

Yes I went ahead and got the nars 500 point..the nars new lover was what convinced me...Ive never used their lip pencils And Im glad i gave it a try...really like it so far..I already use their eye primers so that was great...I was also curious bout the primer since its for large pores but I haven't tried it yet...for me the orgasm was superfluous....I have enough to probably last me forever.

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/02/10/how-i-lost-my-nars-new-lover-velvet-gloss-lip-pencil/


----------



## CrackBerryCream

bebeklein said:


> On another note: anyone got the NARS essentials set from Sephora for 500 beauty insider points? It has a mini Orgasm blush and New lover Velvet pencil (just like the one from the store event I guess) as well as a mini Eye primer and face primer.



Yes I went ahead and got the nars 500 point..the nars new lover was what convinced me...Ive never used their lip pencils And Im glad i gave it a try...really like it so far..I already use their eye primers so that was great...I was also curious bout the primer since its for large pores but I haven't tried it yet...for me the orgasm was superfluous....I have enough to probably last me forever.

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/02/10/how-i-lost-my-nars-new-lover-velvet-gloss-lip-pencil/[/QUOTE]

I only tried the lip pencil and blush so far. I never actually bought orgasm blush, so I was quite happy to get a mini for free  I've heard the eye primer is better than UDPP, so I should try it soon...


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

I also took the plunge and got the Nars 500 pt gift.  With the lip pencil if you put a dark brown lip gloss just in the corners it makes a pretty lip effect.  Just thought I would share.





CrackBerryCream said:


> Yes I went ahead and got the nars 500 point..the nars new lover was what convinced me...Ive never used their lip pencils And Im glad i gave it a try...really like it so far..I already use their eye primers so that was great...I was also curious bout the primer since its for large pores but I haven't tried it yet...for me the orgasm was superfluous....I have enough to probably last me forever.
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/02/10/how-i-lost-my-nars-new-lover-velvet-gloss-lip-pencil/



I only tried the lip pencil and blush so far. I never actually bought orgasm blush, so I was quite happy to get a mini for free  I've heard the eye primer is better than UDPP, so I should try it soon...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kansashalo

My store was giving the NARS lip pencil (from the 500 point perk) as a 100 point perk item.  I grabbed it and was pleasantly surprised at how much I liked it.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Kansashalo said:
			
		

> My store was giving the NARS lip pencil (from the 500 point perk) as a 100 point perk item.  I grabbed it and was pleasantly surprised at how much I liked it.



My store too!  I like it!!  My pencil seems to melt.  Do you have this problem?


----------



## bebeklein

CrackBerryCream said:


> Yes I went ahead and got the nars 500 point..the nars new lover was what convinced me...Ive never used their lip pencils And Im glad i gave it a try...really like it so far..I already use their eye primers so that was great...I was also curious bout the primer since its for large pores but I haven't tried it yet...for me the orgasm was superfluous....I have enough to probably last me forever.
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/02/10/how-i-lost-my-nars-new-lover-velvet-gloss-lip-pencil/



I only tried the lip pencil and blush so far. I never actually bought orgasm blush, so I was quite happy to get a mini for free  I've heard the eye primer is better than UDPP, so I should try it soon...[/QUOTE]

Yes the eye primer is my holy grail!  Lia Eldridge was the first to turn me on to it.  It doesn't make my eyelids dry like a lot of primers do - it moisturizes but doesnt crease and makes shadow more pigmented and longlasting...still looks great after an 11 hour day. I've tried many primers..udpp, Mac paint pot, lorac, Stila prime pot, Laura mercier etc. and nothing even comes close.


----------



## bebeklein

Kansashalo said:


> My store was giving the NARS lip pencil (from the 500 point perk) as a 100 point perk item.  I grabbed it and was pleasantly surprised at how much I liked it.



Me too!!! This is my first time trying the lip pencils and I'm in love.    Also it looks like Blake livelys makeup artist uses a lot of nars on her.  I like the dragon girl red square combo!

http://news.instyle.com/2012/07/27/blake-lively-red-lipstick/

http://makeupforlife.net/2010/05/ce...-museum-of-art-costume-institute-benefit.html


----------



## OMG3kids

Hi ladies!! I'm dying to try the copacabana highlighter or multiple. I've been told its lovely on us blue eyed, blonde haired, fair-skinned girls but I don't want to look like the Snow Queen. Advice??


----------



## stacyglam

OMG3kids said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm dying to try the copacabana highlighter or multiple. I've been told its lovely on us blue eyed, blonde haired, fair-skinned girls but I don't want to look like the Snow Queen. Advice??


I have the illuminator and multiple and I love them both. The illuminator is a little much for everyday though so the multiple gets more use. Either way they're both gorgeous


----------



## OMG3kids

stacyglam said:
			
		

> I have the illuminator and multiple and I love them both. The illuminator is a little much for everyday though so the multiple gets more use. Either way they're both gorgeous



Thanks!!! Glad to hear you like it.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I bought the larger than life 42nd street eyeliner really pretty and I bought a plain b lack ltl eyeliner. I Aldo bought the neutral belle de jour lipstick and neutral color forgot name larger than life gloss. These larger than life products stay and last a long time.


----------



## OMG3kids

Lv-nowwhat said:
			
		

> I bought the larger than life 42nd street eyeliner really pretty and I bought a plain b lack ltl eyeliner. I Aldo bought the neutral belle de jour lipstick and neutral color forgot name larger than life gloss. These larger than life products stay and last a long time.



Are they a larger size? Your purchases sound lovely!!


----------



## pquiles

CrackBerryCream said:


> Yes I went ahead and got the nars 500 point..the nars new lover was what convinced me...Ive never used their lip pencils And Im glad i gave it a try...really like it so far..I already use their eye primers so that was great...I was also curious bout the primer since its for large pores but I haven't tried it yet...for me the orgasm was superfluous....I have enough to probably last me forever.
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/02/10/how-i-lost-my-nars-new-lover-velvet-gloss-lip-pencil/



I only tried the lip pencil and blush so far. I never actually bought orgasm blush, so I was quite happy to get a mini for free  I've heard the eye primer is better than UDPP, so I should try it soon...[/QUOTE]

Is this 500 pt perk offer over?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

pquiles said:


> Is this 500 pt perk offer over?



I'm not sure, when I left NYC one of the Times square stores didn't receive their shipping yet due to Sandy, but that was on Nov 16 so I guess they won't have them anymore. I got mine from the 5th ave store, which was the only one that had it at that time. Better call the stores near you to make sure though. I can only say Sephora online doesn't have it (unless they re-stocked), they were out of the offer before I got it on 5th ave


----------



## Iluvbags

Did anyone order during the NARS Friends and Family sale? I missed out because I heard about it at the last minute and did not have time to get my head together a decide what I wanted. LOL!


----------



## pquiles

Iluvbags said:
			
		

> Did anyone order during the NARS Friends and Family sale? I missed out because I heard about it at the last minute and did not have time to get my head together a decide what I wanted. LOL!



Yes... I did.  i was totally all over the place trying to figure out what I wanted too since they sold out of the E/S primer that I desperately needed.  I ordered at 11:56 PM ...


----------



## tadpolenyc

Iluvbags said:


> Did anyone order during the NARS Friends and Family sale? I missed out because I heard about it at the last minute and did not have time to get my head together a decide what I wanted. LOL!



i am expecting a huge order from them. i placed the order on monday, but they still haven't shipped. now, compare that to sephora's turnaround time, and it makes them look particularly sad. i'm really looking forward to the makeup your mind: express yourself eyes set. i am sucker for nars palettes.


----------



## nicci404

Iluvbags said:


> Did anyone order during the NARS Friends and Family sale? I missed out because I heard about it at the last minute and did not have time to get my head together a decide what I wanted. LOL!



yes! I got the lip gloss Downtown which I have been hoping would be brought back - it said "Vintage" I think it was limited edition before. I also got the duo eyeshadow All About Eve - it will be my first eyeshadow from Nars.


----------



## nicci404

tadpolenyc said:


> i am expecting a huge order from them. i placed the order on monday, but they still haven't shipped. now, compare that to sephora's turnaround time, and it makes them look particularly sad. i'm really looking forward to the makeup your mind: express yourself eyes set. i am sucker for nars palettes.



I hope it ships soon! I also placed an order on Monday and it finally shipped today. I was starting to get worried. Maybe they just have a lot of orders to fill but I hope it is not always this slow...I was kind of surprised.


----------



## darma2011

nicci404 said:
			
		

> I hope it ships soon! I also placed an order on Monday and it finally shipped today. I was starting to get worried. Maybe they just have a lot of orders to fill but I hope it is not always this slow...I was kind of surprised.



Yes they are super slow.  I placed an order a few months ago and it took a couple weeks to receive it.   Love their products though, especially when discounted!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Just purchased my first Nars single eyeshadow(Fez).


----------



## auntie em

Iluvbags said:
			
		

> Did anyone order during the NARS Friends and Family sale? I missed out because I heard about it at the last minute and did not have time to get my head together a decide what I wanted. LOL!



I got the gift box (a splurge!). It is made of sturdy cardbox with the same finish as the eyeshadow palettes (rubbery black).

Eye Shadow Duos in Bohemian Gold, Dogon & Grand Palais. 

Eye Shadow Trio in Delphes

Pleasures of Paris Palette


----------



## tadpolenyc

my package was delivered yesterday, but i had to call cs last thursday to ask for an update. not sure if that's what prompted the shipment as it went out the same day i reached out to them.



nicci404 said:


> I hope it ships soon! I also placed an order on Monday and it finally shipped today. I was starting to get worried. Maybe they just have a lot of orders to fill but I hope it is not always this slow...I was kind of surprised.


----------



## briar

:help:
can anyone tell me... *does the NARS sheer glow/matte foundation casts white shadow on photograph??* 
:wondering


----------



## pquiles

tadpolenyc said:
			
		

> my package was delivered yesterday, but i had to call cs last thursday to ask for an update. not sure if that's what prompted the shipment as it went out the same day i reached out to them.



Haven't received my package yet.  Went out on Tuesday of last week... Hmmm,


----------



## Gremlin

Can anyone recommend me a NARS blush? Never owned anything from NARS before.

Looking for something dark and red/pink toned. Nothing orange or peach.

Thanks guys


----------



## pquiles

Gremlin said:


> Can anyone recommend me a NARS blush? Never owned anything from NARS before.
> 
> Looking for something dark and red/pink toned. Nothing orange or peach.
> 
> Thanks guys



Hmmm... What about Taos?


----------



## michie

Gremlin said:


> Can anyone recommend me a NARS blush? Never owned anything from NARS before.
> 
> Looking for something dark and red/pink toned. Nothing orange or peach.
> 
> Thanks guys



Dolce Vita


----------



## tadpolenyc

Gremlin said:


> Can anyone recommend me a NARS blush? Never owned anything from NARS before.
> 
> Looking for something dark and red/pink toned. Nothing orange or peach.
> 
> Thanks guys



taos is a good suggestion. outlaw is very pretty too.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Picked up Liberte last week.. Can I just say I love it?! I haven't had the NARS bug in awhile.


----------



## kcpcgurl

where besides sephora sells nars lipstick in schiap?


----------



## auntie em

kcpcgurl said:
			
		

> where besides sephora sells nars lipstick in schiap?



Nordstrom has it. Online at Neiman Marcus and Amazon.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Just ordered the NARS Afghan Red lipstick online. Super excited to get it! Haven't found a good red lipstick yet, but this one looks promising.


----------



## pquiles

declaredbeauty said:
			
		

> Picked up Liberte last week.. Can I just say I love it?! I haven't had the NARS bug in awhile.



I love my Liberte'.  I use it quite frequently.


----------



## pquiles

Wished I had gotten something else


----------



## keodi

pquiles said:


> I love my Liberte'.  I use it quite frequently.



me too so often these days I got a back-up.


----------



## pquiles

keodi said:


> me too so often these days I got a back-up.




Beauty twins!!! I think we like a lot of the same beauty stuff.


----------



## MissNataliie

Are the multiples worth checking out? 

For an event coming up I'm wanting to use Copacabana Multiple to make my skin glow! I read via Allure magazine to use it on your collar bones, shines, top of thighs, and sides of shoulders. What do you guys think?


----------



## pquiles

MissNataliie said:
			
		

> Are the multiples worth checking out?
> 
> For an event coming up I'm wanting to use Copacabana Multiple to make my skin glow! I read via Allure magazine to use it on your collar bones, shines, top of thighs, and sides of shoulders. What do you guys think?



If your clothes won't be touching those areas... Otherwise I'd be worried about color transfer.


----------



## MissNataliie

pquiles said:


> If your clothes won't be touching those areas... Otherwise I'd be worried about color transfer.



They won't be!  I'm wearing a strapless dress that hits just above the knee.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Anybody try the new setting powder. Is it compareable to the MUFE HD powder?


----------



## pquiles

MissNataliie said:
			
		

> They won't be!  I'm wearing a strapless dress that hits just above the knee.



Ooooh ... Then get your shine on my dear!


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

I just picked up this new color seduction at sephora today.  Not sure if it is too dark.  But I just love it!! 



Gremlin said:


> Can anyone recommend me a NARS blush? Never owned anything from NARS before.
> 
> Looking for something dark and red/pink toned. Nothing orange or peach.
> 
> Thanks guys


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I just bought duo shadow Clair vert it says it's new I love it.  I'm waiting for the spring disco nail polish and the pink shadow duo.  It's online but not at nordies where I shop


----------



## dr.pepper

Seduction looks so good. It is definitely on my list!


----------



## Catsgame

I really want to try the new pressed powder, but it may have to go to the end of my list of things to buy for right now.. I had a major NARS haul in December...

Sex Appeal, Penny Lane and Orgasm/Laguna Mini Duo. 
Chelsea Girls Lip Laquer...

All these things are perfect to me!


----------



## jellybebe

Catsgame said:


> I really want to try the new pressed powder, but it may have to go to the end of my list of things to buy for right now.. I had a major NARS haul in December...
> 
> Sex Appeal, Penny Lane and Orgasm/Laguna Mini Duo.
> Chelsea Girls Lip Laquer...
> 
> All these things are perfect to me!



Ooh the pressed powder sounds appealing... Although I have about 7 compacts and usually use translucent loose powder. It's a problem.


----------



## tadpolenyc

Ligea77 said:


> Has anyone purchased this palette yet?http://http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nars-the-happening-palette/3447117?origin=category&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=5985 Can you identify the eyeshadow shades?



i have it. the eyeshadows are night star, corfu, coconut grove, and kuala lumpur II.


----------



## Prufrock613

jellybebe said:


> Ooh the pressed powder sounds appealing... Although I have about 7 compacts and usually use translucent loose powder. It's a problem.


I do, as well, but this is different!  This has an absolute silky, light as air texture that I cannot see on my skin.  What I do see are larger pores that are visibly blurred and an all over smoothness.  I really like this.  I had just about given up on setting powders b/c I don't like to see detectable makeup.  This is perfect for my needs


----------



## jellybebe

Prufrock613 said:


> I do, as well, but this is different!  This has an absolute silky, light as air texture that I cannot see on my skin.  What I do see are larger pores that are visibly blurred and an all over smoothness.  I really like this.  I had just about given up on setting powders b/c I don't like to see detectable makeup.  This is perfect for my needs



Looks like I'll have to try it then!


----------



## Ligea77

tadpolenyc said:


> i have it. the eyeshadows are night star, corfu, coconut grove, and kuala lumpur II.



Thanks!


----------



## apolina

I picked up some NARS yesterday






Wicked Love set (minus the gloss), And God Created the Woman set, Seduction

This palette...instant love.


----------



## OMG3kids

apolina said:
			
		

> I picked up some NARS yesterday
> 
> Wicked Love set (minus the gloss), And God Created the Woman set, Seduction
> 
> This palette...instant love.



Lovely!


----------



## Ligea77

apolina said:


> I picked up some NARS yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Love set (minus the gloss), And God Created the Woman set, Seduction
> 
> This palette...instant love.



That palette is beautiful. I may have to get that rather than the Happening one!


----------



## pquiles

Ligea77 said:
			
		

> That palette is beautiful. I may have to get that rather than the Happening one!



Me too!


----------



## missjenny2679

Hey ladies! I didn't forget about you all, but I wanted to give the powder some time! I'm 33 and I have issues with adult acne (BOO!) and am VERY...I repeat...VERY oily! I've come to terms with the fact that nothing will ever keep it at bay for the whole day. I actually tried both forms of this powder, and sadly I think it will go back.

I currently wear Chanel's long wear foundation and used the NARS to set it. It did give a nice "softness" to my face at first. However, I still got oily around lunch time and the "softness" was no longer there. Honestly, I think my Chanel loose power gives me the same finish as this one. It is more expensive, but you get a TON of it so it lasts forever. It also does not give me the dreaded "white" face in photos.

I adore NARS, and wanted so badly to love this, but back it goes. That just means I'll get a fab NARS blush or lipstick instead! I don't want to say you ladies should stay away from it, or that It won't work for you. It is getting rave reviews, and does look pretty at first. If any other uber oily gals try this...please tell me how it works for you!


----------



## *schmoo*

missjenny2679 said:


> Hey ladies! I didn't forget about you all, but I wanted to give the powder some time! I'm 33 and I have issues with adult acne (BOO!) and am VERY...I repeat...VERY oily! I've come to terms with the fact that nothing will ever keep it at bay for the whole day. I actually tried both forms of this powder, and sadly I think it will go back.
> 
> I currently wear Chanel's long wear foundation and used the NARS to set it. It did give a nice "softness" to my face at first. However, I still got oily around lunch time and the "softness" was no longer there. Honestly, I think my Chanel loose power gives me the same finish as this one. It is more expensive, but you get a TON of it so it lasts forever. It also does not give me the dreaded "white" face in photos.
> 
> I adore NARS, and wanted so badly to love this, but back it goes. That just means I'll get a fab NARS blush or lipstick instead! I don't want to say you ladies should stay away from it, or that It won't work for you. It is getting rave reviews, and does look pretty at first. If any other uber oily gals try this...please tell me how it works for you!



Thanks for the update.  I was hoping that "light reflecting" aspect of it would make it special


----------



## jellybebe

I bought the setting powder today. I didn't expect it to be white! I'm not sure what I think of it yet, as it was extremely cold out today and my skin was flaking. I'll try it again tomorrow right after I apply my Nars TM.


----------



## Prufrock613

I love the setting powder!  I have been using it for a little over a week.  It makes me look finished and pulled together.  It blurs my pores and gives a soft, smooth appearance.  I cannot tell I'm wearing powder- no caking or settling into fine lines.

I would by no means recommend this for anyone's only defense against oil control, especially if you are fairly oily.  If you just need moderate t-zone mattifying, it's good.  It's great for just taking down the shine if you use a glowy TM or foundation.


----------



## *schmoo*

I checked out the finishing powder at Sephora yesterday.  It has shimmer but when you apply, it doesn't really show.  I would get it if I didn't already have a finishing powder, but when I run out of my current one, I will get this.


----------



## GingerSnap527

So between the NARS setting powder, BE Mineral Veil, and MUFE HD powder, which one would everyone use?


----------



## missjenny2679

GingerSnap527 said:


> So between the NARS setting powder, BE Mineral Veil, and MUFE HD powder, which one would everyone use?


I've tried them all, and IMO by far the NARS would win!


----------



## jesslovestexas

Omg the cruella lipstick - it's a fat pencil. Never worn it without a compliment of what a perfect shade it was. And I've put it on others and it always looks perfect! Stays all day too! It's the only thing I will wear.


----------



## friday13bride

jesslovestexas said:


> Omg the cruella lipstick - it's a fat pencil. Never worn it without a compliment of what a perfect shade it was. And I've put it on others and it always looks perfect! Stays all day too! It's the only thing I will wear.



Is it very drying on your lips? I want to try it but I'm afraid it's going to be really dry.. I'm always Leary of matte reds
Thanks!!


----------



## SSoter

I am so excited to share this haul, that came two days early! 

I had a ton of extra Amazon gift credits (thank you, old textbooks!) and what better thing to order than Nars?!




(Sorry the picture isn't great) From top to bottom, left to right they are:
 Satellite of Love (Hightlighter from the Andy Warhol Collection)
Liberte
Gaiety
Angelika
Outlaw
Mata Hari
Montenegro (Cream blush)
Laguna
Exhibit A
Two Turkish Delights (my all-time favorite glosses- both for back ups)

I have more credits on another account, so my next haul will be eyes 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Prufrock613

SSoter said:


> I am so excited to share this haul, that came two days early!
> 
> I had a ton of extra Amazon gift credits (thank you, old textbooks!) and what better thing to order than Nars?!
> 
> View attachment 2050603
> 
> 
> (Sorry the picture isn't great) From top to bottom, left to right they are:
> Satellite of Love (Hightlighter from the Andy Warhol Collection)
> Liberte
> Gaiety
> Angelika
> Outlaw
> Mata Hari
> Montenegro (Cream blush)
> Laguna
> Exhibit A
> Two Turkish Delights (my all-time favorite glosses- both for back ups)
> 
> I have more credits on another account, so my next haul will be eyes
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Nice haul!   A very nice variety- you are set in the blush department for a while


----------



## SSoter

Prufrock613 said:


> Nice haul!   A very nice variety- you are set in the blush department for a while



Definitely! I love a variety!


----------



## *schmoo*

SSoter said:


> I am so excited to share this haul, that came two days early!
> 
> I had a ton of extra Amazon gift credits (thank you, old textbooks!) and what better thing to order than Nars?!
> 
> View attachment 2050603
> 
> 
> (Sorry the picture isn't great) From top to bottom, left to right they are:
> Satellite of Love (Hightlighter from the Andy Warhol Collection)
> Liberte
> Gaiety
> Angelika
> Outlaw
> Mata Hari
> Montenegro (Cream blush)
> Laguna
> Exhibit A
> Two Turkish Delights (my all-time favorite glosses- both for back ups)
> 
> I have more credits on another account, so my next haul will be eyes
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



What a haul! I'm in awe.  And thanks for sharing your tip about Amazon.  I have a ton of old textbooks that maybe Amazon will want


----------



## SSoter

*schmoo* said:


> What a haul! I'm in awe.  And thanks for sharing your tip about Amazon.  I have a ton of old textbooks that maybe Amazon will want



Search for their trade-in store and just follow the instructions!


----------



## beauxgoris

I posted this in the thread I started about how long before you repurchase blush - but I thought I'd add here too because I was so surprised!  I went and repurchased a new Nars orgasm today because my old one was 9 years old. I put them side by side and low and behold they *WERE DIFFERENT!* I don't know if it's because my old one is 9 years old or they changed the color - but the new one is more pigmented then my old version. I also noticed on makeup blogs that were raving about "O" that their photos made it look more pigmented then my pan of "O". 

Here they are side by side new on left old on right in natural light no flash or enhancement: 






Here they are side by side with a bit of photo enhancement to see color difference even more:


----------



## OMG3kids

beauxgoris said:


> I posted this in the thread I started about how long before you repurchase blush - but I thought I'd add here too because I was so surprised!  I went and repurchased a new Nars orgasm today because my old one was 9 years old. I put them side by side and low and behold they WERE DIFFERENT! I don't know if it's because my old one is 9 years old or they changed the color - but the new one is more pigmented then my old version. I also noticed on makeup blogs that were raving about "O" that their photos made it look more pigmented then my pan of "O".
> 
> Here they are side by side new on left old on right in natural light no flash or enhancement:
> 
> Here they are side by side with a bit of photo enhancement to see color difference even more:



Gorgeous!


----------



## OMG3kids

OMG3kids said:


> Gorgeous!



I meant gorgeous/perfect comparison photos. Ignore me---I'm exhausted!


----------



## bellapsyd

I asked for the finishing powder and got the lose Version (wasn't aware there were two!)- I like it so far. Anyone used both the loose and the pressed version that will give a review of the differences?


----------



## bellapsyd

megan_ said:


> I absolutely adore nars laguna bronzer and their eye shadow duos! What are some of your opinions on their lipglosses? I have been wanting to try them.



I love them! I have a few different kinds- anything in particular you are looking for reviews on?


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> I asked for the finishing powder and got the lose Version (wasn't aware there were two!)- I like it so far. Anyone used both the loose and the pressed version that will give a review of the differences?



Well I got the pressed version and I'm wondering if I shouldn't have gotten the loose one since every time I try it, it makes my skin flake and emphasizes how dry it looks. None of my other makeup does that (and my skin isn't normally flaky)! I have the Tarte loose finishing powder and I absolutely love that, so I wonder how the Nars one compares.


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> Well I got the pressed version and I'm wondering if I shouldn't have gotten the loose one since every time I try it, it makes my skin flake and emphasizes how dry it looks. None of my other makeup does that (and my skin isn't normally flaky)! I have the Tarte loose finishing powder and I absolutely love that, so I wonder how the Nars one compares.


interesting....maybe I should be happy I got the loose powder!  I use it with their powder brush (nice, but not worth $50)


----------



## FaireDuShopping

Cait said:


> Anyone tried the new(ish!) Seduction blush?



I just picked it up when I was in NY. The SA tried it on me and I liked that it is a change from the others that I have (desire, gaiety, exhibit a, luster). It has more of a plum hue on the skin, but I have to apply with a light hand since I'm very pale and it is very pigmented.


----------



## SSoter

Anyone tried Nars mascara? Thoughts?

I tried it years and years ago and I remember hating it because it wasn't really buildable- it was quite brittle. I've since become a Lancome mascara devotee, but I decided to try the Hypnose Star for my last tube and it flakes like crazy. 

I don't specifically prefer lengthening or volumizing... I am just curious to give Nars mascara another go since I love everything else they do.


----------



## Cait

FaireDuShopping said:


> I just picked it up when I was in NY. The SA tried it on me and I liked that it is a change from the others that I have (desire, gaiety, exhibit a, luster). It has more of a plum hue on the skin, but I have to apply with a light hand since I'm very pale and it is very pigmented.



Thank you !! I'm very pale too; I swatched but was too undecided - temptalia mentioned Dolce Vita as a suitable alternative for pale skin (which I have) but I don't get that much use out of it. But I liked that Seduction seemed to have less brown in it? I skipped Outlaw as I figured it'd be too intense... and I still can't get either out of my mind!


----------



## bella601

SSoter said:


> I am so excited to share this haul, that came two days early!
> 
> I had a ton of extra Amazon gift credits (thank you, old textbooks!) and what better thing to order than Nars?!
> 
> (Sorry the picture isn't great) From top to bottom, left to right they are:
> Satellite of Love (Hightlighter from the Andy Warhol Collection)
> Liberte
> Gaiety
> Angelika
> Outlaw
> Mata Hari
> Montenegro (Cream blush)
> Laguna
> Exhibit A
> Two Turkish Delights (my all-time favorite glosses- both for back ups)
> 
> I have more credits on another account, so my next haul will be eyes
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Awesome haul!


----------



## SSoter

Cait said:


> Thank you !! I'm very pale too; I swatched but was too undecided - temptalia mentioned Dolce Vita as a suitable alternative for pale skin (which I have) but I don't get that much use out of it. But I liked that Seduction seemed to have less brown in it? I skipped Outlaw as I figured it'd be too intense... and I still can't get either out of my mind!



Outlaw went on beautifully for me and I wear Mont Blanc in foundation... You just have to have a light touch, I think.


----------



## missjenny2679

Anyone else try the new powder? I actually ended up keeping mine. I would love to hear more reviews though!


----------



## bellapsyd

i'm actually loving it- I got compliments today on how great my makeup looked (I did nothing different).  So, it works!


----------



## flrich23

SSoter said:


> I am so excited to share this haul, that came two days early!
> 
> I had a ton of extra Amazon gift credits (thank you, old textbooks!) and what better thing to order than Nars?!
> 
> View attachment 2050603
> 
> 
> (Sorry the picture isn't great) From top to bottom, left to right they are:
> Satellite of Love (Hightlighter from the Andy Warhol Collection)
> Liberte
> Gaiety
> Angelika
> Outlaw
> Mata Hari
> Montenegro (Cream blush)
> Laguna
> Exhibit A
> Two Turkish Delights (my all-time favorite glosses- both for back ups)
> 
> I have more credits on another account, so my next haul will be eyes
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



WOW!!   I love all your colors!!


----------



## flrich23

Hi,  It's my 1st time posting in Nars and I'm so excited.  I got my 1st NARS items today and I couldn't be happier!  I went to NARS beauty event at Nordstrom and my makeup artist was so wonderful.  She explained everything she used, and told me which brushes worked best!  I purchased the NARS powder foundation, and the soft touch shadow pencil in Skorpios.  Then to my surprise my SA gave me the Deep Throat gloss, Sex Machine lip pencil, and Deep Throat blush!  I was so excited!  Needless to say I can't wait to go back and get more!! 

Thanks for letting me share my experience!


----------



## Sweet Fire

My only and fav Nars product is Dragon Girl lip pencil. Its my HG red lip.


----------



## c.jazmyne

missjenny2679 said:


> Anyone else try the new powder? I actually ended up keeping mine. I would love to hear more reviews though!



I LOVE the new powder... I must say though, after trying the Hourglass powders I've been using the NARS powder just to set my under eye concealor.  It really does help it not look to bright in flash photography.  

I also use it on days when I'm not wearing foundation.  I have large porse around my nose and I buff it in that area to help my skin look more flawless!!


----------



## *schmoo*

flrich23 said:


> Hi,  It's my 1st time posting in Nars and I'm so excited.  I got my 1st NARS items today and I couldn't be happier!  I went to NARS beauty event at Nordstrom and my makeup artist was so wonderful.  She explained everything she used, and told me which brushes worked best!  I purchased the NARS powder foundation, and the soft touch shadow pencil in Skorpios.  Then to my surprise my SA gave me the Deep Throat gloss, Sex Machine lip pencil, and Deep Throat blush!  I was so excited!  Needless to say I can't wait to go back and get more!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my experience!



You're so lucky you got those extras! I'm bummed I missed that event.


----------



## Deanna39

Love the palette And God Created the Woman


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Deanna39 said:


> Love the palette And God Created the Woman



Me too!!!


----------



## Deanna39

HeartMyMJs said:


> Me too!!!



I'm loving NARS


----------



## Brooke0502

Deanna39 said:


> Love the palette And God Created the Woman



Me too! It's amazing! I am almost tempted to buy another for whenever I use this one all up!


----------



## Deanna39

Brooke0502 said:


> Me too! It's amazing! I am almost tempted to buy another for whenever I use this one all up!



Love it.&#128515;


----------



## Deanna39

Deanna39 said:


> Love it.dde03



Me too....&#128515;


----------



## Mariana_168

Hi. Just bought Nars Laguna and Seduction blush last Friday. I tried it the following day and got good/nice comments from my friends.


----------



## Emmaaa

Recently i have brought 'luminous moisture'. Basically my skin is normal and i am quite happy with my skin. In one word this particular product working simply great to me.


----------



## handbaghoarder

Has anyone tried the new concealer?  How do you like it?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

handbaghoarder said:


> Has anyone tried the new concealer?  How do you like it?



Same here, I would like know too.


----------



## nessquik

handbaghoarder said:


> Has anyone tried the new concealer?  How do you like it?



My Bobbi Brown concealer is almost out - so I'll be buying this one! I don't know if it's out in Australia yet, but I'll be popping by my nearest NARS stand on Friday.


----------



## styleconsul

Bought the NARS blush in Deep Throat, haven't tried it yet though!


----------



## styleconsul

I have used NARS eyeshadows before (I own Fez and Night Porter), they are fantastic, rich and pigmented. I love NARS!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

nessquik said:


> My Bobbi Brown concealer is almost out - so I'll be buying this one! I don't know if it's out in Australia yet, but I'll be popping by my nearest NARS stand on Friday.



Please let me know!  I've been using BB concealer for years!


----------



## KarlBear

Has anyone tried the eyebrow pencils? Or the matte eyeshadows used on the eyebrows?


----------



## heiress-ox

Has anyone tried the new Satin Lip Pencils.. I'm definitely placing an order for the Radiant Creamy concealer & a few of the lip pencils this upcoming weekend both look promising.

Also just wanted to do a quick rave about the NARS And God Created the Woman Eye Kit - I own lots of NARS Single eyeshadows and love the, but this palette is perfect for me. I prefer a more smokey brown eye & this has shades that deliver just that. Although I already own some of the colours, having them in a travel friendly format is great for me.


----------



## Crocodile

I just got the vulumizing mascara. In some aspects, it is one of the best mascaras I ever tried. Holds a curl, does not clump, flake or smudge. But the wand is so big that it is impossible for me not to get  lots of mascara on my eyellids. And because of the formula, it is impossible to get it off without ruining the rest of my make up. It is also so hard to get of at nigth. I have now tried to get it off with four different eyemakeup remivers, but it just wont budgde!!

Anyone tried the lengthening mascara? What du you thisk on the wand, and how easily is it removed?


----------



## carvedwords

I tried the new concealer the other day.  I didn't like it.  It seemed too thick and dry.  I was in a hurry so I do want to give it another try when I have more time.


----------



## pquiles

styleconsul said:


> I have used NARS eyeshadows before (I own Fez and Night Porter), they are fantastic, rich and pigmented. I love NARS!


I used my Night Series palette to create a green smoky eye yesterday.  Loved it... Well, until my undereye started bleeding.


----------



## styleconsul

pquiles said:


> I used my Night Series palette to create a green smoky eye yesterday.  Loved it... Well, until my undereye started bleeding.


That's awful! Was the palette old?

Hope you feel better now!


----------



## pquiles

styleconsul said:


> That's awful! Was the palette old?
> 
> Hope you feel better now!



I don't think so... I always get runny corners when I try lining my eyes.  It doesn't matter what liner or technique I use or what primer i use with it.  I  have used several techniques even trued setting powder, but alas... My corners run.


----------



## beauxgoris

bellapsyd said:


> I asked for the finishing powder and got the lose Version (wasn't aware there were two!)- I like it so far. Anyone used both the loose and the pressed version that will give a review of the differences?



i just ordered the pressed version!


----------



## nessquik

HeartMyMJs said:


> Please let me know!  I've been using BB concealer for years!


Awww boo it's not out here yet. 

I'd buy online but I want to get properly matched in store. Will definitely post comparisons here when I finally get my hands on it!


----------



## Auzzie

handbaghoarder said:


> Has anyone tried the new concealer?  How do you like it?



I recently purchased it off of Sephora.com blindly. Love it. It covers well, you need just a little, and it is moisturizing without being too slippery. It stays put without creasing. It is a very good concealer. 

For color match reference, Nars Sheer Glow in Mont Blanc is a perfect match for me. I ordered Vanilla, and it was a perfect match as well. Other foundation reference: I am a NC15 in MAC foundations.


----------



## heiress-ox

Just thought I'd update..I purchased the concealer & used it for the first time today. It wasn't as great as I was expecting it to be (I'm primarily using it as an undereye concealer). 

The tiniest bit of product goes a LONG way so i can see the tube lasting a while and I loved the fact that the coverage was great & it doesn't crease. However, I found when blending it out the consistency to be a little dry/thick which shocked me since it's supposed to be "Radiant" & "Creamy". I've been testing a lot of under eye concealer and I think based on today I prefer my Rimmel Wake Me Up which is very hydrating. 

I'm going to keep working with it though & hope to change my mind, because I was really excited for it!

Also ordered two of the Satin Lip Pencils today.


----------



## Kansashalo

I'm still LOVING the pressed version of the light reflecting powder.  It is the perfect for touch ups.


----------



## heiress-ox

Kansashalo said:


> I'm still LOVING the pressed version of the light reflecting powder.  It is the perfect for touch ups.



i think i'm going to grab the pressed version, i have the loose but it isn't necessarily travel friendly & it's easy to waste product!


----------



## bellapsyd

^let me know what you think of the difference


----------



## nessquik

Is The Happening palette sold out everywhere? My friend is on holidays in the US atm and I was going to ask her to pick it up for me.


----------



## Ligea77

It's still on the Nordstrom and Beauty.com websites, but I don't know about in stores.


----------



## nessquik

Ligea77 said:


> It's still on the Nordstrom and Beauty.com websites, but I don't know about in stores.



Oh thank you for that!

Bah, I was hoping I could just order it direct from Nordstrom but it seems I can't get it shipped out of the US. Grrr. I'll just have to ask my friend if she can duck instores then.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Kansashalo said:


> I'm still LOVING the pressed version of the light reflecting powder.  It is the perfect for touch ups.



I love it too but I wished it came with more pads.


----------



## tadpolenyc

the nars x pierre hardy collection is now available on the nars site! the blushes look beyond fantastic!


----------



## jellybebe

I apologize if this has been asked before, but what do all of you think of the NARS pressed powder? Just regular pressed powder, not the new setting powder. I wanted to try it at the Sephora 15% event but my store was sold out of my colour, which I think was Beach. How does it stand up on its own? I like wearing less makeup in the summer and am trying to just use powder. TIA!


----------



## bellapsyd

I use their regular pressed powder and love it. Light coverage, which is what I prefer. Lasts awhile too


----------



## terebina786

I just got the Nars light reflecting pressed powder and so far I love it. I'm not a fan of the pad that comes in it and I'll probably carry around a retractable brush for touch ups but I LOVE the finish.


----------



## beauxgoris

tadpolenyc said:


> the nars x pierre hardy collection is now available on the nars site! the blushes look beyond fantastic!



I just purchased BDC blush. I hope the NARS website ships FAST!


----------



## Lady Stardust

I picked up 2 of the new Satin pencils 2 weeks ago I LOVE these! They're so pigmented but you can also use them as a light stain that actually lasts. Left is Hyde Park and right is Luxembourg


----------



## Deanna39

terebina786 said:


> I just got the Nars light reflecting pressed powder and so far I love it. I'm not a fan of the pad that comes in it and I'll probably carry around a retractable brush for touch ups but I LOVE the finish.



I just ordered the lighting loose powder.


----------



## beauxgoris

Love the limited blushes!


----------



## Deanna39




----------



## Cait

I am in love with Irresistiblement Bronzer. It's a little peachy, but I think it works much better on my skin than Laguna


----------



## Deanna39




----------



## libertygirl

Just tried Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer and am so in love with it! The most easily blendable concealer I've ever used which is so important to me, especially for use under the eyes (no one wants to be tugging at the eye area!). Amazing product.


----------



## fendifemale

I want the Fashion Rebel eyeshadow duo in "Dandelion/African Violet". Also the "Barrow Street" (seafoam green) Larger Than Life long wear liner.


----------



## KathrynD

Love the Light Reflecting Setting Powder - Pressed version...I think it goes on a lot smoother than the loose version plus it comes in a great little black carrying pouch with a separate compartment for the sponge.


----------



## KathrynD

libertygirl said:


> Just tried Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer and am so in love with it! The most easily blendable concealer I've ever used which is so important to me, especially for use under the eyes (no one wants to be tugging at the eye area!). Amazing product.


 

Did you find the consistency to be thick or thin?


----------



## Lady Stardust

I just switched to the Light Reflecting Loose Powder this week and I love it! I have oily skin and I love that it holds off my oil without making me look matte like a piece of paper lol. It's really hard for oily skin to have a bit of a natural shine look without actually having oil break through


----------



## fendifemale

Just bought the "Barrow Street" liner. It's mint green and I love it.


----------



## beauxgoris

Has anyone purchased the new limited edition FALL blushes from sephora?


----------



## Mediana

beauxgoris said:


> Has anyone purchased the new limited edition FALL blushes from sephora?



Which ones are these?


----------



## beauxgoris

These:
http://www.fearnobeauty.com/makeup-...soulshine-realm-of-the-senses-cheek-palettes/

http://www.sephora.com/cheek-palette-P380834?skuId=1525203


----------



## adoraball

In the past, I liked NARS well enough but lately, I've realized more and more products in my makeup bag are from NARS 

I absolutely love them for their lip products, all my red lipsticks are from them and I've been using their stick concealer and the new radiant creamy concealer as well as the tinted moisturizer. I cannot wait for the  new brow products to hit stores and I'm definitely picking up the powder next time as well!

Do you guys rec the pressed ver or the loose vers more or is that mostly personal preference? I am on the oily side of things! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ligea77

adoraball said:


> In the past, I liked NARS well enough but lately, I've realized more and more products in my makeup bag are from NARS
> 
> I absolutely love them for their lip products, all my red lipsticks are from them and I've been using their stick concealer and the new radiant creamy concealer as well as the tinted moisturizer. I cannot wait for the new brow products to hit stores and I'm definitely picking up the powder next time as well!
> 
> Do you guys rec the pressed ver or the loose vers more or is that mostly personal preference? I am on the oily side of things! Thanks in advance!


  I know! This time last year I had never owned any Nars and now almost every blush I own is Nars, I swear by their glossy pencils, use a different Nars eyeshadow every day and love their powder. After reading reviews here and on several beauty blogs, I went with the loose, but may pick up the pressed for travel.


----------



## Fran0421

Is it just me but are NARS blushes not pigmented enough? I love NARS especially the eyeshadows are highly pigmented but compared to my Georgio Armani blush it takes a while for me to build up the colour.


----------



## beauxgoris

Fran0421 said:


> Is it just me but are NARS blushes not pigmented enough? I love NARS especially the eyeshadows are highly pigmented but compared to my Georgio Armani blush it takes a while for me to build up the colour.



Some are more pigmented like exhibit A and other not as much - which ones do you have?


----------



## Fran0421

I have super orgasm and deep throat



beauxgoris said:


> Some are more pigmented like exhibit A and other not as much - which ones do you have?


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Omg ladies this cheek palette is soooooooooooo beautiful u must pick it up. Comes in 2 shades!!  This is the one with the darker in it.  I am in love.


----------



## MissChiara

I'm italian and here Nars products are available only on sephora shop online from april 2013.
What a great discover are!
I bought:
-light reflecting setting powder compact
-compact foundation in deauville
-matte lipstick in Bankok
-satin lip pencil in biscayne park
I'm loving every single product!
Now I want to try:
-matte lip pencil(thinking about the colour...)
-matte lipstick in Tashkent 
-highlithing powder in albatross
-stick concealer
-maybe also the tinted mosturizer in Alaska I think is ok for my skin colour
I want to try all!
Any suggestion for a great Nars product to test???
-


----------



## beauxgoris

Just saw the new fall collection blush palette - can't wait!!!!


----------



## Rowski2

beauxgoris said:


> Just saw the new fall collection blush palette - can't wait!!!!



Which palette is this?? And do you have a picture/link or what colors will be in it?


----------



## bluejinx

So I recently got the new fall polishes and were asked how they compared to other NARS purples and greys. The greys are so different, I didnt even bother swatching them, 







And here are the purples. 






From left to right, Purple Rain, Tokaido Express, Night Rider, Diamond Life, Poker Face, New York Dolls (much closer to fury than it looks in these photos. Much less blue, and more purple), Fury, Koh Lanta and Endless Night.


----------



## rainrowan

bluejinx said:


> So I recently got the new fall polishes and were asked how they compared to other NARS purples and greys. The greys are so different, I didnt even bother swatching them,




Absolutely loving those greys! 

I'm on a grey makeup "path" -- probably a few seasons behind but I've been searching for grey toned lip colors for years myself.

Does Nars have one, anyone know? 

As for Nars blush, would the 413 Bleecker be good as a "natural shadow" grey contour powder? (I have Chanel's Notorious mauve-grey blush).


----------



## MrsTGreen

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> Omg ladies this cheek palette is soooooooooooo beautiful u must pick it up. Comes in 2 shades!!  This is the one with the darker in it.  I am in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2272190



Beautiful. Might have to pick this up the next time I'm @ Sephora!


----------



## maloneyxo

I'm new to Nars. Just purchased Laguna bronzer and Orgasm blusher and illuminator and I'm converted already! Would you recommend the mascara, say in comparison to MAC?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Has anyone tried the Madly blush? It looks so pretty but I don't want to take the plunge until I hear reviews, lol.


----------



## Mediana

Hey, sorry late reply but you can by NARS Online from their store http://narscosmetics.eu



MissChiara said:


> I'm italian and here Nars products are available only on sephora shop online from april 2013.
> What a great discover are!
> I bought:
> -light reflecting setting powder compact
> -compact foundation in deauville
> -matte lipstick in Bankok
> -satin lip pencil in biscayne park
> I'm loving every single product!
> Now I want to try:
> -matte lip pencil(thinking about the colour...)
> -matte lipstick in Tashkent
> -highlithing powder in albatross
> -stick concealer
> -maybe also the tinted mosturizer in Alaska I think is ok for my skin colour
> I want to try all!
> Any suggestion for a great Nars product to test???
> -


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Does anyone know of any upcoming discounts or events?


----------



## Ligea77

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Has anyone tried the Madly blush? It looks so pretty but I don't want to take the plunge until I hear reviews, lol.


 Love Madly blush! It's listed as seashell pink, but it looks more like a tawny flush, not much pink. I wear this alot during the summer because it gives a kiss of color without being too much.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Ligea77 said:


> Love Madly blush! It's listed as seashell pink, but it looks more like a tawny flush, not much pink. I wear this alot during the summer because it gives a kiss of color without being too much.



Thank you. I think I am going to have to put it on my list.


----------



## Fran0421

I now understand why people love the Nars eye primer. It's fantastic!!!!


----------



## jalapeno

Hi everyone, has anyone tried the miss liberty highlighter?? I've banned myself from buying more Nars products but if this highlighter is worth it, I could buy just one more product and seriously stop after!!!!! Hahaha


----------



## shibumiflowers

Hi,
Anyone have exp. with the new nars cream foundation?  I normally shy away from anything nit recommended by the beautyprofessor (we have similar taste in makeup and skin tone) but I'm still lemming it!


----------



## hermesugo

Hi everyone, I am updating my makeup kit, I want to add some Nars products so I thought I would ask the experts on this thread. I am currently using MAC peaches blush. I am curious to know which one of these NARS blushes would be a peachy color, Deep Throat, Orgasm or Gina?

 Whati is Albatross like as a highlighter? It is matt or does it have a shine to it? A few more, the light reflecting loose powder, is this good? And lastly, I need a primer, don't know if I should try NARS or Make up forever? Sorry for all the questions, I have to order online so I am trying to do some research! Thanks!


----------



## jalapeno

Deep Throat and Gina are beautiful colors but they just disn't work out for me. I gave both to my cousin who has fair skin with pink undertones and they looked fabulous on her! So if you have the same skin color, you should go for it. It's funny cause the colors I so desperately want to look good on me, often times don't and I end up wasting my money on the wrong products. Recently, I went to the counter to fix my my make-up cause I didn't have any on that day. My Nars SA convinced me to try Douceur and i thought it looked dull on the pan but when I put it on... Wow! It was beautiful. Natural but so pretty. You should definitely check that out. 

And for Albatross... Well it's pretty but Sometimes I find it too fake? I usually just put a tiny amount because a little goes a loong way with this product. Aome peoplw recommend Miss Liberty. You should check that out. A more subtle shade is Nico, which I also have and often mix with the Albatross. The albatross can really be quite harsh on me. 

Hope this helps


----------



## hermesugo

jalapeno said:


> Deep Throat and Gina are beautiful colors but they just disn't work out for me. I gave both to my cousin who has fair skin with pink undertones and they looked fabulous on her! So if you have the same skin color, you should go for it. It's funny cause the colors I so desperately want to look good on me, often times don't and I end up wasting my money on the wrong products. Recently, I went to the counter to fix my my make-up cause I didn't have any on that day. My Nars SA convinced me to try Douceur and i thought it looked dull on the pan but when I put it on... Wow! It was beautiful. Natural but so pretty. You should definitely check that out.
> 
> And for Albatross... Well it's pretty but Sometimes I find it too fake? I usually just put a tiny amount because a little goes a loong way with this product. Aome peoplw recommend Miss Liberty. You should check that out. A more subtle shade is Nico, which I also have and often mix with the Albatross. The albatross can really be quite harsh on me.
> 
> Hope this helps



Thank you! I am going to look up the products you recommended!


----------



## jalapeno

hermesugo said:


> Thank you! I am going to look up the products you recommended!



Let us know what you think  especially if you get to try out the miss liberty, i've been quite curioua about that but they were out of stock when I went.


----------



## lafemmenikita

I grabbed a bunch of NARS passing through duty free this week and might be able to answer some of these questions. 

Miss Liberty is a really nice highlighter. I bought it thinking it was a subtle apricot blush, but it's a pure highlighter really. No glitter, minimal colour, but a nice buildable sheen. 

I'm also a massive fan of the peach blush. Of those listed above by the person looking for peach, only Deep Throat really is peachy to my mind, and even then it's more pink, but still very pretty and is my pick. Orgasm on me is very pink and flushed with a little gold glitter. I highly recommend Lustre for a peach bronzed cheek. My favourite NARS blush. Should go nicely with Miss Liberty! 

I also bought the Light Reflecting powder, pressed though as I really wanted the Chanel loose powder. It seems quite good at setting and holding makeup. No glitter, but I am worried the light reflecting might be a problem with flash photography.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

lafemmenikita said:


> I grabbed a bunch of NARS passing through duty free this week and might be able to answer some of these questions.
> 
> Miss Liberty is a really nice highlighter. I bought it thinking it was a subtle apricot blush, but it's a pure highlighter really. No glitter, minimal colour, but a nice buildable sheen.
> 
> I'm also a massive fan of the peach blush. Of those listed above by the person looking for peach, only Deep Throat really is peachy to my mind, and even then it's more pink, but still very pretty and is my pick. Orgasm on me is very pink and flushed with a little gold glitter. I highly recommend Lustre for a peach bronzed cheek. My favourite NARS blush. Should go nicely with Miss Liberty!
> 
> I also bought the Light Reflecting powder, pressed though as I really wanted the Chanel loose powder. It seems quite good at setting and holding makeup. No glitter, but I am worried the light reflecting might be a problem with flash photography.




I love reading posts like this! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ReallyElle

Hi!
     A quick question. The NARS blush in orgasm...Is it really that awesome? I have been using pink swoon by Mac and I was thinking about switching to the Nars blush in orgasm.


----------



## lafemmenikita

It's funny, I used to be obsessed with Orgasm, but now it doesn't work with my skin tone, is too glittery and flushed. I'm all about Deep Throat now, which I think is closer to Pink Swoon if that's what you're looking for. 

Nars has such a huge range of colours that if you have the opportunity its great to be able to try the colours on in person. Orgasm and Deep Throat will both work for most people though, so chances are it'll suit you.


----------



## jalapeno

ReallyElle said:


> Hi!
> A quick question. The NARS blush in orgasm...Is it really that awesome? I have been using pink swoon by Mac and I was thinking about switching to the Nars blush in orgasm.



Hmmm I suggest having the Nars SA apply it on you first. Maybe walk around the mall and see if you still like it by the end of the day? I used to love it, tge only blush I wore when I was younger but I don't know somehow it just doesn't work for me anymore. I just bought one actually and now I don't think I like it anymore...  I'm giving it a few more days, we'll see.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

lafemmenikita said:


> It's funny, I used to be obsessed with Orgasm, but now it doesn't work with my skin tone, is too glittery and flushed. I'm all about Deep Throat now, which I think is closer to Pink Swoon if that's what you're looking for.
> 
> Nars has such a huge range of colours that if you have the opportunity its great to be able to try the colours on in person. Orgasm and Deep Throat will both work for most people though, so chances are it'll suit you.





jalapeno said:


> Hmmm I suggest having the Nars SA apply it on you first. Maybe walk around the mall and see if you still like it by the end of the day? I used to love it, tge only blush I wore when I was younger but I don't know somehow it just doesn't work for me anymore. I just bought one actually and now I don't think I like it anymore...  I'm giving it a few more days, we'll see.



Crazy. I have been feeling this way about Orgasm for a bit now, too. I loved it when I was younger but now it's, and this is just for me, -  too cutesy. I think it's the glitter. It shows too cheery - too "HI THERE", on my face. I'm more of a "huh" kinda face now. Trying to figure out what blush color goes with "huh" isn't easy. I did pick up a few Nars goodies as well as a few others. It's gonna be fun figuring this one out.


----------



## jalapeno

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Crazy. I have been feeling this way about Orgasm for a bit now, too. I loved it when I was younger but now it's, and this is just for me, -  too cutesy. I think it's the glitter. It shows too cheery - too "HI THERE", on my face. I'm more of a "huh" kinda face now. Trying to figure out what blush color goes with "huh" isn't easy. I did pick up a few Nars goodies as well as a few others. It's gonna be fun figuring this one out.



 I believe this has to be a joint effort! Shall we begin the quest for a new blush shade? Hahaha


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

jalapeno said:


> I believe this has to be a joint effort! Shall we begin the quest for a new blush shade? Hahaha



Absolutely, Jalapeño! I honestly can't tell you how many I got recently. I still love my pinks tho. Picked up some bronzers too. Blah, I admit it - I picked up stuff for a whole new face, lol. Was time for a regime change.


----------



## jalapeno

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Absolutely, Jalapeño! I honestly can't tell you how many I got recently. I still love my pinks tho. Picked up some bronzers too. Blah, I admit it - I picked up stuff for a whole new face, lol. Was time for a regime change.



Hahaha that cracked me up! Did you pick up some highlighters too?? But yeah it's so sad to let some of my blushes go... Hate it when it looks great on the pan and on your face  with the sneaky lighting at the counter then you get home and suddenly it's not working out...  Pfffft.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

jalapeno said:


> Hahaha that cracked me up! Did you pick up some highlighters too?? But yeah it's so sad to let some of my blushes go... *Hate it when it looks great on the pan and on your face  with the sneaky lighting at the counter then you get home and suddenly it's not working out...  Pfffft*.



Ugh, the absolute worst. I mean, I realize most shops accept returns, no questions asked but I feel kinda weird about it. And yes, I got some highlighters, low-lighters, erasers... putty, spackle, stuff that's supposed to lift and stuff that's supposed to hide. I guess I am looking for a makeup miracle. All in great fun tho.


----------



## jalapeno

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Ugh, the absolute worst. I mean, I realize most shops accept returns, no questions asked but I feel kinda weird about it. And yes, I got some highlighters, low-lighters, erasers... putty, spackle, stuff that's supposed to lift and stuff that's supposed to hide. I guess I am looking for a makeup miracle. All in great fun tho.



Not where I'm from. No returns, at all!  oooh can't wait for your reviews. I swatched miss liberty a while ago but it might be too glittery. :S


----------



## Ligea77

I have both Orgasm and Deep Throat, but have consistently reached for Madly, Oasis and Torrid for the last several months. Each one is fantastic depending on the look you are going for and I find they look alot more natural on me than either Orgasm or Deep Throat.


----------



## jalapeno

Ligea77 said:


> I have both Orgasm and Deep Throat, but have consistently reached for Madly, Oasis and Torrid for the last several months. Each one is fantastic depending on the look you are going for and I find they look alot more natural on me than either Orgasm or Deep Throat.



My boyfriend saw your post and he goes "what are you talking about in that forum???" Hahahah anyway, thanks for the recommendation! Will try to swatch those colors sometime this week.


----------



## beauxgoris

Has anyone purchased their new limited edition blush palette's in "killing me softly" or "adult content"?


----------



## Ligea77

jalapeno said:


> My boyfriend saw your post and he goes "what are you talking about in that forum???" Hahahah anyway, thanks for the recommendation! Will try to swatch those colors sometime this week.


 Haha! Omg that's too funny! I wouldn't have ever thought that, but looking back it does seem rather dirty!


----------



## bluejinx

beauxgoris said:


> Has anyone purchased their new limited edition blush palette's in "killing me softly" or "adult content"?



I WANT THESE!!!!!!! But no. I have been good. So far.....


----------



## Coutureone

Some of my nars lipsticks and blushes


----------



## jalapeno

Coutureone said:


> Some of my nars lipsticks and blushes
> View attachment 2330009
> View attachment 2330010
> View attachment 2330011



I looove your container!


----------



## PinkTruffle

I've been thinking about getting the NARS Ita contouring brush -- anyone have feedback on it?


----------



## nooch

Coutureone said:


> Some of my nars lipsticks and blushes
> View attachment 2330009
> View attachment 2330010
> View attachment 2330011



Some of???  Girl, you're my hero.


----------



## MissChiara

PinkTruffle said:


> I've been thinking about getting the NARS Ita contouring brush -- anyone have feedback on it?



Hi,I have this brush and for me is the best ever!
I use it with the bronzer,it's simply perfect.


----------



## PinkTruffle

MissChiara said:


> Hi,I have this brush and for me is the best ever!
> I use it with the bronzer,it's simply perfect.



Thanks!


----------



## TiffanyS88

Here's my small NARS collection:







Turkish Delight Lipgloss
Blushes in: Sin, Deep Throat, Angelika, Desire, Gaiety, & Mata Hari.


*What other blush shades to you all think would go good with my NC 15 skintone (cool tone/pink undertones) ??*

I have my eyes on Douceur, Amour, Luster, & Madly


----------



## ipudgybear

Coutureone said:


> Some of my nars lipsticks and blushes
> View attachment 2330009
> View attachment 2330010
> View attachment 2330011



Wow I love your Nars stash!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Question: Do you have to use the Nars double pencil sharpener for their large crayon like lipsticks and eyeshadow sticks, etc? thanks


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

nm, I picked one up.


----------



## keodi

I'm sad NARS Discontinued Cactus flower! now i'll have to use the one I have sparingly..


----------



## pinknyanko

keodi said:


> I'm sad NARS Discontinued Cactus flower! now i'll have to use the one I have sparingly..



Wait really? Omg it's my favorite


----------



## beauxgoris

keodi said:


> I'm sad NARS Discontinued Cactus flower! now i'll have to use the one I have sparingly..



WHAT?! Nooooooo!


----------



## keodi

pinknyanko said:


> Wait really? Omg it's my favorite



mine too, it's my all time favourite cream blush. I should have bought a back up.


----------



## tbbbjb

keodi said:


> mine too, it's my all time favourite cream blush. I should have bought a back up.


I do not know how long it has been discontinued, but it might be worth it to check with the JC Penney Sephoras because they go through merchandise slower.  Just a thought.  Good Luck.  I *HATE* when this happens to me!


----------



## keodi

tbbbjb said:


> I do not know how long it has been discontinued, but it might be worth it to check with the JC Penney Sephoras because they go through merchandise slower.  Just a thought.  Good Luck.  I *HATE* when this happens to me!



Thanks! I'll check it out tomorrow!


----------



## c0uture

Coutureone said:


> Some of my nars lipsticks and blushes
> View attachment 2330009
> View attachment 2330010
> View attachment 2330011


Love this!


----------



## mistikat

PinkTruffle said:


> I've been thinking about getting the NARS Ita contouring brush -- anyone have feedback on it?



Not a fan. The Kevyn Aucoin contouring brush is much better and easier to use.


----------



## lovemybabes

I adore my NARS Dolce Vita Lipstick. 

Love my Orgasm Multiple Stick

Haven't really tried a lot of anything else, but I just really like those two things at the moment!!


----------



## Ligea77

lovemybabes said:


> I adore my NARS Dolce Vita Lipstick.
> 
> Love my Orgasm Multiple Stick
> 
> Haven't really tried a lot of anything else, but I just really like those two things at the moment!!


 I just got Dolce vita last week and love it for an everyday lipstick! Now I want both the blush and the matte pencil!


----------



## Fran0421

Has anyone tried the translucent setting powder? I am on the market for a new one but I want a good one for oil control.


----------



## MissChiara

Fran0421 said:


> Has anyone tried the translucent setting powder? I am on the market for a new one but I want a good one for oil control.



Hi!
I got the translucent pressed powder 2 months ago and I can't live without it!
It's so soft on the skin,controls oil excess but at the same time gives light on the skin!
I think it's a product to try,I never found something similar.


----------



## Fran0421

Thanks for the reply chiara  the lady at the counter put it on me and it felt so soft like you said. However, she applied the loose powder but I think I'll get the pressed version because its less messy and more compact so I can put it in my makeup bag! 



MissChiara said:


> Hi!
> I got the translucent pressed powder 2 months ago and I can't live without it!
> It's so soft on the skin,controls oil excess but at the same time gives light on the skin!
> I think it's a product to try,I never found something similar.


----------



## MissChiara

Yes,I think the same,the compact version is more"friendly"!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I just picked up a few new pieces, yay

Cinematic lipstick in Future Red
Illuminator in O
Cruelle lip pencil
and a multiple

My stash of Nars is out of control - as well as other brands lol. I didn't mention the other goodies.


----------



## Jujuma

I just finished a tube of Seniorita lipstick and bought Pago Pago by mistake. They seem very similar. Has anyone used either or have a fav? They didn't have Senioirita out as a sample which is how I ended up with PagoPago. I assume they're similar (threw my Seniorita out so can't compare). I always buy in the same shade range, sheer pink beigh. I could probably exchange but will probably like PagoPago, right? I have a drawer of lipsticks but only a few I use, trying to keep new purchase from ending up in "the drawer"!


----------



## samlee

I just ordered the Guy Bourdin blush palette.  I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Jujuma

keodi said:


> I'm sad NARS Discontinued Cactus flower! now i'll have to use the one I have sparingly..




Is the powder version discontinued too?


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

samlee said:


> I just ordered the Guy Bourdin blush palette.  I can't wait to get it!



So pretty. I wish I knew how to apply bronzer blusher better.


----------



## bella601

Coutureone said:


> Some of my nars lipsticks and blushes
> View attachment 2330009
> View attachment 2330010
> View attachment 2330011



Wow, love your collection


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I just can't get enough of their satin and matte lip crayons. My gosh are they wonderful


----------



## MissChiara

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I just can't get enough of their satin and matte lip crayons. My gosh are they wonderful



I think the same!


----------



## Deanna39




----------



## Deanna39




----------



## Deanna39




----------



## gueancla

Deanna39 said:


> View attachment 2416387


Looks very nice. I am considering purchasing it but I already own DT blush. What are your thoughts?


----------



## missjenny2679

Hey ladies! I always loved NARS, but I seem to be really obsessed with it lately! Are the products on Amazon authentic? I've just received an Amazon gift card...other wise I usually order from Sephora or NARS directly. 
*I did try a search on here, but I'm on my phone and the app seems to hate me, hahaha


----------



## Ligea77

Does anyone know if the Velvet matte pencil in Dolce vita has been discontinued? It's been out of stock on Sephora, Beauty.com and Nordstrom for months!


----------



## Brwneyed1

Hi I have a Nars lip pencil / lip stick & I'm lossing ALOT of lip color when I sharpen the lip pencil. Is this happening to anyone else ? :wondering


----------



## Jujuma

Just bought the new (?) compact luminous foundation. Kinda an impulse purchase, don't like when I do that! Has anyone tried/used this product? If so how do you feel about it? Thanks.


----------



## missjenny2679

Jujuma said:


> Just bought the new (?) compact luminous foundation. Kinda an impulse purchase, don't like when I do that! Has anyone tried/used this product? If so how do you feel about it? Thanks.




I've never used it (I use Nars Sheer Matte), but there are lots of reviews on the Sephora site if you are looking for answers ASAP. Hope that helps a little


----------



## purseprincess32

What kind of sharpener are you using and do you sharpen lightly? You will lose some product with sharpening lip pencils /lip gloss pencils but if you are light handed with the sharpening you shouldn't lose too much and I use the Urban Decay GrindHouse sharpener for all my lip & eye pencils. I've used other sharpeners but I feel this one keeps you from losing a lot of product. Good luck!


----------



## firstaid

Hey ladies, what blush brush do you use for NARS blushes? 
They are so pigmented, I want a brush to pick up product, but not waste it either. Thanks in advance for info.


----------



## Jujuma

missjenny2679 said:


> I've never used it (I use Nars Sheer Matte), but there are lots of reviews on the Sephora site if you are looking for answers ASAP. Hope that helps a little




Very helpful. Thanks. Think I like it, very convent for touch ups during day which is what I wanted.


----------



## Jujuma

missjenny2679 said:


> I've never used it (I use Nars Sheer Matte), but there are lots of reviews on the Sephora site if you are looking for answers ASAP. Hope that helps a little




I never looked on the Sephora site for reviews but now I'm addicted thanks, I guess (have been reading a lot!). For those of you who haven't tried this foundation, I love it. I bought it for touch ups but have ended up making it my main foundation. I had a little Laura Mercier cream foundation and Armani (name? The one with the dropper) left and tossed them both, it was time just a dab of both. This is so good considering the concealer too, more to build coverage in some spots, the foundation is light coverage. Really recommend. Some people complain about shine after a few hours but I haven't had this problem, but I do set with a powder.


----------



## ncch

Jujuma said:


> I never looked on the Sephora site for reviews but now I'm addicted thanks, I guess (have been reading a lot!). For those of you who haven't tried this foundation, I love it. I bought it for touch ups but have ended up making it my main foundation. I had a little Laura Mercier cream foundation and Armani (name? The one with the dropper) left and tossed them both, it was time just a dab of both. This is so good considering the concealer too, more to build coverage in some spots, the foundation is light coverage. Really recommend. Some people complain about shine after a few hours but I haven't had this problem, but I do set with a powder.



I want to try this!  What type of skin do you have?  I'm alway wary of using anything luminous because my skin is oily and I'm worried about shine.  Thanks


----------



## pquiles

firstaid said:


> Hey ladies, what blush brush do you use for NARS blushes?
> They are so pigmented, I want a brush to pick up product, but not waste it either. Thanks in advance for info.




I use NARS Yachiyo blush brush.  I have others and they waste my products.


----------



## vintagehearts

I've just seen the Final Cut collection online, I'm in love with the pink blushers!


----------



## marsu

I love the Nars Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer. It seems to be the only foundation that matches me . Haven't found anything like it.


----------



## Mediana

I have the Dolce Vita lipstick but the other day I tried on Dolce Vita Velvet Matt Lip Pencil and it was perfect. It will be my everyday product from now on.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Anyone picking up the NARSissist palette? I'm in love with it but still on the fence because it is $79! I can't even swatch it since it's supposedly online only.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

declaredbeauty said:


> Anyone picking up the NARSissist palette? I'm in love with it but still on the fence because it is $79! I can't even swatch it since it's supposedly online only.


 
You can see the swatches on Temptalia. Personally, the swatches looked very meh in the photos. I'm waiting to purchase until I read reviews.

Def getting the blush/bronzer/highlight palette though!


----------



## Jujuma

ncch said:


> I want to try this!  What type of skin do you have?  I'm alway wary of using anything luminous because my skin is oily and I'm worried about shine.  Thanks




Sorry, just saw this. While I really like this foundation I don't think I'd recommend it for you if you have oily skin. Mine is on the dry side and mature and if I didn't set with powder I feel like I would look greasy not glowy by the end of the day. I was surprised by this because every other makeup I've tried in this form has always been a little dry, not this one. Hope this helps.


----------



## Classygame

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> You can see the swatches on Temptalia. Personally, the swatches looked very meh in the photos. I'm waiting to purchase until I read reviews.
> 
> Def getting the blush/bronzer/highlight palette though!




Totally with you on both! The swatches bummed me out, but I'm kind of tempted to get the other palette. Not that I need another Orgasm blush, but having the bronzer and highlighter with it would be so nice for travel!


----------



## Ligea77

declaredbeauty said:


> Anyone picking up the NARSissist palette? I'm in love with it but still on the fence because it is $79! I can't even swatch it since it's supposedly online only.


 I am! There are several shades in there that I've been wanting to add and it would be cheaper this way(at least that's what I'm telling myself).


----------



## Ligea77

Mediana said:


> I have the Dolce Vita lipstick but the other day I tried on Dolce Vita Velvet Matt Lip Pencil and it was perfect. It will be my everyday product from now on.


 Do you find this drying? I have both the lipstick and the gloss but I was worried the pencil would be to dry since it's a velvet matte.


----------



## Mediana

Ligea77 said:


> Do you find this drying? I have both the lipstick and the gloss but I was worried the pencil would be to dry since it's a velvet matte.



No, not that I have notice but I like matt lip product and don't easily get dry lips. I might not be the best one to answer this question.


----------



## mistikat

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> You can see the swatches on Temptalia. Personally, the swatches looked very meh in the photos. I'm waiting to purchase until I read reviews.
> 
> Def getting the blush/bronzer/highlight palette though!



I saw a tester of the blush/bronzer/highlight palette today. It wasn't inspiring. How many times is Nars going to put Orgasm and Laguna in a palette?? And the highlighter looked like the one that was in the six blush palette sold at Christmas. That's a lovely highlighter, but that blush does nothing for me. 

I did get the Narsissist palette; swatches it a bit at the store and it seemed fine, quality wise. Have seen both the Temptalia review that went up today and a fairly negative review by a YouTuber. I'm reserving judgment until I try it for myself on my eyes, not as swatches.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

declaredbeauty said:


> Anyone picking up the NARSissist palette? I'm in love with it but still on the fence because it is $79! I can't even swatch it since it's supposedly online only.




I picked it up.  I love it so far.    Here is a look I did with it.


----------



## missjenny2679

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> I picked it up.  I love it so far.    Here is a look I did with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2475659




Wow! What beautiful eyes you have! Looks amazing! What mascara are you wearing in this pic?


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

missjenny2679 said:


> Wow! What beautiful eyes you have! Looks amazing! What mascara are you wearing in this pic?



That is Chanel Le Volume on the base of the lashes and then I define them with Chanel Inimitable intense.  
Out of all the Mascaras I always go back to those.  

Others I will use if I dont want to waste my good stuff 
Too Faced Better then sex paired with Urban Decay Big Fatty


----------



## Iluvbags

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> I picked it up.  I love it so far.    Here is a look I did with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2475659



Love it.  Which colors did you use?


----------



## missjenny2679

I bought that new pore primer that just came out. I LOVE/am obsessed with NARS. However, that product is a joke! It literally does nothing. Not to mention I'm pretty sure with daily use it will be gone in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Iluvbags said:


> Love it.  Which colors did you use?



Sorry it took so long to respond.  I used 

top row second color for brow bone 
top row third color for lid 
second row second color for lid corner 
second row last colorfor contour
and last row last color for lash line.

Not sure of the names hope this helps


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I recently purchased NARS Light Reflecting Powder and Creamy Concealer and absolutely love them! What other products should I check out?


----------



## MissChiara

Me too, I love this powder! 
I also love nars lip pencils and matte lipstick...


----------



## melancholia

Has anyone tried both Nars Creamy Concealer and Hourglass Hidden Corrective Concealer and can tell me which of them offers heavier coverage?


Here's a peak at the new Nars products that will be released on April 1st:
http://imgur.com/a/eIeRl


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

melancholia said:


> Has anyone tried both Nars Creamy Concealer and Hourglass Hidden Corrective Concealer and can tell me which of them offers heavier coverage?
> 
> 
> Here's a peak at the new Nars products that will be released on April 1st:
> http://imgur.com/a/eIeRl


 
I have. I prefer the Nars creamy. Easier to blend and not as cakey as i felt the Hourglass to be, on my skin at least.


----------



## melancholia

Thank you! Would you say the Nars one offers heavier coverage, too?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

melancholia said:


> Thank you! Would you say the Nars one offers heavier coverage, too?


 
I don't know if I would use the term "heavier", but I find the Nars creamy to be full coverage. I still prefer the Mac Prolongwear under my eyes though. I go back and forth between the two (Nars/Mac).


----------



## Fran0421

I can't wait for the NARS Matte sticks to come out  Really loving the brand atm!


----------



## pquiles

W


nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I don't know if I would use the term "heavier", but I find the Nars creamy to be full coverage. I still prefer the Mac Prolongwear under my eyes though. I go back and forth between the two (Nars/Mac).





With you on the MAC Pro longwear.


----------



## Mallhaciel

I've become addicted to only wearing the NARS lip pencils. Why did I not discover this earlier. It's so much easier to reapply during the day!


----------



## appletart

Finally!! Its mine. Im so happy. I got the last one that someone misplaced by accident. So pleased with the service at sephora.

And to above poster, the lippencils are the best!! Love the matte ones, they last so long even through an entire dinner.


----------



## lizmil

appletart said:


> Finally!! Its mine. Im so happy. I got the last one that someone misplaced by accident. So pleased with the service at sephora.
> 
> And to above poster, the lippencils are the best!! Love the matte ones, they last so long even through an entire dinner.



That looks neat, what is it called, thanks.


----------



## appletart

Its the limited edition NARS narsissist palette. I think it was released in january actually. I was on a waitlist at my local sephora


----------



## Grande Latte

Love the NARS lipstick pencils. I have Cruella and Bolero. Both incredible fun colors.


----------



## ncch

Grande Latte said:


> Love the NARS lipstick pencils. I have Cruella and Bolero. Both incredible fun colors.



I was just going to post about cruella!  do you wear it during the day?  The makeup artist at nars loved it on me and i wanted a change so i did get it but my friends think its too red for daytime and best for evenings out.  I myself think it is very red also but then again Im not used to wearing anything that red.  I don't really wear a lot of other makeup so I like my lips having some color.  In pictures it makes me look alive for sure but not sure.

Also, any tips to help these lipstick pencils last on lips?  I find myself touching up after every sip and bite.  Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Grande Latte

ncch said:


> I was just going to post about cruella!  do you wear it during the day?  The makeup artist at nars loved it on me and i wanted a change so i did get it but my friends think its too red for daytime and best for evenings out.  I myself think it is very red also but then again Im not used to wearing anything that red.  I don't really wear a lot of other makeup so I like my lips having some color.  In pictures it makes me look alive for sure but not sure.
> 
> Also, any tips to help these lipstick pencils last on lips?  I find myself touching up after every sip and bite.  Anyone else have this problem?


I find that this color sort of stains my lips, so I don't do touch up, unless after a huge meal. Once it's out, just get a new one, it's rare that a red color can be so spot-on perfect.

I don't think it's too bold during the day, perhaps you've always worn colors more muted. Then stick to nights and Fridays-only. Once people get used to the color on you, you can wear it everyday and no one will comment.


----------



## ncch

Grande Latte said:


> I find that this color sort of stains my lips, so I don't do touch up, unless after a huge meal. Once it's out, just get a new one, it's rare that a red color can be so spot-on perfect.
> 
> I don't think it's too bold during the day, perhaps you've always worn colors more muted. Then stick to nights and Fridays-only. Once people get used to the color on you, you can wear it everyday and no one will comment.



Yeah I wear bright lipstick but they've been more pink and purplish shades this summer and other seasons, a very berry color.  Ive been wearing the red in the evenings..I'm training their eyes, haha.

The other color you posted is very pretty too.  I'm going to try go see next time.


----------



## Jujuma

Anybody try any of the Phillip Lim nail polish's yet? I bought Shutter but can't stop thinking of the metallic blue gray one...don't want too end up with all of them....but...anybody have pics of any on??


----------



## LVoeletters

Who's stocking up on the audacious lipsticks ?


----------



## ncch

Jujuma said:


> Anybody try any of the Phillip Lim nail polish's yet? I bought Shutter but can't stop thinking of the metallic blue gray one...don't want too end up with all of them....but...anybody have pics of any on??



Do you like the formula?  

I wanna try anarchy and good viper.  Ive been looking for a super shiny gold polish this summer, would have been better had I seen it earlier.  Has anyone tried anarchy?  I think I like the color but I'm wondering if its too yellow?


----------



## pond23

LVoeletters said:


> Who's stocking up on the audacious lipsticks ?



I love Dominique (Barneys exclusive)!


----------



## mf19

just got the radiant creamy concealer... finding that it doesn't quite counteract darkness.  anyone else have this issue?  think tomorrow I'll try my eve pearl salmon corrector underneath and it overtop


----------



## coconutsboston

Anyone else excited about the 1994 collection being released?


----------



## JazzyMac

LVoeletters said:


> Who's stocking up on the audacious lipsticks ?



I just purchased Deborah the other day!

Here's my tiny collection.  Good lipstick is expensive, but WAY cheaper than a new Chanel or Hermes!  

Mac Hang Up, Diva (along with some lip pencils and glosses)
Nars Deborah, Fast Ride

I also found Nars Flair and Tanganyka on the internet...on its way to me.

On the lookout for a beautiful brown nude.


----------



## unluckystars

Has anyone tried the new All Day Luminous Weightless foundation yet?


----------



## Iluvbags

unluckystars said:


> Has anyone tried the new All Day Luminous Weightless foundation yet?



No but I'm dying to. I want to try and get a sample before buying.


----------



## unluckystars

Iluvbags said:


> No but I'm dying to. I want to try and get a sample before buying.



I got samples of mont blanc and sibera from Nordstroms before the launch and then bought one last week. I use MAC NW13 studiofix and it was slightly too dark for my skintone. Mont blanc matches a bit better. So far I like it. It doesn't agree with my dry forehead but I'm trying to fix that lol.


----------



## Iluvbags

Does Sephora have them? I thought I saw it but maybe I was wrong. I need to stop by Nordstrom soon


----------



## unluckystars

Iluvbags said:


> Does Sephora have them? I thought I saw it but maybe I was wrong. I need to stop by Nordstrom soon



They do!


----------



## rutabaga

I'm wearing the new foundation and love it. Today I layered it over the NARS TM and EltaMD sunscreen (was going to wear the TM only but needed more coverage). It looks dewy and glowy right now. I took my usual shade in Sheer Glow/Matte.


----------



## Shopmore

I picked up a sample of the new foundation at Sephora and was so excited to try it for the first time this morning. I made sure I moisturized really well beforehand, but it ended up being a cakey mess.  It picked up on any dry spots and accentuated any slight wrinkles around my eyes.  I ended up washing it all off and came into the office bare face.  I may try it again another time where I can play with it a bit more.  So far Tom Ford's foundation is still my #1.


----------



## Bentley1

In case anyone is interested, since this Audacious lipstick color is in such high demand and always sold out for months at a time...

Dominique is back in stock at the NARS boutique on Melrose (in LA). They just got it back in stock today after months of it being sold out.


----------



## unluckystars

I'm curious how the foundation will work for me in the summer when I'm an oily mess instead of crazy dry. I grabbed Dominique off of nars's website a few weeks ago. It was in stock for about 24 hours and sold out again. Its one of my new favorite lipsticks! I love the color!


----------



## Iluvbags

I got a sample today but the assoiciate basically talked me out of it saying that my color match was not close enough and that it won't blend well.
I told her that I have the sheer glow formula. And although it's not my go to foundation I knew what my color was in that formula.
The SA says the colors are not matching and everyone should re-test. On my hand she was kind of right, my regular color was lighter in the new formula and did apply cakey

Still want to try the sample in the confort of my own home and apply to my entire face. We'll see....


----------



## piosavsfan

Bentley1 said:


> In case anyone is interested, since this Audacious lipstick color is in such high demand and always sold out for months at a time...
> 
> Dominique is back in stock at the NARS boutique on Melrose (in LA). They just got it back in stock today after months of it being sold out.



I want that color so much!


----------



## Bentley1

piosavsfan said:


> I want that color so much!




You should get it! &#128512;It's a gorgeous and very unique  color. I love pairing it with Nars El Aqua lipliner, which is another one that is always sold out and impossible to find.


----------



## unluckystars

piosavsfan said:


> I want that color so much!



The trick is to check nars website every day and grab it when its back in stock!


----------



## piosavsfan

unluckystars said:


> The trick is to check nars website every day and grab it when its back in stock!



That's my plan!


----------



## Bentley1

piosavsfan said:


> That's my plan!




You can call the Melrose boutique and they will send it to you, if they still have it at this point . That's what I did with the San Fran boutique months ago with Dominique and el aqua.


----------



## unluckystars

They really should have made Dominique a wide release!


----------



## mistikat

Iluvbags said:


> I got a sample today but the assoiciate basically talked me out of it saying that my color match was not close enough and that it won't blend well.
> I told her that I have the sheer glow formula. And although it's not my go to foundation I knew what my color was in that formula.
> The SA says the colors are not matching and everyone should re-test. On my hand she was kind of right, my regular color was lighter in the new formula and did apply cakey
> 
> Still want to try the sample in the confort of my own home and apply to my entire face. We'll see....



If you can get a sample, try applying it with your fingers first and then blending with a brush. I tried with a brush first and it didn't apply as well. I haven't found it cakey or to have poor wear time. But there are so many options now for this kind of formula. I really love the Kevyn Aucoin version - incredibly natural finish and very light.


----------



## unluckystars

Ugh My face was really dry yesterday and the foundation was really making my skin flake. Mousturizer is very important with this foundation lol.


----------



## Iluvbags

Got a generous sample of the new foundation and was able to try it on a home on my entire face.
YUCK! I really don't like it. Made my face look dry and cakey. Not even extra moisturizer would make it better. No way

Thank goodness for samples. Money saved. Every new product can't work for everyone I guess


----------



## unluckystars

Iluvbags said:


> Got a generous sample of the new foundation and was able to try it on a home on my entire face.
> YUCK! I really don't like it. Made my face look dry and cakey. Not even extra moisturizer would make it better. No way
> 
> Thank goodness for samples. Money saved. Every new product can't work for everyone I guess


----------



## berrydiva

unluckystars said:


> Ugh My face was really dry yesterday and the foundation was really making my skin flake. Mousturizer is very important with this foundation lol.







Iluvbags said:


> Got a generous sample of the new foundation and was able to try it on a home on my entire face.
> YUCK! I really don't like it. Made my face look dry and cakey. Not even extra moisturizer would make it better. No way
> 
> Thank goodness for samples. Money saved. Every new product can't work for everyone I guess




Oh no...that's not good to hear. I generally like NARS foundations and their colors are good matches for me.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I've been using the All Day Luminious foundation for about a week or two and I'm liking it better each time I use it. Have been applying it with a brush and I use about 3 pumps instead of 1.

I moisturize before and make sure to use a primer, then set with NARS crystal setting powder. I do have to powder midway through the day because I am oily in the t-zone. 

The finish that this foundation give when I apply though is just amazing. It really does just look like your skin. It's amazing reading all the reviews on how this foundation has been really great for some and not so great for others. Personally though, it works very well on my skin.


----------



## rutabaga

It's definitely a high maintenance foundation. The first time I tried it my skin was dry b/c we'd been running the heater over night. Recently, it's been warmer and we don't run the heater at night, so as a result my skin is more hydrated in the mornings. I start on my nose and dab outwards, working in sections. I think it dries pretty quickly and the key is not to apply to much. I applied two pumps a few days ago and it was caking around my nose, but yesterday and today I stuck to one pump and the finish is beautiful.


----------



## unluckystars

I can't get that one pump or even two. I don't have the cakey problem but I feel I have to use too much.


----------



## Bentley1

Many of the YouTube beauty gurus are giving lukewarm and even bad reviews on the new foundation. When I heard it's cakey, drying and high maintenance over and over, i knew I wasn't even going to bother. No time for that. I was never a Nars foundation fan to begin with, so I wasn't surprised.


----------



## piosavsfan

Bentley1 said:


> You can call the Melrose boutique and they will send it to you, if they still have it at this point . That's what I did with the San Fran boutique months ago with Dominique and el aqua.



I ended up ordering it from the boutique along with some eyeshadows I've been wanting. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## Bentley1

piosavsfan said:


> I ended up ordering it from the boutique along with some eyeshadows I've been wanting. Thank you for the tip!




Yay! You're very welcome, so
Glad you were able to snag one, along with some eyeshadows. Enjoy!


----------



## devik

Anyone pick up the matte eyeshadow pencils in those really dark shades? Purple, grey, bronze, etc. From the campaign with Tilda Swinton.


----------



## unluckystars

devik said:


> Anyone pick up the matte eyeshadow pencils in those really dark shades? Purple, grey, bronze, etc. From the campaign with Tilda Swinton.



The velvet shadow sticks?


----------



## ValentineNicole

I got some of the holiday collection half off this weekend! I'm loving Algonquin for nail polish and the Femma Fleur lipstick!! So pretty!


----------



## piosavsfan

I am loving the NARS Audacious lipstick in Dominique, such a pretty and unique color.


----------



## unluckystars

piosavsfan said:


> I am loving the NARS Audacious lipstick in Dominique, such a pretty and unique color.



Such a beautiful color! They should have released it everywhere!


----------



## piosavsfan

unluckystars said:


> Such a beautiful color! They should have released it everywhere!



I agree! Or at least re-stock it more frequently.


----------



## unluckystars

Dominique is in stock right  now!


----------



## unluckystars

Anyone pick up something from the Christopher Kane collection? I'm getting the shadow duo, Parallel Universe on Friday at Nordstrom. Reviews didn't seem great but I loved the swatches I did in store. There's a GWP too but I don't know what it is yet.


----------



## chunkylover53

I bought Starscape blush and should receive it tomorrow.


----------



## unluckystars

Picked up Parallel Universe and the Nordies GWP is deluxe Orgasm blush, Orgasm gloss and eyeshadow primer. Great  because I was going to need to buy a new primer and now I don't!


----------



## rainbow305

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I've been using the All Day Luminious foundation for about a week or two and I'm liking it better each time I use it. Have been applying it with a brush and I use about 3 pumps instead of 1.
> 
> I moisturize before and make sure to use a primer, then set with NARS crystal setting powder. I do have to powder midway through the day because I am oily in the t-zone.
> 
> The finish that this foundation give when I apply though is just amazing. It really does just look like your skin. It's amazing reading all the reviews on how this foundation has been really great for some and not so great for others. Personally though, it works very well on my skin.



I use 2 pumps and buffing it in using my fingers. I totally agree the finished results - like skin but I think it's the setting powder. That stuff is fairy dust! 
However, I do notice I am now extra shiny during midday as it is warmer now. I just blot using tissue. Not sure if I should lessen my moisturiser. Buuuuut I still love the foundation.


----------



## purseprincess32

I've read mixed reviews from beauty bloggers etc on the Christopher Kane collection.
The eye shadows aren't as pigmented as Urban Decay or Makeup Forever and there is a lot of fall out. I've had owned some other Nars Duo shadows with amazing pigmentation and zero fall out.  The blushes are kind of chalky and don't blend smoothly. It may just be the makeup formula for this particular collection.


----------



## chunkylover53

^Yep, I've got Starscape blush now and it's so un-Nars like! It's dry, thin and relatively unpigmented. I'm glad it's not very pigmented because it's quite scary in the pan, but the texture of the actual blush is disappointing. Overall, Starscape is still a keeper though.


----------



## unluckystars

purseprincess32 said:


> I've read mixed reviews from beauty bloggers etc on the Christopher Kane collection.
> The eye shadows aren't as pigmented as Urban Decay or Makeup Forever and there is a lot of fall out. I've had owned some other Nars Duo shadows with amazing pigmentation and zero fall out.  The blushes are kind of chalky and don't blend smoothly. It may just be the makeup formula for this particular collection.



There is a lot of fallout from the duo since its very glittery but I loved the swatches I took in person. I couldn't resist!


----------



## fashiolista

chunkylover53 said:


> ^Yep, I've got Starscape blush now and it's so un-Nars like! It's dry, thin and relatively unpigmented. I'm glad it's not very pigmented because it's quite scary in the pan, but the texture of the actual blush is disappointing. Overall, Starscape is still a keeper though.




Oh ****, I wish I'd read this 5 minutes ago. I literally just put my order through for the blush... I switched it quickly in store yesterday and it didn't really feel chalky on my hand, but now you're making me doubt myself.


----------



## chunkylover53

fashiolista said:


> Oh ****, I wish I'd read this 5 minutes ago. I literally just put my order through for the blush... I switched it quickly in store yesterday and it didn't really feel chalky on my hand, but now you're making me doubt myself.



I read on Temptalia that the two blushes from the Christopher Kane collection are a new formulation for Nars. Not sure why a brand most famous for its blushes would reformulate though! 

I like Starscape overall though.  The colour is great!


----------



## fashiolista

chunkylover53 said:


> I read on Temptalia that the two blushes from the Christopher Kane collection are a new formulation for Nars. Not sure why a brand most famous for its blushes would reformulate though!
> 
> 
> 
> I like Starscape overall though.  The colour is great!




You're right, that is such a weird thing to do! Well I'll keep you posted on how I get on. Mine should arrive early next week.


----------



## fashiolista

chunkylover53 said:


> I read on Temptalia that the two blushes from the Christopher Kane collection are a new formulation for Nars. Not sure why a brand most famous for its blushes would reformulate though!
> 
> 
> 
> I like Starscape overall though.  The colour is great!




Tried mine today and I actually love the shade! Read the post on Temptalia, but I'm not too bothered by it tbh. It's slightly chalky, so I get what she means, but not to the point it looks bad or that it bothers me. It's such a gorgeous shade though. [emoji7]


----------



## chunkylover53

fashiolista said:


> Tried mine today and I actually love the shade! Read the post on Temptalia, but I'm not too bothered by it tbh. It's slightly chalky, so I get what she means, but not to the point it looks bad or that it bothers me. It's such a gorgeous shade though. [emoji7]



Yay! Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## pquiles

Bought 2 dual intensity blushes and the creamy concealer.   Not impressed.


----------



## Stellartwist

I have the virtual domination palette. Love it!!


----------



## tatayap

unluckystars said:


> Anyone pick up something from the Christopher Kane collection? I'm getting the shadow duo, Parallel Universe on Friday at Nordstrom. Reviews didn't seem great but I loved the swatches I did in store. There's a GWP too but I don't know what it is yet.



Swathed the Outer Limits eyeshadow from this collection and it's seriously the most beautiful shimmer eyeshadow I've seen in my life!!


----------



## minami

I love the Michiyo shade! Such a shocking and bright pink   Got the velvet liner as well to kinda define the lips better with such a strong colour

Apart from the audacious lipsticks...any other products you ladies love from NARS?

(I do have the blush in orgasm and some older eyeshadow palettes)

Thanks!!


----------



## bauken69

I purchased a few NARS blushes several years ago and over time the  outside of the compact has become really grubby and sticky, even to  touch. Has anyone else experienced this and what have you done about it?


----------



## LVoeletters

I've used a make up wipe on mine


----------



## unluckystars

Anyone grab the Audacious mascara yet? I like it so far.


----------



## APhiJill

minami said:


> I love the Michiyo shade! Such a shocking and bright pink   Got the velvet liner as well to kinda define the lips better with such a strong colour
> 
> Apart from the audacious lipsticks...any other products you ladies love from NARS?
> 
> (I do have the blush in orgasm and some older eyeshadow palettes)
> 
> Thanks!!


I love this color.  I use a darker lipliner with it.  NARS Audacious lipsticks are addicting


----------



## minami

APhiJill said:


> I love this color.  I use a darker lipliner with it.  NARS Audacious lipsticks are addicting




Yeah! Got Marisa, Juliette and another one over the weekend.

I tried the copacabana illuminator but didn't really see it show up on my skin..anyone uses the illuminators?


----------



## missjenny2679

I REALLY want the new Tribulation blush...anyone know why it's not at Sephora yet? The glosses from the Fall collection are, but no blush


----------



## unluckystars

So far the Audacious mascara gets just an OK from me. I feel like the wand is too big.


----------



## Staci_W

I dislike big wands. Good to know.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Does anyone have Audacious "Geraldine"? What liner do you wear with it?


----------



## Yul4k

My Wishlist:NARSissist Blush, Contour, And Lip Palette


----------



## candiesgirl408

bauken69 said:


> I purchased a few NARS blushes several years ago and over time the  outside of the compact has become really grubby and sticky, even to  touch. Has anyone else experienced this and what have you done about it?




I used makeup remover on a paper towel & Lysol wipes... Don't rub too hard or your pull off the Nars on the outside.


----------



## candiesgirl408

I have almost all the Nars brushes and I love them for their travel friendly sizes... However, I wish they were softer. 


I ended up buying a sephora brush that was made in Japan and absolutely love but it's a little big =\


----------



## ncch

Does anyone have both nars orgasm and benefits dandelion ?  I'm wondering if they're too close in color to have both?  I've been looking online and can't get a good comparison shot.  It looks like dandelion is a little darker, more similar to deep throat?  Any opinions ?  Thanks !


----------



## unluckystars

Saw the Steven Klein collection in person. I'm going to get some of the shadows and one of the polishes when it comes out.


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

I picked up a few Nars items last week. As someone who's never used Nars before, I'm really impressed and loving it. Currently at the hairdressers passing time while typing this but I will post a photo later of what I got [emoji4]


----------



## chunkylover53

ncch said:


> Does anyone have both nars orgasm and benefits dandelion ?  I'm wondering if they're too close in color to have both?  I've been looking online and can't get a good comparison shot.  It looks like dandelion is a little darker, more similar to deep throat?  Any opinions ?  Thanks !



I have both.  Dandelion is probably my all time favourite blush; I think I'm on my third or fourth one by now. Anyway, they are not similar. Dandelion is a pale, warm pink with a slight shimmer, suitable only for fair complexions. Orgasm is a peachy pink with a heck of a lot of gold shimmer; way more pigmented than Dandelion and much darker in comparison too. 

I picked up the Steven Klein Sephora blush palette. I was thinking I was done with Nars blush palettes because they're all the same... but I don't know. These things happen.


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

Here is my humble little Nars collection which I bought last week. I've been using them ever since and I'm in love!

Sheer Glow Foundation (I originally bought this in Mont Blanc but swapped it for Deauville as I wanted something warmer)

Radiant Creamy Concealer in Vanilla (love this! Just gorgeous!)

Light Reflecting Loose Setting Powder in Translucent

Laguna Bronzer (wow!)

The Multiple in Orgasm (free sample. Love the colour but I think I would prefer the powder version)


----------



## pquiles

Picked up a few audacious lipsticks.


----------



## shesastonefox

I love orgasm and matahari blushes! My HG!


----------



## coconutsboston

I wish I could still find the Boogie Nights lip gloss.   It is my HG color.


----------



## pquiles

Tried my Audacious lipstick in Barbara today. I primed with lip balm before wear. 
Sooooo .... Not really a fan of the color (used liner to change the look) or the wear on me but here's my overall take:
Color payoff - GOOD 
Texture - GOOD
Length of wear - NOT GOOD: (b4 I had to reapply) - 1.5 hours  with lip balm / 2 hours w/o lipbalm


----------



## pquiles

Did a mini haul at Sephora yesterday.  Exchanged 2 Audacious lipsticks and bought a third one.  I am excited and was very pleased when DH complimented me on my lips today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.  I wore Anita with a brown liner.


----------



## rutabaga

Anita is my favorite everyday lipcolor!


----------



## Kat Madridista

Would anyone know what concealer shade goes best if you use Punjab Sheer Glow Foundation? I am new to concealer use, and got very confusing advice from the SA who was helping me out at the store. She recommended either Custard or Ginger, but got confused when I saw that Ginger was almost exactly the same shade or even slightly darker than Punjab. Shouldn't concealer be lighter than your foundation?

Also, any thoughts on the stick concealer versus the Radiant Creamy? The SA suggested that the stick was better for dark spots and blemishes, while the Radiant Creamy was better for dark circles. I don't know if that's true or if she was just trying to get me to buy both.


----------



## pquiles

Noooooooo


----------



## rutabaga

Kat Madridista said:


> Would anyone know what concealer shade goes best if you use Punjab Sheer Glow Foundation? I am new to concealer use, and got very confusing advice from the SA who was helping me out at the store. She recommended either Custard or Ginger, but got confused when I saw that Ginger was almost exactly the same shade or even slightly darker than Punjab. Shouldn't concealer be lighter than your foundation?
> 
> Also, any thoughts on the stick concealer versus the Radiant Creamy? The SA suggested that the stick was better for dark spots and blemishes, while the Radiant Creamy was better for dark circles. I don't know if that's true or if she was just trying to get me to buy both.



The stick is more pigmented than the RCC. I use RCC for undereyes (Custard) and CdP for blemishes.  I also wear Punjab. Ginger is too dark for me.


----------



## anitalilac

I got the concealer and the blush ..love it! I had to return the eyeliner, the brown has too much red in it...


----------



## Kat Madridista

i*bella said:


> The stick is more pigmented than the RCC. I use RCC for undereyes (Custard) and CdP for blemishes.  I also wear Punjab. Ginger is too dark for me.


Thank you! Very helpful.


----------



## basstaiji

I'm totally loving NARS right now! In the last few months I've ended up getting all three Multiple tints, and I use Beverly Hills constantly. I also use Exhibit A with some frequency, which always surprises me because it's so loud in the pan. I love the Pure Matte lipsticks, and I think I've got all the colors at this point.


----------



## rutabaga

I can't wait to try the new matte velvet TM. the radiant TM has been a staple since it launched several years ago.


----------

